# Was sonst noch so grad passiert...



## ducati (26 März 2022)

Golem.de: IT-News für Profis
		


Man fasst es nicht🤷‍♂️


----------



## jensemann (28 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Golem.de: IT-News für Profis
> 
> 
> 
> Man fasst es nicht🤷‍♂️


Wenn das so kommt, können wir uns auf Masseninhaftierungen von Großeltern freuen, denen Bilder der eigenen Enkel beim Spielen im Garten zum Verhängnis werden


----------



## ducati (28 März 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Wenn das so kommt, können wir uns auf Masseninhaftierungen von Großeltern freuen, denen Bilder der eigenen Enkel beim Spielen im Garten zum Verhängnis werden


Das ist doch nur nen Vorwand.
In Wahrheit geht es doch darum, alles mitlesen zu können.


----------



## jensemann (28 März 2022)

Ja natürlich. Aber wenn man im EU-Parlament all diesen "Technikexperten" klar macht, dass sie sich in Zukunf strafbar machen können, wenn sie Fotos ihrer eigenen Kinder/Enkel bei Whatsapp oder Signal oder Threema teilen, dann ist die Vorlage direkt vom Tisch.


----------



## leo (28 März 2022)

Das kommt ja erstmal nur von der Kommision, glaube nicht das dass durch das Parlament geht. Das EU-Parlament trifft vernünftigere Entscheidungen als das deutsche.


----------



## holgermaik (28 März 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Das EU-Parlament trifft vernünftigere Entscheidungen als das deutsche.


Der war gut


----------



## leo (28 März 2022)

Ansonsten würden z.B. die Bauern hier weiterhin die Felder bis Ultimo zugüllen.


----------



## ducati (28 März 2022)

Macht mir schon etwas Sorgen, dass sowas wie Datenschutz, Persönlichkeitsrecht, Briefgeheimnis... nicht mehr existent ist.

Vor x Jahren sind die Leute noch wegen einer Volkszählung auf die Straße gegangen...

Da war die vielgehaßte STASI ja fast nen Weisenknabe. Was heute passiert ist nur viel subtiler und der einzelne merkts nur nicht gleich sofort...


----------



## Mrtain (28 März 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Wenn das so kommt, können wir uns auf Masseninhaftierungen von Großeltern freuen, denen Bilder der eigenen Enkel beim Spielen im Garten zum Verhängnis werden



Naja, ich glaube hier übertreibt du etwas, oder meinst du nicht?

PS.: Anscheinend hab ich die Ironie übersehen oder?


----------



## jensemann (29 März 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Naja, ich glaube hier übertreibt du etwas, oder meinst du nicht?
> 
> PS.: Anscheinend hab ich die Ironie übersehen oder?


Ist nicht wirklich übertrieben, vielleicht etwas überspitzt. Wenn ein Algorithmus die Chats und Bilder auswertet, kennt er den Kontext und die verwandschaftlichen Verhältnisse nicht. Und wieviel Missbrauch passiert innerhalb der Familie? Wenn man der Software die Entscheidungsgewalt überlässt, kommen zumindest in der Anfangszeit jede Menge false positives dabei raus.


----------



## leo (29 März 2022)

Ich kann mich auch noch an den Aufstand wegen der Volkszählung erinnern. Naja, war damals wahrscheinlich etwas übertrieben.

Dann kam das Internet und alles war umsonst bzw. kostete Daten und kein Geld mehr. Heute ist den meisten Leuten anscheinend egal was alles so getrackt wird, „ich hab ja nicht zu verbergen“.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 März 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Das kommt ja erstmal nur von der Kommision, glaube nicht das dass durch das Parlament geht. Das EU-Parlament trifft vernünftigere Entscheidungen als das deutsche.


Diese "Vernunft" haben wir ja bei der Reform des Urheberrechts gesehen. Nicht. 









						EU-Urheberrechtsreform: Mehr Gerechtigkeit oder Zensur?
					

Das EU-Parlament hat der umstrittenen Reform des Urheberrechts zugestimmt. Kreative und Verleger sehen darin eine Chance für faire Vergütung, während Kritiker/-innen insbesondere vor den Folgen möglicher Uploadfilter warnen.




					www.bpb.de


----------



## ducati (29 März 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Heute ist den meisten Leuten anscheinend egal was alles so getrackt wird, „ich hab ja nicht zu verbergen“.


Wer den Datenschutz für nicht wichtig hält, weil er "nichts zu verbergen hat", der kann auch die Meinungsfreiheit für unwichtig halten, weil man "nichts zu sagen hat"...

Glaub das ist nen Zitat von Edward Snowden.

Ansonsten kriegt man ja die "Nachteile" der Datensammelwut meist nicht direkt mit. Das sind eher so Dinge wie:
- teurere Preise bei Amazon,
- teurere/keine Versicherungsangebote
- keine Kreditwürdigkeit
- kein Visum für bestimmte Länder
- extra rausgezogen an der Grenze, am Flughafen
- ...


----------



## leo (29 März 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Diese "Vernunft" haben wir ja bei der Reform des Urheberrechts gesehen. Nicht.


Um mich rauszureden sag ich mal "Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel".


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 März 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


Ich dachte immer Ausnahmen haben die Regel 

Duck und weg


----------



## Heinileini (29 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Ausnahmen haben die Regel
> Duck und weg


Das klingt ja schon wieder sexistisch.  Duck & wech


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 März 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Um mich rauszureden sag ich mal "Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel".


Sind die Bürokraten in Brüssel nicht noch weiter vom realen Leben und der Basis entfernt, als Parlamentarier hier?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Ausnahmen haben die Regel
> 
> Duck und weg


Das ruft nach einem Wortspiel ...


----------



## Markus (31 März 2022)

Dann wird es halt was anderes geben. 
Was kümmert das Internet die Ideen von ein paar Pissern aus der Politik? 

Man wird ja regelrecht immer tiefer in der Untergrund gedrängt. Telegramm und Thor sind da erst der Anfang. Die Politik wird mit ihrer Dämlichkeit genau das Gegenteil erreichen... Die Bürger werden sich immer noch weiter von ihr entfernen. 

Wenn sie nicht damit aufhören, dann haben wir irgendwann entweder Nordkorea oder irgendwelche Köpfe stecken in Berlin und Brüssel auf Spiesen. Letzteres wäre mir lieber.


----------



## ducati (31 März 2022)

Ich weiss nicht. Die allermeisten Menschen sind doch in ihrer Bequemlichkeit gefangen.
Warum soll man sich mit Thor rumärgern, wenn ich doch bei WhatsApp und Google garnicht direkt mitbekomme, wie ich bespitzelt werde.
Meine Kritik richtet sich generell gegen die Einschränkung der Grundrechte für alle mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten. Ob die nun Terror oder sonstwas sind.
Kriminelle lassen sich damit nicht überführen, nur doofe. Und klar kann ich Thor nutzen. Nicht weil ich etwas zu verbergen hab, sondern weil ich gegen Bespitzelung bin.


----------



## ducati (1 April 2022)

Bitcoin & Co.: EU-Abgeordnete stimmen für Aus anonymer Kryptozahlungen
					

Kryptowährungen wie Bitcoin und Ethereum dürfen nicht länger ein Eldorado für Geldwäsche und Terrorfinanzierung sein, fordern zwei Ausschüsse des EU-Parlaments.




					www.heise.de
				




Der nächste Schritt ist dann Bargeld abschaffen, wird ja auch immer mal diskutiert um salamitaktikmäßig Akzeptanz zu schaffen...


----------



## idtell (1 April 2022)

Sich für seine Rechte einsetzen kostet Energie, da ist es einfacher sich einreden zu lassen, dass ein System welches großflächiges melken der Bevölkerung verhindert, fast ausschließlich für kriminelle Zwecke genutzt wird... Das diese versteckten Steuern eigentlich ein großangelegter Betrug sind und alles durch SICHTBARE und mit PERSONEN verlinkbare Steuern eingenommen werden müsste... dafür will sich ja keiner einsetzen, nicht mal die, welche solche Zahlsysteme verwenden. Den auch diese fangen an bequemere proof of worthlessnes äh stake systeme zu benutzen welche wieder dieselben Methoden benutzen .. Einheiten fast aus dem nichts und ohne Limits. Einheiten aus dem nichts sind zu lange salonfähig und verantwortungslos zu sein ist zu einfach ... Fehlt dem System mal zuviel .. einfach die nächste Kopie kreieren und das ganze nochmal auf ewig verwässern.


----------



## kafiphai (1 April 2022)




----------



## JSEngineering (3 April 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Telegramm und Thor sind da erst der Anfang.


Wer sich mit dem Tor (hat übrigens nix mit dem Gott Thor zu tun   ) Netzwerk sicher fühlt, sollte sich auch nicht täuschen. Dieses Netzwerk basiert wie viele andere auf Freiwilligkeit. Da Freiwilligkeit voraussetzt, daß ich mein eigenes Kapital zum Nutzen anderer einsetze, nehmen mit zunehmendem Netzwerkverkehr und zunehmend größer werdender notwendiger Bandbreite die "Freiwilligen" im Sinne des Projektes ab. Nachgewiesener Maßen ist die Anzahl der staatlich kontrollierten Tor-Server deutlich hoch gegangen. Und damit ist dann die Anonymität dahin, weil sobald Dein Netzwerkverkehr über einen oder mehrere dieser Server geroutet wird, auch Deine Anonymität schwindet.
Richtig ist: Die Auswahl der Server erfolgt nach Zufallsprinzip. Fakt ist: Je mehr staatlich kontrollierte Server im Netzwerk verfügbar sind, desto höher ist das Risiko, einen solchen als Relais zu erwischen....


----------



## Matze001 (3 April 2022)

Das mit den staatlich kontrollierten Servern ist tatsächlich ein Problem, wie Du schon beschrieben hast. Sobald die Chance zu groß wird identifizierbar zu werden, verliert das TOR-Netzwerk einen großen Vorteil.

Die beste Verschlüsselung und Verschleierung bringt aber gar nichts, wenn der Mensch nicht auch mitspielt.
Wenn ich mal kurz über meine tolle verschlüsselte und verschleierte Verbindung Facebook checke, ist das Thema halt auch erledigt.
Jetzt weiß zwar vielleicht mein ISP nicht, dass ich auf Facebook war, aber jemand der Tor-Nodes überwacht weiß nun, dass ich hinter dieser Session stecke, die er gerade anschaut. 

Wenn ich in Hotel-WLANs bin, dann setze ich zu 99% auf eine VPN-Verbindung. Zum einen weiß man nie, wer noch so in den WLAN unterwegs ist, zum anderen sind die Betreiber von WLAN-Hotspots meist auch nicht ganz sauber. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Markus (3 April 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in Hotel-WLANs bin, dann setze ich zu 99% auf eine VPN-Verbindung. Zum einen weiß man nie, wer noch so in den WLAN unterwegs ist, zum anderen sind die Betreiber von WLAN-Hotspots meist auch nicht ganz sauber.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel



Also ich geh da immer auf Angriff und lass da die richtig üblen Pornos laufen. Dann noch zwei Banking Seiten von Banken wo ich gar kein Konto habe, dann sind die beschäftigt...


----------



## Matze001 (3 April 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Also ich geh da immer auf Angriff und lass da die richtig üblen Pornos laufen. Dann noch zwei Banking Seiten von Banken wo ich gar kein Konto habe, dann sind die beschäftigt...


Security by obscurity... ich verstehe...


----------



## ducati (11 Mai 2022)

Golem.de: IT-News für Profis
		


🤷‍♂️🙈🙄


----------



## leo (11 Mai 2022)

Schade das die Piraten so in der Versenkung verschwunden sind. Sie vertreten all das, was der FDP früher mal wichtig war.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Golem.de: IT-News für Profis
> 
> 
> 
> 🤷‍♂️🙈🙄


Wenigstens ist FinFisher schon mal aus dem Rennen
FinFisher pleite


----------



## Ralle (11 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist FinFisher schon mal aus dem Rennen
> FinFisher pleite


Ja, das ist schon mal gut, aber wer weiß schon, wo die Software, bzw. vlt. sagar die Quellen inzwischen zumindest im Schreibtisch liegen. Also um es mal mit Alastor Moody (Mad-Eye) zu sagen "Immer wachsam!"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> bzw. vlt. sagar die Quellen inzwischen zumindest im Schreibtisch liegen


Da mindestens mal 28 Versionen der Software geleakt wurden, werden sie inzwischen wohl einem großen Kreis vorliegen.

Interessant ist, das Microsoft aktiv gegen den Trojaner vorgeht und Erkenntnisse teilt:
https://www.microsoft.com/security/...ng-traps-tricks-and-complex-virtual-machines/


----------



## ducati (11 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Schade das die Piraten so in der Versenkung verschwunden sind.


Es ist halt wirklich anstrengend, wenn man wirklich etwas in der Politik erreichen will... Du käpfst den ganzen Tag gegen Windmühlen. Ich kann verstehen, dass sich das niemand freiwillig lange antut.

Die "Berufspolitiker" machen das ja meist aus anderen Beweggründen...


----------



## ducati (11 Mai 2022)

Hab gestern noch im Fernsehen einen Bericht über China gesehn, ist schon erschreckend, was dort abgeht.

Wie grenzt sich die westliche Demokratie eigentlich von so Dingen wie dem Social Scoring in China ab, wenn sie selbst Überwachungsmittel in jedes Smartphone einbauen will? 






						Sozialkredit-System – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





Dagegen war doch die Stasi ein Kindergarten...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hab gestern noch im Fernsehen einen Bericht über China gesehn, ist schon erschreckend, was dort abgeht.
> 
> Wie grenzt sich die westliche Demokratie eigentlich von so Dingen wie dem Social Scoring in China ab, wenn sie selbst Überwachungsmittel in jedes Smartphone einbauen will?
> 
> ...


Von deinem Link:


> Konkrete Ausgestaltung
> 
> Das System befand sich bis 2020 in der Testphase. Im Pilotprojekt in der Stadt Rongcheng starten Personen mit 1000 Punkten.
> Je nach Verhalten werden Punkte hinzuaddiert oder abgezogen.[9] *Zur Bewertung werden neben der Kreditwürdigkeit, der Zahlungsfähigkeit
> und dem Strafregister auch „persönliches Verhalten“* (englisch personal behavior and preference) und „persönliche Beziehungen“



Wir haben da die Light-Variante, genannt Schufa.


----------



## ducati (11 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wir haben da die Light Variante, genannt Schufa.


wenn man jetzt Google, Meta, Schufa, Amazon, Payback, NSA, staatliche Zugriffe, ... zusammennimmt, ist da nicht viel "Light"...

Das gehört doch alles verboten...


----------



## Ralle (11 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hab gestern noch im Fernsehen einen Bericht über China gesehn, ist schon erschreckend, was dort abgeht.
> 
> Wie grenzt sich die westliche Demokratie eigentlich von so Dingen wie dem Social Scoring in China ab, wenn sie selbst Überwachungsmittel in jedes Smartphone einbauen will?
> 
> ...


Ja, den Bericht hab ich auch gesehen, ich glaube auf arte. Interessant und erschreckend. Ich konnte allerdings noch nie verstehen, wie unsere Firmen ihr komplettes Knowhow einfach so nach China verschenkt haben (und verschenken) im Vertrauen auf ... ja auf was eigentlich??? Und die Bundesregierung läßt das zu! Ein Deutscher kann in China im Prinzip nichts allein besitzen, ein Chinese kann die ganze Budesrepublik aufkaufen, wenn die Kohle dafür langt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ist da nicht viel "Light"...


Das war auch ironisch gemeint.


----------



## ducati (11 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, den Bericht hab ich auch gesehen, ich glaube auf arte. Interessant und erschreckend. Ich konnte allerdings noch nie verstehen, wie unsere Firmen ihr komplettes Knowhow einfach so nach China verschenkt haben (und verschenken) im Vertrauen auf ... ja auf was eigentlich??? Und die Bundesregierung läßt das zu! Ein Deutscher kann in China im Prinzip nichts allein besitzen, ein Chinese kann die ganze Budesrepublik aufkaufen, wenn die Kohle dafür langt.


interessant auch, wie kurz wir (der Westen) eigentlich vor einer militärischen Konfrontation mit China stehen... Die Chinesen sind da sehr pragmatisch, die reizen die Grenze soweit aus wies geht, damit kein Krieg ausbricht, da sie ja auch noch auf die Exporte in den Westen angewiesen sind. Aber irgendwann geht mal jemand (aus versehen) zu weit...


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2022)

Da ja alle (Politik, Konzerne, ...) nur noch an meinen Daten interessiert sind, hab ich mein Verhalten schon umgestellt.
Social Media (Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, ...), wer braucht's? Was bringt es mir?
WhatsApp ... Vielleicht mal um einen Termin im Freundeskreis abzustimmen.
Wenn das für Zuckerberg oder Scholz interessant ist, von mir aus.

Meinen digitalen Footprint habe ich schon sehr deutlich verringert und vermisse eigentlich nix.


----------



## Ralle (11 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da ja alle (Politik, Konzerne, ...) nur noch an meinen Daten interessiert sind, hab ich mein Verhalten schon umgestellt.
> Social Media (Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, ...), wer braucht's? Was bringt es mir?
> WhatsApp ... Vielleicht mal um einen Termin im Freundeskreis abzustimmen.
> Wenn das für Zuckerberg oder Scholz interessant ist, von mir aus.
> ...


dto.
Und fast immer VPN an. (WireGuard)


----------



## ducati (11 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da ja alle (Politik, Konzerne, ...) nur noch an meinen Daten interessiert sind, hab ich mein Verhalten schon umgestellt.
> Social Media (Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, ...), wer braucht's? Was bringt es mir?
> WhatsApp ... Vielleicht mal um einen Termin im Freundeskreis abzustimmen.
> Wenn das für Zuckerberg oder Scholz interessant ist, von mir aus.
> ...


ja, das haben wir in der DDR auch gemacht, also uns nicht auf den Marktplatz gestellt und gerufen "Erich ist doof"...

Die Frage ist hier aber, wie diese massiven Einschränkungen der Grundrechte mit unserem jetzigen Verständnis von Demokratie zusammengehen...


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ja, das haben wir in der DDR auch gemacht, also uns nicht auf den Marktplatz gestellt und gerufen "Erich ist doof"...
> 
> Die Frage ist hier aber, wie diese massiven Einschränkungen der Grundrechte mit unserem jetzigen Verständnis von Demokratie zusammengehen...


Die Frage nach den Grundrechten ist natürlich ganz klar gerechtfertigt.
Aber ist das wirklich eine neue Entwicklung oder nur eine Anpassung an die Technik?
Der Staat hatte schon immer ein Interesse daran die Kommunikation im Bedarfsfall zu belauschen.
Ob nun Post, Telefon, Funk oder Tontafel.
Die verschlüsselte Kommunikation macht es heute dem Staat eben schwer bis unmöglich.

In meinem persönlichen Leben habe ich vor dem Einfluss von Google und den anderen Datengiganten mehr Angst als vor den deutschen Behörden.


----------



## ducati (11 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> In meinem persönlichen Leben habe ich vor dem Einfluss von Google und den anderen Datengiganten mehr Angst als vor den deutschen Behörden.


ja. Der Staat hätte es aber in der Hand, solche Datensammelwut zu verbieten...

Bespitzelung gab es schon immer, aber durch die neue Technik ist das heute um vieles einfacher und wird auch in ganz anderen Größenordnungen betrieben.

Statt dem einen Riegel vorzuschieben, wird das immer mehr ausgeweitet, unter verschiedensten Deckmänteln, Terror, Corona, Kindesmissbrauch...

Gibts eigentlich noch das Post/Briefgeheimnis? Warum gilt das nicht für E-Mails, Whatsapps???





__





						Briefgeheimnis – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






> In Deutschland wurde die Gewährleistung des Briefgeheimnisses zuerst in der Josephinischen Wahlkapitulation von 1690 angesprochen. Für seine Verletzung sollte ein Delinquent *mit Staupenschlag und Landesverweisung bestraft* werden. In der Allgemeinen preußischen Postordnung vom 10. August 1712 war jedem Postbeamten bei verbotener Brieföffnung die Dienstentlassung und die strafrechtliche Ahndung als Meineidiger angedroht, was in das Allgemeine Preußische Landrecht einfloss.
> 
> Noch härter war das französische Recht. Eine Verordnung Ludwigs XV. vom 25. September 1742 legte fest, dass Postbeamte, welche Briefe und Pakete aufgebrochen und die darin enthaltenen Gegenstände zu eigenem Nutzen unterschlagen hatten, die *Todesstrafe* erleiden sollten. Die französische Nationalversammlung nahm auf Sieyès’ Antrag die Gewährleistung des Briefgeheimnisses unter die Grundrechte auf. In der Folgezeit wurde das Briefgeheimnis in den meisten Verfassungsurkunden der konstitutionellen Staaten garantiert, so in Portugal 1826, Kurhessen 1831, Württemberg 1843 und Baden 1845.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle (11 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> In meinem persönlichen Leben habe ich vor dem Einfluss von Google und den anderen Datengiganten mehr Angst als vor den deutschen Behörden.


Zumindest solange, bis die Regierung oder die Regierungsform wechselt. Was dann passiert, weiß aber ohnehin niemand, kann man aber zumindest an der Entwicklung in Russland seit Putins Regierungsantritt sehr gut sehen.


----------



## Ralle (11 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch das Post/Briefgeheimnis? Warum gilt das nicht für E-Mails, Whatsapps???


Aber wenn ich sehe, wer alles so die Post bringt (das sind kaum noch Beamte), dann kann das nicht mehr soweit her damit sein.


----------



## ducati (11 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich sehe, wer alles so die Post bringt (das sind kaum noch Beamte), dann kann das nicht mehr soweit her damit sein.


OK, dann bin ich wieder für die Einführung des *Staupenschlag... *


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich sehe, wer alles so die Post bringt (das sind kaum noch Beamte), dann kann das nicht mehr soweit her damit sein.


Wollte ich auch schon sagen, früher wurde da ein großes TamTam gemacht, Zustellung nur durch Beamte und heute....
Da liegen auch mal Pakete oder Großbriefe vor der Tür ( mit Status "persönlich zugestellt" ).


----------



## ducati (11 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Zumindest solange, bis die Regierung oder die Regierungsform wechselt. Was dann passiert, weiß aber ohnehin niemand, kann man aber zumindest an der Entwicklung in Russland seit Putins Regierungsantritt sehr gut sehen.


Da gibts auch einen Vorgang aus Holland aus den 1930er Jahren. Dort gab es ein Register (Datenbank) in der alle jüdischen Menschen erfasst waren. Nach Einmarsch der Nazis wurde diese "ausgewertet"...


----------



## leo (11 Mai 2022)

Etwas off topic, aber so viel Kohle zu haben um für 150Mio mal eben ein Bild zu kaufen ist schon ein wenig pervers.


----------



## ducati (12 Mai 2022)

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie die Klassifizierung nach erlaubt/zensiert in der Regel erfolgt:








						Reihe zum digitalen Kolonialismus: Globale Arbeitsketten der westlichen KI
					

Westliche Technologieunternehmen lagern Aufgaben wie die Kennzeichnung von Daten oder die Moderation von Inhalten in Länder des Globalen Südens aus. Sie lassen arme Arbeitnehmer gegeneinander antreten - und zwar weltweit. Teil 2 unserer Serie zu Digitalem Kolonialismus.




					netzpolitik.org
				




Also die Fotos auf meinem Telefon werden nach Afrika geschickt. Dort sagt ein Arbeiter für 8€ am Tag "alles OK"  Erst dann werden meine Fotos verschlüsst an den Empfänger gesendet...
Das ist doch Irrsinn...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Dort sagt ein Arbeiter für 8€ am Tag


8 Dollar


----------



## ducati (12 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 8 Dollar


OK, 7,61€ 

und bei Amazon Mechanical Turk gibts das auch nur als Amazon-Gutschein...


----------



## Blockmove (12 Mai 2022)

Ich sehe es recht pragmatisch und hoffe, dass es im privaten Umfeld so abläuft, wie z.B. bei I4.0.
Am Anfang ein riesen Hype und in der Zwischenzeit nicht mehr viel übrig.
Einige kämpfen ja schon. Facebook, Ebay und Netflix mal als Beispiel.
Hier sind die Steigerungen vorbei bzw. sind die Zahlen rückläufig.


----------



## leo (12 Mai 2022)

OK, Briefe schreibt keiner mehr, aber wie groß wäre wohl der Aufschrei wenn der Gesetzgeber die Post verpflichten würde alle Briefe auf kinderpornografische Bilder zu durchsuchen?


----------



## ducati (12 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> OK, Briefe schreibt keiner mehr, aber wie groß wäre wohl der Aufschrei wenn der Gesetzgeber die Post verpflichten würde alle Briefe auf kinderpornografische Bilder zu durchsuchen?


OK, da Du hier grad ne Anleitung zum Umgehen der Chatkontrolle gepostet hast und hier ja auch alles kontrolliert werden muss... landest Du bald im Knast  🤷‍♂️


----------



## ducati (15 Mai 2022)

Golem.de: IT-News für Profis
		

🤷‍♂️


----------



## leo (15 Mai 2022)

Ich fahre auch gern schnell, aber von mir aus. Nur 100 wäre etwas ätzend.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch gern schnell, aber von mir aus. Nur 100 wäre etwas ätzend.


Ich faher in der letzten Zeit unter 80 und werde immer gerne
von NachfolgeVerkehr freundlich gegrüßt, wenn Sie mich
überholen. E-Mobilität entschleunigt.


----------



## Hesse (15 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich faher in der letzten Zeit unter 80


Na ja unter 90 ist auch schon eine doofe Geschwindigkeit mit dem PKW auf der Autobahn.

Da überholen dich ja auch alle LKW’s und deren Überholvorgang dauert dann eine gefühlte Ewigkeit.

Ich merk das deutlich wenn ich mit den Anhänger unterwegs bin, da kannst‘e auch nicht die geforderten 80 fahren aus selben Grund


----------



## ducati (15 Mai 2022)

Ja, fahren doch eh die meisten schon unter 130. Von daher macht das Tempolimit doch keinen Sinn🤔 Aber die Blitzereinnahmen werden schon steigen...
Aktuell kann man alles durchdrücken getreu dem Motto: "Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebts sich völlig ungeniert" 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ducati (15 Mai 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Da überholen dich ja auch alle LKW’s und deren Überholvorgang dauert dann eine gefühlte Ewigkeit.


Ja, Überholverbot für LKW auf zweispurigen Autobahnen wär mal ne interessante Idee...


----------



## ducati (16 Mai 2022)

Chat-Überwachung stoppen
					

Messenger-Chats überwachen, massenweise und ohne Anlass — das plant die EU. Wir müssen das verhindern! Unterzeichne den Appell.




					aktion.campact.de
				




vielleicht bringts ja was...


----------



## Markus (16 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, Überholverbot für LKW auf zweispurigen Autobahnen wär mal ne interessante Idee...



Echt jetzt? 
Also wenn irgend ein Idiot auf der Autobahn mit 80 rumdümpelt, dann sollen die Jungs die es eh schon schwer haben auch noch hinter dem herschleichen? 

Es steht ja jedem frei gemütlich zu fahren, aber ein PKW mit 80kmh hat auf der Autobahn nix verloren, der soll seine entspannte Fahrt auf der Landstraße genießen.
Wenn ihm andernfalls ein LKW hinten reindonnert, dann reduziert sich mein Mitleid auf den armen Kerl im LKW...


----------



## Heinileini (16 Mai 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Also wenn irgend ein Idiot auf der Autobahn mit 80 rumdümpelt, ...


Als im letzten Jahrtausend der eiserne Vorhang gelüftet wurde, da gab es das tatsächlich noch, dass auf der rechten Spur unserer Autobahnen mit maximal 80 km/h gefahren wurde. Rechts fuhren die aus dem "Ostblock" und auf der Überholspur alle anderen.

Und wenn auf der rechten Spur ein Trabi oder Wartburg mit 80 km/h unterwegs war, dann hat man den sowieso gerne von Duftes wegen überholt.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Chat-Überwachung stoppen
> 
> 
> Messenger-Chats überwachen, massenweise und ohne Anlass — das plant die EU. Wir müssen das verhindern! Unterzeichne den Appell.
> ...


Naja so ganz unumstritten ist der Verein Campact auch nicht.


----------



## hucki (16 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Als im letzten Jahrtausend der eiserne Vorhang gelüftet wurde, da gab es das tatsächlich noch, dass auf der rechten Spur unserer Autobahnen mit maximal 80 km/h gefahren wurde. Rechts fuhren die aus dem "Ostblock" und auf der Überholspur alle anderen.
> 
> Und wenn auf der rechten Spur ein Trabi oder Wartburg mit 80 km/h unterwegs war, dann hat man den sowieso gerne von Duftes wegen überholt.


 
Das halte ich eher für ein Gerücht.
Auf den Autobahnen der DDR durfte man 100km/h fahren (Landstraßen waren auf 80km/h begrenzt) und selbst ein Trabant schaffte in der Regel auch 120km/h.


----------



## Heinileini (16 Mai 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Das halte ich eher für ein Gerücht.
> Auf den Autobahnen der DDR durfte man 100km/h fahren (Landstraßen waren auf 80km/h begrenzt) und selbst ein Trabant schaffte in der Regel auch 120km/h.


Das mit Tempo 80 auf der rechten Spur bezog sich hauptsächlich auf die LKW- und GespannFahrer von "drieben". Habe sie selbst fünfmal in der Woche im BerufsVerkehr auf der A2 erlebt. Auf anderen Autobahnen (A33, A44, A45) hat sich das Phänomen erst etwas später und nicht mehr so krass gezeigt. Bei den "GespannFahrern" denke ich im Wesentlichen an die vielen Polen, die "huckepack" Autos aus dem Westen in ihre Heimat geholt haben.
Die wollten keinesfalls unangenehm bei uns auffallen und haben sich deshalb anfangs so exakt an die TempoLimits gehalten. Als sie dann merkten, dass sie sich gerade dadurch besonders auffällig verhielten, haben sie sich aber nach und nach angepasst ...

Ja, diese RennPappen! Mich hat mal auf der A45 ein knallgelber Trabi überholt, als ich 170 km/h fuhr. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Übrigens, Mario, Du weisst doch, warum die Trabis nicht schneller als 100 km/h fahren dürfen? Weil sie sonst Galoppis heissen müssten!


----------



## Plan_B (16 Mai 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> ein Trabant schaffte in der Regel auch 120km/h


Leer und mit Rückenwind.
Um zu prüfen, wie genau der Tacho ist, hab ich damals schon aus Langeweile die Zeit pro km gemessen.
2km in der Minute hab ich trotz 120 auf der Uhr nie gepackt.

Heute haut das zumeist ganz gut hin: zeigt der Tacho 120, brauch ich ziemlich genau 1 Minute für 2 km.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Mai 2022)

Gut geschriebener Artikel des CCC zum Thema Chatkontrolle:
CCC: EU-Kommission will alle Chatnachrichten durchleuchten


----------



## ducati (20 Mai 2022)

Android-APKs: Google droht Dateimanager "Total Commander" mit Rausschmiss
					

Über den Dateimanager "Total Commander" kann Android APKs installieren. Google droht der App nun mit dem Rausschmiss – ihr Entwickler fühlt sich hilflos.




					www.heise.de
				



ähnliches gibts auch bri Amazon, wo Verkäufer mehr oder weniger willkürlich gesperrt werden und die Einspruchsmöglichkeiten kompliziert/unmöglich/langwierig sind...

Mit Rechtsstaatlichkeit hat das doch irgendwie alles nix mehr zu tun...


----------



## Plan_B (20 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Rechtsstaatlichkeit


Was hat ein privates Unternehmen denn von Rechtsstaatlichkeit? Es gibt Verträge, Geschäftsbedingun gen etc.
Entweder man unterwirft sich diesen oder eben nicht.
Geschäftsbedingungen werden halt immer mal angepasst. Das Recht dazu behält man sich in den Verträgen vor.


----------



## ducati (20 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Was hat ein privates Unternehmen denn von Rechtsstaatlichkeit? Es gibt Verträge, Geschäftsbedingun gen etc.
> Entweder man unterwirft sich diesen oder eben nicht.
> Geschäftsbedingungen werden halt immer mal angepasst. Das Recht dazu behält man sich in den Verträgen vor.


Die genannten Unternehmen haben halt solch eine Marktmacht, dass sich die Möglichkeit "oder eben nicht" garnicht stellt, wenn man in einem bestimmten Segment tätig ist. In den Geschäftsbedingungen können diese Unternehmen eben alles vordiktieren...
Das die Politik dagegen nicht vorgeht, ist das Problem.


----------



## ducati (20 Mai 2022)

Nehmen wir mal an, Du bist Autor. Da bleibt Dir nix übrig, als bei Amazon zu verkaufen. Und wenn denen irgendwas nicht passt, sperren die Dein Konto und Du hast nichtmal nen Ansprechpartner um Dich zu beschweren.
Gleiches gilt für Appentwickler.


----------



## Plan_B (20 Mai 2022)

Das sind leider die vielzitierten Folgen einer solchen Konzentration von Marktmacht.
Um bei der Rechtsstaatlickeit zu bleiben:
Das wurde und wird von vielen Unterschätzt als Problem. Die Politik vieler Länder versucht ja mittlerweile dagegen vorzugehen, jedoch müssen die Instrumente angepasst werden. Die bisher verhängten Strafen zahlen Google, Aplle, Microsoft et al aus der Portokasse, auch wenn uns bei den Zahlen schon schwummerig wird.


----------



## Plan_B (20 Mai 2022)

Aus anderem Thread:


vollmi schrieb:


> Du kannst es auch Scheisse auch Prinzessinenpraline nennen. Am Schluss ist es trotzdem Kot.



Da les ich grad das hier:








						Scheiße macht jung: Mit Transplantationen des Darminhalts rückt die Jugend näher
					

Erhalten alte Mäuse Stuhl-Transplantationen von jungen Tieren, wird nicht nur ihr Darm gesünder. Sie denken auch schneller und können wieder besser sehen.




					www.heise.de


----------



## leo (23 Mai 2022)

Briten? Normalerweise heißt es doch immer "amerikanische Wissenschaftler haben herausgefunden".


----------



## leo (24 Mai 2022)

Mein neues Auto. Damit ich beim Sprit-Rabatt richtig abgreifen kann


----------



## Mrtain (24 Mai 2022)

Macht dir das Tempolimit nicht ein Strich durch die Rechnung?


----------



## leo (24 Mai 2022)

Mal im Ernst, völlig schrottige Regelung. Ich möchte wetten das der Benzinpreis bis anfang Juni um 20 Cent steigt um dann mit 30 Cent subventioniert zu werden, da freuen sich wenigstens die Ölmulties.


----------



## kafiphai (25 Mai 2022)




----------



## jensemann (25 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, völlig schrottige Regelung. Ich möchte wetten das der Benzinpreis bis anfang Juni um 20 Cent steigt um dann mit 30 Cent subventioniert zu werden, da freuen sich wenigstens die Ölmulties.


Ich wette ne Tankfüllung, dass der Spritpreis um exakt die Rabattsumme steigt und das Kartellamt nichts unternimmt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 61338


ähm...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 61338


Das ist halt mal wieder die halbe (Hetzer)Wahrheit mit Bild-Qualität.



> Am *11. Juli 2008* stieg der Ölpreis in London, an der ICE Futures, der größten Börse für Optionen und Futures auf Erdöl in Europa, auf eine neue Rekordmarke. Für die Nordseesorte Brent, die führende Referenzölsorte in Europa, *lag der Preis im Handelsverlauf bei 147,40 US-Dollar pro Barrel*. Der Preis für US-Leichtöl (WTI), die wichtigste Referenzölsorte für die Förderregion Nordamerika, erreichte am 11. Juli 2008 in New York, an der NYMEX, der weltgrößten Warenterminbörse, im Tagesverlauf einen neuen Rekordpreis von 147,16 US-Dollar pro Barrel.
> 
> Die Sorge vor einer Nachfrageschwäche aufgrund der globalen Finanzkrise, schlechte Konjunkturnachrichten und dem dadurch folgenden Nachfragerückgang nach Ölprodukten ließen den Ölpreis in der Folgezeit stark fallen. *Die Nordseesorte Brent markierte am 24. Dezember 2008 mit 37,45 US-Dollar ein Vierjahrestief.* *Der Preis für die US-Sorte WTI sank am 24. Dezember 2008 auf ein Fünfjahrestief. Im Handelsverlauf wurden zeitweise 35,18 US-Dollar pro Barrel verlangt und damit 76,1 % weniger als fünf Monate zuvor.*


Quelle


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2022)

Es gibt immer Idioten, die für diese Art Propagande und Stimmungsmache anfällig sind. Jetzt noch eine schicke Verschwörungstheorie stricken und das Weltbild paßt. Das wir im Kapitalismus leben ist doch wohl jedem klar und da bestimmen Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis. Kann durchaus passieren, dass man für die gleiche Leistung mal viel, mal wenig zahlt. Was bitte ist daran neu? Na ja und die Ölkonzerne versuchen halt auch das Maximum rauszuholen, das sind keine Samariter, auch da, was ist daran neu?


----------



## leo (25 Mai 2022)

Und selbst wenn, je fetter die Karre umso größer die Entlastung. Auf so eine Regelung man erst mal kommen. Wenn man wirklich die entlasten will die auf ein Auto angewiesen sind, warum dann nicht den "Pendlerbetrag" aus der letzten Einkommenssteuererklärung als Faktor nehmen und direkt aufs Konto überweisen. Ich würde dabei übrigens leer ausgehen, weil sich für mich eine EKE nicht lohnt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn, je fetter die Karre umso größer die Entlastung.


Hier mal was zum lesen


----------



## leo (25 Mai 2022)

Schon klar, der VGSD hat wahrscheinlich eine homöopathische Anzahl an Nicht-FDP-Wählern. Ändert nichts daran das der Benzinrabatt in seiner jetzigen Form, meiner Meinung nach, die schlechteste von vielen Möglichkeiten ist.


----------



## vollmi (30 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier mal was zum lesen


Interessant finde ich aber, dass z.b eine stärkere Steuerprogression vom Souverän eher abgelehnt wird. Als ob man angst hätte selbst mal zu den Superreichen zu gehören, und dann zu viele Steuern bezahlen zu müssen.


----------



## sunny22 (30 Mai 2022)

Die superreichen sind doch von der Steuerprogression gar nicht betroffen. Ab 58000€ ist doch eh der Spitzensteuersatz fällig.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran das der Benzinrabatt in seiner jetzigen Form, meiner Meinung nach, die schlechteste von vielen Möglichkeiten ist.


Da stimme ich dir zu.
Das passt so gar nicht zu den ganzen Wahlversprechen.
Der gleiche Schmarren wie das 9€ Ticket.
Selbst wenn ich wollte, könnte ich bei uns kaum den ÖPNV nutzen.
Die Busverbindungen sind indiskutabel.

Benzinrabatt und 9€-Ticket sind ein Superbeispiel für “Gut gemeint ist das Gegenteil von Gut gemacht“.


----------



## vollmi (30 Mai 2022)

sunny22 schrieb:


> Die superreichen sind doch von der Steuerprogression gar nicht betroffen. Ab 58000€ ist doch eh der Spitzensteuersatz fällig.


Den spitzensteuersatz könnte man ja auch anheben. Aber auch das wird vom souverän eher abgelehnt.


----------



## leo (30 Mai 2022)

Zur Auflockerung hier noch mal was zum Thema Neiddebatte


----------



## s_kraut (30 Mai 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich aber, dass z.b eine stärkere Steuerprogression vom Souverän eher abgelehnt wird. Als ob man angst hätte selbst mal zu den Superreichen zu gehören, und dann zu viele Steuern bezahlen zu müssen.


den dachte ich mir in den letzten Tagen und Wochen auch mehrmals. 

Was triggert: Die hochdotiert bezahlten Stellen, die für die Versorgungssicherheit gesorgt haben (Hust) versuchen jetzt in der Krise zu überhöhten Preisen, unsere Speicher zu füllen und sorgen für nachhaltig hohe Energiepreisen... ein Thema.

Was ankommt: Hartz4 Aufstockung für Profis 3€/Monat, für Kinder 2€/Monat. Ein Hohn - vor Anbetracht der steigenden Energie- und Lebensmittelpreise! Dazu kommt die Hartzler wohnen in thermisch am schlechtesten isolierten Wohnungen und tragen die Heizkosten.

Spritpreis-Bremse hilft den nen nix. Die hilft denen, die mit möglichst viel Masse möglichst weit und möglichst schnell über die Autobahnen brettern. Voll nachhaltig.

Genug gekotzt, jetzt zu deinem Aspekt: Steuerprogression. Dauerburner!
Die breite Arbeiterschaft, die weder übermäßig verdient, noch irgendwelche Zuschläge bekommt. Jahr für Jahr rutscht 0-1% nach oben was das Einkommen angeht. Dank kalte Progression verdient man ein bisschen mehr, aber die Inflation entwertet das Einkommen drastisch, trotzdem steigt der Steuersatz möglicherweise (sicher jedenfalls: er sinkt nicht!)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob irgendwann eine künftige Regierung so einen starken Arsch in der Hose hat, um dieses Thema zu stemmen. Weil seit ich auf der Welt bin, hat sich da nix getan (halbes Jahrhundert bald).


----------



## s_kraut (30 Mai 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Den spitzensteuersatz könnte man ja auch anheben. Aber auch das wird vom souverän eher abgelehnt


könnte man wenn man wollte.


----------



## Ralle (31 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Zur Auflockerung hier noch mal was zum Thema Neiddebatte
> Anhang anzeigen 61395


Ja, aber mal ehrlich, sowas lese ich grundsätzlich nicht, gleiches gilt für BILD und andere Boulevard-Blättchen.

PS: Komischerweise kenne ich auch niemanden, der sowas liest   oder mag das keiner zugeben?


----------



## Koma-Bot (31 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, aber mal ehrlich, sowas lese ich grundsätzlich nicht, gleiches gilt für BILD und andere Boulevard-Blättchen.
> 
> PS: Komischerweise kenne ich auch niemanden, der sowas liest   oder mag das keiner zugeben?


...das ist aus "Titanic"


----------



## Ralle (31 Mai 2022)

Koma-Bot schrieb:


> ...das ist aus "Titanic"


Na, dann sollte @leo das vielleicht dazuschreiben, denn dann ist das doch eher Satire, überspitzt und m.E. durchaus akzeptabel.
Aber ich hätte sowas auch locker der Bild zugetraut


----------



## leo (31 Mai 2022)

Sorry, hast Recht, mit fehlenden Quellenangaben haben ja schon so manche schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## leo (7 Juni 2022)

Mein geliebtes EU-Parlament hat die Standardisierung der Ladekabel von mobilen Kleingeräten beschlossen! Wieder mal Top und weltweiter Vorreiter  . Und der Bespitzelungsangriff der garstigen Kommision wird auch noch gekippt👊


----------



## leo (12 Juni 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, völlig schrottige Regelung. Ich möchte wetten das der Benzinpreis bis anfang Juni um 20 Cent steigt um dann mit 30 Cent subventioniert zu werden, da freuen sich wenigstens die Ölmulties.


Was für eine entzückende Debatte wir jetzt haben und so überraschend! Und außgerechnet die FDP velangt jetzt von Habeck das Abgreifen der Subventionen zu unterbinden. Dumm nur das man den Ölkonzernen gar nichts vorwerfen kann, es liegt in deren Ermessen die Zuschüsse weiterzuleiten. Ausserdem ist das Bundeskartellamt nur für Preisabsprachen zuständig und die haben die Konzerne gar nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## s_kraut (12 Juni 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Was für eine entzückende Debatte wir jetzt haben und so überraschend! Und außgerechnet die FDP velangt jetzt von Habeck das Abgreifen der Subventionen zu unterbinden. Dumm nur das man den Ölkonzernen gar nichts vorwerfen kann, es liegt in deren Ermessen die Zuschüsse weiterzuleiten. Ausserdem ist das Bundeskartellamt nur für Preisabsprachen zuständig und die haben die Konzerne gar nicht mehr nötig.


Naja steckt wohl schon System dahinter, wenn alle trotz Subvention den Preis oben halten.

Meiner Meinung nach steckt der Fehler woanders: Die Regierung sollte sich mal maßgeschneiderte Lösungen einfallen lassen, statt dem Gießkannenprinzip.
Oder man kann sich die MWSt erstatten lassen....einfach Geld den Ölkonzernen zu geben und zu hoffen dass sie es an den Verbraucher weiterleiten..... 🤠 ....so naiv kann man sich doch ehrlicherweise gar nicht stellen, ein Schelm wer Böses denkt!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Juni 2022)

> Google hat einen Softwareingenieur freigestellt, der mit zunehmender Vehemenz behauptet hat, dass ein KI-Algorithmus des Konzerns ein Bewusstsein und eine Seele hat. Das berichtet die Washington Post und zitiert dabei auch aus Konversationen zwischen Blake Lemoine und dem Chatbot namens LaMDA...............


https://www.heise.de/news/Hat-Chatb...lt-Google-beurlaubt-Angestellten-7138314.html


----------



## Plan_B (14 Juni 2022)

Wir wissen doch alle: selbst eine PLC kann eine (schwarze) Seele haben.


----------



## dingo (17 Juni 2022)

Was Hydrauliköl anrichten kann








						Das Finale eines jeden Rammstein Konzerts
					

Quatsch. Dat hier is ne Aluminiumfabrik, die in Flammen aufgeht. Zum Glück wurde dabei niemand verletzt.




					www.hornoxe.com
				




Ist ein Werk in Spanien:








						Watch An Aluminum Factory Turn Into A Burning Inferno In A Matter Of Seconds After Fire Erupts - Wonderful Engineering
					

Advertisement A large fire broke out in an aluminium plant in the city of Dos Hermanas, about 12 km from the centre of Seville, in southwestern Spain.




					wonderfulengineering.com


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Juni 2022)

dingo schrieb:


> Was Hydrauliköl anrichten kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heftig, da bleibt ja nichts mehr übrig von Halle und Maschine.


----------



## Rudi (17 Juni 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich sehe, wer alles so die Post bringt (das sind kaum noch Beamte), dann kann das nicht mehr soweit her damit sein.


Endlich kann ich Dir auch mal zustimmen.


----------



## s_kraut (17 Juni 2022)

dingo schrieb:


> Was Hydrauliköl anrichten kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das muss der Gesetzgeber mal entscheiden, was besser ist, bromiertes unbrennbares Öl, was dann im Endeffekt über die Fischstäbchen in der Leber landet oder ab und zu ein Ramstein-Konzert.


----------



## Wincctia (17 Juni 2022)

Hallo Dingo,

ja so ähnlich hab ich das auch schon erlebt, war aber mit Magnesium. War nicht lustig kann ich dir sagen… zu erst Stunden versuchen zu löschen. Dann Wochen lang die Anlage wieder Reparieren.

Ps: schwer Brennbares Hydrauliköl ist auch irgendwie nur der Anfang vom Ende das Zeug brennt auch wie Zunder.


Gruß Tia


----------



## Plan_B (18 Juni 2022)

Dena fordert gesetzliche Verpflichtung zum Einbau digitaler Heizkörperthermostate und Messsysteme
					






					www.dena.de
				




Stilblüten. Von Chipmangel der davon induzierten Teuerung in allen Bereichen haben die noch nix gehört.
Den Nutzen bei einer Umsetzung lässt man ebenfalls offen und beziffert lieber unbelegt eine nebulöse Einsparung.

Unbestritten: An einer Zentralheizung in einem MFH ist die VL-Temperatur oft zu hoch, um auch die Wohnungen in ungünstiger Lage ausreichend zu versorgen. Ein (vollständiger) hydraulischer Abgleich der Gesamtanlage wird oft nicht gemacht.
Den Einsatz von Thermostaten mit Zeitfunktionen könnte man durch eine Energieabgabe besser forcieren als durch sinnlose Ressourcenverschwendung eines Zwangseinbaus. Siehe eGK, intelligente Messeinrichtungen etc.

In einem EFH sehe ich durch den Einsatz von Raumthermostaten gleich mal garkeinen Vorteil.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Dena fordert gesetzliche Verpflichtung zum Einbau digitaler Heizkörperthermostate und Messsysteme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elektronische Heizkörperthermostate KÖNNEN verdammt viel Heizenergie sparen.
Auch im EFH ... Aber nur wenn die Rahmenbedingungen passen.
In einem Neubau mit FBH ist sowas absolut sinnlos.
Hat man einen Altbau mit überwiegend normalen Heizkörpern, dann ist ein vernünftiger hydraulischer Ausgleich schwierig.
Auch die Anpassung der VL-Temperatur ist nicht simpel. Ganz besonders in der Übergangszeit.
Hier können die elektronischen Heizkörperthermostate wirklich sinnvoll sein. Ganz besonders wenn das Bedienteil mit dem Fühler abgesetzt ist.
Im Altbau hat man oft noch die klassische Heizkörpernische und womöglich ist das herkömmliche Thermostatventil hinter einer Gardine.
Integriert man die Regelung evtl. noch in ein Smarthome-System, bietet sich weiteres Potential (Präsenzerkennung oder Ähnliches).


----------



## Plan_B (18 Juni 2022)

Ich bin 100% bei Dir.
Das setzt die Installation durch jemanden mit Sachverstand voraus.

Bei der aktuellen Situation am Handwerkermarkt in DE halte ich das für einen ambitionierten mindestens 10-Jahres-Plan.
Die eGK läuft nicht. Die intelligente Messeinrichtung kommt auch nicht voran. Mit Müh und Not haben wir Rauchmelder in Mietwohnungen geschafft.
Ja, gerade in Altbau-MFH dürfte gewaltiges Einsparpotential liegen. Das zu heben setzt aber hier und da auch ein Umdenken bei den sehr individuellen Nutzern voraus. Der bloße Einsatz digitaler statt analoger Thermostate bringt nix, wenn zur Temperaturregelung immer noch das Kippfenster benutzt wird.

So bitter wie es für die Solidargemeinschaft ist: Solche bekommst Du nur übers Geldsäckel gegriffen - wenn es keine Sozialleistungsempfänger sind, die das über Zuschüsse ausgeglichen bekommen.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich bin 100% bei Dir.
> Das setzt die Installation durch jemanden mit Sachverstand voraus.
> 
> Bei der aktuellen Situation am Handwerkermarkt in DE halte ich das für einen ambitionierten mindestens 10-Jahres-Plan.



Ich beschäftige mich seit etwa 25 Jahren mit dem Thema SmartHome. Damals gab es den Begriff noch nicht mal 
Das erste was ich damals eingebaut hab, waren eben elektronische Heizkörperthermostate. Mein Nachbar hat damals seinen Haus einen Vollwärmeschutz (ca. 6cm Syrodur ... wie damals eben üblich) verpasst. Wir hatten die gleiche Energieeinsparung 
Meine damaligen Mieter mussten Schicht arbeiten. Also war die erste Smarthome-Lösung die elektronischen Thermostate gehen Funkthermostate mit PC-Kopplung (ELV FHT80 - Vorgänger der Homematic) auszutauschen und eine Lösung für das Schichtmodell zu programmieren. Damit war dann nochmals eine Senkung drin. Es gibt so eine Faustregel, dass ein Grad weniger etwa 4-6% Energie spart. Bei Abwesenheit senke ich um etwa 3-4 Grad ab. Mehr macht auch selten Sinn.

Das Problem nur an der ganzen Sache ist: Welcher Handwerker ist in der Lage so ein System mit einem vertretbaren (und bezahlbaren) Zeitaufwand an die Bedürfnisse und Lebenssituation der Bewohner anzupassen? Sowas ist was für Nerds (so wie ich einer in dem Fall bin  ).
In Deutschland könnte ganz immens Heizenergie gespart werden, wenn die Heizungen einen vernünftigen hydraulischen Abgleich und richtig eingestellte Heizkurven hätten. Als bei meinem Nachtbar die Heizungsteuerung getauscht werden musste, war nicht mal eine Nachtabsenkung aktiviert. Dafür hatte der Heizungsbauer im sonnendruchfluteten Wohnzimmer eine Fernsteuerung mit Innentemperaturfühler installiert.


----------



## Plan_B (18 Juni 2022)

Das meinte ich mit Sachverstand.
Und den Zeitaufwand - da wird kein Kunde für bezahlen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juni 2022)

Wenn demnächst in China ein Sack Reis umfällt,
wird das vor Deutschen Gerichten enden und irgend 
ein Deutsches Unternehmen dafür gerade stehen. 
Hauptsache die Richter hatten eine schöne Zeit in Peru!


> Teure Reise nach Peru​
> 
> Hamm WB/dpa Im Fall der Klimaklage eines Bauern aus Peru gegen RWE sollen Sachverständige bis Ende 2022 ihr Gutachten zu einem Gletschersee in der Heimat des Klägers vorlegen. Bergbauer Saúl Luciano Lliuya verlangt von RWE, 0,47 Prozent der Kosten für Schutzmaßnahmen für sein Haus und sein Dorf zu übernehmen. Er wirft RWE vor, durch CO2 -Emissionen mitverantwortlich für das Schmelzen eines Gletscher in den Anden zu sein. der Haus und Dorf bedroht. Im Mai waren zwei Richter des Oberlandesgerichts Hamm mit Vertretern der Streitparteien nach Peru gereist. Die Gutachter nahmen Messungen vor, nahmen Bodenproben und machten Drohnenaufnahmen. Die Kosten für die Peru-Reise beziffert das OLG auf 320.000 Euro. Der Kläger musste die Summe vorstrecken. Mit dem Urteil wird das Gericht entscheiden, wer die Kosten tragen muss. Unterstützt wird der Bergbauer von der Umweltorganisation Germanwatch.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Juni 2022)

Koma-Bot schrieb:


> ...das ist aus "Titanic"


OK, ich hätte auf den Postillion getippt.


----------



## Plan_B (20 Juni 2022)

Rentenalter an Lebenserwartung koppeln?​
Und ich hab doch bei der Schlagzeile zuerst gedacht, wo bekomm ich den Arzt her, der realistisch meine Restlebenserwartung einschätzt.

Aber selbstredend geht es nur um die Einsparung der Renten für die körperlich arbeitenden Schichten, deren RL-Perspektive bei max. Anfang 70 liegt.
Am besten Witwenrente gleich komplett streichen.









						Vorschlag der Bundesbank: Rentenalter an Lebenserwartung koppeln
					

Die Bundesbank schlägt vor, das Renteneintrittsalter in Deutschland an die steigende Lebenserwartung der Menschen zu koppeln. Eine entsprechende Anhebung des Renteneintritts könne das System langfristig stabilisieren.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## s_kraut (20 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Rentenalter an Lebenserwartung koppeln?​
> Und ich hab doch bei der Schlagzeile zuerst gedacht, wo bekomm ich den Arzt her, der realistisch meine Restlebenserwartung einschätzt.
> 
> Aber selbstredend geht es nur um die Einsparung der Renten für die körperlich arbeitenden Schichten, deren RL-Perspektive bei max. Anfang 70 liegt.
> ...


Problem ist nicht den richtigen Arzt her kriegen.

Ärzte haben wie wir eine physikalische Grundausbildung absolviert (und im Allgemeinen mit sehr guten Abschlüssen). Die kennen sich ein Stück weit aus.

Problem ist, dass der Arzt mit den Informationen, die man ihm zur Verfügung stellt schon möglicherweise die Lebenserwartung abschätzen kann, aber kann er damit (mit kann meine ich nicht ob er es medizinisch fachlich kann, aber ob er es in legales Recht umsetzen kann) das Renteneintrittsalter effektiv bestimmen?


----------



## Plan_B (20 Juni 2022)

Naja, ich stell mir da so eine Schwelle von mindestens 15 Rentenjahren vor.
Wenn der Arzt dann RLE auf 75 schätzt, kann ich mit 60 in Rente. 🙃


----------



## vollmi (21 Juni 2022)

Dürfen die welche Risikosportarten betreiben, dann womöglich noch was früher? Ich fang schonmal an mein Büro aufzuräumen.


----------



## ducati (13 Juli 2022)

Man fasst es nicht...


			Golem.de: IT-News für Profis


----------



## Plan_B (13 Juli 2022)

Das ist nur im falschen Portal gelandet. Gehört eigentlich nach https://www.der-postillon.com/
Grundsätzlich ja keine schlechte Idee, wenn die Beschilderung mal konsistent wäre und die Erkennung mindestens 99.5% klappen würde.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Juli 2022)

> Das von der EU zugelassene ISA-System ist übersteuerbar: Der Fahrer kann es ignorieren, indem er das Gaspedal fest durchdrückt. Überschreitet er weiterhin die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit, *ertönt das System und zeigt mehrere Sekunden lang eine Warnung an.*


Das wird wohl der erste Schritt sein. Der zweite ist dann, das du eine entsprechende Anzeige bekommst. Der Zeuge gegen dich im Verfahren: Dein Auto


----------



## ducati (14 Juli 2022)

Da wird grad echt vieles an so bedenklichen Gesetzen unbemerkt von der breiten Masse der Bevölkerung durchgebracht.
Find ich schon bedenklich, es findet auch nicht wirklich eine öffentliche Diskussion darüber statt.


----------



## Matze001 (14 Juli 2022)

Ich finde das mit der Tempo-Anpassung prinzipiell nicht schlecht, hab aber wie andere meine Bedenken.

Bei meinem aktuellen Leihwagen (ja ich warte auf das nächste Leasing-Fahrzeug, wie vermutlich auch andere) ist die Erkennung der Schilder zwar schon sehr gut, aber immer noch schwach. Es gibt bei mir im Ort z.B. ein Schild das 30 von 22 - 06Uhr vorschreibt. Mein Auto zeigt mir dies als Geschwindigkeitsvorgabe an, mit dem Zusatztext "TIME" ... es weiß aber selbst nicht, wann dies gilt. Was macht also das automatische System? Fahre ich am Tag dann auch mit 30? 
Außerdem hat mir mein Auto mitten auf der A7 bei Kassel gesagt, ich sei jetzt ein Geisterfahrer. Hat mir ne riesen Meldung eingeblendet und sogar aktiv für kurze Zeit gebremst. Was war die Ursache? Das Navi ist durcheinander gekommen, und meinte ich fahre auf der über uns befindlichen Brücke, die gerade gesperrt ist.

Ausnahmen für Einsatzfahrzeuge wird es ja hoffentlich geben, sonst brauchen z.B. Verbrecher nur ein Auto alter 2024 um vor der Polizei zu entkommen.

Es gibt zwar den Override mit dem Gaspedal, aber wenn das System falsch liegt, und mich 5Km anpiepst ... das wird Freude auslösen.

Wenn das System gut funktionieren würde, wäre es schon eine Erleichterung für den Fahrer, da sich das Fahrzeug selbstständig an die Vorgaben anpasst und man eigentlich nie mehr zu schnell fahren kann (außer in der Übergangszeit, da ja nicht aktiv gebremst wird). Aber ich denke da müssen noch ein paar Entwickler etwas schuften, bis man es als gut akzeptieren wird.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## ducati (14 Juli 2022)

vielleicht braucht man auch einfach nur die Frontkamera für die Schildererkennung abkleben 

Bei meinem jetzigen Auto, hab ich schon überlegt, wie ich die Mobilfunkanbindung kappen kann. Ist halt aber alles immer mit irgendwie Aufwand verbunden. Vielleicht fahr ich auch einfach mein jetziges Auto bis zum Lebensende...

Also wenn dann alle Blitzer abgeschafft werden, wäre ich auch für diese Pflicht für Neuwagen  und würde mein altes Auto weiterfahren  😂


----------



## GLT (14 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Vielleicht fahr ich auch einfach mein jetziges Auto bis zum Lebensende...


Mit dem Gedanken bist du nicht allein - der überteuerte Elektronikschrott, den die Autohändler einem aktuell andrehen wollen, ist mir schon lange zuwider. Ich will ein Fahrzeug u. keine rollende Wisch-Tatsch-Surf-Playstation mit ständiger SW-Flickschusterei.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Juli 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Wisch-Tatsch-Surf-Playstation


Du hast den WLAN Hotspot vergessen. Gaaaanz wichtig


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 Juli 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wenn das System gut funktionieren würde, wäre es schon eine Erleichterung für den Fahrer, da sich das Fahrzeug selbstständig an die Vorgaben anpasst und man eigentlich nie mehr zu schnell fahren kann (außer in der Übergangszeit, da ja nicht aktiv gebremst wird). Aber ich denke da müssen noch ein paar Entwickler etwas schuften, bis man es als gut akzeptieren wird.



Das kannst du gerne haben wenn du das möchtest, aber auf deine eigenen Kosten. Wenn ich an der Regierung wäre, dann würde mit so einer Bestellung bei dir zugleich eine Einladung zur MPU einher gehen, weil wer nicht einmal die Schilder lesen, geistig erfassen und darauf reagieren kann, eventuell nicht in der Lage ist ein Kfz zu führen.

Mir scheint es gibt immer mehr, die Freiwilligkeit von Zwang nicht mehr unterscheiden können. Der Kontrollwahn von EU und Regierung nimmt überhand.


----------



## Matze001 (15 Juli 2022)

Thomas ich werte das mal nicht als persönlichen Angriff, auch wenn man es so lesen kann.
Ich bin in der Lage ein Fahrzeug zu führen, und möchte dies auch weiterhin selbstständig tun.

Was ich damit sagen wollte ist eher, dass es ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung autonomes Fahren ist, und dies für mich ein essentieller Punkt ist der funktionieren muss, damit das autonome Fahren angenommen werden kann. Ich sehe diese Systeme noch lange einfach nur als Unterstützung, nicht als Ersatz für einen Fahrer. Und wenn das Auto in einer Baustelle die wechselnden 60er und 80er Zonen allein macht, in der richtigen Spur bleibt und die Fahrzeuge und Hindernisse um mich herum nicht erwischt, wäre dies schon eine attraktive Unterstützung. 

Das das ganze jetzt gefordert bzw. erzwungen wird von der EU hat nichts mit meiner Aussage zu tun. 
Dieses Verhalten bzw. diese Überregulierung sehe ich ebenso skeptisch wie Du / Ihr.

Es gibt Bereiche da finde ich es gut (wie z.B. einheitliche Ladekabel für Kleingeräte - wenn auch viel zu spät),
andere Bereiche wie jetzt das Autofahren oder die Überwachung von Messangern sehe ich auch nicht gern.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Mrtain (15 Juli 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an der Regierung wäre...


Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber ich bin irgendwie froh, dass du es nicht bist..


----------



## Dr Mik (15 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Da wird grad echt vieles an so bedenklichen Gesetzen unbemerkt von der breiten Masse der Bevölkerung durchgebracht.
> Find ich schon bedenklich, es findet auch nicht wirklich eine öffentliche Diskussion darüber statt.


Und das, was schon von der Bevölkerung bestimmt wurde, z.B. die Abschaffung der Zeitumstellung, wird einfach mal überhaupt nicht umgesetzt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Juli 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber ich bin irgendwie froh, dass du es nicht bist..


Ich gebe mein Amt auch freiwillig ab, und sind dann regierungslos. Denn wenn ein Wagen steuerlos auf den Abgrund zurast, besteht zumindest noch die Möglichkeit, dass durch einen Stein auf dem Weg der Wagen wieder auf den richtigen Weg kommt. Aber mit jemandem am Steuer der gezielt auf den Abgrund steuert wird das nichts.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juli 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber ich bin irgendwie froh, dass du es nicht bist..


"Thomas for President", mit eindeutiger Lobby für SPS-Programmierer.
Meine Stimme hast du.


----------



## Mrtain (16 Juli 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich gebe mein Amt auch freiwillig ab, und sind dann regierungslos. Denn wenn ein Wagen steuerlos auf den Abgrund zurast, besteht zumindest noch die Möglichkeit, dass durch einen Stein auf dem Weg der Wagen wieder auf den richtigen Weg kommt. Aber mit jemandem am Steuer der gezielt auf den Abgrund steuert wird das nichts.



Na dann.


----------



## ducati (18 Juli 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> der überteuerte Elektronikschrott, den die Autohändler einem aktuell andrehen wollen, ist mir schon lange zuwider. Ich will ein Fahrzeug u. keine rollende Wisch-Tatsch-Surf-Playstation mit ständiger SW-Flickschusterei.


Ich komme halt noch aus einer Zeit, wo Elektronik besser/langlebiger war als Mechanik, weil keine/weniger bewegte Teile.
Heut ist das nicht mehr so. Da gehts nur noch um billig billig billig und um Verarsche der Menschen...


----------



## dekuika (18 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich komme halt noch aus einer Zeit, wo Elektronik besser/langlebiger war als Mechanik, weil keine/weniger bewegte Teile.
> Heut ist das nicht mehr so. Da gehts nur noch um billig billig billig und um Verarsche der Menschen...


IC, DDR um 1960


----------



## jensemann (18 Juli 2022)

Ich hatte letztens wieder so einen Werkstattersatzwagen aus koreanischer Produktion. Dort war der Spurhalteassistent automatisch aktiv, wenn man das Fahrzeug startete. Man kann ihn ausschalten indem man sich umständlich durch Menüs klickt. 
Da es in unserer Gegend viele kleine Landstraßen gibt, die zwar seitliche aber keine Mittelmarkierung haben, fand ich die Funktion schon bdenklich. Das Auto versucht dann ständig, in der Mitte der Straße zu fahren und piepst mit vibrierendem Lenkrad und leichtem Gegensteuern, wenn man dem Gegenverkehr Platz gewähren möchte.

Ich habe in meinem Auto auch solche Assistenten. Die kann ich aber zu- und abschalten, wie ich es für richtig halte und muss mich dafür nicht umständlich durch kompliziert verschachtelte Menüs klicken.

Sollte dieser Kram für mich akut werden und bin mehr oder weniger gezwungen, so ein Fahrzeug zu kaufen, muss ich wohl meine Programmierkenntnisse erweitern und die Software meines Autos anpassen um diese Gängelei abzustellen. Da tun sich völlig neue Geschäftsfelder auf


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Das Auto versucht dann ständig, in der Mitte der Straße zu fahren und piepst mit vibrierendem Lenkrad und leichtem Gegensteuern, wenn man dem Gegenverkehr Platz gewähren möchte.


Ging mir im Tiguan Leihwagen auch schon so ( ich habe nicht gefunden, wo man das System abschaltet ). Permanentes Gegenlenken und ja zu 100% die Fahrbahnmitte zu halten. Nach 800km hatte ich einen Muskelkater im linken Arm. Außerdem ist das Fahrzeug in diversen Baustellen mit gelben Ersatzmarkierungen auch mal den weißen Linien gefolgt => 💀

Von der Schildererkennung gar nicht zu reden. Zu 98% funktioniert sie zwar, in den restlichen 2% wird dann 50 oder mehr in der 30ér angezeigt oder auch mal 80 auf der freien Autobahn usw. usw. Temporäre Autobahnbaustellen wurden nicht immer erkannt ( Auto zeigt 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in einer 80ér Zone an ) usw. usw. usw.

Auf einem LKW Voutubekanal habe ich einmal gesehen, wie ein LKW auf der Autobahn eine Vollbremsung hingelegt hat, weil es ein Schild als 30ér Schild fehlinterpretiert hat => 💀


----------



## Heinileini (18 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Da es in unserer Gegend viele kleine Landstraßen gibt, die zwar seitliche aber keine Mittelmarkierung haben, fand ich die Funktion schon bdenklich. Das Auto versucht dann ständig, in der Mitte der Straße zu fahren und piepst mit vibrierendem Lenkrad und leichtem Gegensteuern, wenn man dem Gegenverkehr Platz gewähren möchte.


Jetzt verstehe ich endlich, warum bei neu aufgetragenen FahrbahnDecken mit so aufwändiger Beschilderung auf die noch fehlenden FahrbahnMarkierungen hingewiesen wird ...


----------



## MSB (18 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens wieder so einen Werkstattersatzwagen aus koreanischer Produktion. Dort war der Spurhalteassistent automatisch aktiv, wenn man das Fahrzeug startete. Man kann ihn ausschalten indem man sich umständlich durch Menüs klickt.


Bedanke dich, wie nicht selten üblich, bei unseren EU-Trotteln ...

P.S. Das halten in der Mitte ist schon ein Zusatzfeature, Vorschrift ist das Gegenlenken beim konkreten verlassen der Spur. 
Laut EU ist das ab 2020? - Jahr bin ich mir nicht sicher - bei Neuwagen (bzw. neu homologierten) eine vorgeschriebene Ausstattung, und eben auch mit jenem Verhalten "immer (wieder) an bei Zündung an".


----------



## Mrtain (18 Juli 2022)

Also bei meinem Opel hab ich dafür einen Knopf zum einfachen ein-/ausschalten.


----------



## Heinileini (18 Juli 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Opel hab ich dafür einen Knopf zum einfachen ein-/ausschalten.


Dass Du so etwas weisst! Darf ich daraus schliessen, das Du diesen Knopf auch häufig benutzt?


----------



## Mrtain (18 Juli 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dass Du so etwas weisst! Darf ich daraus schliessen, das Du diesen Knopf auch häufig benutzt?


Natürlich


----------



## jensemann (19 Juli 2022)

Also bei meinem Auto EZ 20018 habe ich den Knopf dafür direkt am Lenkrad. Allerdings ist der LKAS (Lane keeping assistant) immer in dem Einschaltzustand, in dem ich ihn zuletzt gelassen habe - meistens aus.


----------



## JoGi65 (19 Juli 2022)

Eines der ersten Ansagen des Verkäufers bei der Einschulung zu meinem Skoda Enyaq 2021 war: den Spurhalteassistent schalte ich immer gleich aus, aber leider muß man das jedes mal neu machen.

Je länger ich das Ding habe, umso mehr wundert mich, dass ein Auto mit so einer SW überhaupt eine Zulassung bekommt. Wenn man auf Nebenstraßen mit schlechter Markierung Kurven schnell und präzise fahren möchte, klopft das Ding schon sehr bedenklich hinein.
Ist so ähnlich wie bei älteren Autos mit einer Handbreit Lenkrad Spiel, wobei das ja nur bei Lastwechseln relevant war. Dank Spurhalteassistent jetzt aber auch ohne Lastwechsel.

Aber wichtiger ist, dass ich mich in nächster Zeit einmal hinsetze und in der Bedienungsanleitung nachlese, ob es nicht doch irgendwo eine sichtbare Anzeige davon gibt, ob das Licht jetzt ein ist oder nicht. Momentan bleib ich fürs durchschalten lieber stehen (kurz wirds ja angezeigt), da sonst die Augen zu lange irgendwo sind.

Und wie ich am Wochenende bei meinem Oldtimer die Bilux um €5,64 gewechselt habe, hab ich gedacht was man wohl beim Skoda zahlt wenn die Lichtorgel vorne hin ist. Die funktioniert offensichtlich ja nicht so schlecht, da ich kaum angeblinkt werde, aber die Disco war ein Schei.. dagegen.
Und wenn er vor einer Ortstafel gerade automatisch aufblendet, glaubst du wirst geblitzt. usw. usw. Ich könnte schon ein paar Seiten schreiben was so alles verkehrt ist, nur wills keiner wissen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Juli 2022)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> hab ich gedacht was man wohl beim Skoda zahlt wenn die Lichtorgel vorne hin ist.


Mein Nachbar hatte erst an seinem A4 einen defekten LED Scheinwerfer. Austauschkosten bei Audi knapp über 2.000 €

Hier mal im freien Handel:


----------



## JoGi65 (19 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Austauschkosten bei Audi knapp über 2.000 €



 - das steht einfach in keiner Beziehung zum Kaufpreis mehr.. meine Meinung. Oder naja, vielleicht doch wenn man die Neuwagenpreise nicht nur bei Audi anschaut.


----------



## Markus (19 Juli 2022)

Das unsere Gesellschaft schon lange an der Realität vorbeilebt dürften die letzten auch jetzt so langsam merken.
Dieses Bild wirkt sich natürlich auch auf den Markt und diejenigen aus, die sich heutzutage Ingenieure oder Produktdesigner nennen.

Nachhaltig ist an dem ganzen Rotz der im besten Deutschland aller Zeiten hervorgebracht wird rein Garnichts.
Repariert wird nicht mehr - wer soll das auch noch können, dazu muss man mehr können als Tabletwischen - es wird nur noch getauscht.

Ich bin mir sicher das die Konstrukteure meines 42 Jahre alten Diesel LKW mit seiner mechanischen Einspritzpumpe diese ganzen woken, grün Wähler Lutscher in Grund und Boden stampfen würden. OK würden sie nicht... bereits die erste Besprechung würden sie nach 13 Minuten verlassen und sich von eine Brücke stürzen weil sie nicht mehr auf diesem Planeten wohnen wollen!
Der LKW hat schon viele überlebt und wird auch noch ein paar Cybertrucks überleben...

Ich Blicke gerade etwas unsicher in die Zukunft.
Ein stärkeres Europa wäre wünschenswert. Die Russen und die Chinesen kennen unsere Schwächen genau.
Unsere Dekadenz, unsere Arroganz und dass es uns einfach viel zu gut ging und man sogar für die Ideen der größten Deppen einen Bühne aufgestellt hat und Ressourcen für sie verbrannt hat.

Es wäre aus meiner Sicht erstrebenswert mehr heimische Produkte zu kaufen und weniger zu importieren um den Chinesen noch mehr in den Rachen zu werfen.
Aber es fällt mir schwer. Sie sind in so vielen Dingen einfach so viel besser als unser Entwicklungsland hier.

Bei Autos ist es mir noch Egal.
Ich bin in der privilegierten Situation alle 2-4 Jahre ein neues Auto als Firmenwagen zu bekommen.
In dem Fall ist der Dreck er heute auf den Markt gespült wird OK für mich.
Die ersten 3 Jahre wird das Ding schon laufen und es gibt ja noch Gewährleistung.
Aber als Gebrauchtwagen würde ich mir garantiert nie ein Auto kaufen das mehr Technik im Sitz unter meinem Arsch hat als die Rakete mit der die zum Mond sind. Der LED Scheinwerfer oben war ja nur ein Beispiel.

Meine Wohnung saugt ein Staubsaugerroboter aus China.
Keine Ahnung wer alles meinen Grundriss auf dem Server hat und was das nächste Model mit der Kamera sonst noch so machen wird, aber:
Was gibt es für eine Alternative?
Was bekomme ich in Deutschland außer einem Besen oder vielleicht noch einem Handstaubsauger (aber blos nicht mit zu viel Leistung!!)?
Gut beim Besen hat jede einzelne Borste mindestens 34 Zertifikate und Richtlinien erfüllt und der/die/das wo ihn gemacht hat kann jeden Tag zwischen drei Toiletten wählen, aber der chinesische Spionageroboter reinigt deutlich besser und einfacher.
Im Billigsegment ist der auch nicht mehr, den Übergang von "Made in China = Schrott" bis heute haben die meisten verpennt:



			https://www.amazon.de/Wischroboter-Absaugstation-Hindernisvermeidung-Ultraschall-Wischsystem-Sprachsteuerung/dp/B09VTN2BH4/
		



Wir haben kürzlich einen Radlader aus China gekauft.
Feines Gerät... Saugdiesel mit Euro FICKDICH, einfache Technik.
Nix AGR, nix AdBlue, nix kompliziert.
Leicht zu warten bzw. zu improvisieren. Tut was er soll.
Händlerstruktur und Ersatzteilversorgung ein Deutschland inzwischen Flächendeckend vorhanden.
Kostet nur 1/3 von einem "namhaften" Gerät von hier.


Ist aber in unsere Branche nix anderes.
Ich frage mich seit Jahren was ich hier eigentlich mache.
Muss wirklich jeder FU an einen Bus?
Drehen wir im Bereich Safety noch weiter durch oder kommen wir da irgendwann wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen?


Ich bin gespannt auf die nächsten 10 Jahre.
Vielleicht tut unserem Volk ein paar Jahre WIRKLICHE Krise ja auch mal wieder ganz gut.
Und ein paar kalte Winter könnten durchaus eine reinigende Wirkung für die Gesellschaft haben.


----------



## ducati (19 Juli 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Muss wirklich jeder FU an einen Bus?


Die Anlage (300 Feldgeräte), welche ich grad anfange in Betrieb zu nehmen läuft schon seit 6 Monaten "provisorisch" im Produktivbetrieb. FUs am Baustromkasten, Festdrehzahl, alle Klappen Ventile AUF. Sicherheitsfunktionen gebrückt ( nein ich war das nicht), scheiß auf Ex und TÜV Abnahmen (nein ich war das auch nicht). Der Kunde ist voll zufrieden, keine Störungen, Anlage läuft super 🤷‍♂️
Nix ist explodiert und gestorben ist auch niemand. 
Sicherlich hätte 10% der Technik auch gereicht...


----------



## Ralle (20 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Auto EZ 20018 habe ich den Knopf dafür direkt am Lenkrad. Allerdings ist der LKAS (Lane keeping assistant) immer in dem Einschaltzustand, in dem ich ihn zuletzt gelassen habe - meistens aus.


Du hast ein echtes Zukunftsauto. 🤣 Erzähl uns mehr davon


----------



## jensemann (20 Juli 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Du hast ein echtes Zukunftsauto. 🤣 Erzähl uns mehr davon


Hmm, eigentlich bin ich mit meinem Auto recht zufrieden, abgesehen von der immer kleiner werdenden Händlerdichte. 
Mehr davon? Bitte: Es ist ein Honda Civic der 10. Generation mit 1.6L Diesel, 120PS und 300Nm, Euro6d Temp ohne AdBlue. 
Letztes Jahr hab ich ein leichtes Chiptuning machen lassen damit das maximale Drehmoment etwas früher anliegt. Kleiner Nebeneffekt davon ist, dass jetzt etwa 150PS und 360Nm zur Verfügung stehen. Ich bin immer wieder begeistert vom Fahrkomfort auf der Langstrecke. Die mageren 46L Diesel im Tank reichen immerhin für Strecken zwischen 650 und 900km, je nach Schwere der rechten unteren Extremität.
Die elektronischen Helfer wie Spurhalteassistent, Spurverlassenwarner, adaptiver Tempomat, Notbremsassistent, Speed Limiter, Fernlichtassistent usw. sind alle schon in der Grundausstattung enthalten und sind bis auf den Notbremsassi alle per Hardwaretaste abschaltbar. 
Leider lässt sich der Speed Limiter (mit sehr gut funktionierender Verkehrzeichenerkennung) nicht mit dem Tempomaten koppeln, das wäre zu viel der Autonomie. Deutsche Hersteller machen das, da kann man auch einstellen, um wieviel km/h man die erlaubte Geschwindigkeit überschreiten möchte.
Für mich bisher das beste Auto in meinem Besitz in Sachen Preis/Leistung und Komfort. Das Fahrwerk ist genial, ohne irgendwelche Tuningmaßnahmen.
Leider ist der deutsche Markt für Honda nicht interessant genug, um mehr Modelle anzubieten. Die Hybridmodelle der neueren Generation werden in D auch nicht gefördert weils Vollhybride sind und einfach immer sparsam sind und nicht wie die Plugins nur, wenn sie elektrisch fahren.


----------



## Ralle (20 Juli 2022)

Ich hätte ja gedacht, in 18000 Jahren wären wir schon etwas weiter?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gedacht, in 18000 Jahren wären wir schon etwas weiter?


Ja, ungefähr so:


----------



## jensemann (20 Juli 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gedacht, in 18000 Jahren wären wir schon etwas weiter?


Jetzt hab ich das erst gerafft, ich hab ne 0 zuviel in der Jahreszahl.

Naja, ist wie bei uns in der Firma, da laufen auch ein paar Nullen zuviel rum


----------



## Heinileini (20 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich das erst gerafft, ich hab ne 0 zuviel in der Jahreszahl.


Wahrscheinlich liegt es an der Hitze, aber ich raffe es einfach nicht. Wo hattest Du denn diese 5-stellige JahresZahl versteckt?
Ein HerumJonglieren mit den diversen in Deinem Beitrag #152 genannten Zahlen hat leider auch nicht die Erleuchtung gebracht ...

Übrigens:
Was sagt denn die Versicherung zu Deinem ChipTuning? Sehen die das nicht mehr so kritisch oder haben die mittlerweile vor diesem Problem kapituliert?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wo hattest Du denn diese 5-stellige JahresZahl versteckt?





jensemann schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Auto* EZ 20018*.....


----------



## Heinileini (20 Juli 2022)

Ach sooo, jetzt kann ich wenigstens die Abkürzung EZ deuten. ErstZulassung also. Danke Michael!!!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juli 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Danke Michael!!!


Immer gerne ☀️😄


----------



## PennybridgePioneer (20 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Hmm, eigentlich bin ich mit meinem Auto recht zufrieden, abgesehen von der immer kleiner werdenden Händlerdichte.
> Mehr davon? Bitte: Es ist ein Honda Civic der 10. Generation mit 1.6L Diesel, 120PS und 300Nm, Euro6d Temp ohne AdBlue.
> Letztes Jahr hab ich ein leichtes Chiptuning machen lassen damit das maximale Drehmoment etwas früher anliegt. Kleiner Nebeneffekt davon ist, dass jetzt etwa 150PS und 360Nm zur Verfügung stehen. Ich bin immer wieder begeistert vom Fahrkomfort auf der Langstrecke. Die mageren 46L Diesel im Tank reichen immerhin für Strecken zwischen 650 und 900km, je nach Schwere der rechten unteren Extremität.
> Die elektronischen Helfer wie Spurhalteassistent, Spurverlassenwarner, adaptiver Tempomat, Notbremsassistent, Speed Limiter, Fernlichtassistent usw. sind alle schon in der Grundausstattung enthalten und sind bis auf den Notbremsassi alle per Hardwaretaste abschaltbar.
> ...


"Per Hardwaretaste abschaltbar" aber wahrscheinlich wie bei der StartStop-Automatik bei jedem mal Zündung Aus / Ein wieder standardmässig ein. 
Ich will das Zeug aus, dann soll es auch aus bleiben, das soll sich das Auto gefälligst merken.
Dasselbe Thema wird es in Zukunft geben mit dem ISA-System.


----------



## jensemann (20 Juli 2022)

PennybridgePioneer schrieb:


> "Per Hardwaretaste abschaltbar" aber wahrscheinlich wie bei der StartStop-Automatik bei jedem mal Zündung Aus / Ein wieder standardmässig ein.
> Ich will das Zeug aus, dann soll es auch aus bleiben, das soll sich das Auto gefälligst merken.
> Dasselbe Thema wird es in Zukunft geben mit dem ISA-System.


Nein, nur die StartStopp-Automatik ist nach Neustart wieder an. Alle anderen sind im zuletzt gewählten Zustand.


Heinileini schrieb:


> ...
> Übrigens:
> Was sagt denn die Versicherung zu Deinem ChipTuning? Sehen die das nicht mehr so kritisch oder haben die mittlerweile vor diesem Problem kapituliert?


Da heutzutage die Leistung nicht mehr in die Versicherungsberechnung direkt einfliesst sondern zu jedem Modell ein "Unfallwahrscheinlichkeitswert" existiert, sehe ich keinen Grund, der Versicherung meine Optimierung mitzuteilen. Ich konnte auch auf der Webseite meiner Onlineversicherung keine Schaltfläche mit "Tuning melden" finden.  ... nicht, dass ich danach gesucht hätte...


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Juli 2022)

> Da heutzutage die Leistung nicht mehr in die Versicherungsberechnung direkt einfliesst sondern zu jedem Modell ein "Unfallwahrscheinlichkeitswert" existiert, sehe ich keinen Grund, der Versicherung meine Optimierung mitzuteilen. Ich konnte auch auf der Webseite meiner Onlineversicherung keine Schaltfläche mit "Tuning melden" finden.  ... nicht, dass ich danach gesucht hätte...



Da ist erst einmal eine TÜV-Eintragung erforderlich. Falls du die nicht machst kannst du eigentlich gleich ohne Versicherung fahren, die zahlt im Zweifelsfall nicht weil die Betriebserlaubnis mit der Veränderung erloschen ist.


----------



## ducati (20 Juli 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Da ist erst einmal eine TÜV-Eintragung erforderlich. Falls du die nicht machst kannst du eigentlich gleich ohne Versicherung fahren, die zahlt im Zweifelsfall nicht weil die Betriebserlaubnis mit der Veränderung erloschen ist.


Naja, oder es merkt halt keiner 😉
Das Fatale an diesen ganzen irrsinnigen Regeln und Vorschriften ist halt auch, dass sich am Ende garniemand mehr an garnichts hält...


----------



## s_kraut (20 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar hatte erst an seinem A4 einen defekten LED Scheinwerfer. Austauschkosten bei Audi knapp über 2.000 €
> 
> Hier mal im freien Handel:
> Anhang anzeigen 62393


Ich mag den Thread und die Beiträge.

Das Ding kost bei Koberger online 1898,60€ und bei Audi knapp über 2000,00€.

Aber was genau soll ich jetzt denken? Is halt so, kauf ich hier oder da. Original mit Garantie oder Plagiat.

Geh ich ins Detail rein, vermutlich ist nur ein LED kaputt, kost ein paar Cent.

So ist die Welt. Kauf dir n Scheiss und kauf die n Arsch voll Ärger oder lass es


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Aber was genau soll ich jetzt denken?


Keine Ahnung, es ging ja nur um die Frage "was kostet sowas eigentlich wenn es defekt ist":


JoGi65 schrieb:


> hab ich gedacht was man wohl beim Skoda zahlt wenn die Lichtorgel vorne hin ist.





s_kraut schrieb:


> Geh ich ins Detail rein, vermutlich ist nur ein LED kaputt, kost ein paar Cent.


Das mag wohl so sein, nur ist der komplette Scheinwerfer innen vergossen. Also wirklich komplett. Mit irgendwas aus dem Scheinwerferinneren ausbauen und eine LED für 17 Cent austauschen ist da nichts.

Wie @Markus schon schrieb, sein LKW ist >40 Jahre alt und läuft. Mit 10/13 und 17/19ér Schlüssel, Hammer, Klebeband und Schraubendreher kommt man da vermutlich schon mal recht weit bei kleineren und mittleren Reparaturen.

Diese neuen Autos werden das Oldtimeralter doch kaum noch erreichen. Wenn so ein "hochwertiges" Fahrzeug in 17 Jahren mal nur noch 5.000 € Wert ist, dann ist z.B. der Ausfall des LCD Tacho mit SuppaDuppa 3D Effekt und GoogleMaps Einblendung ( welche nach >15 Jahren sowieso aus Kompabilitätsgründen nicht mehr angezeigt werden kann ) doch eh schon so gut wie ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Oder der Ausfall von einem der 54 Steuergeräte, eines Scheinwerfers.....


----------



## jensemann (21 Juli 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Da ist erst einmal eine TÜV-Eintragung erforderlich. Falls du die nicht machst kannst du eigentlich gleich ohne Versicherung fahren, die zahlt im Zweifelsfall nicht weil die Betriebserlaubnis mit der Veränderung erloschen ist.


Die Betriebserlaubnis erlischt nicht bei Chiptuning da keine Änderungen der Bauart vorliegt. Ja, eine Eintragung im Fahrzeugschein wäre erforderlich, dazu müsste man aber erstmal ne Prüfstelle mit Leistungsprüfstand finden. Da die Leistungssteigerung aber eher moderat ist und ohne mechanische Änderungen erfolgte, würde mich jeder Prüfer ohne Stock im Ar... eher ungläubig angucken und fragen, was ich da will. Die Serienstreuung bei Hondamotoren nach oben liegt ohnehin schon eher im 2stelligen %-Bereich.
So zumindest die Aussage eines Prüfers. Den hatte ich unverbindlich zum Chiptuning befragt als ich mit dem Mopped da war.

Ob die Versicherung zahlt oder nicht, ist im Zweifelsfall auch davon abhängig, ob die Veränderung ursächlich für den Versicherungsfall war.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Die Betriebserlaubnis erlischt nicht bei Chiptuning da keine Änderungen der Bauart vorliegt.





> Die Betriebserlaubnis kann in Folge einer Chip-Tuningmaßnahme nach § 19 Absatz 2, Satz 2 Nr. 3 StVZO erlöschen, wenn durch die Änderung das Abgas- oder Geräuschverhalten verschlechtert wird.





jensemann schrieb:


> Ja, eine Eintragung im Fahrzeugschein wäre erforderlich, dazu müsste man aber erstmal ne Prüfstelle mit Leistungsprüfstand finden.


Hat dein Chiptuning kein ABE ( also Teilegutachten )?


----------



## jensemann (21 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hat dein Chiptuning kein ABE ( also Teilegutachten )?


Teilegutachten gibt es für Teile, nicht für Bits 



> Die Betriebserlaubnis kann in Folge einer Chip-Tuningmaßnahme nach § 19 Absatz 2, Satz 2 Nr. 3 StVZO erlöschen, wenn durch die Änderung das Abgas- oder Geräuschverhalten verschlechtert wird.


Weder Geräusch- noch Abgasverhalten wurde verschlechtert. Im Gegenteil, durchs Chiptuning habe ich einen geringeren Verbrauch bei besseren Fahrleistungen und somit geringere Abgaswerte. 
Muss man eigentlich Softwareupdates, die OtA eingespielt werden auch eintragen lassen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Teilegutachten gibt es für Teile, nicht für Bits


Natürlich gibt es für Chiptuning auch Teilegutachten, auch wenn nur eine neue Firmware aufgespielt wird und kein Zusatzsteuergerät verbaut wird.

Beispiel Abt:


> Auch nach dem Einbau einer ABT Leistungssteigerung sind Sie mit TÜV-Gutachten und Garantie auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> 
> Sichere Betriebserlaubnis: Alle Leistungssteigerungen verfügen über ein Teilegutachten und alle damit erforderlichen Prüfungen nach neuester Zulassungsverordnung


----------



## jensemann (21 Juli 2022)

Ich lass es einfach drauf ankommen, die HU/AU war ohne Mängel. 
Ich fahre auch nicht mit einem Auto mit Extremtuning durch die Gegen á la





durch die Gegend sondern mit einem Serienfahrzeug mit leicht optimierter Motorkennlinie.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Teilegutachten gibt es für Teile, nicht für Bits


Es gibt übrigens auch Failsafe-Software-SPS. Die besteht auch rein aus Bits und Bytes. Für die gibt es auch einen ganzen Katalog voll Gutachten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Weder Geräusch- noch Abgasverhalten wurde verschlechtert. Im Gegenteil, durchs Chiptuning habe ich einen geringeren Verbrauch bei besseren Fahrleistungen und somit geringere Abgaswerte.
> Muss man eigentlich Softwareupdates, die OtA eingespielt werden auch eintragen lassen?


Ja, das lese ich in der Werbung auch immer. 

Sind nun die Motorenbauer der Automobiler zu doof? Oder rechnet der Hersteller eine Verschleißreserve ein, auf die Du verzichtest?

"Serienstreuung" höre ich manchmal, aber das Tuning ist ja nicht auf dem Prüftstand ans Fahrzeug angepasst, sondern was allgemeines, was für jeden baugleichen Motor das selbe ist, oder?


----------



## Aweeller (21 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, das lese ich in der Werbung auch immer.
> 
> Sind nun die Motorenbauer der Automobiler zu doof? Oder rechnet der Hersteller eine Verschleißreserve ein, auf die Du verzichtest?
> 
> "Serienstreuung" höre ich manchmal, aber das Tuning ist ja nicht auf dem Prüftstand ans Fahrzeug angepasst, sondern was allgemeines, was für jeden baugleichen Motor das selbe ist, oder?


Die Motorenbauer sind nicht zu doof.

Bei einem Dieselmotor ohne AdBlue ist es einfach so.
Je magerer (sparsamer) er eingestellt ist, desto mehr gesundheitsschädliches Stickoxid bläst er in die Luft.
Solange man selbst im Auto sitzt, stört es nicht, da es ja hinten raus kommt.

Das ist eigentlich das Dilemma bei den Dieselmotoren. Die könnten eigentlich viel sparsamer.
Ob sich die Chiptuner darum kümmern, mag ich bezweifeln


----------



## jensemann (21 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, das lese ich in der Werbung auch immer.
> 
> Sind nun die Motorenbauer der Automobiler zu doof? Oder rechnet der Hersteller eine Verschleißreserve ein, auf die Du verzichtest?
> 
> "Serienstreuung" höre ich manchmal, aber das Tuning ist ja nicht auf dem Prüftstand ans Fahrzeug angepasst, sondern was allgemeines, was für jeden baugleichen Motor das selbe ist, oder?


Die Automobilbauer spielen einen Softwarestand auf, der während der Entwicklung und Vorserienbau entstanden ist und alle Anforderungen erfüllt. Das machen wir ja nicht anders. Durch Toleranzen in der Produktion kann sich die Leistungsentwicklung der Serienmotoren verändern. Die Hersteller stellen sicher, dass mindestens die angegebene Leistung erreicht wird. Ich weis nicht, wie deutsche Hersteller das machen aber von den japanischen weis ich, dass die nie weniger Leistung als angegeben haben.  Dabei läuft nicht jeder Motor über den Leistungsprüfstand.

Bei meinem Tuner wurden die Motordaten auf dem Prüfstand ausgelesen und dabei bereits 132PS bei 4200U/min und 310Nm bei 2100U/min als Eingangswerte ermittelt. Nennleistung laut Hersteller 120PS und 300Nm.
Nach dem Anpassen der Kennlinien waren es dann 151PS bei 4300U/min und 350Nm bei 2000U/min. Auf letzteres kam es mir an - eine bessere Kraftenfaltung bei geringerer Drehzahl.
Leistungsreserven sind bei diesem Motor reichlich vorhanden. Der Vorgänger dieses Motors wurde auch mit BiTurbo und 160PS verbaut. Leistungen >200PS und 400Nm stellen für die Hardware kein Problem dar nur würde dann der Kraftstoffverbrauch überproportional steigen.
Hier wurde also die Software speziell auf den Motor angepasst und nicht wie beim Hersteller eine "Standardsoftware".

Was die Abgasbehandlung angeht, macht ein fetteres Gemisch und geringere Verbrennungstemperatur weniger Stickoxide im Abgas, dafür eine höhere Rußbildung. Durch das "Heranrücken" des Rußpartikelfilters and den Krümmer ist dieser wärmer und die notwendige Regeneration findet seltener statt. Somit kommt das System noch ohne Harnstoffeinspritzung aus, für die nächste Stufe der Abgasnormen reicht das aber auch nicht mehr. Also ist bei Euro6d-temp Schluß. Daher gabs den Diesel auch nur noch für etwa ein Jahr zu kaufen. Honda verkauft in Zukunft keine Diesel-PKW mehr in Europa.

Als ich das Auto bestellt habe, hatte ich noch eine Jahreskilometerleistung von >30tkm. Hätte ich gewusst, das 1 Jahr später durch Jobwechsel meine Fahrleistung unter 15tkm sinkt, hätte ich den Benziner genommen. An die Dieselpreisexplosion war 2018 noch nicht zu denken. Im Direktvergleich Diesel 120PS gegen Benziner mit 182PS in Versicherung und Steuern + Inspektionskosten war damals der Diesel ab 5000km/Jahr günstiger als der Benziner. Da war auch der Diesel noch 15ct/L günstiger als E10.


----------



## ducati (21 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Abgasverhalten wurde verschlechtert. Im Gegenteil, durchs Chiptuning habe ich einen geringeren Verbrauch bei besseren Fahrleistungen und somit geringere Abgaswerte.


Nee...
Bei geringerem Verbrauch hast Du weniger CO2 Ausstoß, aber u.U. mehr NOx usw. 
Es ist sogar so, dass Fahrzeuge viel weniger verbrauchen würden, wenn man sich nicht an die Grenzwerte für NOx halten müsste...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> ...
> Bei meinem Tuner wurden die Motordaten auf dem Prüfstand ausgelesen und dabei bereits 132PS bei 4200U/min und 310Nm bei 2100U/min als Eingangswerte ermittelt. Nennleistung laut Hersteller 120PS und 300Nm.
> Nach dem Anpassen der Kennlinien waren es dann 151PS bei 4300U/min und 350Nm bei 2000U/min. Auf letzteres kam es mir an - eine bessere Kraftenfaltung bei geringerer Drehzahl.
> ...


Individuell angepasst, das kann funktionieren – im Gegensatz zu den Internetverkäufern, die jedem das gleich schicken.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> ...
> Weder Geräusch- noch Abgasverhalten wurde verschlechtert. Im Gegenteil, durchs Chiptuning habe ich einen geringeren Verbrauch bei besseren Fahrleistungen und somit geringere Abgaswerte.
> ...


Ich schätze, die einfache Mathematik – weniger verbrennen = weniger Abgase – funktioniert nicht.

Bei meinem Feinstaub-Diesel braucht der Partikelfiler eine gerwisse Temperatur, dass er arbeitet. Für die Regenaration (also Ablagerungen verbrennen) muss Extra-Diesel eingespritzt werden.

Von 10 oder 20 Parametern nur zwei verdrehen, bringt das Gesamtsystem wahrscheinlich aus dem (vorgeschriebenen) Gleichgewicht.


----------



## jensemann (21 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich schätze, die einfache Mathematik – weniger verbrennen = weniger Abgase – funktioniert nicht.
> 
> Bei meinem Feinstaub-Diesel braucht der Partikelfiler eine gerwisse Temperatur, dass er arbeitet. Für die Regenaration (also Ablagerungen verbrennen) muss Extra-Diesel eingespritzt werden.
> 
> Von 10 oder 20 Parametern nur zwei verdrehen, bringt das Gesamtsystem wahrscheinlich aus dem (vorgeschriebenen) Gleichgewicht.


Die gewisse Temperatur, die der Feinstaubfilter braucht, liegt beim Civic eher an weil der Filter im Abgassystem an den Motor herangerückt wurde. Das ist bereits bei der Konstruktion geschenen und nicht erst im Nachhinein.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oder der Ausfall von einem der 54 Steuergeräte, eines Scheinwerfers.....


Hab grad bei meinem Auto so einen Fall. Das ABS Steuergerät bzw. der Hydroblock besitzt einen Gleichstrommotor mit Kohlebürsten. Wie jeder weiß unterliegen Kohlebürsten einem Verschleiß. Das Bauteil ist aber nicht dafür gebaut um diese zu wechseln. BMW will wegen Kohlebürsten (in den meisten Fällen klemmen diese nur, bißchen Hammerklopfen behebt den Fehler ein paar Mal) ein neues Gerät für 2500€ einbauen. Normalerweise kosten 2 Kohlebürsten keine 10 Euro. Klar, Sicherheitsbauteil usw. aber der Motor wird überwacht, und in einem neuen Gerät für 2500€ ist auch nichts anders, als dass dort neue Kohlebürsten vorhanden sind. Gebaut zum Wegwerfen.


----------



## s_kraut (21 Juli 2022)

Überholte Technik.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Überholte Technik.


Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn in aktuellen Steuergeräten oder anderen Elektromotoren immer noch Motoren mit Bürsten verbaut werden. Da kann von außen ja keiner reinschauen.


----------



## s_kraut (21 Juli 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn in aktuellen Steuergeräten oder anderen Elektromotoren immer noch Motoren mit Bürsten verbaut werden. Da kann von außen ja keiner reinschauen.


Ja ich hab heute auch so ein Gerät verliehen, DC-Bürste, einfach, dumm, genial.

Aber das sind halt solche Geräte die ab und dann mal Rocken sollen. Und dann liegen sie wieder eine Zeit in der Kiste.
Wir hatten in der Instandhaltung einige Geräte wo die Kohle schon komplett weg war und auf dem Kupfer der Anschlussverbindung schliff.
Trotz halbjährigem Wartungsintervall.

Für mich sind das Notlösungen aber keine echten Lösungen.


----------



## jensemann (22 Juli 2022)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass mir mein Vater vor über 40 Jahren gezeigt hat, wie man bei eine Bohrmaschine die Kohlen wechselt. Ich hab das dann auch bei verschiedenen Kleinmotoren gemacht. Das war allerdings in einem anderen Staat, der immer unter gewissen Mängeln litt, nur nicht unter fehlendem Improvisationsvermögen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Ich kann mich erinnern, dass mir mein Vater vor über 40 Jahren gezeigt hat, wie man bei eine Bohrmaschine die Kohlen wechselt.


Der Motor war dann aber vermutlich nicht komplett vergossen, oder?


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Gebaut zum Wegwerfen.


So ging es mir mit meinem letzten BMW auch. Ich hatte mal einen Mercedes 190 bei dem das Thermostat defekt war. Neuteil hat bei MB um die 50 Mark gekostet und mit einem Schlitzschraubenzieher konnte man es in < 5 Minuten wechseln ( Haube auf, 3 Schrauben raus, Thermostat + Dichtung tauschen, 3 Schrauben rein, fertig ). Bei meinem BMW war das "Hauptthermostat" dann auch defekt, Tausch hätte um die 600 € gekostet. Thermostat ist in der Wasserpumpe integriert und kann nicht einzeln getauscht werden. Der BMW Mann hat mir dann auch gleich gesagt dass die Wasserpumpe auch nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut ist ( alles Kunststoffteile / spröde..... ).


----------



## jensemann (22 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Der Motor war dann aber vermutlich nicht komplett vergossen, oder?
> 
> So ging es mir mit meinem letzten BMW auch. Ich hatte mal einen Mercedes 190 bei dem das Thermostat defekt war. Neuteil hat bei MB um die 50 Mark gekostet und mit einem Schlitzschraubenzieher konnte man es in < 5 Minuten wechseln ( Haube auf, 3 Schrauben raus, Thermostat + Dichtung tauschen, 3 Schrauben rein, fertig ). Bei meinem BMW war das "Hauptthermostat" dann auch defekt, Tausch hätte um die 600 € gekostet. Thermostat ist in der Wasserpumpe integriert und kann nicht einzeln getauscht werden. Der BMW Mann hat mir dann auch gleich gesagt dass die Wasserpumpe auch nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut ist ( alles Kunststoffteile / spröde..... ).


Bosch hat damals auch wartbare/reparaturfähige Teile gebaut. Aus dem Westen hereingeschmuggelte Maschinen wurden nicht so einfach entsorgt.

Bei BMW ist man da einfach konsequent, warum sollte man für teuer Geld nur das Thermostat wechseln und die Wasserpumpe ist noch gut? Da ist es doch praktischer, wenn beides gleichzeitig den Geist aufgibt
</ironie>


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Bei BMW ist man da einfach konsequent, warum sollte man für teuer Geld nur das Thermostat wechseln und die Wasserpumpe ist noch gut? Da ist es doch praktischer, wenn beides gleichzeitig den Geist aufgibt


Die Wasserpumpe ist bei VW ja auch ein ständiges Thema:

Zahnriemen fällig? Am Besten auch gleich die Wasserpumpe ...

Ladelüftkühler hat einen Riss und muss getauscht werden? Am Besten auch gleich die Wasserpumpe ...


----------



## leo (22 Juli 2022)

Da lob ich mir die chinesischen Ferhsehhersteller. Als mein "Thomson" dunkelblieb, hab ich auf die Hintergrundbeleuchtung getippt. Für 20€ aus China bestellt, eingebaut und lief. Zumindest theoretisch, weil ich beim Einbau das Panel geschrottet habe, war dann ein ziemliches Farbspiel.

Aber zu kompletten Auseinandernehmen habe ich eine halbe Stunde und zwei Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher gebraucht.


----------



## Plan_B (22 Juli 2022)

Da ist es doch praktischer, wenn beides gleichzeitig den Geist aufgibt


jensemann schrieb:


> </ironie>


Eigentlich mit einem Abstand geringfügig grösser als die Reparaturgewährleistung


----------



## ducati (22 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Thermostat ist in der Wasserpumpe integriert und kann nicht einzeln getauscht werden.


Das ist ein gängiger Trend in der Fahrzeugindustrie seit vielen Jahren. Immer weniger, dafür komplexere Teile. Spart Produktionskosten, da weniger Teile montiert werden müssen sowie Logistikkosten... Weiterhin ist im Einkauf für den Hersteller das kombinierte Teil viel billiger als zwei Einzelteile...
Bei irgendnem Motorrad gabs das doch auch mal. Glaub da war die Fußraste am Motorblock integriert oder so ähnlich...
Weiss nicht, ob das in anderen Branchen auch so üblich ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Das ist ein gängiger Trend in der Fahrzeugindustrie seit vielen Jahren. Immer weniger, *dafür komplexere Teile.*


Komplexer und ausfallsicherer. Mit ausfallsicherer meine ich, dass es vor dem möglichen Lebensende des Auto´s min. 1 oder 2x ausfällt.
Sieht man ja an den billigen Plastikflügeln der Wasserpumpen. So einen Flügel habe ich mal am Wasserkühlereingang eines Golf 4 gefunden.
Die Pumpe war zu dem Zeitpunkt schon 1x erneuert und das Teil war übrig von der Vorgängerpumpe.


----------



## Heinileini (22 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> So einen Flügel habe ich mal am Wasserkühlereingang eines Golf 4 gefunden.
> Die Pumpe war zu dem Zeitpunkt schon 1x erneuert und das Teil war übrig von der Vorgängerpumpe.


Das hört sich sehr spannend an, Michael.
Meinst Du damit, dass im KühlSystem noch "vagabundierende" Überreste des "alten" FlügelRades unterwegs waren, nachdem die KreiselPumpe ausgewechselt wurde?
Oder hat sich da jemand die Mühe gemacht, das alte Teil in der neuen Pumpe einzubauen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Juli 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Meinst Du damit, dass im KühlSystem noch "vagabundierende" Überreste des "alten" FlügelRades unterwegs waren, nachdem die KreiselPumpe ausgewechselt wurde?


Genau.


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Juli 2022)

> Der BMW Mann hat mir dann auch gleich gesagt dass die Wasserpumpe auch nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut ist ( alles Kunststoffteile / spröde..... ).



Eine Wasserpumpe im Auto ist generell ein Verschleißteil und kaputt geht üblicherweise das Lager, welches gleichzeitig abdichten muss. Wasserverluste sind dann das erste Anzeichen für den Defekt. Zahnriemenwechsel ohne die Wasserpumpe zu wechseln ist wie wenn man am Kreissägeblatt den einzelnen stumpfen Zahn sucht.

Allerdings schaffen es die Konstrukteure immer wieder, durch irrsinnige Konstruktionen den vorzeitigen Ausfall zu provozieren.  Bei VW z.B. haben sie bei manchen Modellen auf die nur einseitig gelagerte Welle die Magnetkupplung für den Turbolader drauf gepackt, die jedesmal bei Überschreitung/Unterschreitung einer bestimmten Drehzahl den Turbo zu-/abschaltet. Zusätzlich zur Hebelwirkung der beiden Riemenscheiben kommt hier noch die Dynamik ins Spiel.

Was auch noch frappierend ist, das sind die teils hohen Unterschiede bei den Ersatzteilpreisen zwischen Autohersteller und freien Markenherstellern (die ja auch die Markenhersteller beliefern). Dass hier noch freie Marktwitschaft besteht, begrenzt die Preise aber immerhin noch ein wenig.

Keine freie Marktwirtschaft gibt es bei Teilen, welche praktisch nur von den Autoherstellen zu bekommen sind weil sie sich auf einen Designschutz berufen (z.B. Karrosserieteile, Scheinwerfer...). Und dies merkt man an den Preisen um so mehr. Da hat zwar die EU mittlerweile reagiert und dies für Teile von künftigen Neuwagen geändert, (vermutlich Dank Lobbyarbeit der Autohersteller) ändert sich für den Bestand aber gar nichts.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Juli 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ladelüftkühler hat einen Riss und muss getauscht werden? Am Besten auch gleich die Wasserpumpe ...


Nicht Ladeluftkühler, sondern der Abgaskühler


----------



## dekuika (23 Juli 2022)

Dazu eine Anekdote. Etwa um 1988 (genau weiss ich das nicht mehr) haben die Produktentwickler vom VEB Narva  eine so genannte Kryptonlampe (Wolframglühfadenlampe) auf der Leipziger Messe vorgestellt, die die 6 fache Lebensdauer einer herkömmlichen Glühlampe aufwies. Diese Lampe liess sich auf dem Weltmarkt(Westen) nicht verkaufen. Die Begründung war: Ihr seit doch bescheuert, Ihr macht Euch doch selbst den Markt kaputt. Heute ist es leider so: fast alle Firmen, die unverwüstliche Maschinen produziert haben, sind inzwischen vom Markt verschwunden. Es lebe die Wegwerfgesellschaft.


----------



## ducati (23 Juli 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Dazu eine Anekdote. Etwa um 1988 (genau weiss ich das nicht mehr) haben die Produktentwickler vom VEB Narva  eine so genannte Kryptonlampe (Wolframglühfadenlampe) auf der Leipziger Messe vorgestellt, die die 6 fache Lebensdauer einer herkömmlichen Glühlampe aufwies. Diese Lampe liess sich auf dem Weltmarkt(Westen) nicht verkaufen. Die Begründung war: Ihr seit doch bescheuert, Ihr macht Euch doch selbst den Markt kaputt. Heute ist es leider so: fast alle Firmen, die unverwüstliche Maschinen produziert haben, sind inzwischen vom Markt verschwunden. Es lebe die Wegwerfgesellschaft.


So ne ähnliche Geschichte gibts auch noch mit Biergläsern...

Als ersten Schritt sollte die Politik mal diese GEPLANTE Obsoleszenz verbieten! Anstatt so irrwitzige Dinge wie Internetzensur oder Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzer zu fordern!









						Superfest – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Juli 2022)

Das ist ja eh so eine Sache, dass im Grunde alles was an Erfahrungen in der DDR gemacht wurden, völlig verworfen wurden. Da gab es schließlich 41 Jahre Erfahrungen mit einem grundsätzlich anderen System wo vieles eben anders gemacht wurde. Vorher war natürlich alles aus der DDR schlecht, weil es war ja der Feind. Aber anschließend hätte man sich ja mal neutral ansehen können, was hat denn in der DDR vielleicht doch gut funktioniert und war sinnvoll, hat man einfach die gesamte Erfahrung die dort gewonnen wurde verworfen. Bzw. höchstens noch die negativen Sachen wie Überwachung un Kontrolle der Meinungen übernommen.


----------



## PN/DP (23 Juli 2022)

Einzig die grünen Rechtsabbiegepfeile (allerdings mit westdeutsch verschärften Regeln) hat man per Ausnahme-Verordnung übernommen (weil sie 1990 nicht schnell genug abgebaut werden konnten).
Selbst das ostdeutsche Ampelmännchen wurde nach und nach ausgetauscht, musste nach Protesten dann aber doch wieder zugelassen werden.

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Juli 2022)

Die Rechtsabbiegepfeile sind aber so selten, dass die Personen die sie das erste Mal sehen nicht wissen, wie sich da zu verhalten ist (mich eingeschlossen). Ich muss beispielsweise 90 km fahren um das erste mal auf eines zu treffen.


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juli 2022)

Es gibt auch Länder, wo man den grünen Abbiegepfeil gar nicht braucht und generell bei Rot abbiegen darf (und auch tut), wie z.B. USA und Thailand. Bei geradeaus-Rot vorsichtig abbiegen ist ungefährlicher als bei geradeaus-Grün, wo Radfahrer und Fussgänger die Abbiegespur kreuzen.


----------



## s_kraut (24 Juli 2022)

Meine Geburtsstadt hat aufgrund der rekordträchtigen Unfallstatistik (krasser als Berlin) vor ein paar Jahren alle grüne Pfeile wegmachen lassen.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf die nächste statistische Auswertung.


----------



## Heinileini (24 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Meine Geburtsstadt hat aufgrund der rekordträchtigen Unfallstatistik (krasser als Berlin) vor ein paar Jahren alle grüne Pfeile wegmachen lassen.
> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf die nächste statistische Auswertung.


Gespannt? Warum? Ist doch schon klar: die Anzahl der Unfälle durch Missachtung der grünen Pfeile wird drastisch reduziert sein, wohingegen die Anzahl der Unfälle mit Beteiligung von eBikes, eRollern, eSkateBoards, eRollerSkates, eInlineSkates, eAutos, etc. so sehr explodiert sein wird, dass jeglicher weitere Ausbau der LadeStationsInfraStruktur verboten wird und sämtliche Strassen in FussgängerZonen umgewandelt werden.


----------



## ducati (24 Juli 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Länder, wo man den grünen Abbiegepfeil gar nicht braucht und generell bei Rot abbiegen darf (und auch tut), wie z.B. USA und Thailand. Bei geradeaus-Rot vorsichtig abbiegen ist ungefährlicher als bei geradeaus-Grün, wo Radfahrer und Fussgänger die Abbiegespur kreuzen.


Am liebsten gefallen mir ja so Länder in Skandinavien, wos gleich garkeine Ampeln gibt...
Wahrscheinlich gibts einfach in den meisten Ländern nur viel zu viele Menschen... deshalb kann ich überhauptnicht verstehn, was an Geburtenrückgang bzw. Bevölkerungsrückgang so schlimm sein soll.


----------



## dekuika (24 Juli 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Ich kann mich erinnern, dass mir mein Vater vor über 40 Jahren gezeigt hat, wie man bei eine Bohrmaschine die Kohlen wechselt. Ich hab das dann auch bei verschiedenen Kleinmotoren gemacht. Das war allerdings in einem anderen Staat, der immer unter gewissen Mängeln litt, nur nicht unter fehlendem Improvisationsvermögen.


Wir haben uns vor ein paar Jahren eine amerikanische Küchenmaschine zugelegt und das verblüffende war, dass die Motorkohlen von aussen zugänglich sind. Es geht also auch anders. Zugegeben, das ist auch eher ein besserer Bohrmaschinenmotor, aber er verrichtet mal seine Arbeit.


----------



## Heinileini (24 Juli 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> ... das verblüffende war, dass *die Motorkohlen von aussen zugänglich* sind. Es geht also auch anders. Zugegeben, das ist auch eher ein besserer Bohrmaschinenmotor, aber er verrichtet mal seine Arbeit.


Früher war das doch normal ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gibts einfach in den meisten Ländern nur viel zu viele Menschen... deshalb kann ich überhauptnicht verstehn, was an Geburtenrückgang bzw. Bevölkerungsrückgang so schlimm sein soll.


wirst du spätestens bei der Rente merken


----------



## dekuika (24 Juli 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Früher war das doch normal ...
> Anhang anzeigen 62470


Ja gut, mit Dampf funktioniert mein Küchenhelfer jetzt nicht. Hätte mich aber auch nicht gewundert. Aber bei fast allen Profiwerkzeugen, die noch Kohlen brauchen, kann man die auch noch wechseln.


----------



## dekuika (24 Juli 2022)

Ausserdem waren bei der Dampflok die Kohlen eher von innen zugänglich.


----------



## GLT (24 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> deshalb kann ich überhauptnicht verstehn, was an Geburtenrückgang bzw. Bevölkerungsrückgang so schlimm sein soll.


Meist bejammert, wo der demografische Wandel einen Überhang alter Leute hervorbringt - wäre die Alterssterblichkeit höher, wäre deren Versorgung auch mit weniger jungen Bevölkerung realisierbar.
Zur Klarstellung - ich gönne alten Leuten ein möglichst hohes Lebensalter u. ihre Rente.

Insgesamt wäre ein erheblicher Geburtenrückgang, vor allem in bestimmten Kontinenten, für die Menschheit ein notwendiger Schritt - Ausweichplatz zu einem anderen Planeten werden wir so schnell wohl nicht erreichen.


----------



## ducati (24 Juli 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> wirst du spätestens bei der Rente merken


Hmm, wenn wir jetzt mehr Menschen brauchen um die Rente zu finanzieren, wieviele Menschen brauchen wir dann später um deren Rente zu bezahlen? Da stimmt doch was an der Rechnung / dem System nicht🤔


----------



## Markus (24 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn wir jetzt mehr Menschen brauchen um die Rente zu finanzieren, wieviele Menschen brauchen wir dann später um deren Rente zu bezahlen? Da stimmt doch was an der Rechnung / dem System nicht🤔



Alles in diesem System basiert(e) auf Wachstum und Rendite. In den letzten Jahren kommt es ja regelmäßig zu einem immer noch größeren Knall. Man muss dem System aber zugestehen dass es doch sehr robust (klingt besser als "von der Substanz leben kann") ist. Auch wenn ich mir sicher bin das 80% der Menschen schlicht zu doof sind zu verstehen was gerade abgeht - das was gerade beginnt wird wohl noch nicht der finale Knall sein. 

Wir Europäer sind da unglaublich erfinderisch. Alle die sich sicher waren, dass die schwerkriminellen Volldeppen in der EZB nach der Nummer mit dem Leitzins keine noch größere Katastrophe anrichten können, wurden ja jetzt durch TPI eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## Markus (24 Juli 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Insgesamt wäre ein erheblicher Geburtenrückgang, vor allem in bestimmten Kontinenten, für die Menschheit ein notwendiger Schritt - Ausweichplatz zu einem anderen Planeten werden wir so schnell wohl nicht erreichen.



Du redest z. B. von einem Kontinent unterhalb von Genua? Einem der mit jeder Generation seine Bevölkerung verdoppelt? Einer der noch nie in der Geschichte der Menschheit irgendeine technologische Leistung erbracht hat? Einer den immer mehr linksgrüne Träumer retten wollen indem sie am besten den komplettem Kontinent in die EU oder noch besser als Bundesland der BRD integrieren? 

Ich teile deine Ansicht, aber bevor diesbezüglich was passiert wird es bei uns genauso aussehen.


----------



## dekuika (24 Juli 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Einem der mit jeder Generation seine Bevölkerung verdoppelt? Einer der noch nie in der Geschichte der Menschheit irgendeine technologische Leistung erbracht hat?


Bevölkerungsverdoppelung. Auch eine Art Technologie. Vor allen, wenn es von der übrigen Welt finanziert wird.🤔


----------



## ducati (24 Juli 2022)

Bevölkerungsdichte nach Kontinenten 2021 und 2100 | Statista
					

Die Statistik zeigt eine Prognose der Bevölkerungsdichte in den Kontinenten in den Jahren 2021 und 2100.




					de.statista.com
				




Vielleicht muss ich nach Ozeanien auswandern 🤔🙂


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2022)

Weil wir gerade über Substanzielle Probleme reden,
kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie diese Rechnung seit
Jahren gemacht wird und trotzdem die Erde noch da ist?
Spätestens am Ende jeden Jahres müsste doch nichts mehr 
da sein.


> Die Menschheit lebt immer stärker über ihre Verhältnisse. Der ökologische Fußabdruck wird immer größer.
> 
> Nach den am Freitag vom „Global Footprint Network“ vorgelegten Berechnungen ist der globale Erdüberlastungstag erneut um einen Tag gegenüber dem Vorjahr vorgerückt. Bereits am 28. Juli hat die Menschheit danach so viel von der Natur verbraucht, wie die Ökosysteme der Erde im ganzen Jahr erneuern können.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plan_B (24 Juli 2022)

Das bezieht sich auf hauptsächlich regenerative Ressourcen bzw. auf solche mit regenerativem Pendant.
Sollte sich mit mehr oder weniger Nachdenken erschließen.
Eine in diesem Sinne vollständig verbrauchte Erde ist frei von nutzbaren Ressourcen. Du kannst Dich also zurücklehnen bzw. weitermachen wie bisher.

Auch Erdöl bildet sich permanent neu, aber seeeehr langsam.


----------



## s_kraut (24 Juli 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich auf hauptsächlich regenerative Ressourcen bzw. auf solche mit regenerativem Pendant.
> Sollte sich mit mehr oder weniger Nachdenken erschließen.
> Eine in diesem Sinne vollständig verbrauchte Erde ist frei von nutzbaren Ressourcen. Du kannst Dich also zurücklehnen bzw. weitermachen wie bisher.
> 
> Auch Erdöl bildet sich permanent neu, aber seeeehr langsam.


Sind heute irgendwie auch in einem Zug mit Dampflok gelandet.
Ölbefeuert weil der Funkenschlag desaströse Auswirkungen haben kann.

Der Zug war recht voll, also recht gute Aussichten dass wir CO2-ärmer unterwegs waren als die Zeitgenossen im SUV auf der Autobahn.


----------



## jensemann (25 Juli 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Du redest z. B. von einem Kontinent unterhalb von Genua? Einem der mit jeder Generation seine Bevölkerung verdoppelt? Einer der noch nie in der Geschichte der Menschheit irgendeine technologische Leistung erbracht hat? Einer den immer mehr linksgrüne Träumer retten wollen indem sie am besten den komplettem Kontinent in die EU oder noch besser als Bundesland der BRD integrieren?
> 
> Ich teile deine Ansicht, aber bevor diesbezüglich was passiert wird es bei uns genauso aussehen.


Vermutlich meint er den Kontinent, wo über Jahrhunderte die stärksten und widerstandsfähigsten Teile der Bevölkerung entnommen wurden um auf anderen Kontinenten als Sklaven zu dienen? Der Kontinent mit den riesigen Vorkommen an Rohstoffen, die der eigenen Bevölkerung vorenthalten werden, welche gleichzeitig möglichst dumm gehalten wird um sich nicht aus sich selbst heraus weiterentwickeln zu können?
Das ist der Kontinent, dessen Staaten "Hilfslieferungen" aus der EU abnehmen müssen und die dafür sorgen, dass die heimische Landwirtschaft nicht in der Lage ist, kostendeckend zu arbeiten.

Natürlich haben die ein enormes Bevölkerungswachstum. Das Durchschnittsalter in den meisten Ländern auf diesem Kontinent liegt unter 20 Jahren.
Und solange wir unseren Müll dort entsorgen, brauchen wir uns nicht zu wundern, wenn der Eine oder Andere mal kommt und schaut, wo der Müll seiner Heimatmüllkippe denn eigentlich herkommt.

Und nur mal so nebenbei, in Zentralafrika sind nachweislich lange vor der Kolonialisierung bereits Augenoperationen am grauen Star durchgeführt. Die Menschheitsgeschichte begann nicht in Europa.


----------



## vollmi (25 Juli 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Du redest z. B. von einem Kontinent unterhalb von Genua? Einem der mit jeder Generation seine Bevölkerung verdoppelt?


Die machen dasselbe wie wir mit der Rente. Um die Rente zu finanzieren, müssen von Generation zu Generation mehr Menschen da sein.
In Afrika ist es etwas krasser, dort kümmert sich die Familie direkt um ihre Vorfahren. Es ist also überlebenswichtig dass genügend Kinder überleben um die Eltern im Alter zu ernähren. Und wie sorgt man dafür das genügend Kinder da sind um dich im Alter zu versorgen? Vor allem wenn man keine ausreichende Gesundheitsversorgung hat um frühen Kindstod zu verhindern. Genügend sterben ja dann noch wegen vergifteter Böden nicht mehr ertragsreicher Felder und einer vom Rest der Welt korrumpierten Regierung. Und nein die welche die Regierungen in Afrika manipulieren sind nicht nur die Chinesen und Russen, da gehören unsere Konzerne genauso dazu.


----------



## Markus (6 August 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Vermutlich meint er den Kontinent, wo über Jahrhunderte die stärksten und widerstandsfähigsten Teile der Bevölkerung entnommen wurden um auf anderen Kontinenten als Sklaven zu dienen? Der Kontinent mit den riesigen Vorkommen an Rohstoffen, die der eigenen Bevölkerung vorenthalten werden, welche gleichzeitig möglichst dumm gehalten wird um sich nicht aus sich selbst heraus weiterentwickeln zu können?
> Das ist der Kontinent, dessen Staaten "Hilfslieferungen" aus der EU abnehmen müssen und die dafür sorgen, dass die heimische Landwirtschaft nicht in der Lage ist, kostendeckend zu arbeiten.



In der Tat ein sehr trauriges Kapitel der Menschheitsgeschichte.
Aber ich denke so einfach ist es auch nicht... Und "die Stärksten" waren eher damit beschäftigt die nicht ganz unlukrative Drecksarbeit zu machen und ihre eigenen Landsleute bis zum Hafen zu bringen,




jensemann schrieb:


> Natürlich haben die ein enormes Bevölkerungswachstum. Das Durchschnittsalter in den meisten Ländern auf diesem Kontinent liegt unter 20 Jahren.
> Und solange wir unseren Müll dort entsorgen, brauchen wir uns nicht zu wundern, wenn der Eine oder Andere mal kommt und schaut, wo der Müll seiner Heimatmüllkippe denn eigentlich herkommt.



Natürlich auch unsre Schuld... Klarer Fall... *gään*



jensemann schrieb:


> Und nur mal so nebenbei, in Zentralafrika sind nachweislich lange vor der Kolonialisierung bereits Augenoperationen am grauen Star durchgeführt.



Oh! OK! Na dann... Moment... ich mach grad mal einen Strich auf der Liste.
Muss aber erst ein paar Jahren lang zurückblättern, nahezu alle anderen Gesellschaften füllen schon zu viele Seiten.



jensemann schrieb:


> Die Menschheitsgeschichte begann nicht in Europa.



Und das bedeutet genau was?
Verstehe... die ältesten haben immer Recht, ja die Denkweise ist da sehr dominant.

Ich will hier weder einen Sklavenhändler noch jemand der irgendwelche Länder mit irgendwas ausbeutet in Schutz nehmen.
Das ist verachtenswert und das ist in den meisten Fällen kriminell.
ABER! Es gehören meistens mehrere zu so einem Geschäft.

Ich weiß - ich bin ein rassistisches Menschenverachtendes Arschloch - aber die Mentalitäten in den Gesellschaften unterschieden sich nun mal.
Und wenn ein Gemüht mehr auf Gelassenheit als auf Ehrgeiz basiert, dann ist das völlig legitim - die Art zu leben ist halt eine andere.
Ob schlechter oder besser will ich nicht werten.
Das soll auch jedem zustehen. Wir müssen noch nicht Mal bis Afrika fahren. Es reicht wenn wir oberhalb von Genua in den "Rotweinländern" bleiben. Die sind auch sehr entspannt, gehen zeitig in Rente reißen sich vorher auch keinen Raus, zahlen Steuern wenn sie gerade die Lust dazu verspüren, winken freundlich wenn das Geld eines EU Projekts unverrichteter Dinge mit einer schwarzen Limousine vorbeifährt.
Alles voll OK, vermutlich noch lange nicht die schlechteste Art zu leben. Jedem das seine...

Aber wenn ich dafür zahlen muss - dann ist Achterbahn.


----------



## Markus (6 August 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Die machen dasselbe wie wir mit der Rente. Um die Rente zu finanzieren, müssen von Generation zu Generation mehr Menschen da sein.
> In Afrika ist es etwas krasser, dort kümmert sich die Familie direkt um ihre Vorfahren. Es ist also überlebenswichtig dass genügend Kinder überleben um die Eltern im Alter zu ernähren. Und wie sorgt man dafür das genügend Kinder da sind um dich im Alter zu versorgen? Vor allem wenn man keine ausreichende Gesundheitsversorgung hat um frühen Kindstod zu verhindern. Genügend sterben ja dann noch wegen vergifteter Böden nicht mehr ertragsreicher Felder und einer vom Rest der Welt korrumpierten Regierung. Und nein die welche die Regierungen in Afrika manipulieren sind nicht nur die Chinesen und Russen, da gehören unsere Konzerne genauso dazu.



Ja und jetzt?
Rente ist auch bei uns ein unlösbares Problem.
Da muss die letzten Jahre zum Glück keiner ran weil ständig ein anderes Kartenhaus zusammenfällt.
Das letzte was mich da noch interessiert ist das Rentenproblem von diesen vermurksten korrupten Kontinent.

Die meisten hier wissen doch gar nicht was für ein riesen Haufen Scheiße von einem Problem wir hierzulande vor uns herschieben.
Über Millionen redet die Politik schon lange nicht mehr. Über Millionen redet inzwischen nur noch der Häuselbauer der seinen Kredit fürs EFH mit 134 Jahren abgezahlt haben wird. Die Politik redet nur noch über Milliarden und Billionen.
Für die ganzen Kleingeister ist das Bild mit dem hungernden schwarzen Kind mit den großen Kulleraugen halt einfach greifbarer.
Was wirklich grad passiert werden sie vielleicht verstehen wenn man in Berlin russisch und in Stuttgart chinesisch spricht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Was wirklich grad passiert werden sie vielleicht verstehen wenn man in Berlin russisch und in Stuttgart chinesisch spricht.


Ach so schlimm wird es nicht werden, die Polen
rüsten ja gerade massiv auf und kaufen tausende
Panzer von Hyundai und von den Amis bekommen
Sie auch noch welche.
Leopard 2 vom Nachbarn bekommen Sie nicht auch
wenn versprochen.
Natürlich muss das bezahlt werden, neben EU Gelder die
helfen, hat Kaczynski mal wieder Reparationzahlungen
angemeldet.
Auf jeden Fall kommen die Russen durch Polen nicht so leicht.

Kann natürlich sein das Sie über Ungarn kommen weil Orban 
mal wieder deine Seele an Putin verkauft hat.


----------



## vollmi (8 August 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ja und jetzt?
> Rente ist auch bei uns ein unlösbares Problem.


So will ich meinen Post auch verstanden haben.
Eben wir leben genauso auf einem Schneeballsystem wie die 3. Welt Länder auch. Wir versuchen es mit Gelddrucken zu verzögern, sie mit Nachwuchs. Aber der Knall wird kommen, auf jeden Fall. Und lernen werden wir vermutlich wieder nichts daraus. 

Ich wollte damit nur andeuten, dass die Bevölkerungsexplosion in 3. Weltländern auf einer ähnlichen Kurzsichtigkeit beruht, wie unsere Rentensysteme oder Kapitalblasen. Wir sind also kein Stück besser.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2022)

Ist das noch irgend wie Normal?
Zwei Dienstwagen und zwei Chauffeure,
warum kein Jet?


> Die Affäre um die zurückgetretene Intendantin Patricia Schlesinger beim Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg stürzt auch die ARD in eine Krise. Beim Bayerischen Rundfunk bahnt sich nun der nächste Nackenschlag für die Sendergruppe an. Es geht erneut um Dienstwagen und Chauffeure.
> Der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendergruppe ARD steht wohl der nächste Imageschaden ins Haus. Die "Bild"-Zeitung berichtet über einen Fall beim Bayerischen Rundfunk (BR), der offenbar Parallelen zum RBB und der Ex-Intendantin Patricia Schlesinger aufweist. Technik-Direktorin Birgit Spanner-Ulmer habe dort zwei Dienstwagen und zwei exklusive Chauffeure, berichtet die Zeitung.
> 
> Spanner-Ulmer werde in ihrem Wohnort Eichstätt von den Fahrern abgeholt und später wieder zurückgebracht. Von Eichstätt bis zur BR-Zentrale in München beträgt die Distanz 110 Kilometer. Das würde bedeuten, dass die Chauffeure bereits mehrere Stunden damit beschäftigt sind, die IT-Direktorin zur Arbeit zu bringen. Die beiden Fahrer begründete der Sender damit, dass so auch im Krankheits- oder Urlaubsfall einer der beiden zur Verfügung stehe. Darüber hinaus müsse die Technik-Direktorin im gesamten BR-Sendegebiet unterwegs sein.
> ...


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2022)

2 Fahrer ist nun nix außergewöhnliches.
Das ergibt sich oft schon aus den Arbeitszeiten der Chefs und Manager.

Wie es mit der Fahrzeugflotte aussieht, ist ne andere Sache.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2022)

Was ist die den, Generaldirektorin eines Multinationalen Aktien-Konzerns mit
mehren Milliarden Umsatz oder *nur* eine Technische Angestellte wie du und ich?

Die brauch doch nur zwei Chauffeure, damit Sie bloß nicht selber fahren muss,
falls mal einer Urlaub hat. Diese zwei Chauffeure kosten wahrscheinlich im Jahr
zusammen mehr wie das Auto, das Auto währe mir noch egal.


----------



## Mrtain (13 August 2022)

Ich sehe hier jetzt noch kein Fehlverhalten von Frau Spanner-Ulmer.


----------



## Mrtain (13 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was ist die den, Generaldirektorin eines Multinationalen Aktien-Konzerns mit
> mehren Milliarden Umsatz oder *nur* eine Technische Angestellte wie du und ich?
> 
> Die brauch doch nur zwei Chauffeure, damit Sie bloß nicht selber fahren muss,
> ...



Und? Wenn das so verhandelt wurde und auch so vom RBB abgesegnet wurde, ist da doch erst mal nichts gegen ein zu wenden ( also in Richtung von Frau Spanner-Ulmer).
Ob der RBB das Geld vom Staat so ausgeben sollte, steht natürlich auf einem anderem Blatt.

Ist halt die typisch deutsche Neiddebatte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ob der RBB das Geld vom Staat so ausgeben sollte, steht natürlich auf einem anderem Blatt.


Genau darum geht es, das ist nicht Geld vom Staat, sondern
Geld (GEZ 18,36€ im Monat) was die sich einfach erpressen.
Geld vom Staat kommt ja noch zusätzlich oben drauf!

Die Privatsender könnten sich solche kapriolen erlauben, da die sich
von Werbung selbst finanzieren.

Warum schaffen es eigentlich die öffentlichen nicht sich von der Werbung
zu Finanzieren die Sie auch schalten, wie die Privaten?



Mrtain schrieb:


> Ist halt die typisch deutsche Neiddebatte.



Das hat nichts mit Neid zu tun, sondern das ist einfach Unmoralisch!


----------



## Oberchefe (13 August 2022)

> Warum schaffen es eigentlich die öffentlichen nicht sich von der Werbung
> zu Finanzieren die Sie auch schalten, wie die Privaten?



Das liegt schlichtweg an der Menge der Werbung, die die Privaten mehr bringen als die öffentlich rechtlichen. Ich für meinen Teil bezahle gerne die GEZ um dafür mit relativ wenig Werbung unabhängig und neutral informiert zu werden.

Dass die Bild da jetzt aktiv wird sollte dem Dümmsten klar sein, schließlich kommt der hauseigene Sender Bild.TV bei weitem nicht so gut bei der Bevölkerung an wie gewünscht.


----------



## hucki (13 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Warum schaffen es eigentlich die öffentlichen nicht sich von der Werbung
> zu Finanzieren die Sie auch schalten, wie die Privaten?



Weil sie nicht nur die 2 Mainstream-Sender unterhalten, sondern auch den öffentlichen Auftrag haben, TV- *und Radio*-Programme für Minderheiten zu senden, um im Gegensatz zu Einheitssendern in Diktaturen die Vielfalt zu fördern?!


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2022)

Also das Programm der Privaten ist doch in der Zwischenzeit unterirdisch.
Nur noch billig produzierter Schrott mit irgendwelchen Reality-Stars, die kein Schwein kennt.
Filme schauen die Leute in der Zwischenzeit über Netflix oder Amazon Prime.
Und ganz ehrlich: Lieber Zahl ich 4€ oder geh ins Kino bevor ich 5mal Werbepausen im Film hab.
Natürlich rechtfertigt das nicht die Verschwendung von GEZ-Geldern … Aber die Privaten sind für mich keine Alternative


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es, das ist nicht Geld vom Staat, sondern
> Geld (GEZ 18,36€ im Monat) was die sich einfach erpressen.
> Geld vom Staat kommt ja noch zusätzlich oben drauf!


Wie soll man denn sonst Gehälter jenseits der 300k/a ( teilweise >400k/a ) zzgl. Boni, S-Klassen, Chauffeure und Pensionen jenseits von 15k ( pro Monat ) finanzieren?

Renteneintritt natürlich mit 63 bzw. 65. Nicht wie beim Normalsterblichen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2022)

Machen wir mal eine kleine Rechnung Länderebene
ein Ministerpräsident kann zwischen  123.000€ - 241.000€ verdienen.
Ein Intendant eines Landessenders von ARD 281.000€ - 413.000€.

Diese Technische Angestellte verdient  266.000 Euro, auch nicht schlecht,
von den Gehalt kann Sie sich natürlich nicht selber einen Chauffeur leisten.

Es kann ja noch mehr werden, wenn die Öffentlichen endlich die Erhöhung
der Rundfunkgebühren um 16% durch bekommen.

Und das in einer Zeit wo sich die Leute Gedanken machen müssen, wie
Sie die nächste Gasrechnung bezahlen oder eine neue Heizung kaufen
müssen.


----------



## Plan_B (13 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> wie
> Sie die nächste Gasrechnung bezahlen


Auch die technischen Angestellten wollen ein warmes Büro haben.


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Machen wir mal eine kleine Rechnung Länderebene
> ein Ministerpräsident kann zwischen  123.000€ - 241.000€ verdienen.
> Ein Intendant eines Landessenders von ARD 281.000€ - 413.000€.
> 
> ...


Der Bayerische Rundfunk beschäftigt rund 5000 Mitarbeiter.
Die technische Angestellte ist Direktorin. Bei einer "normalen" Firma wäre sie wohl CTO.
Ich glaube nicht, dass sie bei den Privaten weniger verdienen würde.
Die "Sonderregelung" zum Chauffeur-Service ist natürlich trotzdem nicht ok.

Wenn du aber hier anfängst zu graben, dann kannst du gleich bei den Krankenkassen, Kirche, Genossenschaftsbanken, ... weitermachen.
Am Schluß kommt dann raus, dass wir uns über die Qualität unserer Politiker nicht wundern müssen.
Verglichen mit vielen anderen öffentlichen Posten sind sie ja Geringverdiener 😁


----------



## Mrtain (13 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Neid zu tun, sondern das ist einfach Unmoralisch!



Was ist denn genau unmoralisch? Das Sie weit mehr verdient als du und ich oder das ihr Arbeitgeber ihr 2 Chauffeure + Dienstwagen stellt?


----------



## PN/DP (14 August 2022)

Vielleicht erwartet man, daß sie auch während der Autofahrt arbeitet? Mit Handy und Notebook/Tablett? Dann braucht sie einen Chauffeur.

Harald


----------



## hucki (14 August 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Vielleicht erwartet man, daß sie auch während der Autofahrt arbeitet?



Erwartet mein Chef auch von mir.
Chauffeur gibt's trotzdem nicht; Freisprech muss reichen.
Vom 2. Dienstwagen ganz zu schweigen...

Allerdings bin ich ganz offensichtlich auch nicht soviel Gehalt wert.
Hätt' in der Schule wohl doch besser aufpassen sollen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 August 2022)

Interessant finde ich, dass es selbst hier noch welche gibt diese Selbstbedienung gutheißen.

Anstatt Zwangsabgabe für etwas was ich nicht nutze, hätte ich dafür bitte gerne:
- zuverlässige Energieversorgung für eine warme Wohnung im Winter
- zuverlässige Stromversorgung
- zuverlässige Wasserversorgung

Mittlerweile muss man Prioritäten setzen, und ÖR der selbst im Katastrophenfall nicht informiert, weil jemand auf "seinen Eindruck" bedarft ist, braucht niemand. Und wer trotzdem nicht informiert werden möchte, der soll doch bitte freiwillig selber dafür zahlen.


----------



## Blockmove (14 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, dass es selbst hier noch welche gibt diese Selbstbedienung gutheißen.
> 
> Anstatt Zwangsabgabe für etwas was ich nicht nutze, hätte ich dafür bitte gerne:
> - zuverlässige Energieversorgung für eine warme Wohnung im Winter
> ...



Also ich oute mich hier:
Ich möchte auf die Öffentlich Rechtlichen nicht verzichten und zahle dafür genauso wie für meine Tageszeitung.

Die Selbstbedienung heiße ich genausowenig gut wie bei gesetzlichen Krankenkassen, Kirchen und Ähnlichen.
Hier ist einfach mehr Transparenz gefordert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also ich oute mich hier:
> Ich möchte auf die Öffentlich Rechtlichen nicht verzichten und zahle dafür genauso wie für meine Tageszeitung.
> 
> Die Selbstbedienung heiße ich genausowenig gut wie bei gesetzlichen Krankenkassen, Kirchen und Ähnlichen.
> Hier ist einfach mehr Transparenz gefordert.


Darum geht es ja, ich halte die öffentlichen auch für unverzichtbar,
leider ist die Qualität nicht so gut wie hier so manche deuten oder
die Privaten sind garnicht mal so schlecht, Nachrichten machen die
auf keinen Fall schlechter, eher im Gegenteil.

Wie von Thomas gesagt, finde ich die Gehälter wo anscheinend selbst-
bedienungs-Manier herrscht sehr umstritten.

Gehen wir noch mal auf den Sinn der Landes-Rundfunkanstalten zurück,
da gibt es in jedem Bundesland für ARD diesen Apparat, wo 80% das gleiche
gesendet wird, für 1 Stunde Regionalnachrichten Akzeptiere ich diesen Apparat 
nicht und möchte den auch nicht bezahlen, das geht bestimmt auch schlanker.


----------



## Heinileini (14 August 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Hätt' in der Schule wohl doch besser aufpassen sollen.


Vielleicht war es auch gar nicht der Ort Schule, wo sie besser aufgepasst hat?


----------



## Mrtain (14 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, dass es selbst hier noch welche gibt diese Selbstbedienung gutheißen.



Schwachsinn, dass hat hier niemand so geschrieben oder auch nur ansatzweise angedeutet.


----------



## Mrtain (14 August 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich ganz offensichtlich auch nicht soviel Gehalt wert.
> Hätt' in der Schule wohl doch besser aufpassen sollen.


Oder du wechselst den Arbeitgeber und schlägst mehr für dich raus. Aber mach dass dann bloß nicht hier öffentlich. Weißt schon, wegen Selbstbedienung und so...


----------



## Blockmove (14 August 2022)

Die Diskussion um die Landesrundfunkanstalten wird schon lange geführt.
Und es gab auch schon Änderungen.
Zusammenlegung von SWR und SDR, RBB und SFB, …
Die großen Sender (NDR, WDR, BR) fordern schon lange eine Verschlankung.


----------



## Blockmove (14 August 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Oder du wechselst den Arbeitgeber und schlägst mehr für dich raus. Aber mach dass dann bloß nicht hier öffentlich. Weißt schon, wegen Selbstbedienung und so...



Spruch eines alten Kollegen:
"Nicht Jammern ... Dabei sein"


----------



## Heinileini (14 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> "Nicht Jammern ... Dabei sein"


Ganz wie bei den olympischen Spielen! Dabei sein ist alles.


----------



## Plan_B (16 August 2022)

Mal ganz was anderes:








						Hungersteine in Rhein, Weser, Elbe: »Wenn du mich siehst, dann weine«
					

In deutschen Flüssen tauchen wegen der niedrigen Pegel jahrhundertealte Hungersteine auf. Sie sollen vor Dürre und Not warnen – und könnten künftig noch öfter zu sehen sein.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Müsste jetzt nicht mal bald der sagenhafte Schatz der Nibelungen auftauchen? 🤓


----------



## vollmi (18 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Mal ganz was anderes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach dann wars ja schonmal so tief, also überhaupt kein Problem. Muss man also überhaupt nix machen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 August 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ach dann wars ja schonmal so tief, also überhaupt kein Problem. Muss man also überhaupt nix machen


Aktuell regnet es bei uns.
Also fliest Wasser in den Bodensee und von dort in den Rhein.
Problem gelöst


----------



## dunbar (19 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Müsste jetzt nicht mal bald der sagenhafte Schatz der Nibelungen auftauchen? 🤓


Das wäre irgendwie witzig! Und wenn Loch Ness austrocknet, kriegen wir vielleicht auch endlich mal Nessie zu Gesicht?

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mich das Wetter momentan auch nicht wirklich kalt lässt. Bei uns in Österreich ist gestern ziemlich plötzlich ein ordentlicher Sturm aufgezogen, hier war es noch vergleichsweise mild. Anderswo sind Leute gestorben und verletzt worden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 August 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, dass hat hier niemand so geschrieben oder auch nur ansatzweise angedeutet.


Also:
"Lieber Zahl ich 4€ oder geh ins Kino bevor ich 5mal Werbepausen im Film hab."

heißt doch:
"Mir ist das scheißegal wer da seine goldenen Wasserhähne zu Hause hat, denn ich nutze es, aber bezahlen sollen es doch gerne auch alle anderen"

Spielfilme gehören sicherlich nicht zur Grundversorgung, genauso wenig wie Fußball oder Spieleshows (was vielleicht wo es nur zwei Fernsehprogramme gab noch anders war). Wenn jemand darauf steht kann er es gerne haben, aber dann selber bezahlen.

Was sich da im RBB auftut sind ja regelrechte Abgründe, und das ist sicher nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.


----------



## Blockmove (20 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Also:
> "Lieber Zahl ich 4€ oder geh ins Kino bevor ich 5mal Werbepausen im Film hab."
> 
> heißt doch:
> ...



@Thomas_v2.1 wenn ich eines* überhaupt *nicht mag, dann ist es wenn man Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang reißt 💩
Ich hab nämlich geschrieben:


> Und ganz ehrlich: Lieber Zahl ich 4€ oder geh ins Kino bevor ich 5mal Werbepausen im Film hab.
> Natürlich rechtfertigt das nicht die Verschwendung von GEZ-Geldern … Aber die Privaten sind für mich keine Alternative



Ich denke, dass klar ist, dass deine Unterstellung


> "Mir ist das scheißegal wer da seine goldenen Wasserhähne zu Hause hat, denn ich nutze es, aber bezahlen sollen es doch gerne auch alle anderen"


nicht meiner Denkweise entspricht!


----------



## Mrtain (20 August 2022)

Das gleiche Gefühl habe ich, wenn ich versuche deine Gedankengänge nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Das gleiche Gefühl habe ich, wenn ich versuche deine Gedankengänge nachzuvollziehen.


Kannst du mal sagen, warum du gleich Persönlich wirst?

Wenn da alles in Ordnung gewesen währe beim RBB, warum
wurde dann die Schlesinger entlassen und andere bekommen
bis 2026 volles Gehalt obwohl Sie entlassen wurden?


----------



## Blockmove (20 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... andere bekommen bis 2026 volles Gehalt obwohl Sie entlassen wurden?



Sowas ist auf Management- und Geschäftsleitungsebene nichts Aussergewöhnliches.
Ist meist schon in den Arbeitsverträgen geregelt. Da unterscheiden sich öffentliche und private Arbeitgeber nicht.
Gibt es übrigends auch bei normalen Arbeitnehmern bei Aufhebungsverträgen.


----------



## Mrtain (20 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Kannst du mal sagen, warum du gleich Persönlich wirst?



Also ich hatte beim verfassen jetzt nicht die Intention oder das Gefühl, dass ich Ihn damit persönlich treffe...

@Thomas_v2.1
Sollte meine Wortwahl dich persönlich getroffen haben, so entschuldige bitte. Ich werde es entsprechend abändern.

@rostiger Nagel
Stein des Anstoßes war doch der zittierte Bild-Artikel wo du dich über das Gehalt und den Fahrdienst einer anderen Angestellten im ÖR beschwert hast. Was hat die Dame den nun falsch gemacht?
Was die Schlessinger gemacht hat, steht natürlich auf einen anderen Blatt und finde ich nicht gut. Hier halte ich eine fristlose Kündigung für angemessen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2022)

Weil Sie sich wie damals die Kirchen oder
Fürsten am Staat selbst bereichern da fehlt
ein Moralischer Kompass, was die brauchen 
sind Transparenz- und Compliance-Regeln


----------



## leo (20 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Kirchen


Damals ist gut . Ansonsten stimme ich Blockmove 100% zu. Vieleicht noch: Die Existenz der ÖR ist die Legitimation für privaten. Wenn jemand den Rundfunkbeitrag abschaffen will, dann bitte auch die komplette Werbung und die privaten durch Spenden finanzieren.


----------



## Ralle (20 August 2022)

Ich war auch immer Pro ÖR, bis die angefangen haben so richtig abzuzocken. Autohäuser sollen für jedes Auto bezahlen, Zweitwohnungen, PC-Besitzer die keinen Fernseher haben, weil man denen (füher jedenfalls) einen mieses Webauftritt hingeworfen hat. Jedes Jahr mehr Geld, immerzu jammern.
Ich denke auch, Landesweit ein Medienhaus, Kontrolle ja, aber keine politische Vereinnahmung. Nur Jounalismusformate, Nachrichten, Talkshows, kein Fußball, WM, Olympiade, KEINERLEI Webung. Vernünfitge Gehälter, aber nicht diesen Sch... Für was bitte bekommt man bei denen Boni??? Weil man es schafft, wieder 100.000 Zuschauer weniger zu haben?

Aber das wird niemals passieren, das weiß ich auch.

PS: Aufsichtsräte, die diesen Namen auch verdienen, gibt es ja schon lange nicht mehr, auch nicht in der Industrie. Da läuft was nicht mehr. Und Politiker die in 9 Aufsichtsräten sitzen, einschließlich ÖR, was wollen die kontrollieren, Wann vor allem?


----------



## Blockmove (20 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Weil Sie sich wie damals die Kirchen oder
> Fürsten am Staat selbst bereichern da fehlt
> ein Moralischer Kompass, was die brauchen
> sind Transparenz- und Compliance-Regeln



Also so ganz schlecht hat zumindest die Transparenz hier nicht funktioniert.
Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, waren es zum Großteil Mitarbeiter des rbb selbst, die die Mißstände öffentlich gemacht haben.

Compliance-Regeln auf der Führungsebene durchzusetzen klappt nie.
Bestes Beispiel war die Deutsche Bank.
Als Ackermann, Fitschen und Jain an der Spitze waren, hat der Konzern ganz massiv gegen die eigenen Compliance Regeln verstoßen.
Die Folgen waren Milliardenstrafen in der Folge.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2022)

Die ÖR können ja gerne durch GEZ und zusätzlichen Steuern finanziert werden,
Werbung machen die übrigens auch nicht gerade wenig, im Fernsehen geht es
noch, aber im Radio, besteht auch ein großer Teil der Sendezeit aus Werbung
und sogar Werbung zur Werbung, d.h. Sie werben damit das man im Radio
werben soll. Dafür spielen Sie dann auch noch immer die gleiche Musik, also
irgendwelche Musiker die mal im Studio Werbung für ihre Musik gemacht
haben, werden in Dauerschleife gespielt .... das ist Langweilig.


----------



## Blockmove (20 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dafür spielen Sie dann auch noch immer die gleiche Musik, also
> irgendwelche Musiker die mal im Studio Werbung für ihre Musik gemacht
> haben, werden in Dauerschleife gespielt .... das ist Langweilig.



Da darfst du aber nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.
Ich höre überwiegend SWR3. Die bemühen sich schon um den Nachwuchs.
Da gibt es jedes Jahr z.B. das NewPop-Festival.

Was die Werbung angeht, gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.
Das nervt einfach.


----------



## Ralle (20 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich höre überwiegend SWR3.


Sind das nicht dir, die nachts immer Pop-Radio in den ARD-Programmen machen?
Das halte ich regelmäßig nur max. 10m Minuten aus, dann muß ich wegschlalten. Ben Streubel finde ich ok, aber die Musik ist sowas von schlimm...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich höre überwiegend SWR3


Ach du bist das.


----------



## Blockmove (20 August 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sind das nicht dir, die nachts immer Pop-Radio in den ARD-Programmen machen?
> Das halte ich regelmäßig nur max. 10m Minuten aus, dann muß ich wegschlalten. Ben Streubel finde ich ok, aber die Musik ist sowas von schlimm...


Ok ... Da hast du wieder recht.
Da schalte ich meist auch auf MP3 um


----------



## PN/DP (20 August 2022)

Gibt es irgendwo Übersichten wieviele Milliarden EUR oder % vom Rundfunkbeitrag für goldene Wasserhähne, Spielfilme, Spielshows, Nachrichten, Sportberichte usw. ausgegeben werden?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Übersichten wieviele Milliarden EUR oder % vom Rundfunkbeitrag für goldene Wasserhähne, Spielfilme, Spielshows, Nachrichten, Sportberichte usw. ausgegeben werden?


bestimmt ...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 August 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Übersichten wieviele Milliarden EUR oder % vom Rundfunkbeitrag für goldene Wasserhähne, Spielfilme, Spielshows, Nachrichten, Sportberichte usw. ausgegeben werden?


Also der Schlesingers "Digitalpalast" kostet alleine 185 Millionen Euro. Wer meint das muss sein, kann das gerne selber finanzieren.

Andere Seite des öffentlichen Dienstes: Bei einer kleinen Kläranlage muss der Meister für alles was mehr als 500 Euro kostet, zwei Unterschriften von der Stadt einholen. Ist also eine Pumpe defekt, zwei Unterschriften einholen um eine neue zu bestellen, drei Wochen weiter durch den Amtsschimmel, dann geht die Bestellung an jemanden. Aber für GEZ wird das Geld rausgehauen und keiner guckt hin, das kotzt mich an.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Thomas_v2.1 wenn ich eines* überhaupt *nicht mag, dann ist es wenn man Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang reißt 💩


Zusammenhang zum Satz davor oder danach? Aber da du ja die Grundeinstellung hast, GEZ und ÖR muss sein, ist da meiner Meinung vielleicht beim Zitat etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen worden, aber der Grundtenor bleibt erhalten.

Wenn ihr euren ÖR so geil findet, dann verschlüsselt das doch, und wer das hören und sehen will der bezahlt dafür. Wer das nicht will, der konsumiert das doch eh nicht auch wenn er zwangsweise dafür bezahlen muss. Ich kann mir auch keine Dokumentation mehr ansehen, weil wohl von irgendwoher vorgegeben wird, in jedes noch so abwegige Thema alle 5 Minuten irgendwas mit Klimawandel, Gender und Nazi einzubauen. Ich will informiert und nicht belehrt werden.


----------



## Plan_B (21 August 2022)

Hier gilt (sollte IMHO gelten) das Solidarprinzip.
Ich find die Haushaltsabgabe vom Prinzip her nicht ungerecht.
Aber die Höhe und was das so alles vergoldet wird, das sollte mal ernsthaft überprüft werden.


----------



## PN/DP (21 August 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Übersichten wieviele Milliarden EUR oder % vom Rundfunkbeitrag für goldene Wasserhähne, Spielfilme, Spielshows, Nachrichten, Sportberichte usw. ausgegeben werden?


Ich hatte gehofft, die ÖR-Kritisierer hätten die besten Links zu den Fakten... Kommt nur leider nichts außer


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Aber für GEZ wird das Geld rausgehauen und keiner guckt hin, das kotzt mich an.


und


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Also der Schlesingers "Digitalpalast" kostet alleine 185 Millionen Euro. Wer meint das muss sein, kann das gerne selber finanzieren.


Vielleicht kostet er das tatsächlich mal, falls er zu Ende gebaut wird? War aber nicht so geplant. Bei anderen Unternehmungen laufen nie Projekte aus dem Ruder? Die Missstände rund um Schlesinger wurden übrigens durch RBB-Mitarbeiter publik gemacht.

Die privaten Sender bezahlt auch jeder Konsument zwangsweise, auch wenn er die gar nicht guckt. Die Kosten der Fernsehwerbung gehen schließlich in die Produktpreise mit ein. Und die privaten Sender sitzen auch nicht in der billigsten Ruine der Stadt. Und zahlen vermutlich auch nicht weniger an ihre Manager als die ÖR.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Andere Seite des öffentlichen Dienstes: Bei einer kleinen Kläranlage muss der Meister für alles was mehr als 500 Euro kostet, zwei Unterschriften von der Stadt einholen. Ist also eine Pumpe defekt, zwei Unterschriften einholen um eine neue zu bestellen, drei Wochen weiter durch den Amtsschimmel, dann geht die Bestellung an jemanden.


Was willst Du damit kritisieren? Daß das so lange dauert, weil da nicht einfach beim nächstbesten Lieferanten gekauft wird? Oder daß da erst Preisangebote verglichen werden?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 August 2022)

Ich habe mir das GEZ-Konzept doch nicht ausgedacht. Sollen mir die diejenigen die das befürworten, doch bitte einmal schlüssig darlegen, warum das heute noch notwendig sein soll.

Konkretes Beispiel: Warum sollte ich Geld für den "Tatort" bezahlen, auch wenn ich das niemals sehe, WARUM?

Ich wüsste Gründe für entsprechende Dienste für die Grundversorgung, aber "Tatort", Spielfilme und Fußball? Warum soll ich dagegen argumentieren, das ist so offensichtlich gegen jede "Dafür"-Wertung, da benötige ich schon explizite Argumente, warum ich jetzt genau dafür pauschal bezahlen soll, denn Bildung kann es ja nicht sein.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 August 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die privaten Sender bezahlt auch jeder Konsument zwangsweise, auch wenn er die gar nicht guckt.


Was auch nicht stimmt. Denn ich "habe die Wahl".
Da sollte für jemanden der aus der ehemaligen "DDR" stammt doch ein starkes Argument sein. Außer er war auch damals schon fest im System versattelt, das würde dann einiges erklären. Aber ich habe kein Interesse an eurem Stasi Staat in Version 2.0, du hast 1989 sicher auch geweint?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 August 2022)

Übrigens konnte ich vor 1989 das DDR Fernsehen empfangen. Also bleibt mit weg mit eurer Stasi-Scheiße wo jeder kontrolliert und überwacht werden musste.


----------



## Plan_B (21 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ch wüsste Gründe für entsprechende Dienste für die Grundversorgung, aber "Tatort", Spielfilme und Fußball?


ich sehe auch keinen Tatort und niemals Fussball.
Höre privat Radio.

ich mag aber die ZDF Dokus, zdf neo und Tagesschau.
Meine Frau mag Herzkino (Rosamunde Pilcher etc).

Reicht das?


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Zusammenhang zum Satz davor oder danach? Aber da du ja die Grundeinstellung hast, GEZ und ÖR muss sein, ist da meiner Meinung vielleicht beim Zitat etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen worden, aber der Grundtenor bleibt erhalten.
> 
> Wenn ihr euren ÖR so geil findet, dann verschlüsselt das doch, und wer das hören und sehen will der bezahlt dafür. Wer das nicht will, der konsumiert das doch eh nicht auch wenn er zwangsweise dafür bezahlen muss. Ich kann mir auch keine Dokumentation mehr ansehen, weil wohl von irgendwoher vorgegeben wird, in jedes noch so abwegige Thema alle 5 Minuten irgendwas mit Klimawandel, Gender und Nazi einzubauen. Ich will informiert und nicht belehrt werden.


Das Argument kann ich auch rumdrehen:
Ich muss bei vielen Produkten einen höheren Produktpreis zahlen, weil ich die extensive Werbung bei den Privaten mitfinanzieren muss.
Und das obwohl ich nur selten Privatfernsehen anschaue. Laut Google geben Unternehmen zwischen 1% und 4% für Werbung aus.
Jetzt bleibt zu klären, was kostet mich im Monat mehr ... GEZ oder Werbung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Argument kann ich auch rumdrehen:
> Ich muss bei vielen Produkten einen höheren Produktpreis zahlen, weil ich die extensive Werbung bei den Privaten mitfinanzieren muss.
> Und das obwohl ich nur selten Privatfernsehen anschaue. Laut Google geben Unternehmen zwischen 1% und 4% für Werbung aus.
> Jetzt bleibt zu klären, was kostet mich im Monat mehr ... GEZ oder Werbung.


Das ist doch eine schwache Argumentation, wenn die
Wirtschaft nicht im Fernsehen werben könnte, würde
Sie nach Alternativen suchen Plakate kleben oder
Zeitgemäß das Internet nutzen. Dje Werbeabteilung
würde bestehen bleiben!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> ich sehe auch keinen Tatort und niemals Fussball.
> Höre privat Radio.
> 
> ich mag aber die ZDF Dokus, zdf neo und Tagesschau.
> ...


Ich muss dafür zahlen, das deine Frau Rosamunde Pilcher
schauen kann … da fehlen mir die Worte!


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich muss dafür zahlen, das deine Frau Rosamunde Pilcher
> schauen kann … da fehlen mir die Worte!


Ich bin dir dankbar, dass du ich "Terra X" und "Wunderschön" anschauen kann.
Vielen herzlichen Dank dafür
😍


----------



## Plan_B (21 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich muss dafür zahlen


Danke für Deine Solidarität. Ich muss dafür leiden, wenn der M... läuft.


----------



## Heinileini (21 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Da sollte für jemanden der aus der ehemaligen "DDR" stammt ... System ... Stasi ...


Haaalt! Stoppp!
Nun kommt mal ein Bisschen herunter! Das artet ja aus.
Das nächste NRW-ForenTreffen steht an und ich habe weiterhin die Hoffnung, dass u.a. der eine oder andere aus dem Osnabrücker Raum (ich denke dabei insbesondere an Thomas_v2.1 und escride1) den Weg zum RunkelKrug auf sich nehmen könnte.
Gib/gebt uns doch eine Chance, uns näher kennenzulernen und treibt hier im Vorfeld nicht völlig grundlos die VerbalAttacken auf die Spitze!


----------



## PN/DP (21 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das GEZ-Konzept doch nicht ausgedacht. Sollen mir die diejenigen die das befürworten, doch bitte einmal schlüssig darlegen, warum das heute noch notwendig sein soll.


Willst Du, daß die ÖR anonym aus dem Steuertopf bezahlt werden? Wo dann wirklich jeder dafür zahlen muß der Steuern zahlt, unabhängig ob er überhaupt ÖR sieht oder hört??



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Konkretes Beispiel: Warum sollte ich Geld für den "Tatort" bezahlen, auch wenn ich das niemals sehe, WARUM?


Warum solltest Du Geld für die A20 bezahlen, wo Du diese Autobahn doch garantiert niemals benutzen wirst?



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> PN/DP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die privaten Sender bezahlt auch jeder Konsument zwangsweise, auch wenn er die gar nicht guckt.
> ...


Wo hat man die "Wahl" nur noch Produkte zu kaufen, für die niemals Fernsehwerbung bei privaten Sendern bezahlt wurde?



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Da sollte für jemanden der aus der ehemaligen "DDR" stammt doch ein starkes Argument sein. Außer er war auch damals schon fest im System versattelt, das würde dann einiges erklären. Aber ich habe kein Interesse an eurem Stasi Staat in Version 2.0, du hast 1989 sicher auch geweint?





Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Übrigens konnte ich vor 1989 das DDR Fernsehen empfangen. Also bleibt mit weg mit eurer Stasi-Scheiße wo jeder kontrolliert und überwacht werden musste.


Was hat Ostdeutschland und Stasi mit dem Rundfunkbeitrag zu tun?
1989 hat so ziemlich jeder Ossi geweint.
Ach Thomas, in Deinem blinden Hass bist Du nur noch unsachlich.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2022)

Ich denke mal die ganzen Vergleiche hier passen nicht so recht zum Thema. Wie auch immer. Was vielen gegen den Strich geht, wird doch einfach nur sein, wie mit dem Geld umgegangen wird und dass es (anscheinend teilweise) für Luxus verprasst wird während die Sendequalität sinkt, der Werbeanteil steigt ( meine gefühlte Meinung ). Einerseits erklärt man den Menschen dass ein harter Winter kommt und dass viel mehr Leute an die Armutsgrenze rücken und anderseits hört man dann das die GEZ Gebüren steigen sollen während sich die Obersten von Chauffeuren rumfahren lässt und sich zu Hause auf öffentlichen Kosten für >1.000 € verköstigen lässt....

Wie gesagt, das ist meine Meinung. Ich hoffe dass der Fall ordentlich aufgearbeitet wird und dass es für den Kreis der Mitmachenden auch Konsequenzen hat und eine ordentliche Aufsicht eingeführt wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 August 2022)

Das gleiche ist doch die Grundsteuer Reform, 
da geht es doch nicht um Gerechtigkeit sondern
um den Steuerzahler maximal zu melken.
Die Grundsteuer steigt sowieso jedes Jahr, Gemeinden nutzen
nicht die Möglichkeit, die sie oft haben um sie zu senken.


----------



## Plan_B (21 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ich habe kein Interesse an eurem Stasi Staat in Version 2.0


Wie bist Du denn drauf?
Die Begehrlichkeiten gewisser Behörden sind zwar Version 4.0, aber das ist ein Weltweites Phänomen und hat rein garnix mit GEZ und ÖR zu tun.


----------



## Heinileini (21 August 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Warum solltest Du Geld für die A20 bezahlen, wo Du diese Autobahn doch garantiert niemals benutzen wirst?


A20?


Hier alias hier bedauert/betrauert Thomas sicherlich schon die Misswirtschaft mit seinen Steuergeldern?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 August 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> A20?
> Anhang anzeigen 63017
> 
> Hier alias hier bedauert/betrauert Thomas sicherlich schon die Misswirtschaft mit seinen Steuergeldern?


Hey meine Steuergelder waren das auch, die dritte Scheibe von
der der Lärmschutzwand habe ich bezahlt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hier alias hier bedauert/betrauert Thomas sicherlich schon die Misswirtschaft mit seinen Steuergeldern?


Na komm, dann musst du aber auch aufhören, Öl ins Feuer zu kippen weil:


Heinileini schrieb:


> Haaalt! Stoppp!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 August 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Haaalt! Stoppp!


Haaaalt Stoppp! ist Andreas ab 1:52, gesehen
bei Frauentausch auf RTL II, so etwas haben die
ÖR nicht zu bieten!
Schaue ich mir immer wieder gerne an.


----------



## Mrtain (21 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Haaaalt Stoppp! ist Andreas ab 1:52, gesehen
> bei Frauentausch auf RTL II, so etwas haben die
> ÖR nicht zu bieten



Spätestens dann sollte sich das mit der GEZ von selbst erledigt haben...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Haaaalt Stoppp!


Und da musst du gleich an Heinrich denken, ja? Passt die Beschreibung auch zum Heinrich ( Augenzwinkern, etwas Spaß muss sein )??


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 August 2022)

So jetzt hat es die ARD eingesehen, es wird gespart und
deshalb die Mediathek eingestellt, weil Speicher in der heutigen
Zeit ein Vermögen kostet. Vom ersparten bekommt die Kantinen
Frau jetzt auch einen Dienstwagen mit Chauffeur.


----------



## hucki (27 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So jetzt hat es die ARD eingesehen, es wird gespart und
> deshalb die Mediathek eingestellt, weil Speicher in der heutigen
> Zeit ein Vermögen kostet. Vom ersparten bekommt die Kantinen
> Frau jetzt auch einen Dienstwagen mit Chauffeur.


?

Ich hab' nur was gefunden, dass die BR-Mediathek 2023 in die ARD-Mediathek integriert wird:


			
				Google Suche schrieb:
			
		

> Seit vielen Jahren liefen die ARD Mediathek und die BR Mediathek parallel zueinander. Damit ist jetzt Schluss, ... man werde das Angebot auf der BR Mediathek perspektivisch in die ARD Mediathek überführen.


----------



## Pferdle (28 August 2022)

Beste Idee des Jahres: Jede Bewegung im Schwimmbad muss überwacht werden
					

Endlich kommt die KI, die uns vorm Ertrinken rettet. Ein Pilotprojekt in einem Münchner Schwimmbad zeigt: Badespaß und Überwachung sind kein Widerspruch. Nichts vermittelt Badegästen mehr Sicherheit als smarte Kameras. Eine Glosse.




					netzpolitik.org


----------



## Ralle (28 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So jetzt hat es die ARD eingesehen, es wird gespart und
> deshalb die Mediathek eingestellt.


Kann ich gar nicht so recht glauben. 
Die Mac-App funktioniert ja schon länger nicht mehr 😡 und hatte immer so ihre Macken. Man mußte jetzt immer über den Browser in die Mediathek.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So jetzt hat es die ARD eingesehen, es wird gespart und
> deshalb die Mediathek eingestellt, weil Speicher in der heutigen
> Zeit ein Vermögen kostet. Vom ersparten bekommt die Kantinen
> Frau jetzt auch einen Dienstwagen mit Chauffeur.


Da bist du aber mal schön auf die Panik-Medien reingefallen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 August 2022)

Mit den neuen Stromspargesetzen sieht DE nachts vielleicht bald so aus wie Nordkorea.


----------



## Mrtain (28 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mit den neuen Stromspargesetzen sieht DE nachts vielleicht bald so aus wie Nordkorea.



Find ich jetzt nicht ganz so schlimm 
Aber da in so gut wie jedem Garten Solarlampen stehen....


----------



## Plan_B (29 August 2022)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> den Spurhalteassistent schalte ich immer gleich aus, aber leider muß man das jedes mal neu machen.
> 
> Je länger ich das Ding habe, umso mehr wundert mich, dass ein Auto mit so einer SW überhaupt eine Zulassung bekommt. Wenn man auf Nebenstraßen mit schlechter Markierung Kurven schnell und präzise fahren möchte, klopft das Ding schon sehr bedenklich hinein.


Ich hab jz im Urlaub das Glück, nen neuen Polo als Mietwagen zu haben.
AAAlter, der Spurassi greift ja heftig ein....
HAb hier bergig, eng, Serpentinen, markiert+unmarkiert. Wenn er nicht am Lenkrad rüttelt, dann hat er zur Schikane so einen Abstandswarner, der in jeder 5. Kurve Alarm schreit, also mit rotem Symbol im MFD+nervig lautem Gepiepse.

Ich bin mit meiner Familie einig - wenn das die Zukunft ist, fahren wir den Alten solang es geht.


----------



## MFreiberger (29 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meiner Familie einig - wenn das die Zukunft ist, fahren wir den Alten solang es geht.


Ja, das habe ich auch gesagt (Sharan als Familienfahrzeug; Golf VIII als Firmenfahrzeug). 

Ich versuche noch herauszufinden, welcher Hersteller "vernünftige" Fahrzeuge im Portfolio hat. Mit VW (fahre ich seit 1998) bin ich durch. Eigentlich schade...

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ich versuche noch herauszufinden, welcher Hersteller "vernünftige" Fahrzeuge im Portfolio hat.


Ich fahre seit längerer Zeit Toyota und war immer froh, dass die noch recht konservativ waren, leider gehen die bei den neuen Modellen auch den neuen Trends nach ( muss alles schick und cool sein, riesen Displays..... ). Teilweise haben Sie nicht mal mehr einen Toyota Motor drin sondern einen PSA Motor.


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ich versuche noch herauszufinden, welcher Hersteller "vernünftige" Fahrzeuge im Portfolio hat. Mit VW (fahre ich seit 1998) bin ich durch. Eigentlich schade...



Ich hatte im Urlaub in Griechenland einen Fiat Tipo als Leihwagen.
Null-Ausstattung, kaum Elektronik. Nichts was großartig kaputt gehen kann.
Kein Vergleich zu einer deutschen Ausstattung.


----------



## Plan_B (29 August 2022)

Meine Tochter hat erst so ca. 20000km insgesamt auf der Uhr, aber wir sind uns einig: Der grundlose, teilweise unerwartet heftige Eingriff ist nicht ungefährlich.
Und jz zieh mal einer MRL ff. zum Vergle🤦


----------



## MFreiberger (29 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Meine Tochter hat erst so ca. 20000km insgesamt auf der Uhr, aber wir sind uns einig: Der grundlose, teilweise unerwartet heftige Eingriff ist nicht ungefährlich.
> Und jz zieh mal einer MRL ff. zum Vergle🤦


Ja, leider hat die EU die Autohersteller verpflichtet, dass mind. bei Antritt der Fahrt der Spurhalteassisten aktiv sein muss.
Seitdem ist meine erste Handlung nach Fahrzeugstart immer, den Spurhalteassistenten auszuschalten.
Besonders in den Baustellen auf der Autobahn habe ich beim Überholen immer ein bisschen Schi**, dass ich mal wegen dem Assistenten in einem LKW lande...


----------



## jensemann (29 August 2022)

Das Ausprogrammieren von automatisch eingeschalteten Assistenten könnte zum Geschäftsmodell werden  Danke EU


----------



## NBerger (29 August 2022)

> Und jz zieh mal einer MRL ff. zum Vergle🤦


Hääää, Abkürzungen sind ja ganz nett, aber das verstehe ich jetzt wirklich nicht.
Wäre da jemand mal so nett das zu "übersetzen"?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 August 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Das Ausprogrammieren von automatisch eingeschalteten Assistenten könnte zum Geschäftsmodell werden


Ich habe ja mal irgendwo gehört, da gibt es Module für diverse Hersteller / Modelle zu kaufen. Aber mehr weiß ich nicht, habe ich nur mal gehört


----------



## MFreiberger (29 August 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Hääää, Abkürzungen sind ja ganz nett, aber das verstehe ich jetzt wirklich nicht.
> Wäre da jemand mal so nett das zu "übersetzen"?


100% ACK!

Versuch: "Und *jetzt* zieh*'* mal einer *die *MRL* und andere Normen/Gesetze *zum Vergle*ich* *heran*."


----------



## marlob (29 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> 100% ACK!
> 
> Versuch: "Und *jetzt* zieh*'* mal einer *die *MRL* und andere Normen/Gesetze *zum Vergle*ich* *heran*."


Und jetzt noch MRL durch Maschinenrichtlinie ersetzen

Jetzt sind alle Abkürzungen weg ;-)


----------



## Oberchefe (29 August 2022)

> Ja, leider hat die EU die Autohersteller verpflichtet, dass mind. bei Antritt der Fahrt der Spurhalteassisten aktiv sein muss.



Da ist doch die EU nicht alleine drauf gekommen. Das haben denen doch (wie der E-Call) die Lobbyisten der deutschen Autohersteller bzw. -zulieferer eingetrichtert.
E-Call ist doch eine tolle Sache für die: der Unfall wird nicht verhindert aber die Vertragswerkstatt macht das Geschäft.


----------



## Plan_B (29 August 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Hääää


Sorry, bin grad auf ner Atlantikinsel.
Meine Wurstfinger treffen auf dem Minihanydisplay manchmal daneben.


----------



## flubber (6 September 2022)

Oh, schönen Urlaub. Da brauchste dann ja wohl keine Spurhalteassistenten. ;-)


----------



## Plan_B (8 September 2022)

Danke, und nein, das Teil brauch ich so nicht. Auch nicht in Mitteleuropa.
Andererseits wurde mir dringend ans Herz gelegt, einen Automatik zu mieten, weil ich sonst bei den dort häufigen >20% Steigung nicht anfahren könnte.
Alter, dat hab ich auf nem W50 gelernt und meime Tochter bei mir. Der Tipgeber gehört bestimmt zu denen, die all die Assis brauchen 🤦


----------



## ducati (14 September 2022)

🙈


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2022)

Naja Faktor 2,5 beim Strom.
Ich denk mal, auf dem Strommarkt werden wir demnächst so einige Pleiten erleben.
Die ganzen "Billiganbieter" werden Probleme bekommen genügend Strom für ihre Kunden an den Strombörsen zu bekommen.
Da gab es in den letzten Jahren schon immer wieder Probleme und das wird sich jetzt häufen.
Wir hatten noch nie soviele Spam-Anrufe wie zur Zeit.
Früher waren es Handy-Verträge und heute ist es eben Strom und Gas.


----------



## ducati (14 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich denk mal, auf dem Strommarkt werden wir demnächst so einige Pleiten erleben.


bei nem Strompreis von 0,72€/kWh sicherlich nicht nur bei den Stromanbietern... So langsam glaube ich, mal sollte aufpassen, dass nicht das ganze Land oder die ganze westliche Welt zusammenkracht.
Wie war das mit den goldenen Zwanzigern im letzten Jahrhundert? Was danach kam kennt man ja...


----------



## GLT (14 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich, mal sollte aufpassen, dass nicht das ganze Land oder die ganze westliche Welt EU zusammenkracht.


Dass wird von unserer Obrigkeit billigend in Kauf genommen - mit blindem Gehorsam, ohne Hirn u. Verstand zeigen wir es dem bösen Osten u. wenn bei uns auch alles vor die Hunde geht - egal.

Wie es dann tatsächlich kommt, werden wir ja sehen.

Passendes Liedgut


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2022)

Ich seh es nicht ganz so extrem pessimistisch.
Das liegt aber vielleicht auch am Alter.
Wir hatten schon mal eine Energiekrise mit autofreien Sonntag und umgerechnet ähnlich hohen Sprit- und Heizöl-Preisen. Ich hab vor kurzem alte Unterlagen entsorgt. Darunter Darlehensverträge vom Haus meiner Eltern. Zinssatz 11%. Also auch schon alles mal dagewesen.


----------



## ducati (14 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich seh es nicht ganz so extrem pessimistisch.
> Das liegt aber vielleicht auch am Alter.
> Wir hatten schon mal eine Energiekrise mit autofreien Sonntag und umgerechnet ähnlich hohen Sprit- und Heizöl-Preisen. Ich hab vor kurzem alte Unterlagen entsorgt. Darunter Darlehensverträge vom Haus meiner Eltern. Zinssatz 11%. Also auch schon alles mal dagewesen.


ja, das ist schon auch ein Argument, was mich etwas beruhigt 
Die Deutsche Einheit, die Finanzkrise, die Flüchtlingskrise, die Coronakrise wurden auch irgendwie überstanden, obwohl alle gesagt haben, wir schaffen das nie.

wir werden sehn


----------



## Markus (14 September 2022)

Ich sehe es in Summe schon auch positiv.
Den Pessimisten stimme ich aber vollumfänglich zu - die meisten haben noch nicht gerafft was da auf uns zukommt.
Auch wenn sie ihre Nebenkostenabrechnungen dann alle haben werden viele es nicht kapieren.

Aber im großen und Ganzen sehe ich das schon positiv.
Ich denke das unserer jämmerlichen degenerierten Gesellschaft so ein bisschen Krise und ne ordentlichen kalte Dusche ganz gut tut.
Wenn wir das packen - und das werden wir, der Mensch ist leidensfähiger als viele denken - dann werden wir daraus in neuer Stärke hervorgehen.
Ich freu mich schon ein bisschen drauf.

Die Winetouaktion hat eindeutig bewiesen das es noch lange nicht schlimm genug ist.
Es gibt immer noch zu viele Volldeppen die in unserer Gesellschaft eine Bühne und Einfluss haben.

Vielleicht werden wieder lernen das ein Leben ohne die vielen unwichtigen Dinge an die wir uns halt gewöhnt haben auch sehr schon sein kann. Vielleicht schöner und stressfreier - dann wird das schon ne Gute Sache.


----------



## ducati (14 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Den Pessimisten stimme ich aber vollumfänglich zu - die meisten haben noch nicht gerafft was da auf uns zukommt.





Markus schrieb:


> der Mensch ist leidensfähiger als viele denken





Markus schrieb:


> Vielleicht werden wieder lernen das ein Leben ohne die vielen unwichtigen Dinge an die wir uns halt gewöhnt haben auch sehr schon sein kann. Vielleicht schöner und stressfreier - dann wird das schon ne Gute Sache.


----------



## ducati (14 September 2022)

Die DDR und der kalte Krieg wurden auch überstanden, wenn auch nur knapp und nicht von jedem... 

Hoffen wir zumindest, dass eine größere militärische Eskalation ausbleibt...


----------



## Markus (14 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hoffen wir zumindest, dass eine größere militärische Eskalation ausbleibt...



Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
Dazu müsste jemand durchdrehen.
Als reine Konflikteskalation sehen ich da aktuell kein Szenario - bin aber auch nur ein dummer Elektriker und kein General.

Auf sowas etwas freue ich mich natürlich nicht und wünsche es niemandem auf der Welt!
Nur damit es hier keine Fehlinterpretation meines obigen Posts gibt.


----------



## Frohnius (14 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich seh es nicht ganz so extrem pessimistisch.
> Das liegt aber vielleicht auch am Alter.
> Wir hatten schon mal eine Energiekrise mit autofreien Sonntag und umgerechnet ähnlich hohen Sprit- und Heizöl-Preisen. Ich hab vor kurzem alte Unterlagen entsorgt. Darunter Darlehensverträge vom Haus meiner Eltern. Zinssatz 11%. Also auch schon alles mal dagewesen.


find ich tatsächlich klasse die aussage !!

etwas beruhigt mich das - du hast völlig recht, wir werden das alle überstehen.

evtl werde ich keine strompreiserhöhung erfahren - 2 jahre festpreisgarantie bei eon im letzen jahr geklickt  - abwarten ob es dabei bleibt.
wenn würde ich mir das irgendwie leisten können - so wie die meisten hier.

beunruhigend ist schon dass die wirtschaft gegen die wand fährt - 
was bleibt unseren kindern und enkeln ?
(ok die glotzen ins handy und interessieren sich für nichts - das bürgergeld kommt ja pünktlich)

mich ärgern nur die gründe für den ganzen mist !!!
und z.b. dass die regierung sich mit ihrem entlastungspaket als feuerwehr ausgibt - tatsächlich sind sie die brandstifter ...


----------



## GLT (14 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das liegt aber vielleicht auch am Alter.


Die 1.Ölkrise hast Du alter Sack aber auch nicht wirklich aktiv durchlebt u. dein Auto stehen lassen müssen - wenngleich du vl.t auf der Strasse spazieren warst 
Die 2te Krise, war da schon aktiver mitgemacht.

Im Gegensatz zu damals, schiessen wir uns diesmal aber aktiv selber ins Bein - und das ärgert mich persönlich durchaus, wenngleich sich die Situation schon sehr viel drastischer entwickeln müsste, bevor ich selbst ernsthafte Folgen verspüren werde. Aber um uns rum ist nicht jeder in der Situation die Entwicklung im Grunde entspannt zu sehen - einige erleiden inzwischen sehr akute Konsequenzen dieses Unfugs.


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2022)

Tja, sieht man es mal objektiv, dann hatten wir eine verdammt lange Zeit, in der es uns richtig gut ging.
Früher waren die Auf- und Abbewegungen in deutlich kürzeren Abständen und mit stärkeren Ausschlägen als bis zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt.
Ob wir uns selber ins Bein schiessen ... keine Ahnung. Da trau ich mir kein Urteil zu. Die Situation ist komplex.
Irgendwie ist's wie bei einer Fussball-WM. Da haben wir auch immer 80 Millionen Bundestrainer.


----------



## magier (14 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 63520
> 
> 🙈


Bestandskunde , gut, das ich den "Jedes Jahr billiger " wechselkram nicht mitgemacht habe ...


----------



## ducati (14 September 2022)

magier schrieb:


> Bestandskunde , gut, das ich den "Jedes Jahr billiger " wechselkram nicht mitgemacht habe ...


Umziehen ist vermutlich grad keine gute Idee😭


----------



## al3x (15 September 2022)

magier schrieb:


> Bestandskunde , gut, das ich den "Jedes Jahr billiger " wechselkram nicht mitgemacht habe ...



Ich hab Ende 2020 noch gewechselt (war zuvor bei Stromio -> die gibts jetzt nicht mehr) 
Jetzt zahl ich *18ct/kWh Brutto *und hab noch Preisgarantie bis 31.12.2023.
Hoffen wir mal das sich die Lage bis dahin etwas beruhigt und es auch mit meinem Anbieter bis dahin gut geht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2022)

al3x schrieb:


> Jetzt zahl ich *18ct/kWh Brutto *und hab noch Preisgarantie bis 31.12.2023.


das ist aber nicht in Deutschland, oder?


----------



## al3x (15 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht in Deutschland, oder?


doch klar. Sogar in Süddeutschland.  Abgeschlossen mit 25ct, aber EEG Umlage ist ja weggefallen.


----------



## Frohnius (15 September 2022)

al3x schrieb:


> Ich hab Ende 2020 noch gewechselt (war zuvor bei Stromio -> die gibts jetzt nicht mehr)
> Jetzt zahl ich *18ct/kWh Brutto *und hab noch Preisgarantie bis 31.12.2023.
> Hoffen wir mal das sich die Lage bis dahin etwas beruhigt und es auch mit meinem Anbieter bis dahin gut geht...


sauber !!!
ok ich bin bei eon ... 24ct brutto und preisgarantie bis 30.9.23 und denke dass eon nicht pleite geht 
aber .. das ist noch mit EEG umlage !!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht in Deutschland, oder?


Das habe ich auch, allerdings nur für meine WP.


----------



## Markus (15 September 2022)

Scheinbar geht den Russen das Budget für den Infokrieg aus.
Anstatt Propagandakomentare zu posten scheinen die Spamfarmen wieder zu ihrem alten Handwerkwerk zurückzukehren.
Also ich finde es nimmt in letzter Zeit wieder sehr zu...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2022)

Mal wieder die Öffentlichen, die ihre Zahlenden Zuschauer 
aufklären möchten. Nachrechnen könnt ihr gerne selber.


----------



## ducati (15 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mal wieder die Öffentlichen, die ihre Zahlenden Zuschauer
> aufklären möchten. Nachrechnen könnt ihr gerne selber.


Das kann man sich locker so hinrechnen, wie man es braucht.

Aktuelle Erfahrung von deutschen Autobahnen, Stand Aug/Sep2022: Es fährt so gut wie kein Auto schneller als 130...

Also mit einem Tempolimit von 130 würde man im Vergleich zu jetzt, so gut wie nichts sparen. Zumal alle die jetzt schneller als 130 fahren, sich vermutlich auch nur bedingt an ein Tempolimit halten würden.

Aktuell bin ich ca. 2000km pro Woche auf der Autobahn, also ich weiss, wovon ich rede.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Aktuelle Erfahrung von deutschen Autobahnen, Stand Aug/Sep2022: Es fährt so gut wie kein Auto schneller als 130...


Das erlebe ich bei mir aber etwas anders ( Bayern ). Mit 130 gehörst du hier bei mir zu den langsamsten ( LKW und Fahrzeuge mit Anhänger mal ausgenommen ).


----------



## ducati (15 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das erlebe ich bei mir aber etwas anders ( Bayern ). Mit 130 gehörst du hier bei mir zu den langsamsten ( LKW und Fahrzeuge mit Anhänger mal ausgenommen ).


keine Ahnung  Dann fährst Du zu anderen Zeiten 

Also A4, 8, 13, 72, 93, 96 fährt zu meinen Zeiten kaum jemand schnell  Entweder ist wenig Verkehr, dann sinds nur die Sonntagsfahrer, oder es ist viel Verkehr, dann gehts eh nicht schnell... Mal abgesehn davon, dass ein großer Teil eh schon beschränkt auf 120 oder weniger ist...

Vielleicht zähle ich mal die Autos die schneller sind


----------



## Ralle (15 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> keine Ahnung
> Vielleicht zähle ich mal die Autos die schneller sind


Ehrlich, du solltest deinen Tacho mal von Meilen auf Kilometer pro Stunde zurückstellen!


----------



## ducati (15 September 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ehrlich, du solltest deinen Tacho mal von Meilen auf Kilometer pro Stunde zurückstellen!


hmm, vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich mit 130 auf der linken Spur fahre


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> hmm, vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich mit 130 auf der linken Spur fahre


Vielleicht auch einfach mal den Blick vom Handy wegnehmen       📱 👀

😁


----------



## Heinileini (15 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mit 130 gehörst du hier bei mir zu den langsamsten ( LKW und Fahrzeuge mit Anhänger mal ausgenommen ).


Die Fahrzeuge mit Anhänger ausgenommen? Soweit die Theorie! 



ducati schrieb:


> hmm, vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich mit 130 auf der linken Spur fahre


Ach Du bist das, ducati. Ich hätte ja nicht erwartet, dass von Dir schon sooo viele Kopien geclont wurden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2022)

Also noch einmal, damit die Rechnung
verstanden wird. Fahre ich 130 KM/H und
habe einen Verbrauch von ca. 7 l/100KM,
kann ich den auf 3,5 l/100KM reduzieren
wenn ich nur noch 100 KM/H fahre.
Wenn ich dann unter 70 KM/H fahre komme
ich dann wahrscheinlich in die Situation das
ich Benzin Produziere. Also bitte nicht mehr
Volltanken


----------



## ducati (15 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Also noch einmal, damit die Rechnung
> verstanden wird. Fahre ich 130 KM/H und
> habe einen Verbrauch von ca. 7 l/100KM,
> kann ich den auf 3,5 l/100KM reduzieren
> ...


vielleicht sind die 2,9Mrd. auch die Bussgeldeinnahmen


----------



## Heinileini (15 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann unter 70 KM/H fahre komme
> ich dann wahrscheinlich in die Situation das
> ich Benzin Produziere.


Die Entwicklung der Verbrenner mit Rückspeisung wurde doch längst abgebrochen, weil man mit einer viel früheren Umstellung auf eAntriebe gerechnet hatte!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 September 2022)

Mit Doktortitel zum Elektriker: Wie ein 43-Jähriger ganz neu beginnt


----------



## Mrtain (15 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mit Doktortitel zum Elektriker: Wie ein 43-Jähriger ganz neu beginnt


Find ich gut.


----------



## Mrtain (15 September 2022)

Neuer ICE aus Spanien Siemens hat den Kürzeren gezogen – das sind die Gründe


----------



## magier (15 September 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> https://www.wiwo.de/technologie/mobilitaet/neuer-ice-aus-spanien-warum-siemens-den-kuerzeren-gezogen-hat/28679374.html


Die Website ist nicht erreichbar​Die DNS-Adresse von *xn--neuer%20ice%20aus%20spanien%20warum%20siemens%20den%20krzeren%20gezogen%20hat-66h* wurde nicht gefunden. Eine Problemdiagnose wird durchgeführt.


----------



## Mrtain (15 September 2022)

magier schrieb:


> Die Website ist nicht erreichbar​Die DNS-Adresse von *xn--neuer%20ice%20aus%20spanien%20warum%20siemens%20den%20krzeren%20gezogen%20hat-66h* wurde nicht gefunden. Eine Problemdiagnose wird durchgeführt.


Habe es korrigiert. Bedienungsfehler 😵‍💫


----------



## Oberchefe (15 September 2022)

> Wenn ich dann unter 70 KM/H fahre komme
> ich dann wahrscheinlich in die Situation das
> ich Benzin Produziere



Das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung (wie sie typisch für die Bild ist). Von einem Automatisierer sollte man mehr erwarten. Der Luftwiderstand ist keineswegs linear.

Kennlinie gibt es beispielsweise hier:


			Luftwiderstand


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung (wie sie typisch für die Bild ist). Von einem Automatisierer sollte man mehr erwarten. Der Luftwiderstand ist keineswegs linear.
> 
> Kennlinie gibt es beispielsweise hier:
> 
> ...


Na klar, verbrauche ich nur noch die Hälfte,
wenn ich von 130 auf 100 Reduziere, merke
ich jedes Mal auf der Autobahn, du Automatisierungsexperte!

Im übrigen hat der WDR seine Aussage
Korrigiert und bemerkt das vielleicht doch
nur 10% sind, auch wenn der Wind etwas heftiger weht.


----------



## Plan_B (15 September 2022)

Sollte einer von Euch demnächst mit 70 auf der Autobahn fahren, dann bitte äusserst rechts. Erstmögliche Ausfahrt benutzen!!!!


----------



## Heinileini (16 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Na klar, verbrauche ich nur noch die Hälfte,
> wenn ich von 130 auf 100 Reduziere, merke
> ich jedes Mal auf der Autobahn, du Automatisierungsexperte!


Hmmm, Helmut. 
Das will ich Dir gerne glauben. Aber wie darf ich das verstehen? Jedes Mal?
- Muss man die Reduktion von 130 km/h auf 100 km/h häufiger/regelmässig wiederholen, um die Halbierung des Verbrauchs längerfristig aufrecht zu erhalten?
- Muss z.B. bei jeder Fahrt die Reduktion von 130 km/h auf 100 km/h (mindestens?) einmal stattfinden?
- Nach welcher Zeit bzw. nach Zurücklegen welcher Strecke seit der zuletzt erfolgten Reduktion von 130 km/h auf 100 km/h sollte die Reduktion wiederholt werden?
- Lohnt es sich, allein zwecks Ausführung der Reduktion von 130 km/h auf 100 km/h auf die Autobahn fahren, obwohl man die Autobahn eigentlich gar nicht benutzen will? 
- Ab welcher Entfernung zur nächsten Autobahn würdest Du das empfehlen?
- Wäre es nicht wirksamer, aus einer höheren Geschwindigkeit auf Tempo 100 km/h zu reduzieren?
- Ab welcher Entfernung zu einer Stelle auf der Autobahn, an der man diese höhere Geschwindigkeit fahren darf, würdest Du Gebrauch davon machen?

Gruss, Heinileini
. . Duck&wech


----------



## JoGi65 (16 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung der Verbrenner mit Rückspeisung wurde doch längst abgebrochen, weil man mit einer viel früheren Umstellung auf eAntriebe gerechnet hatte!



Bei meinem 71 Buick Electra waren die Amis aber schon ganz nah dran. Der Name war zwar Fake, aber bei der Benzinpumpe war nur mehr ein winziger Designfehler, da der Rücklauf nur 1/4" innen, statt 3/8" wie die Zuleitung hat. Das kann ja nicht funktionieren. Werde es einmal umbauen und schaun ob er nicht doch beim Bergabfahren Benzin produziert... Hoffentlich brauch ich dann keinen Zusatztank.


----------



## codemonkey (16 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Also noch einmal, damit die Rechnung
> verstanden wird. Fahre ich 130 KM/H und
> habe einen Verbrauch von ca. 7 l/100KM,
> kann ich den auf 3,5 l/100KM reduzieren
> ...


Ich kann Deiner Rechnung nicht folgen. In dem von Dir geteilten Schaubild waren doch von ca. 1,1% bei einer Begrenzung auf 130km/h und etwa 3% bei einer Begrenzung auf 100km/h die Rede. Die Ersparnis bei einer Reduzierung von 130km/h auf 100km/h soll dann etwa 1,9% Ersparnis bringen. Wie Deine Halbierung des Verbrauchs damit korrelieren soll, verstehe ich nicht.

Meine persönliche Einstellung dazu ist: Die Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf 130km/h setzen und die bestehenden Reduzierungen nochmal auf den Prüfstand stellen, viele 80/100/120er-Zonen sind historisch bedingt, weil es da früher mal Unfälle gegeben hat. Dann wurde die Situation verbessert, in dem man die Auf- und Abfahrten überarbeitet hat, die Strecke verbreitert usw. aber die Beschränkung bleibt.
Wenn man sich das Fahrverhalten in den Nachbarländern anschaut, stelle ich jedes Mal fest, dass die da auch 130 fahren, und zwar durch die Bank. da muss man nicht ständig bremsen und beschleunigen, da macht ein Tempomat auch plötzlich richtig viel Sinn.


----------



## ducati (16 September 2022)

Die Rechnung vom WDR, dass man spart wenn ein Tempolimit kommt ist einfach Hirnverbrannt... Erstens, wer ist "man"? Zweitens klar verbraucht man weniger wenn man langsamer fährt sollte einem der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen bzw. hat mans in der Fahrschule gelernt...
Nur hat das absolut nix mit nem Tempolimit zu tun. Wenn jemand sparen will oder muss, dann kann er ja so langsam fahren wie er denkt. Dafür brauchs keinen Zwang. Und vor allem muss mir das keine Regierung vorschreiben.
Es sei denn, es ist absehbar, dass nach dem Ölimportstop aus Russland ab dem 1.1. dann auch der Sprit knapp wird... Nur dann hats nichts mit Geld sparen sondern mit Öl sparen zu tun.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Nur dann hats nichts mit Geld sparen sondern mit Öl sparen zu tun.


Vielleicht hat unsere Umwelt ja auch was davon 🌻🥀🌤️


----------



## ducati (16 September 2022)

codemonkey schrieb:


> die bestehenden Reduzierungen nochmal auf den Prüfstand stellen, viele 80/100/120er-Zonen sind historisch bedingt.


Das glaubs Du doch selbst nicht, dass das passiert 🙈


----------



## ducati (16 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat unsere Umwelt ja auch was davon 🌻🥀🌤️


Ja, das ist auch ein Argument...
Aber wie gesagt, soviele fahren grad nicht wesentlich schneller als 130...
Hab grad einige 100km hinter mir. So im Schnitt alle 10km überholt mich mal einer mit wesentlich mehr als 130.
Und ca. die hälfte der Strecke ist eh schon auf <=130 begrenzt...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Dafür brauchs keinen Zwang. Und vor allem muss mir das keine Regierung vorschreiben.


Da gab es wohl mal einen Versuch von der Regierung.


> 1953 wurden sämtliche Höchstgeschwindigkeiten in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland wieder aufgehoben
> ...
> ab 1. September 1957 innerorts jedoch wieder eingeführt....


hat wohl nicht geklappt mit der Eigenverantwortung.

Quelle


----------



## Plan_B (16 September 2022)

Hab ich anders gesehen


ducati schrieb:


> soviele fahren grad nicht wesentlich schneller als 130.


Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hab grad einige 100km hinter mir. So im Schnitt alle 10km überholt mich mal einer mit wesentlich mehr als 130.


Wie gesagt, du musst die linke Spur halt auch mal frei machen


----------



## ducati (16 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du musst die linke Spur halt auch mal frei machen


Ich probiers mal die nächsten 100km 😂


----------



## ducati (16 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> hat wohl nicht geklappt mit der Eigenverantwortung.


Ich red ja nicht von Eigenverantwortung. Sondern von der Argumentation des Geld sparens durch Tempolimit. Als nächstes kommt der Zwang zum Einkaufen bri Aldi, weils da billiger ist.


----------



## ducati (16 September 2022)

Zum Thema Sparen. Am meisten Geld würde ich übrigens sparen, wenn ich den Raststätten keinen Cappuccino für 5,70€ trinken würde...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Sondern von der Argumentation des Geld sparens durch Tempolimit


Wo ist denn da das Problem. Das Plakat bezieht sich ja vor allem auf das sparen fossiler Kraftstoffe


ducati schrieb:


> *Als nächstes kommt der Zwang* zum Einkaufen bri Aldi, weils da billiger ist.


Ducati, das Plakat ist vom WDR und nicht von der Bundesregierung.


----------



## Heinileini (16 September 2022)

codemonkey schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Einstellung dazu ist: Die Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf 130km/h setzen und die bestehenden Reduzierungen nochmal auf den Prüfstand stellen, viele 80/100/120er-Zonen sind historisch bedingt, weil es da früher mal Unfälle gegeben hat.


Ja, da hat jemand aus den Fehlern anderer gelernt. Aber ich dachte immer, dass das Lernen aus eigenen Fehlern so "nachhaltig" sein soll.

Beispiel, allerdings Landstrasse: z.T. kurvig, leichtes Gefälle, Winter, EisRegen, einige Abenteurer mit SommerReifen im StrassenGraben gelandet. Abhilfe: seither seit zig Jahren ein ganzjährig geltendes TempoLimit von 40 km/h, das schon weit, weit vor der besagten Stelle beginnt und erst weit, weit hinter selibiger endet. Wirkung: nur wenige halten sich "halbwegs" an das TempoLimit. Die, die es tun, werden überholt oder ersatzweise bedrängt. Häufigkeit der Anwesenheit von Blitzern: hält sich merkwürdigerweise in Grenzen. Vermutlich wurde die Beschilderung unter DenkmalSchutz gestellt.

Das atemberaubendste TempoLimit, das ich auf einer deutschen Autobahn je gesehen habe, war 5 (in Worten: fünf) km/h. Die Ursache war (pre-?)historisch bedingt.
FahrbahnDecke eingebrochen, weil im Untergrund (in vorgeschichtlicher Zeit?) BergbauArbeiten stattgefunden hatten.


codemonkey schrieb:


> Dann wurde die Situation verbessert, in dem man die Auf- und Abfahrten überarbeitet hat, die Strecke verbreitert usw. aber die Beschränkung bleibt.


Beispiel, allerdings ebenfalls Landstrasse: FahrbahnDecke erneuert. TempoLimit 50 km/h. OK, anfangs jedenfalls. Nach über 1 Jahr unverändert TempoLimit 50 km/h. Häh? (Wurde aber mittlerweile aufgehoben, die Investition in die teueren VerkehrSchilder musste sich erst amortisieren?)


codemonkey schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das Fahrverhalten in den Nachbarländern anschaut, stelle ich jedes Mal fest, dass die da auch 130 fahren, ...


Ja, ... "in den NachbarLändern, ... da ...". Aber wehe, sie verirren sich aus den NachbarLändern in unser Land! Und die kommen nicht nur aus den NachbarLändern zu uns gereist, sondern z.B. auch aus China, um bei uns mit mehr als LichtGeschwindigkeit zu brettern. Nein, das ist kein TippFehler. Die sprechen einfach "R" wie "L" aus.


----------



## Heinileini (16 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sparen. Am meisten Geld würde ich übrigens sparen, wenn ich den Raststätten keinen Cappuccino für 5,70€ trinken würde...


Trinkst Du denn wirklich sooo viel Cappuccino in den Raststätten?
Apropos 5,70€. Hast Du dabei schon den Gutschein vom ToilettenBesuch herausgerechnet?


----------



## ducati (16 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Apropos 5,70€. Hast Du dabei schon den Gutschein vom ToilettenBesuch herausgerechnet?


Heut war der Kaffee sogar mal umsonst. Weil die Bonuskarte voll war 🙈


----------



## Oberchefe (16 September 2022)

Der erhöhte Verbrauch aufgrund von Luftwiderstand usw. ist das eine, erschwerend kommt dazu, dass ständig stark abgebremst werden muss, weil einer mit 5Km/h schneller als der LKW hinter diesem rauszieht und nicht in der Lage ist, die Geschwindigkeit des nachfolgenden Verkehrs zu erkennen, der ist ja "noch so weit weg", da reicht es mir ja noch locker raus" und dann natürlich nach dem LKW  auch nicht gleich wieder nach Rechts wechselt, Spur wechseln ist ja sooo anstrengend und vielleicht komme ich danach nicht wieder sofort auf die linke Spur. Da bleibt er dann kilometerweise auf der linken Spur bis die Lücke kilometerlang ist und wenn er dann mal auf die rechte Spur wechselt dauert es natürlich wieder eine kleine Ewigkeit bis der Stau hinter ihm sich wieder aufgelöst hat und er fühlt sich in seiner Meinung bestätigt, dass er besser links bleibt weil er ja sonst nicht mehr so leicht auf die linke Spur wechseln kann.
Dieses Verhalten führt zu ständigem Bremsen/Beschleunigen, was den Verbrauch zusätzlich in die Höhe treibt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Dieses Verhalten führt zu ständigem Bremsen/Beschleunigen, was den Verbrauch zusätzlich in die Höhe treibt.


Also ein Grund mehr das alle 80 fahren 🙈😂


----------



## ducati (16 September 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Der erhöhte Verbrauch aufgrund von Luftwiderstand usw. ist das eine, erschwerend kommt dazu, dass ständig stark abgebremst werden muss, weil einer mit 5Km/h schneller als der LKW hinter diesem rauszieht und nicht in der Lage ist, die Geschwindigkeit des nachfolgenden Verkehrs zu erkennen, der ist ja "noch so weit weg", da reicht es mir ja noch locker raus" und dann natürlich nach dem LKW  auch nicht gleich wieder nach Rechts wechselt, Spur wechseln ist ja sooo anstrengend und vielleicht komme ich danach nicht wieder sofort auf die linke Spur. Da bleibt er dann kilometerweise auf der linken Spur bis die Lücke kilometerlang ist und wenn er dann mal auf die rechte Spur wechselt dauert es natürlich wieder eine kleine Ewigkeit bis der Stau hinter ihm sich wieder aufgelöst hat und er fühlt sich in seiner Meinung bestätigt, dass er besser links bleibt weil er ja sonst nicht mehr so leicht auf die linke Spur wechseln kann.
> Dieses Verhalten führt zu ständigem Bremsen/Beschleunigen, was den Verbrauch zusätzlich in die Höhe treibt.


Redest Du grad von mir🤔😂


----------



## Plan_B (16 September 2022)

Ich gebs ja zu:
Gewisse Verkehrsteilnehmer forcieren den Wunsch nach ner Gatling im Kühlergrill.


----------



## Oberchefe (16 September 2022)

> Redest Du grad von mir🤔😂



Kann schon sein, entweder bist du derjenige, der kaum schneller als der LKW ist oder aber derjenige, der mit 160 ankommt und in die Eisen steigen muss. ;.)


----------



## Plan_B (19 September 2022)

Ich hätte wetten wollen, dass heut in London irgendein Spinner versucht, das tapfere Schneiderlein zu übertrumpfen.
Immerhin sollen ja angeblich mehr als 7 hochrangige Gäste in einem Reisebus gesessen sein.

Aber ich hab nich gewettet. Wäre wie immer ausgegangen.


----------



## Plan_B (23 September 2022)

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand darüber nachgedacht, was der (hirnverbrannte) Weiterbetrieb von AKW mit dem Strompreis (beim gegenwärtigen Ermittlungsschlüssel) macht?
Da sollten dann auch zukünftige Kosten wie z.B Entsorgung berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Markus (23 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand darüber nachgedacht, was der (hirnverbrannte) Weiterbetrieb von AKW mit dem Strompreis (beim gegenwärtigen Ermittlungsschlüssel) macht?
> Da sollten dann auch zukünftige Kosten wie z.B Entsorgung berücksichtigt werden.



Was willst du da konkret sagen? 
Gibt es diesen Schlüssel schon? 

Ich hoffe doch dass die Vernunft einen Betrieb ohne derartige Schlüssel bietet. Das ist schön unverschämt genug mit dem Gas. Der Strompreis geht ja im Prinzip nur deswegen so nach oben weil die 15% von den Gaskraftwerken so teuer sind und alle Erzeugerformen am teuersten Preis gemessen werden bzw. Die teuerste Erzeugung den finalen Preis bestimmt.

Wie sich ein derart dummes Konstrukt in einer freien Marktwirtschaft Europaweit etablieren könnte musst du dumme Politiker und koruppte Ernergiekonzerne fragen. 

Aber grundsätzlich zeigt die aktuelle Situation recht deutlich wie wir und selbst in unseren Strunzdummen Strukturen und Regularien verfangen haben und sich dadurch viele Leute eine goldene Nase verdienen. 

Ich bin absolut dafür alles an AKW hochzufahren was noch irgendwie hochfahrbar ist. Den Habeck kann man dann zusammen mit den alten Brennstäben entsorgen. Einfach nur für den DÜMMSTEN Spruch den ein sogananter Wirtschaftsminister jemals gesagt hat: "wir haben kein Stromproblem, wir haben ein Gasproblem"! 

Nach so einem Spruch hilft eigentlich nur noch die sofortige Amtsenthebung.


----------



## Plan_B (23 September 2022)

Ich mein genau den strunzdoofen Schlüssel, der den Strom jz schon verteuert, wie von Dir beschrieben.

In dem Punkt AKW hochfahren habe ich allerding zu Dir einen diametralen Standpunkt.

Unser OB hat grad der Tage veröffentlicht, dass unser Gebiet im Erkundungsplan Endlager enthalten ist. Welch Überrraschung: alle sind dagegen, selbstreden auch der OB.

Solange dieser Punkt nicht geklärt ist, sind AKW für mich ein rotes Tuch. Unser sonniger Abfall muss entsorgt werden und das nicht im Ausland.


----------



## Markus (23 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> In dem Punkt AKW hochfahren habe ich allerding zu Dir einen diametralen Standpunkt.



Das Wort kannte ich noch nicht, aber es gefällt mir   



Plan_B schrieb:


> Unser OB hat grad der Tage veröffentlicht, dass unser Gebiet im Erkundungsplan Endlager enthalten ist. Welch Überrraschung: alle sind dagegen, selbstreden auch der OB.
> 
> Solange dieser Punkt nicht geklärt ist, sind AKW für mich ein rotes Tuch. Unser sonniger Abfall muss entsorgt werden und das nicht im Ausland.



Ich denke niemand mag das Zeug. Und ich denke es gibt kaum noch jemand der ernsthaft langfristig an der Technik festhalten will. Aber im Moment ist es halt nicht so einfach. Da kommt es auf 2 oder 3 Jahre nicht an. Auf der anderen Seite dürfen diese Jahre dann nicht mit "puhh ging ja nochmal gut, geht doch! Weiter so" gelebt werden. Die Zeit muss genutzt werden um Alternativen durzuprügeln.


----------



## Mrtain (23 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite dürfen diese Jahre dann nicht mit "puhh ging ja nochmal gut, geht doch! Weiter so" gelebt werden.


💯% ack


----------



## Ralle (23 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Wie sich ein derart dummes Konstrukt in einer freien Marktwirtschaft Europaweit etablieren könnte musst du dumme Politiker und koruppte Ernergiekonzerne fragen.


100% Ack!


----------



## Heinileini (23 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> "wir haben kein Stromproblem, wir haben ein Gasproblem"!


Aber, wenn es darum geht, die steigenden StromPreise zu rechtfertigen, erfahren wir beiläufig, dass u.a. Gas zur StromProduktion verwendet wird.
Und wir werden daran erinnert, dass aus Gründen der Gerechtigkeit am Endverbraucher die Preise diverser EnergieArten alle miteinander zusammengewürfelt und quadriert (oder was auch immer) werden und deshalb immer nur gemeinsam explodieren.
Ist das vielleicht der "Schlüssel", den @Plan_B gemeint hat?


----------



## Plan_B (23 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Der Strompreis geht ja im Prinzip nur deswegen so nach oben weil die 15% von den Gaskraftwerken so teuer sind und alle Erzeugerformen am teuersten Preis gemessen werden bzw. Die teuerste Erzeugung den finalen Preis bestimmt.


Das ist doch ne supi Beschreibung, @Heinileini .
AKW würden, real betrachtet, die Stromerzeugung im Preis gigantisch verteuern nach o.g. Prinzip.
Irgendwann hat man sich bei AKW aber davon verabschiedet, die Folgekosten im Preis zu berücksichtigen und diese somit gerecht nach Energiebedarf (aka Verbrauch) umzulegen. Stattdessen bürdet man diese Kosten lieber der Allgemeinheit auf.
Bekanntlich steigen Steuervermeidungschancen mit steigendem Einkommen.


----------



## Heinileini (24 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Das ist doch ne supi Beschreibung, @Heinileini .


Genau und mittlerweile habe ich Markus' Beitrag auch gefunden und gelesen! 
Leider hielt er sich irgendwo versteckt, bis ich damit fertig war, meinen zu schreiben. Ich weiss, das ist nicht plausibel, aber trotzdem passiert so etwas hin und wieder und in letzter Zeit sogar auffällig oft.


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Aber, wenn es darum geht, die steigenden StromPreise zu rechtfertigen, erfahren wir beiläufig, dass u.a. Gas zur StromProduktion verwendet wird.
> Und wir werden daran erinnert, dass aus Gründen der Gerechtigkeit am Endverbraucher die Preise diverser EnergieArten alle miteinander zusammengewürfelt und quadriert (oder was auch immer) werden und deshalb immer nur gemeinsam explodieren.


Lies oben bei Makus.
Wenn mehr Strom benötigt wird, werden zusätzliche Kaftwerke angeworfen. Das sind i.d.R., aus praktischen Gründen Gaskraftwerke. Für den GESAMTEN Strompreis wird immer der Preis des letzten zugeschalteten Kraftwerks genommen, also garantiert immer der teuerste. Das wurde als geniale Lösung gefeiert, bedeutet aber eigentlich nur, der Kunde zahlt immer das Maximum, die Erzeuger machen sich die Taschen voll. Ganz legal!

Ich hab das nicht verifiziert, aber wenn das so ist, dann wäre das schon bezeichnend:




Hier der Link, scheint authentisch: https://www.makawind.de/index.php?show=news


----------



## Plan_B (24 September 2022)

Problematisch ist die Volatilität.
Erzeugen die schlecht regelbaren Erzeuger genug, werden Wind und Solar zuerst abgeworfen.
Ist aus Kostengründen auch bedingt nachvollziehbar.
Da braucht es auch andere Previewszenarien, um das zu ändern.


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2022)

Beim Ausmisten bin ich gerade auf eine alte DVD vom PC-Game "Die Siedler" gestossen.
Ich glaub das Spiel wäre gerade für viele Politker, Experten und auch Forenteilnehmer interessant.
Welche Faktoren müssen wie unter einen Hut gebracht werden, dass sich eine Gesellschaft entwickelt.

Bei den ganzen Diskussionen in den Medien, im Bekanntenkreis oder auch hier muss ich in der Zwischenzeit schmunzeln.
Letztlich ist ganz viel in Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft mit Regelungstechnik vergleichbar. Die meisten - inklusive mir - sind froh, wenn sie nen PID-Regler stabil hinkriegen. Die aktuelle Situation ist aber nicht ein einfacher PID, sondern ein ganzes Netz von Reglern mit gegenseitigen Abhängigkeiten und vielen Störgrößen. Aber jeder glaubt auf einmal, dass er die richtigen Stellgrößen und Einstellungen kennt.


----------



## Mrtain (24 September 2022)

Wir sind alle Bundestrainer


----------



## Plan_B (24 September 2022)

> Dieses Prinzip des Abrufs der Kraftwerke nach ihren Grenzkosten heißt Merit-Order-Modell.
> Gemäß diesem Prinzip wird bei einer hohen Nachfrage eher ein teures Gaskraftwerk preisbestimmend sein, während bei niedriger Nachfrage eher ein günstigeres Kohlekraftwerk den Preis setzt.


Gefunden: https://partner.mvv.de/blog/wie-entstehen-strompreise

Genau diese Preisbildung wird in der Politik gerade diskutiert.
Mir will nur nicht in den Kopf, warum AKW dabei als "billig" bezeichnet werden.
Sorge bereitet mir lediglich, wieviele potentielle Gaslieferanten diesen Winter ausfallen.
Nehmen wir nur den aktiellen Konflikt in Aserbaidschan. Kommt irgendwie genau passend.

Wie ich an anderer Stelle schon bemerkte: Selensky bietet ukrainischen Atomstrom zur Unterstützung an und kurz danach gibt es bedenkliche Kampfhandlungen um dessen AKW. Den Zusammenhang hab ich natürlich willkürlich hergeszellt.

PS: wer hätte das vermutet


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Mir will nur nicht in den Kopf, warum AKW dabei als "billig" bezeichnet werden.



Die Kraftwerkstypen haben unterschiedliche Wertigkeiten.
Kohle-, Wasser- und Atomkraftwerke sind Grundlastkraftwerke mit niedriger Wertigkeit. Also vereinfacht gesagt billig.
Diese Kraftwerke laufen fast immer und haben eine nahezu konstante Leistung. 
Kommt es nun zu Spitzen, brauchst du Sprinter. Also z.B. Speicher- oder Gaskraftwerke.
Diese Kraftwerke laufen im Vergleich zu den Grundlastkratwerken eher selten, müssen aber auch gebaut werden und betrieben werden.
Daher haben sie im Fall einer Spitze eine hohe Wertigkeit und sind teuer.
Können Spitzen auch durch Grundlastkraftwerke z.B. in einer anderen Region abgefangen werden, weil da viel Windkraft anfällt, "verkaufen" Grundlastkraftwerke ihren Strom auch teuer.
Durch den mittlerweilen sehr hohen Anteil an Windkraft- und PV-Anlagen ist das Managen des Stromnetztes und der Kraftwerke in Deutschland extrem schwierig geworden und gleicht dem Blick in die Glaskugel.


----------



## Plan_B (24 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Durch den mittlerweilen sehr hohen Anteil an Windkraft- und PV-Anlagen ist das Managen des Stromnetztes und der Kraftwerke in Deutschland extrem schwierig geworden und gleicht dem Blick in die Glaskugel


Hab ich nicht in Frage gestellt.
Es is halt selbst bei den Sprintern jeder Lastwechsel auch mit Kosten verbunden, was manchmal abgeregelte Ecopower erklären kann.
Der "kleine" Windkraftbetreiber wundert sich dann über das, was beim Blick aufs grosse ganze erst klarer wird.


----------



## Plan_B (25 September 2022)

Was veranlasst die Menschen in Lubmin anzunehmen, dass über NS2 Gas geliefert würde, wenn wir die Trasse jz zulassen würden?
Die Verknappung russischer Energie folgt definitiv einer (russischen) Strategie.


----------



## Frohnius (26 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Was veranlasst die Menschen in Lubmin anzunehmen, dass über NS2 Gas geliefert würde, wenn wir die Trasse jz zulassen würden?
> Die Verknappung russischer Energie folgt definitiv einer (russischen) Strategie.


Naja im Bundestag wurde da anders darüber diskutiert... Es ist Teil der Sanktionen kein russisches Gas mehr zu kaufen... Und unsere Waffenlieferungen werden wohl dazu führen dass Russland den Hahn zudreht... Wir sind übrigens in der EU das einzige Land, das Waffen liefert


----------



## Markus (26 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Wir sind übrigens in der EU das einzige Land, das Waffen liefert



??????


----------



## Frohnius (26 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> ??????


Amerikaner noch.. Aber in der EU sind wir die einzigen... Der ringtausch über andere Länder bedeutet nur dass wir uns deren panzer leihen..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Wir sind übrigens in der EU das einzige Land, das Waffen liefert


???
Ist das jetzt dein ernst?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Amerikaner noch.. Aber in der EU sind wir die einzigen... Der ringtausch über andere Länder bedeutet nur dass wir uns deren panzer leihen



wie immer völliger Blödsinn

Nur ein Beispiel:





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Markus (26 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Amerikaner noch.. Aber in der EU sind wir die einzigen... Der ringtausch über andere Länder bedeutet nur dass wir uns deren panzer leihen..



Ähhh... Geht's dir gut?


----------



## Plan_B (27 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Wir sind übrigens in der EU das einzige Land, das Waffen liefert


Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung, wir sollten Dich mitliefern. Du hast Waffenqualität.


----------



## Blockmove (27 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Wir sind übrigens in der EU das einzige Land, das Waffen liefert


Als SPSler gehört doch das Zusammensuchen von Informationen zum Tagesgeschäft.
Wie kann dann so ein Müll dabei rauskommen?


----------



## Frohnius (27 September 2022)

hmm hat die waagenknecht in einer bundestagsdebatte gesagt ... und die ampel hat ihre position verteidigt  ... also ich glaube nicht dass das so abwegig ist (und danke an die prolls hier, für eure antworten, finde es immer wieder geil den mobb aufzustacheln  )


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung, wir sollten Dich mitliefern. Du hast Waffenqualität.


Nein, das kannst du vergessen, Blindgänger (hier meine ich politisch, nicht zwangsläufig fachlich   ) haben die in der Ukraine inzwischen genug. 10% der Granaten, die die Russen verschießen gehen ja nicht mal hoch.



> Frohnius schrieb:
> Amerikaner noch.. Aber in der EU sind wir die einzigen... Der ringtausch über andere Länder bedeutet nur dass wir uns deren panzer leihen


Lt. Statistik, die ich letzthin las, sind wir im hintertsten Drittel, was unsere Hilfe für die Ukraine betrifft, im Vergleich zum Bruttosozilprodukt.
Ansonsten ist es vollkommen egall, wer was liefert. Wenn ein EU-Land oder ein NATO-Land von Russland angegriffen wird, tritt der Bündnisfall ein, dann sind alle im Krieg. Was unsere Winselkanzler also immer so betont, heißt nur, dass man schon mit allen absprechen muß, ob man Panzer liefert, denn es betrifft am Ende auch ALLE. Aber wer Panzerhaubitzen 2000 liefern konnte, der kann auch alte LEO I und wirklich in die Jahre gekommene Marder liefern. Die will ja die Ukraine ausdrücklich haben. Da muß man auch keine Angst haben, dass die Russen so ein Teil erbeuten, da ist kaum noch etwas Geheimes drin, was man von den NASAMS und MLRS nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Markus (27 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> hmm hat die waagenknecht in einer bundestagsdebatte gesagt ... und die ampel hat ihre position verteidigt  ... also ich glaube nicht dass das so abwegig ist (und danke an die prolls hier, für eure antworten, finde es immer wieder geil den mobb aufzustacheln  )



Es steht dir ja völlig frei deine Eigene Meinung zu dem Thema zu haben. Grundsätzlich finde ich es auch gut und wichtig, wenn jemand eine andere Sichtweise hier mit einbringt. 

Wenn du damit ernst genommen werden möchtest, dann hilft es dir aber nicht "den mobb aufzustacheln" indem du Dinge behauptest die nicht war sind.


----------



## Blockmove (27 September 2022)

Andere Denkweisungen und Meinungen sind ok.
Aber die Fakten sollten eben stimmen, denn ansonsten wird man unglaubwürdig.

Bis vor einigen Jahren, habe ich Sarah Wagenknecht respektiert.
Ihre Ansichten waren es durchaus wert, dass man sich darüber mal Gedanken macht.
Was aber nun von ihr kommt, ist aber schon nahezu peinlich. Sie und ihr Oskar schaffen es die Linkspartei zu zerstören.
Sieht man ja auch an den Austritten in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sie und ihr Oskar schaffen es die Linkspartei zu zerstören.
> Sieht man ja auch an den Austritten in letzter Zeit.


Inzwischen glaube ich, das ist das Ziel, warum auch immer. Denn die Aussagen sind so absurd, dass man sich wirklich fragen muß, ob da nicht eine ganz andere Absicht dahintersteckt. Schade, ich fand die echt blitzgescheit, aber nun?


----------



## Blockmove (27 September 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Inzwischen glaube ich, das ist das Ziel, warum auch immer. Denn die Aussagen sind so absurd, dass man sich wirklich fragen muß, ob da nicht eine ganz andere Absicht dahintersteckt. Schade, ich fand die echt blitzgescheit, aber nun?



Sie war noch nie ein Teamplayer und stellt sich gern selbst in Szene.
Aber das gehört auch zur Politik dazu und gibt es genauso bei anderen (z.B. Söder)
Mit ihren letzten Aussagen kann sie ja eher bei der AFD Platz nehmen als bei "ihrer" Partei.
Die heute Show hat es schön auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Frohnius (27 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Wenn du damit ernst genommen werden möchtest, dann hilft es dir aber nicht "den mobb aufzustacheln" indem du Dinge behauptest die nicht war sind.


nicht wahr ?  
natürlich habe ich evtl eine differenzielle meinung - gundlage jeder Diskussion sind verschiedene meinungen ...
und naja .. ich werde hier vom "mobb" immer zuerst beleidigt ...und tatsächlich finde ich es mittlerweile immer lustig - sind ja immer die gleichen ...


----------



## Heinileini (27 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> natürlich habe ich evtl eine differenzielle meinung


Sag doch lieber eine "differenzierte" Meinung - das klingt (glaube ich) etwas besser.


Frohnius schrieb:


> und naja .. ich werde hier vom "mobb" immer zuerst beleidigt ...und tatsächlich finde ich es mittlerweile immer lustig - sind ja immer die gleichen ...


Und dabei tritt wirklich kein GewöhnungsEffekt auf? Du findest die Beiträge trotz der Wiederholungen immer noch lustig? 
Aber Du meinst, die Äusserungen werden erst durch die Wiederholung lustig?


----------



## Markus (27 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> nicht wahr ?
> natürlich habe ich evtl eine differenzielle meinung - gundlage jeder Diskussion sind verschiedene meinungen ...
> und naja .. ich werde hier vom "mobb" immer zuerst beleidigt ...und tatsächlich finde ich es mittlerweile immer lustig - sind ja immer die gleichen ...



Was genau du damit sagen willst verstehe ich nicht. 

Hast du den Quatsch mit "Deutschland ist das einzige EU Land das Waffen liefert" nun wirklich ernst gemeint oder wolltest du nur irgendwelche Lügen. Verbreiten weil du das witzig findest? 

Wenn du das ernst gemeint hast:
Kannst du das beweisen, oder die Fakten akzeptieren und zugeben dass du da Opfer eine Fehlinformation geworden bist?


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> nicht wahr ?
> natürlich habe ich evtl eine differenzielle meinung - gundlage jeder Diskussion sind verschiedene meinungen ...
> und naja .. ich werde hier vom "mobb" immer zuerst beleidigt ...und tatsächlich finde ich es mittlerweile immer lustig - sind ja immer die gleichen ...


Ich finde hingegen lustig, wie so mancher durch Abqualifizierung des Gegenüber (mobb) meint, sich selbst über andere zu erheben. Das ist eine typische freudsche Fehleinterpretation deinerseits. Dein Auftreten im Stammtisch hat dir einen gewissen Ruf verschafft. Jemand wie du ist da sicher stolz drauf!


----------



## Frohnius (28 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Hast du den Quatsch mit "Deutschland ist das einzige EU Land das Waffen liefert" nun wirklich ernst gemeint oder wolltest du nur irgendwelche Lügen. Verbreiten weil du das witzig findest?
> 
> Wenn du das ernst gemeint hast:
> Kannst du das beweisen, oder die Fakten akzeptieren und zugeben dass du da Opfer eine Fehlinformation geworden bist?



na wie gesagt .. ARD mediathek ... (nein ich habe keinen link - selber suchen) ...
dort habe ich eine bundestagdebatte gesehen bei der das so erklärt wurde ...

du machst es dir ziemlich leicht zu behaupten - ich verbreite lügen - ...
natürlich kann ich falsch liegen - dann liefer doch hier infos dazu  ...
aber einfach behaupten das sind lügen ... naja


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2022)

Es hilft, wenn man bei Bundes- oder Landtagsdebatten schaut, wer am Pult steht.
Je nach Person und Parteizugehörigkeit gibt es „selektive Wahrheiten“
Das sollte doch eigentlich jedem klar sein.


----------



## Plan_B (28 September 2022)

Ukraine Support Tracker - A Database of Military, Financial and Humanitarian Aid to Ukraine
					

The Ukraine Support Tracker lists and quantifies military, financial and humanitarian aid transferred by governments to Ukraine since January 24, 2022.




					www.ifw-kiel.de
				




Ich glaub, die Liste hat mehr Substanz.


----------



## ChristophD (28 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> na wie gesagt .. ARD mediathek ... (nein ich habe keinen link - selber suchen) ...
> dort habe ich eine bundestagdebatte gesehen bei der das so erklärt wurde ...
> 
> du machst es dir ziemlich leicht zu behaupten - ich verbreite lügen - ...
> ...


Du verweigerst also Quellenangaben (Mediathek per se ist keine Quellenangabe) für Deine Aussagen und wirfst im gleichen Atemzug fehlende Quellenangaben bei anderen vor?
"Selektive Wahrnehmung" scheint bei Dir auch langsam dem kritischen Level nahe zu kommen


----------



## Markus (28 September 2022)

Werden wir je erfahren wer wirklich die Löcher in die beiden Pipelines gebohrt hat?


----------



## dekuika (28 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> nicht wahr ?
> natürlich habe ich evtl eine *differenzielle* meinung


Ich glaube, *diametral* trifft es eher. Das Wort habe ich letztens irgendwo hier gelesen.


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Werden wir je erfahren wer wirklich die Löcher in die beiden Pipelines gebohrt hat?


Wie immer: Es waren die Anderen.
Das Team bestand aus den Mitgliedern  Keiner, Niemand und Jemand


----------



## ducati (28 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Werden wir je erfahren wer wirklich die Löcher in die beiden Pipelines gebohrt hat?


mich interessiert weniger das "wer", sondern mich besorgt eher die nächste Eskalationsstufe... Wo soll das hinführen?

Und warum wird die Putin/Ukraine Diskussion jetzt hier in diesem Thread geführt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Werden wir je erfahren wer wirklich die Löcher in die beiden Pipelines gebohrt hat?


Das ist bestimmt eine fristlose Kündigung der Gasverträge
von Putin, was anderes wie kaputt machen beherrscht er nicht.


ducati schrieb:


> Und warum wird die Putin/Ukraine Diskussion jetzt hier in diesem Thread geführt?


weil das jetzt auch noch gerade passiert ist.


----------



## hucki (28 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Team bestand aus den Mitgliedern ... Niemand und Jemand


Die beiden hatte ich in den 90ern mal in Echt als Kollegen.
Hr. Niemand und Hr. Jemand! 
Gleichzeitig!
Ich schwöre.

Keine Ahnung, wie der Chef damals den Kunden verklickert hat, dass er einen oder beide schickt.
😁


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Die beiden hatte ich in den 90ern mal in Echt als Kollegen.
> Hr. Niemand und Hr. Jemand!
> Gleichzeitig!
> Ich schwöre.
> ...


Wie dann haben deine Kollegen die Löcher in die Pipline gebohrt


Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie immer: Es waren die Anderen.
> Das Team bestand aus den Mitgliedern  Keiner, Niemand und Jemand


----------



## JesperMP (28 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ukraine Support Tracker - A Database of Military, Financial and Humanitarian Aid to Ukraine
> 
> 
> The Ukraine Support Tracker lists and quantifies military, financial and humanitarian aid transferred by governments to Ukraine since January 24, 2022.
> ...


Hier finde ich es echt peinlich das wir (Deutschland und Dänemark) Ukraine nur mit 0.2% von unsere GDP helft.
Wir klagen und klagen über die Strom und Gaspreise, aber für ein Nachbarnation der für seine Überleben kämpft können wir uns nicht die Mühe machen, mit etwas anderem als dem Minimalsten zu unterstützen. Wieviel konnte diese Krieg abgekürzt werden wenn den ganzen EU opfern wurde soviel wie Polen und die baltische Länder ?


----------



## JesperMP (28 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung, wir sollten Dich [Frohnius] mitliefern. Du hast Waffenqualität.


Gift ist gegen die Genevakonvention.


----------



## ducati (28 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Hier finde ich es echt peinlich das wir (Deutschland und Dänemark) Ukraine nur mit 0.2% von unsere GDP helft.
> Wir klagen und klagen über die Strom und Gaspreise, aber für ein Nachbarnation der für seine Überleben kämpft können wir uns nicht die Mühe machen, mit etwas anderem als dem Minimalsten zu unterstützen. Wieviel konnte diese Krieg abgekürzt werden wenn den ganzen EU opfern wurde soviel wie Polen und die baltische Länder ?


Dass mehr Waffen einen Krieg verkürzen hat irgendwie nur selten funktioniert... Und ob man sich in einen Krieg einmischt, ist vorrangig eine politische Gewissensfrage. Es sei denn, es stehen auch noch andere Gründe im Vordergrund...

Stellt sich die Frage, ob Eskalation ne gute Idee ist...

Aber da hat halt jeder seine eigene (abweichende) Meinung... Welche Strategie die bessere war, wird man vielleicht hinterher sehn, oder auch nicht...


----------



## JesperMP (28 September 2022)

@ducati, wenn man keine Waffen liefern will, den Wert 0.2% inkludiert humanitäre und finanzielle Unterstützung.


----------



## ducati (28 September 2022)

aktuell wird in DE überall soviel Geld rausgeblasen, dass ich mich schon arg wundere, wenn da überhaupt noch irgendwo Geld da sein sollte...


----------



## ChristophD (28 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Gift ist gegen die Genevakonvention.


ne dort nicht, das ist im Haager Abkommen (Landkriegsordnung)


----------



## hucki (28 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie dann haben deine Kollegen die Löcher in die Pipline gebohrt


*EX*-Kollegen!

Das war vor über 25 Jahren im "kapitalistischem Ausland".




Keine Ahnung, was die heute so treiben.
🤷‍♂️

😁


----------



## JesperMP (28 September 2022)

Die Pipelines wurde von Russland gebombt. Ist meiner Theorie, aber es macht Sinn.
Nordstream 1 und 2 sind jetzt mehr oder weniger Wertlos für Russland nach Deutschland und EU beschlossen haben die Gashahn zuzudrehen.
Das Bomben von Nordstream 1 und 2 ist die Vorbereitung von ein False-Flag Angriff an Baltic Pipe zwisschen Dänemark und Polen.
False-Flag Angriffe ist ein beliebten Werkzeug von Putin.


----------



## GLT (28 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Pipelines wurde von Russland gebombt. Ist meiner Theorie, aber es macht Sinn.


Um zu verhindern, dass Deutschland/EU doch "umfällt" u. den Gashahn öffnen möchte, würde es auch von anderer Seite sinnig sein, wenn das gar nicht ginge.


----------



## ducati (28 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das Bomben von Nordstream 1 und 2 ist die Vorbereitung


So ist das halt im "Krieg"... deshalb meine Angst und Warnung vor einer Eskalation...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> So ist das halt im "Krieg"... deshalb meine Angst und Warnung vor einer Eskalation...


Die Eskalation ist aber ziemlich einseitig.


----------



## JesperMP (28 September 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Um zu verhindern, dass Deutschland/EU doch "umfällt" u. den Gashahn öffnen möchte, würde es auch von anderer Seite sinnig sein, wenn das gar nicht ginge.


Meinst du mit 'anderer Seite' USA ?


----------



## JoGi65 (28 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Pipelines wurde von Russland gebombt. Ist meiner Theorie, aber es macht Sinn.



Als Ösi traue ich mich eine andere Theorie  aufzustellen. War möglicherweise ein Versehen der Deutschen.
Aus Kostengründen ein günstiges Navi vom VAG Konzern im U-Boot. Bis der Steuermann "Entlang der Pipeline" eingegeben hat,  und den Startbutton gefunden hat war es zu spät.


----------



## ducati (28 September 2022)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Als Ösi traue ich mich eine andere Theorie  aufzustellen. War möglicherweise ein Versehen der Deutschen.
> Aus Kostengründen ein günstiges Navi vom VAG Konzern im U-Boot. Bis der Steuermann "Entlang der Pipeline" eingegeben hat,  und den Startbutton gefunden hat war es zu spät.


bevor jetzt hier jeder seine Theorie aufstellt... Bei Heise.de gibts da schon genug... Kann man ja mal zur Mittagspase nachlesen 











						heise online
					

News und Foren zu Computer, IT, Wissenschaft, Medien und Politik. Preisvergleich von Hardware und Software sowie Downloads bei Heise Medien.




					www.heise.de


----------



## Plan_B (28 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Pipelines wurde von Russland gebombt.


War auch ohne Belege mein erster Gedanke. Zumal der Russe ja zusätzlich 2 Atomuboote in die Ostsee verlegt hat.
Inwiefern die Nato in Echtzeit in der Ostsee Uboote tracken kann, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Die beiden Schlachtrösser halte ich tatsächlich eher für unschuldig, da diese normal permanent aufgeklärt werden. Aber die Ostseeanrainer haben auch was kleineres im aktiven Bestand.

PS: die Schlachrösser scheinen aber grundsätzlich befähigt zu sein. Ich hatte an grosse Boote gedacht, sind aber tatsächlich "nur" Angriffsuboote.


----------



## Plan_B (28 September 2022)

Der prompte Preisanstieg ist rational wieder nicht erklärbar.
Es sei denn, der "Markt" vermutet auch, dass die Eine, die Andere oder die Dritte Seite vollendete Tatsachen schaffen will und demnächst auch die anderen Trassen Rus-->Eu komplett ausfallen.


----------



## Ralle (28 September 2022)

Ukraine als Verursacher kann ich mit irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Wenn das rauskommen würde (und irgendwann kommt alles mal raus), dann würden sich so Einige Unterstützer vlt. abwenden.

Meine Frage ist irgendwie:
Wie (Womit) kann man eigentlich eine in 70m Tiefe liegende Pipeline wegbomben? Wie geht das ohne U-Boot oder Ortungsgeräte, etc.


----------



## ChristophD (28 September 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist irgendwie:
> Wie (Womit) kann man eigentlich eine in 70m Tiefe liegende Pipeline wegbomben? Wie geht das ohne U-Boot oder Ortungsgeräte, etc.


Kann man z.B. per Wartungsroboter vom inneren
oder einen Ferngesteuerten Tauchroboter von einem beliebigen Punkt aus (ähnlich Drohnen in der Luft)

Dafür muss man auch nicht zwingend vor Ort ein Schiff liegen haben, Tauchroboter kannst du absetzen und vergessen und später dsann von weiterer Ferne steuern.
Ortungsgerät braucht es nicht zwingend, die Pipelines sind alle im GPS exakt erfasst (Schon wegen der Schifffahrt) und kein Geheimnis.

Was genau passiert ist und wie es möglich war wird man erst schlussfolgern können wenn man den Schaden gesehen hat, aktuell scheinen das ja nicht nur einfach Löcher zu sein sondern schon ein größerer Teil der Pipeline offen zu liegen.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 September 2022)

Taucher mit Flasche schaffen 80 bis 90 Meter:


			Gefahr beim Tauchen | LEIFIphysik


----------



## ChristophD (28 September 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Taucher mit Flasche schaffen 80 bis 90 Meter:
> 
> 
> Gefahr beim Tauchen | LEIFIphysik


sind aber in dem Fall unpraktisch da Basis-Schiff notwendig und zu Zeitaufwändig

interessant die Lage der Leckagen, da kommt man aber fix auf andere Gedanken


----------



## Plan_B (28 September 2022)

Noch näher am Anlandungspunkt wäre evtl. bei der Ausführung aufgeflogen.
Weiter in Richtung Einspeisepunkt wäre zu offensichtlich.
Oder was meinst Du?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Oder was meinst Du?


Ich denke mal die Nähe zur Baltic


----------



## PN/DP (28 September 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> interessant die Lage der Leckagen, da kommt man aber fix auf andere Gedanken
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 63806



Wo hast Du denn dieses Bild gefunden? Dafür bräuchte man 3 Explosionen.
Der NDR veröffentlichte das angehängte Bild.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 September 2022)

> sind aber in dem Fall unpraktisch da Basis-Schiff notwendig und zu Zeitaufwändig



Da reicht ein kleines Motorboot. Mit Zeitzünder kann das auch schon vor 4 Wochen in die Wege geleitet worden sein, da sehe ich kein Problem.


----------



## MFreiberger (28 September 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> sind aber in dem Fall unpraktisch da Basis-Schiff notwendig


Basis-U-Boot? Waren da nicht welche in der Ostsee unterwegs 



ChristophD schrieb:


> und zu Zeitaufwändig





Oberchefe schrieb:


> Mit Zeitzünder kann das auch schon vor 4 Wochen in die Wege geleitet worden sein, da sehe ich kein Problem.


🤷‍♂️


----------



## ChristophD (29 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn dieses Bild gefunden? Dafür bräuchte man 3 Explosionen.
> Der NDR veröffentlichte das angehängte Bild.











						Deutsche Marine hilft bei Aufklärung an Pipeline-Lecks
					

Nach Angaben der schwedischen Küstenwache strömt ungehindert Gas in die Ostsee. Bei der Suche nach der Ursache wird nun auch die deutsche Marine helfen, verkündet Ministerin Lambrecht. Kreml-Sprecher Peskow tritt der Behauptung, Russland trage Verantwortung, entgegen. Das sei "absurd und dumm".




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Plan_B (29 September 2022)

Haben so Uboote nicht auch ne Taucherschleuse?


----------



## Frohnius (29 September 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Du verweigerst also Quellenangaben (Mediathek per se ist keine Quellenangabe) für Deine Aussagen und wirfst im gleichen Atemzug fehlende Quellenangaben bei anderen vor?
> "Selektive Wahrnehmung" scheint bei Dir auch langsam dem kritischen Level nahe zu kommen


naja .. ich speichere auch nicht jeden link ... 

und selektive wahrnehmung ....

mir hätte es ja gereicht wenn jemand geschrieben hätte ... nene das ist falsch, ich hab gehört/gelesen dass bla bla blup ...
aber einfach behaupten, ich würde lügen verbreiten ist schlicht dumm  



> Ich glaube, *diametral* trifft es eher. Das Wort habe ich letztens irgendwo hier gelesen.



^^ naja ... also was die letzten jahre alles so passiert ist ... da wäre es einfach nur dumm, z.b. der politik noch blind zu vertrauen ...
also von mir aus auch diametral - gerne 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie immer: Es waren die Anderen.
> Das Team bestand aus den Mitgliedern Keiner, Niemand und Jemand



So sehe ich das auch - wir werden es nie erfahren ...
allerdings macht mir das schon etwas sorgen - eine neue eskalationsstufe ist erreicht ...

in der berliner zeitung steht dass die EU-kommission einen verdacht hat .. 
jetzt will man angeblich russische schiffe in der nähe gesehen haben !!
aber warum sollten die russen die pipeline zerstören - wollen sie wirklich einen krieg mit europa und können auf die einnahmen aus dem gasgeschäft verzichten ? der krieg mit der ukraine läuft ja eher schlecht - eine stärkere beteiligung der nato möchte putin wohl eher nicht ..

die ukraine hat verkündet, dass es sich nur um terror russlands handeln kann und nur mit deutschen panzern beantwortet werden kann - ein besseres motiv finde ich ...

die amis waren es sowieso - die stiften überall unfrieden


----------



## Mindrover (29 September 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Taucher mit Flasche schaffen 80 bis 90 Meter:
> Gefahr beim Tauchen | LEIFIphysik


Mit normaler Zusammensetzung 80-90m.

Mit anderen Atemgasgemischen liegt der Weltrekord bei 300m.


----------



## Blockmove (29 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Haben so Uboote nicht auch ne Taucherschleuse?


Bei den deutschen Ubooten werden dazu die Torpedorohre genutzt.


----------



## Blockmove (29 September 2022)

Mindrover schrieb:


> Mit normaler Zusammensetzung 80-90m.
> 
> Mit anderen Atemgasgemischen liegt der Weltrekord bei 300m.


300m … Ist da überhaupt noch ein direkter Aufstieg möglich?
Oder braucht es da Zwischenaufenthalte in Druckkammern?


----------



## Plan_B (29 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> wollen sie wirklich einen krieg mit europa und können auf die einnahmen aus dem gasgeschäft verzichten ?


Die Frage hatte ich Eingangs schon gestellt. Was sind die wirklichen Ziele?


----------



## Markus (29 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> naja .. ich speichere auch nicht jeden link ...
> 
> und selektive wahrnehmung ....
> 
> ...



Du wurdest mehrfach darauf hingewiesen dass du da etwas sehr seltsames geschrieben hast. Du hast aber keine Anstalten gemacht das zu revidieren oder zumindest zu hinterfragen.

Deswegen habe ich die sehr unmissverständliche Frage nach dem nem Motiv gestellt. Das bewusste verbreiten von Lügen war eine der Optionen.

Inzwischen kann man zwischen deinen Zeilen aber lesen, dass du irgendwas von Sarah Wagenkneght aufgeschnappt und hier mehr oder weniger ähnlich reingeschrieben hast. Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass du es noch x Leuten so weitererzählt hast, finde ich dieses Verhalten verantwortungslos und bedenklich.



Frohnius schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch - wir werden es nie erfahren ...
> allerdings macht mir das schon etwas sorgen - eine neue eskalationsstufe ist erreicht ...
> 
> in der berliner zeitung steht dass die EU-kommission einen verdacht hat ..
> ...



Ja, mir gefällt die vorschnelle Verurteilung Russlands auch nicht. Bevor klar ist was überhaupt los ist gleich mit den „stärksten Konsequenzen“ zu drohen ist auch seltsam. Und ja die auch die Amis hätten ein Motiv.

Wobei letzteres der Russe auch weiß, und er es ja ganz gut versteht Keile zwischen Völker zu treiben.


----------



## ChristophD (29 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 300m … Ist da überhaupt noch ein direkter Aufstieg möglich?
> Oder braucht es da Zwischenaufenthalte in Druckkammern?


bei 300m und tiefer ist der Taucher quasi in einer Druckkammer 








						Exosuit: Mit der „Power-Rüstung“ bis auf 300 Meter Tiefe tauchen - ingenieur.de
					

Mit dem Panzertauchanzug „Exosuit“ kann ein Taucher sich auf bis zu 300 Metern Tiefe stundenlang aufhalten und dort knifflige Arbeiten ausführen. Im tragbaren U-Boot herrscht derselbe Druck wie über Wasser. Jetzt wollen Forscher mit dem Exosuit zu einem antiken Schiffswrack tauchen.



					www.ingenieur.de


----------



## ChristophD (29 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> naja .. ich speichere auch nicht jeden link ...
> 
> und selektive wahrnehmung ....
> 
> ...


es wurde genug links gepostet um Deine Aussage zu widerlegen, und Du selber hättest auch genug Möglichkeiten gehabt das herauszufinden.
Aber nein lieber eine Aussage aus nicht verifizierbarer Quelle und vermutlich auch aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen als Tatsache hinstellen .

Wie Markus es schon sagte "verantwortungsloses Verhalten"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2022)

Wenn ihr darüber diskutiert ob die 
Pipeline repariert wird, wer wird es 
dann tun?
Die EU oder Russland?


----------



## Ralle (29 September 2022)

Wie ich oben schon schrieb, wer traut sich das, wenn man mal die Konsequenzen bedenkt.
Derzeit kommen da nur die Russen in Frage, für die ist eh alles zu spät, die sind nun für viele Jahre Parias.

Ukrainer: Unvorstellbar, die würden jede Unterstützung unsererseits verlieren.
USA: Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, die haben ja im Prinzip schon, was sie immer wollten, kein Gas mehr aus Rußland nach Europa. (Oder zumindest viel weniger)

Außerdem muß man auch ein Mindestmaß an technischem KnowHow haben, um sowas durchzuziehen.


----------



## GLT (29 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Wobei letzteres der Russe auch weiß, und er es ja ganz gut versteht Keile zwischen Völker zu treiben.


Weiß das nicht jede Großmacht?



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die EU oder Russland?


Derjenige, der den grösseren Nutzen u. den grösseren Leidensdruck hat?


----------



## Markus (29 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn ihr darüber diskutiert ob die
> Pipeline repariert wird, wer wird es
> dann tun?
> Die EU oder Russland?



Interessanter Ansatz.


----------



## Plan_B (29 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ob die
> Pipeline repariert wird, wer wird es
> dann tun?


Keiner.
Europa würde ein Zerwürfnis intern und mit den USA riskieren.
Ohne Perspektive Gas zu liefern auch der Russe nicht.
Dat Ding geb ich verloren. Dringt Wasser ein, gammeln die Röhren schnell kaputt.

Betrachtet es mal vom Standpunkt der Demonstration. Jetzt hat es Teile der Infrastruktur erwischt, die vollkommen bedeutungslos geworden ist. Aber da is ja noch mehr.
Jack Ryan hat in "Jagd auf roter Oktober" gesagt: "Der Russe geht ohne Plan nicht mal aufs Klo".


----------



## ChristophD (29 September 2022)

Denke auch nicht das da jemals was repariert wird.
Aber was würde theoretisch passieren wenn Russland jetzt für NS 1 +2 die Hähne voll aufdreht und das Gas in die Ostsee pumpt ?
Denke das Szenario ist auch nicht mehr so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## GLT (29 September 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> USA: Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, die haben ja im Prinzip schon, was sie immer wollten, kein Gas mehr aus Rußland nach Europa. (Oder zumindest viel weniger)
> 
> Außerdem muß man auch ein Mindestmaß an technischem KnowHow haben, um sowas durchzuziehen.


Liest sich so, als würdest Du USA dafür zu unfähig einstufen 😄

Es gibt aber einen Unterschied zwischen einer abgedrehten Leitung, die man jederzeit aktivieren könnte u. einer zerstörten Leitung, die man kurz-/mittelfristig nicht ohne enormen Aufwand (wieder) in Betrieb setzen kann.

Unterstellt man Russland, dass sie ihre eigenen Leitungen sabotieren, wäre die zugrundeliegende Intention zu eruieren - einfacher ist es, die Schieber zuzudrehen bzw. zugedreht zu lassen, zumal die EU ohnehin seit Monaten tönt, mit Ablauf des Jahres keine russische Energie mehr beziehen zu wollen.

Möchte man z.B. sicherstellen, dass der Bezug nicht mehr möglich ist, selbst wenn ein politischer Wandel in der EU stattfände, gäbe es durchaus Gründe die Sanktion physisch zu untermauern, falls man Bedenken hätte, politischer Einfluss alleine würde dafür nicht ausreichen können.

Da eine Partei vor diesem Szenario "warnte", aber selbe Partei schon mehrfach mit solchen frei erfundenen Stories Kriegshandlungen unterstützte und/oder hervorrief u. straffrei rechtfertigte, hat die Sache ein "Geschmäckle".


----------



## GLT (29 September 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Aber was würde theoretisch passieren wenn Russland jetzt für NS 1 +2 die Hähne voll aufdreht und das Gas in die Ostsee pumpt ?


Zumindest Wasserverkehr wäre beeinträchtigt - wie eine Gefährung bei Überflug der Region zu bewerten wäre? k.A.


----------



## MFreiberger (29 September 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Liest sich so, als würdest Du USA dafür zu unfähig einstufen 😄
> 
> Es gibt aber einen Unterschied zwischen einer abgedrehten Leitung, die man jederzeit aktivieren könnte u. einer zerstörten Leitung, die man kurz-/mittelfristig nicht ohne enormen Aufwand (wieder) in Betrieb setzen kann.
> 
> ...


Ich spinne mal etwas weiter:

"Der Russe" hat durch seinen Geheimdienst mitbekommen, das NS 1+2 sabotiert werden sollen. Deswegen hat er UBoote in die Ostsee entsendet, um die Sabotage zu verhindert (hat nicht geklappt).

Eigentlich waren die Ostsee-AnreinerStaaten und die USA gegen NS2:
https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/innenpolitik/nordstream2-chronologie-101.html
Deswegen ist zwar noch nicht klar, wer verantwortlich ist, aber zumindest, wer nicht beim Wiederaufbau hilft.

Putin ist zwar blöd aber nicht dumm. Wie @GLT schon schrieb, ist es besser den Hahn zuzudrehen und die Möglichkeit zu haben, ihn wieder aufzudrehen, als Tatsachen zu schaffen, die nicht mehr umkehrbar sind.


----------



## dekuika (29 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 300m … Ist da überhaupt noch ein direkter Aufstieg möglich?
> Oder braucht es da Zwischenaufenthalte in Druckkammern?


Nur zwölf Minuten brauchte der Ägypter *Ahmed Gamal Gabr* um die Tiefe von 332,35 Meter zu erreichen und damit den bisherigen Weltrekord des Südafrikaners Nuno Gomes zu brechen.

Doch leider ist das mit dem technischen Tieftauchen so eine Sache. Denn um die lebensgefährlichen Zustände zu vermeiden, die mit einer falschen Dekompression einhergehen, benötigt man eine Menge Zeit zum Auftauchen.

So dauerte der Aufstieg von Ahmed Gabr über 14 Stunden!! 14 Stunden in denen man nichts essen kann. 14 Stunden in denen man mental voll konzentriert sein muss, um tödliche Fehler zu vermeiden.

Eine unglaubliche Leistung, die er nur dank minutiöser Vorbereitung und eines professionellen Teams meistern konnte, das ihn bis zur 1oo Meter Marke begleitete und anschließend von der Oberfläche über Seile mit Sauerstofftanks versorgte.

Davon veratmeten er und seine Helfer ganze 92 Flaschen.


----------



## Mindrover (29 September 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> bei 300m und tiefer ist der Taucher quasi in einer Druckkammer


Ein Ägypter hats ohne Exosuit geschafft.

Der Aufstieg dauerte dann allerdings 15 Stunden verteilt auf unterschiedliche Tiefen um den Stickstoff langsam aus dem Blut entweichen zu lassen.




__





						Ägypter bricht Tiefen-Weltrekord im Gerätetauchen
					

Mit einem Tauchgang in mehr als 332 Meter Tiefe hat der Ägypter Ahmed Gamal Gabr den Weltrekord im Gerätetauchen gebrochen. Der Kampfschwimmer, der zu einer Spezialeinheit des ägyptischen Militärs gehört, übertraf mit seinem lebensgefährlichen Tauchgang im Roten Meer den bisherigen Rekordhalter...




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## ChristophD (29 September 2022)

Mindrover schrieb:


> Ein Ägypter hats ohne Exosuit geschafft.
> 
> Der Aufstieg dauerte dann allerdings 15 Stunden verteilt auf unterschiedliche Tiefen um den Stickstoff langsam aus dem Blut entweichen zu lassen.
> 
> ...


Jain
er ist bis runter getaucht und dann wieder hoch, er hat da unten aber "nichts" gemacht.
Bis in die Tiefe tauchen und in der Tiefe ne Ladung anbringen sind 2 unterschiedliche Sachen


----------



## infomike (29 September 2022)

Die Sabotage an den Leitungen würde ich jetzt nur Russland zutrauen.

Russland hat ja immer wieder betont die bestehenden Verträge und Liefermengen einzuhalten. Mit dem stoppen der Lieferungen wurden ja immer irgendwelche Sachen vorgeschoben, Wartung der Pipeline, Wartung der Turbinen, Probleme hier und da. 
Jetzt ist das Rohr kaputt, jetzt muss man keine Gründe mehr erfinden sondern kann sogar noch die Schuld auf andere schieben.


----------



## dekuika (29 September 2022)

Es gäbe noch die ziemlich weit hergeholte Theorie, dass eine Organisation den Gaspreis manipulieren und damit Milliarden verdienen wollte.
1. Gas in großem Stil einkaufen. (vermutlich in kleinen Tranchen um nicht aufzufallen)
2. Ereignis auslösen (Markt wird nervös. Gas verteuert sich.)
3. Gas zum Höchstpreis verkaufen und Gewinne mitnehmen.
Aber das ist pure Spekulation. (Wortspiel ist gewollt.)


----------



## MFreiberger (29 September 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Jain
> er ist bis runter getaucht und dann wieder hoch, er hat da unten aber "nichts" gemacht.
> Bis in die Tiefe tauchen und in der Tiefe ne Ladung anbringen sind 2 unterschiedliche Sachen


Also, es waren bei NS 1+2 auch nicht >300m:

„Am Ereignisort liegt die Nord-Stream-2-Leitung in einer Tiefe von 70,1 Meter, die beiden Nord-Stream-Leitungen in einer Tiefe von ca. 88 Meter“, zitiert der Sender das zuständige Bergamt in Stralsund.
https://www.focus.de/sport/wassersp...d-stream-grosse-raetsel-auf_id_154705477.html

Und es wurde sicher auch nicht ohne entsprechende Ausrüstung getaucht.

Am Ende denke ich, dass die technische Umsetzbarkeit gegeben ist (die Lecks sprechen ja dafür). Zudem könnten auch Tauchroboter eine Sprengladung anbringen usw.

Mich interessiert viel mehr, was für politische Reaktionen daraus folgen. Und dafür ist es natürlich interessant, wer verantwortlich ist. Wer lässt sich von Lügen/Desinformationen in die Irre leiten. Wer sagt die (Teil-)Wahrheit, aber es wird nicht auf ihn gehört?
Ob wir als Normalsterbliche über die (hoffentlich objektive und selbstständig investigative) Presse alle relevanten Informationen erhalten, halte ich für sehr fraglich.

Deshalb ist die Diskussion zwar interessant, aber schlussendlich ergebnislos.

Trotzdem wird es natürlich Auswirkungen haben. Erstens bei den Konflikten zwischen den Ländern und am Ende auch für uns Bürger, die eigentlich nur in Frieden leben wollen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 September 2022)

Wer jetzt glaubt, auf 300m zu tauchen und dort eine Ladung anzubringen sei eine irre technische Herausforderung, der glaubt doch auch an das Sandmännchen. Wer das war, dass bleibt doch reine Spekulation bis die Angelegenheit aufgeklärt wurde man eindeutige Beweise hat.


----------



## JesperMP (29 September 2022)

Es ist kein 300 m. Es ist ungf. 80 m wie MFreiberger es dokumentiert.
Nicht jeder Sporttaucher kann es machen, aber es ist relativ triviell bomben anzubringen, mit Taucher oder Drohnen.

Ich kann nichts beweisen, aber meine Finger zeigen an Russland.
1. NS1 und NS2 sind Heute mehr oder weniger wertlos. Sie zu opfern ist kein grossen Verlust. Egal dass sie ungf. 20 Milliarden USD gekostet haben.
2. False Flag Operationen ist ein klassichen Russischen Werkzeug.
3. Das Bomben von NS1 und NS2 wäre den ersten Schritt vor ein Angriff an Baltic Pipe, wieder mal ein Versuch von False Flag. Wenn Baltic Pipe gebombt wäre, dann wäre es eine grosse Desaster, nicht wie NS1 und NS2.
4. Intern und extern verwendet Russland um zu klagen, 'wir wurde angegriffen'.
5. Kaos vernebelt die politissche Szene, und verringert die Willen in die westlichen Demokratien Eintscheidungen zu machen.
6. Egal das NS1 und NS2 keine Bedeutung mehr haben, das Markt reagiert immer Nervös wofür die Preise steigen (*), was nur ein Vorteil von Russland ist.

*: Ist auch einer von die Gründe das Russland in Syrien eingegangen war.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2022)

@JesperMP,
was ist den eine False Flag Operation?


----------



## JesperMP (29 September 2022)

False Flag ist wenn man etwas schädigend macht um ein Reaktion auszulösen, gleichzeitig mit dass man die Schuld an die Opposition gibt.

Dies ist gerade Putins meist beliebte und erfolgreichste Werkzeug.
Nur ein Beispiel:








						Russian apartment bombings - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MFreiberger (29 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @JesperMP,
> was ist den eine False Flag Operatio?








						Falsche Flagge – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Frohnius (29 September 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> es wurde genug links gepostet um Deine Aussage zu widerlegen, und Du selber hättest auch genug Möglichkeiten gehabt das herauszufinden.
> Aber nein lieber eine Aussage aus nicht verifizierbarer Quelle und vermutlich auch aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen als Tatsache hinstellen .
> 
> Wie Markus es schon sagte "verantwortungsloses Verhalten"


das is doch unsinn ...
klar hab ich mitbekommen dass verschiedene länder waffen liefern ...
und dann hat mich die aussage im bundestag eben überrascht, dass dem nicht so ist .. sondern der ringtausch bedeutet dass nur deutschland waffen liefert innerhalb der eu ... 

was ist denn das für eine diskussion, wenn ich nach dieser aussage als lügner hingestellt werde ?

mir is klar, dass die medien polarisieren - aber seltsam, dass hier offensichtlich einige das denken und hinterfragen verweigern ...


----------



## JesperMP (29 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> mir is klar, dass die medien polarisieren


Ist es dir klar ? Du bist ein Werkzeug für das polarisieren.



Frohnius schrieb:


> aber seltsam, dass hier offensichtlich einige das denken und hinterfragen verweigern


Du hast dokumentiert das du nicht denkt oder hinterfragt.
Du verbreitest Lügen.
Nur können wir nicht beweisen dass du es bewusst macht, also bewusst Lügen verbreitet.

edit: Eigentlich, diesen Satz 'es ist mir klar dass die Medien polarisieren' und die Faktum dass du die Lügen von die Medien weiterverbreitet - ist ein eingeständniss dass du lügst.


----------



## jensemann (29 September 2022)

Ich spekuliere jetzt auch mal:

Auf jeden Fall ist die Leitung jetzt konsequent abgeschaltet. Auch wenn offiziell gesagt wurde, dass keine Lieferungen mehr über NS1+2 stattfanden, wurde ja der Druck im System aufrecht erhalten. Die Möglichkeit, auf der Empfängerseite den Hahn nicht zu 100% zu zudrehen bestand zumindest und damit auch die Möglichkeit, den "Tank volltropfen zu lassen". Das ist jetzt physikalisch nicht mehr möglich.
Das zwingt jetzt dazu, tatsächlich Alternativen zu finden und zu nutzen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> das is doch unsinn ...
> klar hab ich mitbekommen dass verschiedene länder waffen liefern ...
> und dann hat mich die aussage im bundestag eben überrascht, dass dem nicht so ist .. sondern der ringtausch bedeutet dass nur deutschland waffen liefert innerhalb der eu ...
> 
> ...


Dein Beitrag sieht nicht mehr so aus, das du dich
Amüsierst, wenn der Mop dir Contra gibt.


----------



## A3Q (29 September 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> USA: Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, die haben ja im Prinzip schon, was sie immer wollten, kein Gas mehr aus Rußland nach Europa. (Oder zumindest viel weniger)



von 11:20 - 13:30 anschauen. Bin mir nicht so sicher ob es die Russen waren oder eventuell doch so gewollt ist.


----------



## Plan_B (29 September 2022)

Nicht auszuschliessen, aber enormes aussenpolitisches Risiko, falls das jemals geleakt wird.


----------



## JesperMP (29 September 2022)

Leaks haben Wirkung in die West. In Russland keine weil das Regime die Medien völlig kontroliert.
Die Apartment Bombings wurde vorher, wärend, und nachher geleakt. Ist für Russland egal.


----------



## ducati (29 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Nicht auszuschliessen, aber enormes aussenpolitisches Risiko, falls das jemals geleakt wird.


Die Medien so voll von allen möglichen (Verschwörungs) Theorien, da würde die geleakte Wahrheit doch komplett untergehn...


----------



## Oberchefe (29 September 2022)

> Die Medien so voll von allen möglichen (Verschwörungs) Theorien, da würde die geleakte Wahrheit doch komplett untergehn...



Nicht zwingend, siehe Edward Snowden und Julian Assange.


----------



## Heinileini (29 September 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Es gäbe noch die ziemlich weit hergeholte Theorie, dass eine Organisation den Gaspreis manipulieren und damit Milliarden verdienen wollte.
> 1. Gas in großem Stil einkaufen. (vermutlich in kleinen Tranchen um nicht aufzufallen)
> 2. Ereignis auslösen (Markt wird nervös. Gas verteuert sich.)
> 3. Gas zum Höchstpreis verkaufen und Gewinne mitnehmen.


Zu 1.:
Interessant wäre sicherlich auch Punkt 0. gewesen, die Leitungen nicht zu zersprengen, sondern das in ihnen enthaltene Gas abzuzapfen und dementsprechend erst nach Entleerung dieser beiden GasSpeicher auf "im großen Stil einkaufen" umzuschwenken. 



MFreiberger schrieb:


> Putin ist zwar blöd aber nicht dumm. Wie @GLT schon schrieb, ist es besser den Hahn zuzudrehen und die Möglichkeit zu haben, ihn wieder aufzudrehen, als Tatsachen zu schaffen, die nicht mehr umkehrbar sind.


Putin hat doch jetzt schon neue Kunden (gesucht und) gefunden, die ihn gerne durch Abnahme grosser GasMengen unterstützen möchten - oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Plan_B (29 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Die Medien so voll von allen möglichen (Verschwörungs) Theorien...


Wäre es anders, würden viele wieder Informationsunterschlagung (Verschwörungs) theoretisieren 🤨


----------



## jensemann (30 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Putin hat doch jetzt schon neue Kunden (gesucht und) gefunden, die ihn gerne durch Abnahme grosser GasMengen unterstützen möchten - oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


Das Problem ist eher, dass Rußland das Gas, welches über NS1+2 exportiert wurde, im Moment nirgendwo anders hinbringen kann weil schlicht keine Pipelines von Karelien in Richtung Zentralrußland existieren. Deshalb wird das Gas direkt an den Förderstellen verfeuert da man ja auch nicht mal eben das Loch im Boden verschliessen kann.


----------



## MFreiberger (30 September 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher, dass Rußland das Gas, welches über NS1+2 exportiert wurde, im Moment nirgendwo anders hinbringen kann weil schlicht keine Pipelines von Karelien in Richtung Zentralrußland existieren. Deshalb wird das Gas direkt an den Förderstellen verfeuert da man ja auch nicht mal eben das Loch im Boden verschliessen kann.


Würde ja bedeuten, dass die Zerstörung von NS 1+2 Russland direkt schadet.

Aber, wie bereits geschrieben: Derlei Spekulationen sind interessant und spannend, führen aber zu nichts.


----------



## dekuika (30 September 2022)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man das sich verflüchtigende Erdgas anzündet.


----------



## PN/DP (30 September 2022)

Dann brennt es.


----------



## dekuika (30 September 2022)

Mit Knall oder ohne?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 September 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Mit Knall oder ohne?


Mit "Wuffff"


----------



## dekuika (30 September 2022)

Dann hätte man es ja schon längst anzünden können und die Gefahr wäre minimiert.


----------



## PN/DP (30 September 2022)

Und wer löscht das Feuer dann wieder, wenn sich herausstellt daß das Anzünden doch nicht so eine gute Idee war?


----------



## jensemann (30 September 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Würde ja bedeuten, dass die Zerstörung von NS 1+2 Russland direkt schadet.
> 
> Aber, wie bereits geschrieben: Derlei Spekulationen sind interessant und spannend, führen aber zu nichts.


so spekuliert ist das nicht.




__





						Laden…
					





					www.focus.de


----------



## dekuika (30 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Und wer löscht das Feuer dann wieder, wenn sich herausstellt daß das Anzünden doch nicht so eine gute Idee war?


Ja, aber Methan ist für den Klimawandel schädlicher als CO². Auf den Erdgasfeldern wird das Gas ja auch abgefackelt. Und zum Entzünden reicht ein Blitz.


----------



## jensemann (30 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mit "Wuffff"


Könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei den Windverhältnissen kein zündfähiges Gemisch vorhanden ist. Andererseits könnte einer der Düsenjäger beim Überflug mal kurz den Nachbrenner reinhauen und dann wäre das Gas auch umgewandelt


----------



## leo (30 September 2022)

Na ja, zumindest NS2 ist mit technischem Gas gefüllt, das brennt, glaube ich, nicht so gut.


----------



## MFreiberger (30 September 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> so spekuliert ist das nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Focus-Nachrichten traue ich nur soweit, wie ich gucken kann.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich auch schon von Focus zitiert habe. Die rangieren irgendwo zwischen Bild-Zeitung und Stern. Wobei man sagen muss, dass Bild schon sehr investigativ vorgeht. Auch, wenn sie es dann Verkaufszahlenoptimiert präsentieren.


----------



## Plan_B (30 September 2022)

Die grössere Gefahr geht IMO vom Auftriebsverlust im blasendurchsetztem Wasser und ggf. vom relativen Sauerstoffmangel direkt über der Wasseroberfläche aus, denn von einem evtl. zündfähigem Gemisch.
Selbst wenn das kurzzeitig zünfähig wäre, würde die Verbrennung vermutlich abreissen.


----------



## Heinileini (30 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das kurzzeitig zündfähig wäre, würde die Verbrennung vermutlich abreissen.


Also möglicherweise doch ein Doppel- oder sogar Mehrfach-Bumms?


----------



## GLT (30 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Doppel- oder sogar Mehrfach-Bumms


Scholz'sche Rethorik?
Wobei, der sagt ja Wumms


----------



## Heinileini (30 September 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Scholz'sche Rethorik?
> Wobei, der sagt ja Wumms


Na ja, "angelehnt an", sozusagen. Das scheint ja heutzutage die Sprache zu sein, in der man sich noch verständlich machen kann.


----------



## Plan_B (30 September 2022)

Ich denke, ohne permanente Zündflamme gibts nur den Einfach-Wumms. Unspektakulär.


----------



## Heinileini (30 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich denke, ohne permanente Zündflamme gibts nur den Einfach-Wumms. Unspektakulär.


Genügend Sauerstoff wird sich aussen um die MethanWolke herum finden. Hier wird es brennen und im ExtremFall auch wummsen.
Allein die Temperaturen beim Brennen werden genügen, um "Turbulenzen" zu erzeugen, so dass es hier und da auch zu kleineren "Wümmsen" kommen kann. Wir sind hier in dem Bereich, wo ein sprichwörtlicher Schmetterling einen Tornado auslösen kann und bleiben somit beim Thema "Chaos".

Bei der Planung von AtomKraftWerken, hat man doch angeblich Szenarien berücksichtigt, in denen ein Sport(?)Flugzeug (oder ein StarFighter) und ein AKW gegen den 1. Satz der Mechanik verstossen könnten.
Welche Art von Szenarien hat man denn bei den betroffenen GasLeitungen berücksichtigt? Dass ein SchwertFisch oder eine BohrMuschel eine GasLeitung anbohren könnte??? Ich weiss es nicht.
Dass die Leitungen aufgrund ihres Durchmessers und ihrer Länge die Qualitäten von GasSpeichern haben, hätte bekannt sein sollen bzw. können.
Die BlauÄugigkeit bei der Beurteilung der Sicherheit dürfte sich anlehnen an die BlauÄugigkeit, mit der man sich auf die Zuverlässigkeit der Putinschen Lieferungen verlassen hat.

Mit Sicherheit hat man die Wirtschaftlichkeit von Wartung und Reparaturen im Hinterkopf gehabt. Und fälschlicherweise unterstellt, dass potenzielle Saboteure dieselben MassStäbe anlegen und natürlich auch mindestens für den gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen MindestLohn arbeiten.


----------



## Markus (30 September 2022)

Kennt sich hier jemand mit solchen Pipelines aus? Also ich gehe mal davon aus es gibt neben Wartungsrobotern auch irgendwelche „Havariemolche“. Oder ist sowas nur Sciencefiction?

Angenommen die Pipeline gehört mir, dann versuche ich doch den Schaden so schnell wie möglich zu reduzieren. Zumindest wenn ich sie nicht selbst zerstört habe…


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 September 2022)

Auf russischer Seite wurde ohne Abnehmer sicher nicht großartig Gas eingespeist, sondern nur die Leitung unter Druck gehalten. Die Molche sind dafür ausgelegt, in einer gefüllten Leitung zu fahren. Die Leitung steht in Russland unter 220 bar Druck, in 70 m Tiefe wo das Leck ist sind noch 70 bar, ich weiß nicht ob der sich gegen die Druckdifferenz abstützen kann, oder einfach durchflutscht. Zu einer Reparatur muss das Gas eh komplett raus, und die Pipeline muss anschließend mit einem Molch anschließend von innen gereinigt werden, da die innen nicht großartig gegen Korrosion geschützt ist (hab ich in einem kurzen Bericht auf Dlf zumindest so gehört).


----------



## GLT (1 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> ngenommen die Pipeline gehört mir, dann versuche ich doch den Schaden so schnell wie möglich zu reduzieren. Zumindest wenn ich sie nicht selbst zerstört habe…


Da sowas bislang wohl eher kaum vorkam, wird man erst mal wissen müssen, wie der Schaden u. ein möglicher Lösungsansatz genau aussieht.
Der Nebensatz ist reine Polemik, wenn man bedenkt, dass die beiden Leitungen von westlicher Seite ja als obsolet deklariert wurden, eine weitere wirtschaftliche Verwendung der Leitungen derzeit nicht in Aussicht steht (solange kein Paradigmenwechsel erfolgt). Eine Kostenabwägung, wieviel man in eine Rettung der Leitungen zu investieren bereit ist, deren ROI nicht abschätzbar ist, kommt dazu. Aktuell ist der Schaden die Totalabschreibung des Invests u. das Gas, dass sich darin befindet - wieviel soll man also drauflegen u. für was?

Der Narrativ, Russland hätte die Leitungen selbst sabotiert, halt ich eher für eine "Brutkastenlüge" - sich selbst einer der gewichtigsten politischen Verhandlungsmasse zu berauben, ist widersinnig.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Zu einer Reparatur muss das Gas eh komplett raus,


Da selbst oberirdisch Schweißarbeiten aus Sicherheitsgründen unter Druck ausgeführt werden - hast Du da eine Info, warum dass so wäre?

jm2c
Solange ausreichend Druck auf den Leitungen herrscht, kann Wasser nicht (weitreichend) eindringen.
Dafür könnte man vom Betriebsdruck auf ein notwendiges Mass reduzieren - knapp 8-10bar dürften da die Größenordnungen sein.

Wäre man in der Lage (u. die Leckage nicht verunmöglichend gross) - wäre eine, von innen angebrachte Deckplatte ne geschickte Sache, der Leitungsdruck würde diese prov. selbst positionieren u. von außen dauerhaft zu fixieren/abdichten; dafür dürfte die Leitung ebenfalls nicht leer sein.


----------



## Rudi (1 Oktober 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Auf russischer Seite wurde ohne Abnehmer sicher nicht großartig Gas eingespeist, sondern nur die Leitung unter Druck gehalten. Die Molche sind dafür ausgelegt, in einer gefüllten Leitung zu fahren. Die Leitung steht in Russland unter 220 bar Druck, in 70 m Tiefe wo das Leck ist sind noch 70 bar, ich weiß nicht ob der sich gegen die Druckdifferenz abstützen kann, oder einfach durchflutscht. Zu einer Reparatur muss das Gas eh komplett raus, und die Pipeline muss anschließend mit einem Molch anschließend von innen gereinigt werden, da die innen nicht großartig gegen Korrosion geschützt ist (hab ich in einem kurzen Bericht auf Dlf zumindest so gehört).


Der Druck in 70 m Tiefe sind nicht 70 bar sondern ca. 7-8 bar. Der angegebene Druck in der Leitung erscheint mir auch nicht glaubhaft.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Oktober 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Der angegebene Druck in der Leitung erscheint mir auch nicht glaubhaft.





> Der Einspeisedruck beträgt (Stand 2014) auf russischer Seite 220 bar, auf deutscher Seite kommen noch 110 bar an. Die Wandstärken sind diesem Druckverlauf angepasst.


Quelle



Rudi schrieb:


> Der Druck in 70 m Tiefe sind nicht 70 bar sondern ca. 7-8 bar.


?? Redest du jetzt vom Umgebungsdruck in 70m Tiefe?


----------



## GLT (1 Oktober 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Der Druck in 70 m Tiefe sind nicht 70 bar sondern ca. 7-8 bar.


Das ist der statische Druck der auflastenden Wassersäule - Thomas spricht hier allerdings wohl den Betriebsleitungsinnendruck an.


Rudi schrieb:


> Der angegebene Druck in der Leitung erscheint mir auch nicht glaubhaft.


Die Leitungen sind 1200km lang - der Druckverlust über Länge, Rohrwand, Mengenfluss, Fliessgeschwindigkeit dürfte durchaus erheblich sein u. muss kompensiert werden - mit ein paar bar kommt man da nicht weit.


----------



## Markus (1 Oktober 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Da sowas bislang wohl eher kaum vorkam, wird man erst mal wissen müssen, wie der Schaden u. ein möglicher Lösungsansatz genau aussieht.
> Der Nebensatz ist reine Polemik, wenn man bedenkt, dass die beiden Leitungen von westlicher Seite ja als obsolet deklariert wurden, eine weitere wirtschaftliche Verwendung der Leitungen derzeit nicht in Aussicht steht (solange kein Paradigmenwechsel erfolgt). Eine Kostenabwägung, wieviel man in eine Rettung der Leitungen zu investieren bereit ist, deren ROI nicht abschätzbar ist, kommt dazu.



Ich habe geschrieben reduzieren, und nicht reparieren.

Wenn es denn sowas wie einem Havariemolch überhaupt gibt? Aber wenn es sowas gibt - wovon ich ausgehe - warum werden die nicht erst mal losgeschickt um größeren Schaden abzuwenden?

Die Frage hat zwar auch eine (entscheidende) politische Komponente, aber in erster Linie ist sie technischer Natur.


----------



## Plan_B (1 Oktober 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Der Narrativ, Russland hätte die Leitungen selbst sabotiert, halt ich eher für eine "Brutkastenlüge" - sich selbst einer der gewichtigsten politischen Verhandlungsmasse zu berauben, ist widersinnig.


Verhandlungsmasse ist es nicht mehr.
Wenn ich das Spielzeug nicht haben kann, soll es keiner haben.
Die Zerstörung kann aber durchaus als Grundlage weiterer Eskalationen herhalten, natürlich sorgfältig agitativ vorbereitet.









						Gaslecks vor Bornholm: Wie man Nord Stream reparieren könnte
					

Immer wieder treten Schäden an Pipelines auf - es gibt mehrere Methoden, sie zu beheben




					www.spektrum.de
				




Eine Reparatur ohne Aufhebung der Sanktionen ist unmöglich.
Setzt man zum Beispiel auf die Klimaaktivisten, braucht man das Gas am Gasfeld nur ausströmen lassen oder abfackeln.
Die Zeit arbeitet für Putin.


----------



## GLT (1 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Spielzeug nicht haben kann, soll es keiner haben.


Welcher Gedankengang ermöglicht das im Falle der Pipelines?
Dazu müsste eine Umnützung möglich sein - was wäre da realistisch denkbar?


----------



## GLT (1 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben reduzieren, und nicht reparieren


Man hat ein "Loch" in einer schwer zugänglichen u. sehr grossen Unterwasserleitung deren Inhalt mit grossem Druck entweicht - wie sollte da eine Schadensreduzierung aussehen, wenn nicht einer (prov.) Reparatur?


----------



## Markus (1 Oktober 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Man hat ein "Loch" in einer schwer zugänglichen u. sehr grossen Unterwasserleitung deren Inhalt mit grossem Druck entweicht - wie sollte da eine Schadensreduzierung aussehen, wenn nicht einer (prov.) Reparatur?



Bin ich so schwer zu verstehen?

Indem man Havariemolche losschickt, die noch intakte und trockene Segmente abschotten.

Oder ist sowas nicht vorgesehen?


----------



## GLT (1 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Indem man Havariemolche losschickt, die noch intakte und trockene Segmente abschotten.


Für Nordstream gibt es 3 Molche (Inspektion u. Reiniung) - diese benötigen zwischen 4-10 Tagen (für die gesamte Rohrstrecke).
Ob einen "Schott"-Molch für derartige Leitungen gibt, ist idT eine Frage - jedoch dürfte so ein Geräte Tage benötigen, um an passender Stelle positioniert zu werden - zumal das auch nur von einer Richtung (von Russland kommend) funktionieren dürfte. Die benannten Molche werden vom Gasfluss angetrieben u. besitzen keinen eigenen Antrieb.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube ist eh egal, solange Putin da ist wird
da nichts repariert, der baut allerhöchstens eine
Pipeline zu andren Kunden, auf keinen Fall richtung
Westen. Der kalte Krieg ist wieder da.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> der baut allerhöchstens eine
> Pipeline zu andren Kunden, auf keinen Fall richtung
> Westen.


Das läuft doch schon, die neue Pipeline "Kraft von Sibirien", nach China.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Oktober 2022)

Zum Thema "Was sonst noch so passiert"

https://www.wiwo.de/technologie/wir...ivater-soeldnerarmee-in-afrika-/28712998.html


----------



## Blockmove (1 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Was sonst noch so passiert"
> 
> https://www.wiwo.de/technologie/wir...ivater-soeldnerarmee-in-afrika-/28712998.html



Naja was Wagner jetzt in der Ukraine ist, war Blackwater / Academi halt im Irak.
Die privaten bzw. halbstaatlichen "Sicherheitsfirmen" haben überall ihre schmutzigen Finger im Spiel wo es um Geld, Einfluß und / oder Rohstoffe geht. Schaut man sich an, was in den rohstoffreichen Ländern in Südamerika und Afrika aktuell passiert, dann ist das eigentlich nix anderes als moderner Kolonialismus. Nur die "Preise" haben sich heute etwas geändert. Waren es vor 400 Jahren noch Glasperlen und Alkohol, wollen halt die heutigen Häuptlinge "etwas" mehr.


----------



## Plan_B (1 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> sorgfältig agitativ vorbereitet.


Auf RT heißt es, man würde dort (platzierte) Reste russischer Sprengsätze finden.
Was auch sonst.
Der Ami hätte aber bestimmt für die Platzierung nicht eine Röhre von NS2 gewählt, was ja die Option derer Zulassung birgt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Oktober 2022)

> Samstag, 1. Oktober​+++ Aus der beschädigten Gaspipeline Nordstream 2 in der Ostsee bei Bornholm tritt kein Gas mehr aus.​Der Druck in der Leitung sei auf das Niveau des Wasserdrucks abgefallen, teilte das Betreiberunternehmen mit. Die dänische Energiebehörde erklärte, über die Entwicklung informiert worden zu sein. Über die Situation an den weiteren beschädigten Stellen – auch an der Leitung Nordstream 1 – gab es keine Angaben.


Quelle


----------



## Markus (1 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Der Ami hätte aber bestimmt für die Platzierung nicht eine Röhre von NS2 gewählt, was ja die Option derer Zulassung birgt.



Naja sowohl der Ami als auch der Russe würden es so aussehen lassen dass es der andere war.

Tendenziell tippe ich aber aktuell eher auf den Russen. So richtig sinnvoll ist die Aktion eigentlich für niemanden. Der Ami haste bereits was er wollte. Der Russe kann damit bestenfalls zeigen dass sowas auch wo anders passieren kann.

Wenn es der Russe war und alle glauben der Ami war’s, dann hat nicht nur die NATO ein Problem. Wenn es der Ami war und alle denken der Russe war’s, hmm was dann? Mehr Eskalation? Warum? Machen doch fast alle mit in der Ukraine. Sein teures Fragkinggas kaufen wir ohnehin schon. Ich kann keinen nennenswerten Mehrwert für den Ami erkennen, der so ein Risiko rechtfertigt.

So richtig supersinnvoll für die Russen ist es vermutlich auch nicht. Aber sie haben dadurch auch nix von Wert verloren und zumindest etwas Angst und Chaos gestiftet…

Also tendenziell der Russe oder ein Unbekannter Dritter. Versicherungsbetrug vom Betreiber?

Spekulation - wie gesagt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Also tendenziell der Russe oder ein Unbekannter Dritter. Versicherungsbetrug vom Betreiber?


Am wahrscheinlichsten, ein deutscher Versicherer muß jetzt
die Pipeline und Ausfall aus den Gaslieferungen für die nächsten
20 Jahre an Gazprom bezahlen.


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Oktober 2022)

> Am wahrscheinlichsten, ein deutscher Versicherer muß jetzt
> die Pipeline und Ausfall aus den Gaslieferungen für die nächsten
> 20 Jahre an Gazprom bezahlen.



Stimmt, die war ja nur temporär außer Betrieb und hätte demnächst wieder zu 100% geliefert.


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Oktober 2022)

An der Energiekrise hat übrigens ABBA Schuld:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575045913382305792


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Oktober 2022)

Wenn es der Ami war, dann wäre die Reaktion vermutlich so wie damals, als festgestellt wurde, dass Merkel durchgehend von den Amis abgehört wurde. Abhören unter Freunden geht nicht, und das wars. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass das weiterhin geschieht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Oktober 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> An der Energiekrise hat übrigens ABBA Schuld:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575045913382305792


Für @Frohnius sind das vermutlich wieder harte Fakten.


----------



## ducati (2 Oktober 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Abhören unter Freunden geht nicht, und das wars. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass das weiterhin geschieht.


Vielleicht gabs ja Absprachen, dass die Gaslieferungen demnächst wieder aufgenommen werden. Das hat USA abgehört und daraufhin gesprengt...


----------



## GLT (2 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Tendenziell tippe ich aber aktuell eher auf den Russen. So richtig sinnvoll ist die Aktion eigentlich für niemanden. Der Ami haste bereits was er wollte.
> 
> Ich kann keinen nennenswerten Mehrwert für den Ami erkennen, der so ein Risiko rechtfertigt.


Hm - für Russland ist es ein völlig unsinnige Aktion, mit der er nichts gewinnt.

Die USA hatte TEMPORÄR seine gesteckten Ziele erreicht - diese hätten jedoch jederzeit und ohne grossen Aufwand fallen können, wenn man die Pipes öffnet. Der einzige, der tatsächlich einen Mehrwert durch die Aktion hat, ist eben die USA - deren Frackingdreck ist in der Abnahme nun dauerhaft (zumindest langfristig) gesichert!

Natürlich liegt da die Annahme näher, dass es derjenige war, der damit nichts gewinnt, statt jenem, der das offiziell schon angekündigt hatte, ALLES zu unternehmen, um den Betrieb zu unterbinden (Biden), der seine Umweltsauerei teuer verkaufen möchte (finanziell gewinnt-USA) u. nun kann. 🤯


----------



## Plan_B (2 Oktober 2022)

Hab mir mal eine Stunde RT-Lektüre gegeben. Ehrlich, ich bin ein bisserl beleidigt.
Da wird der Ami, der Brite, der Norweger, der Pole und die NATO allgemein verdächtigt ob der Sprengung der Gastrassen.
Wir Deutschen sind wohl zu blöd? Haben wir denn kein Interesse? Mindestens den Demos pro NS2 würde doch so die Substanz entzogen!

Kann natürlich daran liegen, dass ich nur die deutsche Variante lese.


----------



## Markus (2 Oktober 2022)

Ich teile sein Ergebniss nicht zu 100%, da ich (in meiner Spekulation) anders gewichte. Aber seine Analyse ist interessant. Vor allem sein Ansatz mit der bisher unbekannten Dritten Partei.


----------



## Markus (2 Oktober 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Hm - für Russland ist es ein völlig unsinnige Aktion, mit der er nichts gewinnt.
> 
> Die USA hatte TEMPORÄR seine gesteckten Ziele erreicht - diese hätten jedoch jederzeit und ohne grossen Aufwand fallen können, wenn man die Pipes öffnet. Der einzige, der tatsächlich einen Mehrwert durch die Aktion hat, ist eben die USA - deren Frackingdreck ist in der Abnahme nun dauerhaft (zumindest langfristig) gesichert!
> 
> Natürlich liegt da die Annahme näher, dass es derjenige war, der damit nichts gewinnt, statt jenem, der das offiziell schon angekündigt hatte, ALLES zu unternehmen, um den Betrieb zu unterbinden (Biden), der seine Umweltsauerei teuer verkaufen möchte (finanziell gewinnt-USA) u. nun kann. 🤯



Die Amis profitieren davon. Das ist richtig.
Aber haben die Russen etwas wertvolles verloren? Meiner Meinung nach bleiben, die Dinger so oder so (zumindest für einige Jahre) dicht. Und ob ein „gemäßigtes“ Russland in ferner Zukunft einen Nutzen davon hat dürfte Putin sowas von scheissegal sein…

Die Russen haben kein Risko, sie haben sowieso verkackt. Die Amis haben ein großes Risiko - und eigentlich keinen ZUSÄTZLICHEN Nutzen.

Das geht vermutlich nicht so einfach durch wie die “Konferenzschaltung“ mit Merkels Telefon… Abgesehen davon hat man Merkels Telefon ja auch einfach abhören müssen wenn man “kritisch“ zu Russland steht. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema das zum Glück vorbei ist…

Die Russen haben zumindest den Nutzen ohne nennenswerten Verlust die Schuld auf die Amis zu lenken. Was ja auch bei einigen ganz gut funktioniert

Aber wenn ihr ne gute halbe Stunde habt, dann schaut euch mal das Video an. Da kommt die Option, also die „guten Russen“ ins Spiel. Auch denkbar, wie die Amis natürlich auch… aber den Braten mit den Amis will ich noch nicht so richtig fressen…


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Oktober 2022)

Dein Amis ist alles zuzutrauen, aber das glaube
ich auch nicht. Die haben zurzeit starke Interesse
im Pazifik, ich glaube nicht das Sie es wagen würden
die westliche Allianz zu zerschlagen. So ein Anschlag
könnte zur Zerstörung der NATO führen.

Trump währe dumm genug gewesen es zu tun.

Die Russen haben in der Zukunft nichts von der Pipeline,
das wissen Sie, dann kann man Sie getrost anders schließen
und sich hinstellen, wir haben keinen Vertrag verletzt.


----------



## Markus (2 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So ein Anschlag
> könnte zur Zerstörung der NATO führen.
> Die Russen haben in der Zukunft nichts von der Pipeline,



Exakt deswegen würde ich es tun wenn ich Putin wäre. Natürlich würde ich alles tun um den Verdacht Richtung USA zu lenken.

Eine Sache hat mich besonders stutzig gemacht. Die Artikel auf WELT.de. Ich lese mir dort lieber die Kommentare durch als die Artikel selbst.

Es gibt auch da immer wieder pro russische Kommentare. Teils absolut nachvollziehbare Ansichten.

Aber immer mal wieder gibt es Artikel bei denen der Kommentarbereich voll ist mit PRO Russland. Bei den ersten Artikeln zu den Pipelines war es besonders krass. Da war das kurz nach Bekanntwerden für gefühlt 95% der Komentatoren ein klarer Fall. Das kann nur die USA gewesen sein…

Für mich sind die Tendenz und die Anomalien in den Kommentaren recht interessant. Ich dachte eigentlich das Putins Trollfabriken sich hier etwas geschickter anstellen. Aber scheinbar werden sie bei bestimmten Themen in großen Horden von der Leine gelassen.


----------



## Heinileini (2 Oktober 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Der einzige, der tatsächlich einen Mehrwert durch die Aktion hat, ist eben die USA - deren Frackingdreck ist in der Abnahme nun dauerhaft (zumindest langfristig) gesichert!


Hmmm. Die wollen uns den FrackingDreck liefern? Und ich dachte, die liefern uns nur das Gas und behalten den FrackingDreck, weil einige von ihnen nicht wissen (wollen), dass beim Fracking ausser Gas auch noch Dreck anfällt und die anderen nicht das Sagen haben.


----------



## Plan_B (2 Oktober 2022)

Der Rieck war und ist mir völlig unbekannt.
Na klar gefällt mir seine Analyse, weil sie meine bisherigen, weeeit weniger strukturierten Gedanken fast perfekt zusammenfasst.
Interessant in diesem Zuge die Aufteilung des Spielers Russland, wodurch einige Unplausibilitäten bei den anderen Spielern aufgelöst werden.

Nicht konform gehe ich mit der Ausklammerung einiger anderer Akteure, zumal er diese kurz anklingen lässt.

Da ich keine 100% Aufklärung für möglich halte, wird dies wohl eine weitere X-Akte werden im Sinne von JFK, Roswell oder WTC.


----------



## ducati (2 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Für mich sind die Tendenz und die Anomalien in den Kommentaren recht interessant. Ich dachte eigentlich das Putins Trollfabriken sich hier etwas geschickter anstellen. Aber scheinbar werden sie bei bestimmten Themen in großen Horden von der Leine gelassen.


keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich alles Trolle sind... Ich treffe schon häufig im richtigen Leben relativ viele Leute, die eine ähnliche Meinung haben...


----------



## Markus (2 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich alles Trolle sind... Ich treffe schon häufig im richtigen Leben relativ viele Leute, die eine ähnliche Meinung haben...



Das ist ja auch dort so.
Aber es gibt immer wieder Artikel bei denen das auffällig extremer ist als sonst.


----------



## GLT (3 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die wollen uns den FrackingDreck liefern?


Ich denke, Du weist, was ich meine - Fracking-Gas ist, jm2c, eine der dreckigsten Gewinnung von Energieträgern.
Gut, brennendes Trinkwasser haben die Leute in den USA u. wir nur das "saubere" Gas - aber für die Umwelt ist das so richtig ein Tritt zwischen die Beine.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich alles Trolle sind... Ich treffe schon häufig im richtigen Leben relativ viele Leute, die eine ähnliche Meinung haben...


Sehe ich ähnlich.
Egal ob Putin, Erdogan oder Björn Höcke


----------



## Markus (3 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich.
> Egal ob Putin, Erdogan oder Björn Höcke



Nochmal.
Anscheinend schreibe ich hier in einer unverständlichen Sprache…

1. Ja natürlich sind das nicht alles Trolle!
Natürlich sind das auch Leute die diese Meinung vertreten. Teils aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen. Genau das habe ich im ersten Post dazu so erwähnt.

2. Wenn ich die Kommentare anschaue, dann sind das. Das - ich Lüge, schätze und spekuliere mal - so rund 30%

3. bei manchen Artikeln geht es aber - insbesondere kurz nach Veröffentlichung - eher in Richtung 95%.

4. Das konnte man ganz deutlich bei den ersten Artikel zu den Lecks erkennen. Da haben quasi alle Komentatoren sofort die USA verdächtigt.


War das jetzt für jeden verständlich, oder  behauptet immer noch jemand dass ich Leute mit einer anderen Meinung ins Lager der Trollfabriken stecke?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2022)

Ich sehe das eher wie Markus, das Putin schon
seit Jahren die Sozialen Medien nutzt um Stimmung 
zu machen. Es scheint bei uns Deutschen ja auch sehr
gut zu funktionieren, wenn man sich die Welle der Idioten
in den letzten Jahren anschaut!

Und noch mal zum Gasleck, Putin nutzt es nicht nur Außenpolitisch
indem er auf die USA zeigt, sondern noch viel stärker innenpolitisch.
Er brauch ja einen Grund, wenn er jetzt sein Volk als Kannonenfutter
verheitzt.

Alleine das wir in Deutschland darüber Diskutieren, ob es die USA war
hat er schon wieder alles erreicht was er will.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Oktober 2022)

Bootloader-Signaturen per Update zurückgezogen: Microsoft bootet Linux aus



> "Das Update unter Windows wieder zurückzunehmen
> löst das Problem nicht, weil es den Inhalt des Flash-Speichers auf dem
> Mainboard ändert, der auch den UEFI-BIOS-Code speichert. Kurzerhand
> Secure Boot abzuschalten kann das Problem bei manchen Computern sogar
> ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Oktober 2022)

China nimmt 100-Megawatt-Druckluftspeicher in Betrieb


----------



## Ralle (6 Oktober 2022)

So etwas Ahnliches hat ein Schweizer??? Unternehmen mit CO2 als Prototyp in Betrieb. Fand ich auch spannend.
Die habe so eine Art große Traglufthalle voll mit CO2. Wenn zuviel Strom da ist, wird das CO2 dort entnommen und in Druckspeicher komprimiert.


----------



## ducati (6 Oktober 2022)

Schwungradspeicher gibts schon gefühlt seit 100 Jahren... Wenn das mit den Druckluftspeichern so viel besser wäre, hätten die das schon vor gefühlt 100 Jahren so gemacht


----------



## MFreiberger (6 Oktober 2022)

Was sonst noch so passiert:

cytotec-Pillen werden, je nach Unterforum, woanders verkauft:

WAGO: Oman
PILZ: Sharjah
PHOENIX CONTACT: Dubai

EDIT: SEW-EURODRIVE: Saudi Arabia, Jeddah


----------



## Heinileini (6 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Schwungradspeicher gibts schon gefühlt seit 100 Jahren... Wenn das mit den Druckluftspeichern so viel besser wäre, hätten die das schon vor gefühlt 100 Jahren so gemacht


SchwungradSpeicher? Gefühlt (ich meine, ohne danach zu guugeln) könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sie vielleicht einen Beitrag dazu leisten können, Sprünge in der NetzFrequenz (woher auch immer) auszubügeln, aber als EnergieSpeicher? Die müssten ja gefühlt ein Ausmass und eine Masse haben, die die Bewegungen unseres Planeten aus der Bahn werfen?


----------



## ducati (6 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> SchwungradSpeicher? Gefühlt (ich meine, ohne danach zu guugeln) könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sie vielleicht einen Beitrag dazu leisten können, Sprünge in der NetzFrequenz (woher auch immer) auszubügeln, aber als EnergieSpeicher? Die müssten ja gefühlt ein Ausmass und eine Masse haben, die die Bewegungen unseres Planeten aus der Bahn werfen?


kommt halt drauf an, wie lange man überbrücken will/muss:









						Schwungrad-Speicherkraftwerk – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




5MWh und 20MW gibts schon...

Ich kenns halt hauptsächlich aus den USV Versorgungen zur Überbrückung bis der Notdiesel anspringt...

Vielleicht sollte man die Flügel von den Windrädern einfach schwerer machen...


----------



## Heinileini (6 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich kenns halt hauptsächlich aus den USV Versorgungen zur Überbrückung bis der Notdiesel anspringt...


... und mit ihrem Schwung den NotDiesel auch noch starten.


ducati schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die Flügel von den Windrädern einfach schwerer machen...


Die Windräder haben aber keinen Schwung, wenn sie aus tariflichen Gründen zum StillStand verurteilt sind. 

Grössere Masse der Flügel bedeutet aber auch, die Brocken fliegen weiter, wenn es sie zerbröselt. Dann gewinnen wieder diejenigen, die einen grösseren Abstand zu bewohnten Gebieten fordern.


----------



## ducati (6 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Grössere Masse der Flügel bedeutet aber auch, die Brocken fliegen weiter, wenn es sie zerbröselt. Dann gewinnen wieder diejenigen, die einen grösseren Abstand zu bewohnten Gebieten fordern.


irgendwas ist immer


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Oktober 2022)

Was so noch passiert.. Direkt bei mir vor der Haustür🤢🤮

https://www.freiewelt.net/nachricht...-sembach-neues-us-hauptquartier-ein-10091023/


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Oktober 2022)

> Was so noch passiert.. Direkt bei mir vor der Haustür



Holland ist aber doch noch ein gutes Stück davon weg?

Hätte eher gesagt, dass ich da vorbei komme, wenn ich Wein einkaufen gehe.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Oktober 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Holland ist aber doch noch ein gutes Stück davon weg?
> 
> Hätte eher gesagt, dass ich da vorbei komme, wenn ich Wein einkaufen gehe.


Ich wohn als Niederländer in Kreis Kaiserslautern.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Holland ist aber doch noch ein gutes Stück davon weg?


Es soll ja auch Holländer geben, die nicht in Holland wohnen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Oktober 2022)

Luftlinie 1 km davon  weg..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Was so noch passiert.. Direkt bei mir vor der Haustür🤢🤮
> 
> https://www.freiewelt.net/nachricht...-sembach-neues-us-hauptquartier-ein-10091023/


Der Artikel soll wohl richtig Angst vor den Russen machen.
Deutschland wird als erstes den Erdboden gleich gemacht,
wenn der Krieg eskaliert.
Zur Zeit glaube ich das die Russen nicht mal bis Polen kommen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Was so noch passiert.. Direkt bei mir vor der Haustür


Der Standort ist ja recht nahe bei Rammstein. Ich habe ja auch schon in KL gearbeitet und in Hohenecken übernachtet. Da war immer was los, Flugzeuge im Minutentakt ( zur Zeit des Afghanistan-Konflikt war das )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch Holländer geben, die nicht in Holland wohnen.


Das kann ich nicht glauben


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht glauben


Ich gehe nicht mehr weg...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Der Standort ist ja recht nahe bei Rammstein. Ich habe ja auch schon in KL gearbeitet und in Hohenecken übernachtet. Da war immer was los, Flugzeuge im Minutentakt ( zur Zeit des Afghanistan-Konflikt war das )


War jetzt nicht anders. Der eine nach dem andere über unser Dorf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich gehe nicht mehr weg...


Dann bist du auch kein richtiger Holländer mehr.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> War jetzt nicht anders. Der eine nach dem andere über unser Dorf


Wir hatten das vor Jahren als die Engländer noch hier waren.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann bist du auch kein richtiger Holländer mehr.


Laut NL Freunde hab ich mittlerweile ein extrem Deutsch accent🙈


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> ein extrem Deutsch accent


Ja 😂


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Oktober 2022)

> Es soll ja auch Holländer geben, die nicht in Holland wohnen.



Ja, das sind die, die ihre Zeit mit dem Anhänger auf den Autobahnen verbringen ;-)


----------



## Plan_B (12 Oktober 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich *gehe* nicht mehr weg..


Schon klar, de *vliegende *Hollander.


----------



## GLT (13 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch Holländer geben, die nicht in Holland wohnen.


Ich dachte immer 50% müssen ohnehin stets woanders sein - die Einen im Sommer, die Anderen im Winter - weil alle daheim geht eh nicht.


----------



## jensemann (13 Oktober 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Was so noch passiert.. Direkt bei mir vor der Haustür🤢🤮
> 
> https://www.freiewelt.net/nachricht...-sembach-neues-us-hauptquartier-ein-10091023/


Mehr Geschwurbel auf einem Haufen findet man selten. Sowohl im Artikel als auch in den Kommentaren.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Oktober 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Mehr Geschwurbel auf einem Haufen findet man selten. Sowohl im Artikel als auch in den Kommentaren.


Mann findet kaum Nachrichten darüber. Nur im Regional Zeitung.
Als ob es total uninterresant ist.
Hier mal Die Rheinpfalz;
https://www.rheinpfalz.de/lokal/pfa...rtier-in-sembach-im-dienst-_arid,5415005.html

Keiner hat auch was mitbekommen das was läuft am Flugplatz. Mittlerweile ist es auch ein Gewerbegebiet.
oder das Hauptquartier liegt in / am Wohnsiedlung. Das ist noch voll bewacht .

Es würd mich nicht wunder wenn die ehemalige Flugplatz wieder nach und nach in Betrieb geht. Traue die alles zu.  Ich kann kotzen.
Drecksammis.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (13 Oktober 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Mehr Geschwurbel auf einem Haufen findet man selten. Sowohl im Artikel als auch in den Kommentaren.


das wundert dich bei dem Herausgeber


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Oktober 2022)

Mich wundert es ja schon, dass sie sich dort wieder ansiedeln, vom Flughafen ist ja nichts mehr übrig und der größte Teil des Geländes besteht nun aus einem Industriegebiet / PV / Windrad


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mich wundert es ja schon, dass sie sich dort wieder ansiedeln, vom Flughafen ist ja nichts mehr übrig und der größte Teil des Geländes besteht nun aus einem Industriegebiet / PV / Windrad
> Anhang anzeigen 64170


Ja mich auch.


----------



## ducati (13 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mich wundert es ja schon, dass sie sich dort wieder ansiedeln, vom Flughafen ist ja nichts mehr übrig und der größte Teil des Geländes besteht nun aus einem Industriegebiet / PV / Windrad


Da gibts bestimmt nen dicken Bunker, von dem man oberirdisch nicht viel sieht...
War jetzt so mein erster Gedanke...


----------



## hucki (13 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Da gibts bestimmt nen dicken Bunker, von dem man oberirdisch nicht viel sieht...
> War jetzt so mein erster Gedanke...


Meint ja Google Maps als Sehenswürdigkeit unten in der Mitte auch...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Oktober 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Meint ja Google Maps als Sehenswürdigkeit unten in der Mitte auch...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Oktober 2022)

Da muss ich mal schauen. Vielleicht hock da jetz einer hinterm laptop...


----------



## ducati (13 Oktober 2022)

Oder das ganze ist nur ein "honeypot"...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Oder das ganze ist nur ein "honeypot"...


Ist gut möglich. Aber etwas zu durchsichtig und einfach zu klären. Ich bin nach Feierabend mal eine Runde über den Flugplstz gefahren. Kein einzige Anweis auf ein wichtiges Hauptquartier. Mann würde überdurchschnittliche Bewachung erwarten. Armyautos mit abgedunkelte Fenster.. Menschen im Armykleidung. Hohes Zaun, kameras.  keine Anweisung.


----------



## Ralle (14 Oktober 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ist gut möglich. Aber etwas zu durchsichtig und einfach zu klären. Ich bin nach Feierabend mal eine Runde über den Flugplstz gefahren. Kein einzige Anweis auf ein wichtiges Hauptquartier. Mann würde überdurchschnittliche Bewachung erwarten. Armyautos mit abgedunkelte Fenster.. Menschen im Armykleidung. Hohes Zaun, kameras.  keine Anweisung.


Das geht heute alles virtuell. Hast du vergessen deine Cyberbrille aufzusetzen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2022)

Tagesschau: Kanzleramt will offenbar China-Geschäft durchsetzen



> *Eine solche Konfrontation ist selten: Obwohl alle Fachministerien den Einstieg von Chinesen beim Hamburger Hafen ablehnen, will ihn das Kanzleramt nach Informationen von NDR und WDR offenbar ermöglichen.*





> Trotz der Warnungen aller Fachministerien will das Kanzleramt offenbar den Verkauf von Teilen des Hamburger Hafens an den chinesischen Staatskonzern Cosco durchsetzen. Nun ist ein Streit in der Bundesregierung über den Einstieg der chinesischen Firma beim Hamburger Hafen eskaliert. Nach Informationen von _NDR_ und _WDR_ haben alle sechs Ministerien, die an der Investitionsprüfung fachlich beteiligt sind, das Geschäft abgelehnt. Das Kanzleramt drängt der Recherche zufolge jedoch darauf, dass der Einstieg dennoch zustande kommt.





> Die chinesische Reederei Cosco will Anteile des Hafenbetreibers HHLA übernehmen und sich mit mehr als einem Drittel am Hamburger Containerterminal Tollerort beteiligen.* Weil es sich dabei um sogenannte "Kritische Infrastruktur" handelt*, hat das Wirtschaftsministerium ein Investitionsprüfverfahren gestartet.





> *Wenn das Bundeskabinett keinen Beschluss fasst und keine Fristverlängerung mehr vereinbart wird, würde das Geschäft laut Gesetz automatisch zustande kommen. *Das wäre Ende Oktober der Fall, kurz vor dem geplanten Besuch von Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz in China. "Ergeht bis zum Ende der Frist keine Entscheidung, gilt die Freigabe als erteilt", erklärt der Spezialist für Investitionsprüfungen der Wirtschaftskanzlei CMS, Kai Neuhaus.





> *Die Blockade des Kanzleramts ist bemerkenswert, vor allem zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt.* Nach dem Angriffskrieg Russlands gegen die Ukraine hat sich gezeigt, wie verwundbar Deutschland sein kann, wenn ein autokratisches Regime mit einem Mal die eigenen Interessen durchsetzt. Gerade deshalb lehnen die beteiligten Fachressorts - sie werden von SPD, Grünen und FDP geführt - das Geschäft in Hamburg ab.





> Da China zudem heute bereits wichtigster Kunde des Hafens sei, bestehe in Verbindung mit der geplanten Beteiligung am Containerterminal ein "Erpressungspotenzial".


----------



## jensemann (24 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Tagesschau: Kanzleramt will offenbar China-Geschäft durchsetzen


Ein Kompromiss könnte lediglich so aussehen, dass die Hafengesellschaft im Gegenzug 30% des Hafens in Shanghai erhält.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Ein Kompromiss könnte lediglich so aussehen, dass die Hafengesellschaft im Gegenzug 30% des Hafens in Shanghai erhält.


Nur das der Chinese nicht so bescheuert ist und Teile des Hafens verkauft.


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nur das der Chinese nicht so bescheuert ist und Teile des Hafens verkauft.


Überleg mal, die fordern und auf fair zu sein und wenn eine westliche Firma in China arbeiten will, wird sie zu einem JointVenture gezwungen.
Ich hab noch nie verstanden, warum wir nicht immer genau das Selbe verlangen, was China auch für sich in Anspruch nimmt???

Ach ja: "Gier frißt Hirn!"


----------



## dekuika (24 Oktober 2022)

Containerterminal Tollerort umfasst eigentlich nur 4 Liegeplätze und die dazugehörigen Containerbrücken.(Kräne)


----------



## ducati (24 Oktober 2022)

ja, beim Hafen kocht das Thema grad mal hoch... Aber am Ende gehören sicherlich beträchtliche Teile der deutschen Unternehmen "irgendwelchen" ausländischen Anteilseignern... und die Zusammenhänge sind sicherlich ziemlich verworren. Die ganzen Finanzinvestoren haben sicherlich auch ziemlich viel Eigeninteresse bei bestimmten Entscheidungen, aber sicherlich nicht das Wohl Deutschlands oder der deutschen Bevölkerung im Sinn.
Keine Ahnung, ob da im Detail überhaupt jemand durchblickt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Containerterminal Tollerort umfasst eigentlich* nur* 4 Liegeplätze und die dazugehörigen Containerbrücken.(Kräne)


Wie war das mit Kuka ( da wollten "die" ja auch nur einen kleinen Teil kaufen, heute bzw. kurz darauf gehörten ihnen 100% ):



> Erstes Anklopfen aus China​Im Frühjahr gab Midea ein offizielles Übernahme-Angebot ab. Das chinesische Unternehmen erklärte, man wolle über die Börse mindestens 30 Prozent, gerne aber auch die Mehrheit an Kuka erwerben.





> Das Augsburger Unternehmen war aus Sicht der Chinesen ein ideales Übernahmeziel. *Es galt als technologisch führend, und die Aktien waren weit gestreut. *Widerstand gegen den Deal gab es deswegen von Seiten der bisherigen Aktionäre kaum. Zumal Midea insgesamt 4,5 Milliarden Euro bot. Einen Preis weit über dem Aktienkurs.





> Das Unternehmen Kuka ist für die deutsche Industrie systemrelevant.





> Doch das scheiterte nicht zuletzt am Preis: 4,5 Milliarden - *das chinesische Gebot wollte und konnte niemand toppen.*





> Der Verdacht: Hinter der Midea-Offerte stand die chinesische Regierung, die wohl jeden Preis gezahlt hätte. Binnen kürzester Zeit brach der Widerstand zusammen. Midea hielt über 90 Prozent der Kuka-Aktien.* Till Reuter, der damalige Chef der Augsburger, versuchte zu beruhigen*: Man habe mit den neuen Eigentümern ausgehandelt, dass Kuka im Tagesgeschäft ein unabhängiges, deutsches Unternehmen bleibe.





> Die Beruhigungs-Strategie funktionierte für eine Weile. Die Gewerkschaften zum Beispiel stimmten dem Deal zu.





> Und Reuter selbst durfte Kuka noch für eine Weile weitgehend unabhängig leiten. *Doch dann kam die Trendwende*





> *Vorstandschef Reuter musste über Nacht gehen.* Und auch Michael Leppek, der damalige Augsburger IG Metall-Chef haderte: "Es ist persönlich nicht leicht für mich. Ich schlafe natürlich auch nicht gut. Aber wir hatten damals keine Alternative. Wir hatten damals keine großen Hauptanteilseigner, die uns geholfen hätten,* oder die Politik*. Insofern haben wir Midea tatsächlich willkommen geheißen."


Quelle


----------



## dekuika (24 Oktober 2022)

Ja gut, aber am Buchardkai sitzt eine andere Firma. Mit Kuka gebe ich Dir voll Recht. Kommt einem vor, wie der Ausverkauf Deutschlands. Transrapid war ja das Gleiche.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Oktober 2022)

Das mit Kuka hat der Altmeier verbockt, bei der Corona Krise stopfen Sie der Lufthanser
das Geld hinten und vorne rein, bei Kuka haben Sie weggeschaut, wie bei der Gasversorgung
und jetzt den Hafen.

Wenn man einen Hafen blockiert, kann das ganz schön schaden anrichten.


----------



## dekuika (24 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Hafen blockiert, kann das ganz schön schaden anrichten.


In Hamburg würde dazu ein Containerschiff quer in der Elbe reichen.


----------



## jensemann (24 Oktober 2022)

Kuka kam mir tatsächlich auch sofort in den Sinn. Ähnlich wie die Abwicklung der Solarindustrie zu Gunsten chinesischer Firmen,
Die Chinesen kaufen sich weltweit in die Infrastruktur ein und zuletzt verstärkt in Europa. Was die in Afrika abziehen ist fast noch schlimmer als der europäische Kolonialismus.


----------



## ducati (24 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Hafen blockiert, kann das ganz schön schaden anrichten.


Glaub so offensichtlich machen die das nicht. Da müssen nur Schiffe aus Taiwan evtl. "etwas" höhere Gebühren bezahlen und sowas. Und Waren aus Deutschland nach z.B. Taiwan verschwinden irgendwie aus versehen... Oder Lieferungen von Waren die auf der Embargoliste für China stehen, werden doch irgendwie nach China umgeleitet...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Kuka kam mir tatsächlich auch sofort in den Sinn.


Da gibt es so viele Beispiele. Cloos Schweißtechnik z.B. 
In Frankreich werden ganze Weinberge und Schlösser nach CN verkauft....


----------



## dekuika (24 Oktober 2022)

Was ich bedenklich finde ist, dass der Ausrüstungskai von Blohm und Voss für Marineschiffe gegenüber liegt. Das schreit nach Spionage.


----------



## ducati (24 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da gibt es so viele Beispiele. Cloos Schweißtechnik z.B.
> In Frankreich werden ganze Weinberge und Schlösser nach CN verkauft....


Die Chinesen sind halt nicht doof. Pragmatisch wenden die das westliche Finanzsystem einfach für ihre Zwecke an und "übernehmen" die Welt durch die Hintertür.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Pragmatisch *wenden* die das westliche Finanzsystem


Nicht wenden, kaufen. Natürlich erst mal einen kleinen Teil.

2020


> *Der chinesische Mischkonzern Fosun erweitert sein Bankportfolio. Vom Lebensmittelriesen Oetker übernehmen sie das Bankhaus Lampe und führen es mit einer früheren Erwerbung zusammen - ebenfalls aus Deutschland.*





> Es entstehe nun eine der führenden deutschen Privatbanken mit 1400 Mitarbeitern und einer Bilanzsumme von zehn Milliarden Euro. Die bisherigen Namen sollten erhalten bleiben.  "Mit dem Zusammenschluss setzt Hauck & Aufhäuser seinen Wachstumskurs fort.


Quelle

2017


> Warum China an deutschen Banken interessiert ist​





> Chinesische Investoren kaufen so viele deutsche Unternehmen wie nie zuvor. Inzwischen stehen auch immer öfter Geldhäuser auf der Wunschliste. Was das für Mitarbeiter und Sparer bedeutet.


Quelle


----------



## Heinileini (24 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da gibt es so viele Beispiele. Cloos Schweißtechnik z.B.
> In Frankreich werden ganze Weinberge und Schlösser nach CN verkauft....


 Die FirmenHistorie der Firma Cloos endet im Jahr 2017 und lässt nicht durchblicken, dass dort etwas bezüglich Verkauf nach CN stattgefunden hat. 
 Bei Waldrich Coburg sieht es damit ganz anders aus.


> 2005 erwirbt Beijing No.1 die Firma und festigt in erheblichem Umfang den Standort Coburg. In fünf Jahren wurden ca. 40 Mio.€ für neue Produktionshallen und Maschinen, Büroräume, Reparaturen und soziale Einrichtungen investiert. Diese Entwicklung stärkt das Vertrauen der Kunden, die in WALDRICH COBURG wieder einen zuverlässigen und starken Partner mit Perspektive erkennen. Daraus resultieren die erfolgreichsten Jahre in der Firmengeschichte.


Warum kommt mir bloss ein "heimlicher" Verkauf noch viel unheimlicher vor als ein unheimlicher?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> und lässt nicht durchblicken, dass dort etwas bezüglich Verkauf nach CN stattgefunden hat.


August 2019:
Estun (China) übernimmt Carl Cloos Schweißtechnik GmbH


> Die Carl Cloos Schweißtechnik GmbH aus Haiger schließt sich mit dem Automatisierungs-Spezialisten Estun Automation Co. Ltd. aus China zusammen. Durch die Übernahme von Cloos strebt die Estun-Gruppe an, ein weltweit führendes Robotik-Unternehmen zu werden. Estun gehört nach Einschätzung von Experten (neben Siasun, Efort, GSK, STS und Greatoo) bereits zu den größten chinesischen Roboterherstellern.
> 
> Der Robotik- und Schweißtechnikspezialist Cloos wiederum, der dieses Jahr stolz sein 100-Jahre-Jubiläum feierte, hat mit der Estun-Gruppe „den perfekten Partner für die strategische Expansion seines Schweiß- und Robotik-Angebots gefunden und sichert so das Wachstum nachhaltig“, heißt es aus Haiger.


----------



## ducati (24 Oktober 2022)

Jahrelang hat halt dem Westen alles mögliche in den Schwellen und Entwicklungsländern gehört, dass muss man halt auch mal sehn. Siehe z.B. Iran 1951:


> Im März 1951 hatte das iranische Parlament nämlich beschlossen, die Öl - industrie zu verstaatlichen und die Anglo-Iranian Oil Company (AIOC), ein ziemlich einseitiges Joint Venture zugunsten der Briten, entschädigungslos zu enteignen. Wäre Iran alleiniger Herr über seine Ölquellen gewesen, hätte das Land im Jahr 1950 rund 275 Millionen Pfund einnehmen können. So aber flossen nur 37 Millionen Pfund aus den Ölverkäufen in den iranischen Staatshaushalt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2022)

> Die ... *schließt sich* mit dem Automatisierungs-Spezialisten Estun Automation Co. Ltd. aus China *zusammen*.


"Schließt sich zusammen" hört sich irgendwie auch angenehmer an als "wurde aufgekauft".


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Werden wir je erfahren wer wirklich die Löcher in die beiden Pipelines gebohrt hat?


Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2022)

WhatsApp: Der Messenger ist derzeit komplett down, und zwar weltweit​https://winfuture.de/news,132608.html

EDIT: Zwischenzeitlich geht es wieder.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Oktober 2022)

Bei Steuerhinterziehung geht alles sehr schnell
Schuhbeck Urteil


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei Steuerhinterziehung geht alles sehr schnell
> Schuhbeck Urteil


Der kommt bestimmt in die Gefängnisküche
und bekommt viele neue Freunde. 
Dann dauert es nicht mehr lange und es kommt
eine neue Kochshow am Fernsehen „Kochen im Knast“


----------



## Mindrover (28 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei Steuerhinterziehung geht alles sehr schnell
> Schuhbeck Urteil


Er hat ein Umfangreiches Geständnis abgelegt, wodurch die Beweisaufnahme verkürzt wurde. Das hat den Prozess beschleunigt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2022)

Mindrover schrieb:


> Er hat ein Umfangreiches Geständnis abgelegt


Das "umfangreiche" Geständnis kam allerdings erst, nachdem der IT-Mann der für ihn die Software geschrieben hat ausgesagt hat und es somit nichts mehr zu leugnen gab. Daher wurde es vom Gericht auch als "taktisches Geständnis" bewertet um noch zu retten was zu retten ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2022)

Russland setzt Getreide-Deal mit Ukraine aus

https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/russland-getreideabkommen-ausgesetzt-101.html


----------



## Markus (30 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Russland setzt Getreide-Deal mit Ukraine aus
> 
> https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/russland-getreideabkommen-ausgesetzt-101.html



Ja und diesmal waren es die Briten. Kann ja auch nicht anders sein, die Amis können ja nicht an allen Schuld sein..


----------



## Plan_B (30 Oktober 2022)

Und der Brite behauptet absolut glaubwürdig:
"Die britische Marine besitze gar nicht die Fähigkeit, die Gasleitungen zu sprengen"

Alter, was für ne schwache Behauptung. Baden die den ganzen Tag im Pool?

Disclaimer: Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Sprengung den strategischen Zielen der Russen entspricht. Wer es letztendlich gewesen ist, werden wir nie mit Sicherheit wissen.


----------



## Ralle (30 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Wer es letztendlich gewesen ist, werden wir nie mit Sicherheit wissen.


Glaub schon, irgendwann schreibt einer ein Buch und versucht, seine Rente damit aufzubessern, falls er bis dahin überlebt.
Heutzutage bleibt nichts mehr lange geheim.
Inzwischen weiß man ja auch, wer Osama erwischt hat.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2022)

Anscheinend ist es gerade im Trend, sich auf Straßen zu kleben und Kulturgut zu zerstören. Nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht da diese Leute ja anscheinend die Allgemeinheit gegen sich haben bzw. sich niemand mit ihren Zielen beschäftigt sondern alle nur genervt von denen sind.

Manch einer weiß sich unbürokratisch zu helfen 




PS: Ich hätte ja etwas weniger Abstand gewählt.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist es gerade im Trend, sich auf Straßen zu kleben und Kulturgut zu zerstören. Nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht da diese Leute ja anscheinend die Allgemeinheit gegen sich haben bzw. sich niemand mit ihren Zielen beschäftigt sondern alle nur genervt von denen sind.
> 
> Manch einer weiß sich unbürokratisch zu helfen


Bessessen vom Klimahoax. Es gibt da viele im Woke Scene


----------



## Oberchefe (3 November 2022)

> Bessessen vom Klimahoax. Es gibt da viele im Woke Scene



Komisch dass die Mehrheit der Wissenschaftler daran glaubt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Komisch dass die Mehrheit der Wissenschaftler daran glaubt.


Ich glaube nicht das den Klimawandel hier jemand leugnet aber Zerstörung von Allgemeingut und Erzeugung kilometerlanger Staus..... Das soll es sein?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 November 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Komisch dass die Mehrheit der Wissenschaftler daran glaubt.


Wer zahlt die Wissenschaftler? Auf welche Seite stehen die? Bei uns in Holland wollen die die Bauern los haben. 

Was willst du erreichrn? Bauern weg. Okay, ich kreier der co2 Krises.


----------



## Oberchefe (3 November 2022)

naja, wer das Klimahoax nennt, leugnet das meiner Meinung nach schon.

Ich befürworte keinesfalls diese Aktionen.

Vorgestern ein interessanter Bericht in der ARD:









						Dokus im Ersten: Die Story im Ersten: Kampf ums Klima | ARD Mediathek
					

Die Story im Ersten: Kampf ums Klima | Video | Rekordhitze, Waldbrände und Überschwemmungen - die Folgen des Klimawandels sind längst spürbar. Doch während Wissenschaftler:innen immer lauter Alarm schlagen, kommt die Energiewende in Deutschland praktisch nicht voran.




					www.ardmediathek.de
				




Fasznierend vor allem, welche Lobby hinter angeblichen Naturschützern mit dem Ziel der Verhinderung von Windkraftanlagen steckt. Auch das ehemalige Altmaier Ministerium war entsprechend aktiv bei der Verhinderung dank Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Bei uns in Holland wollen die die Bauern los haben.


Das ist halt ein Politikum, die sind einfach nicht unter Kontrolle zu kriegen 🚜


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 November 2022)

Ich bin halt etwas querdenkerisch drauf..


----------



## ducati (4 November 2022)

Was ist blos mit der Welt/den Menschrn los? 🤔
Oder wird das einfach alles nur medial aufgebauscht, und in Wahrheit ists garnicht viel chaotischer als früher?


----------



## ducati (4 November 2022)

Ich persönlich würde als Richter den Strassenklebern zur Strafe den Führerschein für 5 Jahre entziehen und 1 Jahr soziale Arbeit als Strassenreiniger aufbürden... Und medial darüber kein Gewese machen...


----------



## Plan_B (4 November 2022)

Warum die Typen, die sich auf den Schilderbrücken in Berlin anketten, aufwendig mit Vollsperrung abgeseilt werden müssen, erschliesst sich mir auch nicht.
Lasst sie einfach oben sitzen. Ist bestimmt toll da oben, vor allem jz im November. Ich würd höchstens einen Beamten zur Bewachung abstellen. Stichwort "Belagerung".
Der Beamte kann in Ruhe die Personalien erfassen und die Anzeige für den gefährlichen Eingriff in den Strassenverkehr schreiben.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Was ist blos mit der Welt/den Menschrn los? 🤔
> Oder wird das einfach alles nur medial aufgebauscht, und in Wahrheit ists garnicht viel chaotischer als früher?


Das Mediavirus is an viel Schuld. Es darf nur 1 Seitig benachrichtet werden. Kritische journalisten werden zenzuriert.


----------



## Plan_B (4 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Kritische journalisten werden zenzuriert.


Hast Du grad mal n aktuelles Beispiel?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (4 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Hast Du grad mal n aktuelles Beispiel?


Wenn du nur 1 Meinung hörst, weißt du das dass nicht kann. Also wird zenzuriert.

Das beste aktuelle Beispiel ist Rober Jensen, ehemalig aus der Mainstream Media.
Er mach mittlerweile seiner Arbeit unabhänhig.
Okay der ist auch knallhard.

https://jensen.nl/gast-dr-michael-yeadon-de-jensen-show-500

https://jensen.nl/deel-ii-dr-michael-yeadon-het-zijn-criminelen-de-jensen-show-501

Wir werden z.b. nie erleben das auf RTL Primetime Samstagabend 20:15 z.b. eine Sendung kommt vom Walraven, oder Jenke, Jauch oder wer auch immer die echt kritisch auf die aktuelle Themen blickt.


----------



## Markus (5 November 2022)

Gasspeicherfüllstände - die neuen Inzidenzen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist es gerade im Trend, sich auf Straßen zu kleben und Kulturgut zu zerstören. Nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht da diese Leute ja anscheinend die Allgemeinheit gegen sich haben bzw. sich niemand mit ihren Zielen beschäftigt sondern alle nur genervt von denen sind.


Bemerkenswert finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang, das eine NGO aus der für radikalen Klimaschutz bekannten USA auch die die Klimakleber bei uns mit finanziert:









						Klebe-Proteste | "Letzte Generation" und Co.: Alles, was Sie wissen müssen
					

Die Aktionen der "Klima-Kleber" sind derzeit in aller Munde.




					www.t-online.de


----------



## GLT (6 November 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Klimakleber


Die Vollhonks, die sich bei Porsche festgeklebt haben u. dann beschwerten, dass das Essen nicht passte, das Licht u. die Heizung ausgemacht wurde?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 November 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Die Vollhonks, die sich bei Porsche festgeklebt haben u. dann beschwerten, dass das Essen nicht passte, das Licht u. die Heizung ausgemacht wurde?


Es hätte vermutlich auch gereicht, den Handempfang / das WLAN mit einem Jammer kurz zu stören. Dann marschiert ein Großteil doch auch sofort ab.


----------



## s_kraut (6 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es hätte vermutlich auch gereicht, den Handempfang / das WLAN mit einem Jammer kurz zu stören. Dann marschiert ein Großteil doch auch sofort ab.


Steilflanke: ja genau und dann sind die weg und wir machen brav so weiter wie gewohnt. Oder?

Glaube man sollte der jungen Generation auch mal zuhören (idealerweise bevor sich einer festklebt oder Tomatensuppe versprüht).
Im Endeffekt geht es doch um sie.


----------



## Markus (6 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Steilflanke: ja genau und dann sind die weg und wir machen brav so weiter wie gewohnt. Oder?
> 
> Glaube man sollte der jungen Generation auch mal zuhören (idealerweise bevor sich einer festklebt oder Tomatensuppe versprüht).
> Im Endeffekt geht es doch um sie.



Ich hör grundsätzlich keinem zu der in seinem Leben noch nichts bewiesen hat und nur weiß wie es nicht geht.


----------



## s_kraut (6 November 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich hör grundsätzlich keinem zu der in seinem Leben noch nichts bewiesen hat und nur weiß wie es nicht geht.


ich schon, aber halt unter mit geschultem Ohr.

Wie darf ich das verstehen: hast du keine Kinder oder falls doch, hörst du weg?


----------



## Markus (7 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> ich schon, aber halt unter mit geschultem Ohr.
> 
> Wie darf ich das verstehen: hast du keine Kinder oder falls doch, hörst du weg?



Erhlichgesagt habe ich von dir mehr erwartet als so einen unpassenden Vergleich.

Natürlich höre ich meinen Kindern gerne zu. Sie haben sich mir gegenüber schon oft bewiesen. Bilanziel hatten sie bereits nach Abschluss des Waldkindergartens schon mehr geleistet, als so ein Pisser der auf Staatskosten jahrelang erfolglos nutzlosen Dreck mit Scheisse studiert hat und sich irgendwo festklebt und anderen auf den Sack geht weil die Wirtschaft keine Verwendung für diese Brut hat.

Ich freue mich wenn meine Kinder mir ihre Sicht der Welt beschreiben und ich lasse mich davon auch mit Begeisterung inspirieren. Aber wenn da Irgenwelcher DNA Müll klebt und mir nicht nur vorschreiben will wie ich zu Leben habe, sondern mich auch noch regelrecht erpresst, nötigt oder gefährdet, dann erlaubt meine Rechtsauffaßung Dinge die vermutlich außerhalb deiner Vorstellungskraft liegen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2022)

Warum kleben die sich nicht an Russische Panzer oder
Kampfflugzeuge, die sind doch extrem Umweltschädlich.
Dann würden die und wir die Aktion ganz anders wahrnehmen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Steilflanke: ja genau und dann sind die weg und wir machen brav so weiter wie gewohnt. Oder?
> 
> Glaube man sollte der jungen Generation auch mal zuhören (idealerweise bevor sich einer festklebt oder Tomatensuppe versprüht).
> Im Endeffekt geht es doch um sie.


Wer sagt, das ich der jungen ( oder auch alten ) Generation nicht zuhöre und sich bei mir nichts wandelt in Richtung weniger Verbrauch/Ausstoß?

Aber diesen Leuten höre ich mit Sicherheit nicht zu. Vor denen habe ich keinen Respekt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 November 2022)

> *Armenien und Kasachstan importieren derzeit erstaunlich viele Kühlschränke und Waschmaschinen. Die meisten Geräte stammen aus Europa. Werden damit Sanktionen umgangen, damit Russland neue Panzer und Raketen für seinen Angriff auf die Ukraine bauen kann?*





> In Armenien stapelt sich anscheinend die schmutzige Wäsche. Allein in den ersten acht Monaten dieses Jahres hat das kleine Land im Kaukasus mehr Waschmaschinen aus der EU importiert als 2020 und 2021 zusammen. Im April und Mai waren die Wäschekörbe und die Wäschetruhe in Armenien anscheinend so voll, *dass die Waschmaschinen mit dem Flugzeug aus der EU eingeflogen werden mussten.*



NTV: Lösen Waschmaschinen Putins Raketenprobleme?


----------



## dekuika (7 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> NTV: Lösen Waschmaschinen Putins Raketenprobleme?


Vermutlich sind die Drohnen in Zukunft viereckig und das Kamerafenster ist ein wenig größer.  Spaß beiseite, das ist der Nachteil unserer, ach so, vernetzten Welt, in der jede Waschmaschine Internetzugang hat. Mit den Relaissteuerungen, die vor 20 Jahren noch in den Waschmaschinen verbaut waren, hätte man keine Rakete steuern können. Heutzutage sind vielleicht sogar GPS-Module enthalten, um bei der vollautomatischen Waschpulverbestellung den Standort mit angeben zu können. Naja, wer`s braucht.


----------



## MFreiberger (7 November 2022)

GPS-Module in der Waschmaschine? Ja, vielleicht. Warum? Ggf. Waschpulverbestellung, vielleicht aber auch Standortbestimmung für den ServiceMonteur.

SmartHome ... ein feuchter Traum der Stasi.
Schon zu Zeiten des dritten Reiches durfte ein Pastor sich ein Telefonat von der Gestapo vorspielen lassen, das er von einem Münzfernsprecher aus geführt hat. Was heute alles gespeichert wird? Ich denke mal Alles!

Welche Geräte brauchen z.B. wirklich ein Mikrofon?
https://www.zeit.de/digital/datensc...rung-systeme-datensicherheit-gefahren-risiken

Aber damit verlasse ich das Thema. Es geht ja um Chips, die in jeglichen Geräten eingebaut werden. Vielleicht lässt Putin sich demnächst Tonie-Boxen schicken...


----------



## jensemann (7 November 2022)

Als die Bundeswehr 1990 die MiG-29 der NVA übernahm und untesuchte, wunderte man sich auch schon über Steuergeräte welche denen aus Waschmaschinen deutscher Herkunft auffällig ähnlich sahen. Trotzdem flogen die MiGs damals den amerikanischen Sidewinder-Raketen davon.
Die ersten gemeinsamen Übungen der ehemaligen NVA-Piloten mit den neuen NATO-Partnern waren doch für beide Seiten sehr erhellend. 
Von daher wunderts mich nicht, dass größere Mengen "Teilespender" geordert werden.


----------



## dekuika (7 November 2022)

In Punkto Resteverwertung und Einfallsreichtum waren die Ossis allen anderen überlegen. Wenn Du das benötigte Ersatzteil erst in 10 Jahren oder über 50 Ecken bekommst, musst Du dir halt etwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 November 2022)

Hier mal ein paar Technikbilder einer abgeschossenen S300 Rakete:










Quelle


----------



## dekuika (7 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Technikbilder einer abgeschossenen S300 Rakete:
> Anhang anzeigen 64734
> 
> 
> ...


Vermutlich hat die Rakete während des Fluges den "Deutschlandfunk" gespielt. Mein erstes Westradio sah auch so aus. Habe ich 1977 zur Jugendweihe bekommen.


----------



## dekuika (7 November 2022)

Das könnte das Trägheitsnavigationssystem gewesen sein.


----------



## PN/DP (7 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Technikbilder einer abgeschossenen S300 Rakete:


Das sieht für mich sehr typisch sowjetisch/russisch 70er/80er Jahre aus, da sieht man nichts moderneres/außer-russisches.

Harald


----------



## Oberchefe (7 November 2022)

> Es hätte vermutlich auch gereicht, den Handempfang / das WLAN mit einem Jammer kurz zu stören. Dann marschiert ein Großteil doch auch sofort ab.


So kann man sich täuschen. Sie lassen das Handy zu Hause um nicht vorzeitig aufzulegen.


----------



## ducati (10 November 2022)

ist übrigens das Bundesland, wo das Teslawerk steht


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64843
> 
> 
> ist übrigens das Bundesland, wo das Teslawerk steht


Das Bild ( den Wahrheitsgehalt mal dahingestellt ) sagt ja eigentlich mehr aus.

Wie sieht es denn in NRW, BaWü und Bayern aus? Vermutlich sehr viel anders.


----------



## ducati (10 November 2022)

Deutschlandweit sind aktuell 39000 Trabis zugelassen und 66000 Teslas.
Zahlen von 2022


----------



## jensemann (10 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64843
> 
> 
> ist übrigens das Bundesland, wo das Teslawerk steht


Mir fehlt vielleicht der intellektuelle Zugang aber ich weis nicht, was ich mit der Information anfangen soll.
Sicher gibt es auch noch Pferdefuhrwerke aber die brauchen ja meist keine Zulassung.

PS: das abgebildete Model3 wird nicht in Brandenburg gefertig, ganausowenig wie der Trabi in Brandenburg gefertigt wurde.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Deutschlandweit sind aktuell 38000 Trabis zugelassen und 34000 Teslas.


Aktuell sind > 66.400 Tesla zugelassen, alleine diesen September wurden knapp 10.000 Teslas in Deutschland zugelassen ( 9.846 ).


----------



## ducati (10 November 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Mir fehlt vielleicht der intellektuelle Zugang aber ich weis nicht, was ich mit der Information anfangen soll.


was Du gern möchtest  Ich finds nur irgendwie interessant.


----------



## ducati (10 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aktuell sind > 66.400 Tesla zugelassen, alleine diesen September wurden knapp 10.000 in Deutschland zugelassen ( 9.846 ).


ja, hab ich schon geändert, in einem Jahr sind deutschlandweit echt 30000 dazugekommen


----------



## dekuika (10 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 64843
> 
> 
> ist übrigens das Bundesland, wo das Teslawerk steht


Ich bin sicher, wenn Tesla seine Fahrzeuge zum Preis eines Trabis verkauft, kehrt sich das Verhältnis um.


----------



## jensemann (10 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, wenn Tesla seine Fahrzeuge zum Preis eines Trabis verkauft, kehrt sich das Verhältnis um.


Zum Preis eines gebrauchten Trabi in 1988? 
Damals waren gebrauchte Autos leicht mal doppelt so teuer wie neue


----------



## MFreiberger (10 November 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Zum Preis eines gebrauchten Trabi in 1988?
> Damals waren gebrauchte Autos leicht mal doppelt so teuer wie neue


Ja, aber sofort verfügbar


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ja, aber sofort verfügbar


Anbebot und Nachfrage halt. Alternativ > 12 Jahre warten bzw. bei Geburt eines Kindes gleich mal ein Auto für dieses bestellen.


----------



## dekuika (10 November 2022)

Also ich habe meinen Wartburg mit 18 Jahren bestellt. Früher ging leider nicht. 15 Jahre später waren die Automobilwerke Eisenach zum Glück schon Pleite.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> 15 Jahre später waren die Automobilwerke Eisenach zum Glück schon Pleite.


Da hast du ja Glück gehabt. Das erinnert mich an folgendes:


----------



## Heinileini (10 November 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ja, aber sofort verfügbar


Sofort verfügbar? Wahrscheinlich gibt es nicht mehr so viele Überlebende, die sich an Lieferzeiten von > 15 Jahren bei den Trabis erinnern?

Das war ja noch "deutsche Wertarbeit" und die wird es in 30 Jahren noch geben - aber die heutigen Teslas in 30 Jahren?


----------



## hucki (10 November 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Sofort verfügbar? ...


Die Gebrauchten!
Daher waren die auch teurer als neue.


----------



## MFreiberger (10 November 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Sofort verfügbar?





hucki schrieb:


> Die Gebrauchten!
> Daher ware die auch teurer als neue.


----------



## Heinileini (10 November 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Die Gebrauchten!
> Daher waren die auch teurer als neue.


Auf dem GebrauchtwagenMarkt funktionierte die PreisBildung durch Abgebot und Nachfrage schon bzw. noch. 
Aber sofort verfügbar? Für einige wenige Exemplare mag das ja gestimmt haben. 
Bei uns waren es nicht die RennPappen, sondern die Ferraris, die nur gekauft wurden, um zum mehrfachen Preis wieder verkauft zu werden.


----------



## dekuika (10 November 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das war ja noch "*deutsche Wertarbeit*" und die wird es in 30 Jahren noch geben - aber die heutigen Teslas in 30 Jahren?


----------



## hucki (10 November 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Aber sofort verfügbar? Für einige wenige Exemplare mag das ja gestimmt haben.


Nö, war in der DDR wie in der BRD - für Westgeld hat man alles bekommen (oder halt genügend Ostgeld).

Mein Opa (RIP) hat bei der Silvester-Glücksrakete '88 einen Trabant gewonnen und diesen im Feb. 89 in Berlin abgeholt.
Direkt am Tor wurden ihm sofort 30.000,- geboten. 
(Er hat ihn aber behalten, weil er auf die noch lange Restlaufzeit seiner Anmeldung geschaut hat. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, was Ende des Jahres passiert. War dann auch sein letztes Auto bis vor ein paar Jahren.)


----------



## ducati (10 November 2022)

Vielleicht sollten wir uns heut vors Werkstor von Siemens stellen und auf 1500er bieten? 🤔


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

Vor ein paar Tagen, 800KG Lithium-Ionen-Batterie auf dem Prüfstand explodiert.



> Akku explodiert während eines Batterietests​Der zwei Meter lange und 50 Zentimeter breite Akku explodierte während eines Batterietests in einer Versuchsreihe, informierte die Feuerwehr. Durch die Wucht der Explosion wurde eine Gebäudewand herausgedrückt und zwei Fahrzeuge beschädigt.



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.al...iert-im-innovapark-in-kaufbeuren_a5180183/amp


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2022)

Kein Wunder das es so aussieht, Plastikgebäude


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2022)

na Super 👍 


> Elon Musks Twitter-Übernahme entwickelt sich zunehmend zum Debakel. Angesichts ausbleibender Werbeeinnahmen und hoher Schulden hält es der Tesla-Chef inzwischen für möglich, dass die Plattform im nächsten Jahr Insolvenz anmelden muss.


----------



## Mrtain (11 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> na Super 👍


Ich trauere Twitter nicht unbedingt nach, aber es ist schon bemerkenswert, das ein einziger Mensch 44 Mrd. Dollar in den Sand setzt, das Leben von ca. 8000 Menschen durcheinander bringt und dann noch gefeiert und hofiert wird. Und nur für seine persönliche Eitelkeit.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2022)

Ich kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, das er verärgert ist das
die großen Automobilhersteller wie GM und VW keine Werbung mehr
auf Twitter schalten. Wer Finanziert schon gerne seinen Wettbewerb?


----------



## dekuika (11 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das es so aussieht, Plastikgebäude


Sieht aus, wie eine Hörmann-Halle. Stahlgerippe und Sandwichplatten.


----------



## dekuika (11 November 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich trauere Twitter nicht unbedingt nach, aber es ist schon bemerkenswert, das ein einziger Mensch 44 Mrd. Dollar in den Sand setzt, das Leben von ca. 8000 Menschen durcheinander bringt und dann noch gefeiert und hofiert wird. Und nur für seine persönliche Eitelkeit.


Ein Stimmungs- und Meinungsverzerrer weniger. Mit sozial haben diese Netzwerke eh nichts gemein.


----------



## ducati (11 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, das er verärgert ist das
> die großen Automobilhersteller wie GM und VW keine Werbung mehr
> auf Twitter schalten. Wer Finanziert schon gerne seinen Wettbewerb?


Wer qeiss, was da im Hintergrund abläuft... Vielleicht hat er auf fallende Kurse spekuliert. Oder sonstirgendwas... wenn er einfach nur doof oder eitel wär, hätt ers nicht zu sovielen Mrd. gebracht, die er grad besitzt.


----------



## Mrtain (11 November 2022)

Ne dumm ist er nicht. Das er auch einige Innovationen wie Tesla oder SpaceX angestoßen hat, muss man Ihm ja auch anrechnen.
Allerdings finde ich so manche seiner Aussagen schon seltsam bis grenzwertig.
Zum Beispiel die Pose um die Finanzierung von Starlink für die Ukraine. Das passt halt nicht zusammen, wenn man gerade 44 Mrd. verbrennt...
Sollte Twitter wirklich vom Netz gehen, wird es nicht lange dauern bis einen Nachfolger gibt. Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche


----------



## ducati (11 November 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Sollte Twitter wirklich vom Netz gehen, wird es nicht lange dauern bis einen Nachfolger gibt. Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche


Gibts doch schon









						Wer steckt hinter der Twitter-Alternative Mastodon?
					

Seit der Twitter-Übernahme durch Elon Musk zieht es viele Nutzer in Netzwerke wie Mastodon, dass als dezentrales Netzwerk Nutzer-Rekorde feiert.




					www.techbook.de


----------



## Mrtain (11 November 2022)

Oh...


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ne dumm ist er nicht. Das er auch einige Innovationen wie Tesla oder SpaceX angestoßen hat, muss man Ihm ja auch anrechnen.
> Allerdings finde ich so manche seiner Aussagen schon seltsam bis grenzwertig.
> Zum Beispiel die Pose um die Finanzierung von Starlink für die Ukraine. Das passt halt nicht zusammen, wenn man gerade 44 Mrd. verbrennt...
> Sollte Twitter wirklich vom Netz gehen, wird es nicht lange dauern bis einen Nachfolger gibt. Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche


Stimmt nicht ganz.
Tesla haben zwei deutsche Ing. angsstoßen, er ist cleverer Weise als Investor eingestiegen und hat dann die beiden Gründer entsorgt. Es hat mehrfach clever und engagiert gehandelt, aber menschlich ist er für mich ein Vollversager, leider. Das kann man jetzt bei Twitter schön beobachten, erstmal alles rauswerfen, was geht...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 November 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Tesla haben zwei deutsche Ing. angsstoßen, er ist cleverer Weise als Investor eingestiegen und hat dann die beiden Gründer entsorgt


Ähnlich wie bei PP. Viele glauben ja, Musk sei einer der Gründer von PayPal.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz.
> Tesla haben zwei deutsche Ing. angsstoßen, er ist cleverer Weise als Investor eingestiegen und hat dann die beiden Gründer entsorgt.


Währen die noch da, könnte wahrscheinlich Tesla nicht
so Unterdurchschnittlich sein. Die Kunden kaufen den doch
nur wegen den Namen und weil er gut beschleunigt, was
man eigentlich nicht benötigt. Dafür wird man Ausspionieret
bis zu. Geht nicht mehr. Ich verstehe nicht wie so etwas möglich
ist in Europa.


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Währen die noch da, könnte wahrscheinlich Tesla nicht
> so Unterdurchschnittlich sein. Die Kunden kaufen den doch
> nur wegen den Namen und weil er gut beschleunigt, was
> man eigentlich nicht benötigt. Dafür wird man Ausspionieret
> ...


Na ja, die Reichweite zum Preis paßt auch noch halbwegs, zumindest beim Tesla 3.
Aber für mich ist das alles nichts.
Was noch in Frage käme, Mercedes S-Klasse und E-Klasse elektrisch, ist sowas von unbezahlbar, dass ich nicht mal drüber nachdenke.


----------



## Heinileini (12 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dafür wird man ausspioniert bis zum Geht-nicht-mehr. Ich verstehe nicht wie so etwas möglich ist in Europa.


Auf diese Weise versuchen die Amerikaner doch nur, ihre GeografieKenntnisse Europas zu erlangen!


----------



## vollmi (12 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Währen die noch da, könnte wahrscheinlich Tesla nicht
> so Unterdurchschnittlich sein. Die Kunden kaufen den doch
> nur wegen den Namen und weil er gut beschleunigt, was
> man eigentlich nicht benötigt. Dafür wird man Ausspionieret
> ...


Wieso sollte man denn die gute Beschleunigung künstlich reduzieren? Selbst wenn man sie nicht braucht?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man denn die gute Beschleunigung künstlich reduzieren? Selbst wenn man sie nicht braucht?


Das macht der Tesla doch noch nicht mal gut, ein
zweimal auf den Pin dann regelt der ab. Wenn du
das mit den Audi eTron GT machst, ist dieser nicht
nur schneller sondern man kann es solange wieder
holen bis der Akku leer ist. Zudem sieht der auch noch
gut aus und nicht so *Hässlich* wie der Tesla.


----------



## vollmi (12 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das macht der Tesla doch noch nicht mal gut, ein
> zweimal auf den Pin dann regelt der ab. Wenn du
> das mit den Audi eTron GT machst, ist dieser nicht
> nur schneller sondern man kann es solange wieder
> ...


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kann bei meinem vollgas geben bis der akku leer ist. Da wird gar nichts abgeriegelt. 
Und ich hoffe doch das der etron gt schneller und besser ist, kostet ja auch doppelt so viel wie mein M3. Wobei, grad nachgeschaut. Der audi beschleunigt langsamer und hat eine geringere Reichweite. Hoffentlich ist die Qualität dann wenigstens den doppelten preis wert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 November 2022)

Russische Rakete in Polen eingeschlagen, zwei Tote ( noch unbestätigt ).
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.n-...teneinschlaegen-in-Polen-article23720748.html


----------



## Plan_B (15 November 2022)

Alle Parteien werden es al "Versehen" deklarieren.
"Sry, hab Deine Mutter erschossen. War ein Versehen, kommt nicht wieder vor."

Wenn man(Putin) ein Interesse daran hätte, die NATO nicht zu provozieren, würde das sicher auf einen Sicherheitsabstand zur poln. Grenze befehlsweise hinauslaufen.
So würde ich aber annehmen, dass der russ. Armeeführung einschl. Oberkommando eigentlich alles egal ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2022)

Da kommt bestimmt die typische Antwort: „Das waren die Polen selber“


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 November 2022)

Wer hätte das gedacht, Trump will noch einmal antreten.








						Trump will 2024 wieder Präsident werden
					

Der 76-Jährige will es noch mal wissen: Donald Trump pfeift auf die Kritik nach dem schlechten Abschneiden bei den Midterms und reicht seine Bewerbung als republikanischer Kandidat um die Präsidentschaft ein. Doch die Konkurrenz kommt schon jetzt aus der Deckung.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Plan_B (16 November 2022)

Wenn den in den nächsten 2 Jahren mal nicht die eigene Partei aus dem Rennen nimmt.


----------



## Markus (21 November 2022)

UN-WieDoofKannMannSeinKonferenz in Scharm asch-Schaich 2022

Es gibt jetzt ein Geldtop für Länder die unter dem Klimawandel leiden. Gefordert von ärmeren Ländern mit China an der Spitze.

China als zweitgrößte Weltwirtschaftsmacht besteht darauf weiterhin den Status eines Entwicklungslandes zu haben um sich aus diesem Topf bedienen zu dürfen. Bei welcher "Entwicklung" werden wir dank dieser heuchlerischen peinlichen grünen Ideologie helfen? Die nächste Generation Hyperschallraketen für die Wiedervereinigung?


----------



## Markus (21 November 2022)

Klima-Hilfen: Warum sollen wir Chinas Militär finanzieren? - WELT
					

China beharrt auf seinem Status als Entwicklungsland – das garantiert nämlich Gelder aus dem neuen Klima-Fonds der Vereinten Nationen. Der Westen muss aufpassen, mit seinem Geld nicht Chinas militärische Ambitionen quer zu finanzieren.




					www.welt.de


----------



## jensemann (21 November 2022)

China dürfte den Status als Entwicklungsland in dem Moment verloren haben, wo es begann an ander Staaten Kredite zu vergeben und Infrastrukturprojekte zu finanzieren.


----------



## Markus (21 November 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> China dürfte den Status als Entwicklungsland in dem Moment verloren haben, wo es begann an ander Staaten Kredite zu vergeben und Infrastrukturprojekte zu finanzieren.



In diesem Fall istdas ja noch viel Perverser! Welchen Platz belegt China bei den Emmisionen? Den zweiten?


----------



## MFreiberger (21 November 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> China dürfte den Status als Entwicklungsland in dem Moment verloren haben, wo es begann an ander Staaten Kredite zu vergeben und Infrastrukturprojekte zu finanzieren.


Offensichtlich gilt China aktuell noch als Entwicklungsland. Sie wollen den Status ja behalten, folglich müssen sie ihn haben. Da hat Niemand den Status "rechtzeitig" in Frage gestellt.
BTW: wer entscheidet eigentlich den LänderStatus?


----------



## jensemann (21 November 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> In diesem Fall istdas ja noch viel Perverser! Welchen Platz belegt China bei den Emmisionen? Den zweiten?


den Ersten


> Offensichtlich gilt China aktuell noch als Entwicklungsland. Sie wollen den Status ja behalten, folglich müssen sie ihn haben. Da hat Niemand den Status "rechtzeitig" in Frage gestellt.
> BTW: wer entscheidet eigentlich den LänderStatus?


Natürlich wollen die den Status behalten. Ob das nun gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, ist den Chinesen völlig Wurscht. Den Status haben sie von den westlichen Industristaaten erhalten und er dient ihnen zum Vorteil, also warum ihn einfach so aufgeben?


----------



## MFreiberger (21 November 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Natürlich wollen die den Status behalten. Ob das nun gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, ist den Chinesen völlig Wurscht. Den Status haben sie von den westlichen Industristaaten erhalten und er dient ihnen zum Vorteil, also warum ihn einfach so aufgeben?


Das ist schon klar. Aber dann müssen "die westlichen Industrienationen" da was tun. Irgendwer entscheidet ja letztlich, welchen Status welches Land hat. Und das ist kein nebulöser Haufen ("die westlichen Industrienationen"), sondern da stehen Meschen in irgend einer Art von Organisation hinter.


----------



## vollmi (21 November 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> In diesem Fall istdas ja noch viel Perverser! Welchen Platz belegt China bei den Emmisionen? Den zweiten?


äh China ist noch hinter Deutschland was pro Kopf Ausstoß von CO2 angeht. Und das obwohl wir da ja auch noch einen Anteil dran haben weil wir ja in China fertigen lassen.








						CO2-Ausstoß pro Kopf weltweit nach Ländern  | Statista
					

Einwohner von Katar verursachten im Jahr 2021 durchschnittlich rund 35,59 Tonnen Kohlenstoffdioxid.




					de.statista.com


----------



## jensemann (21 November 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> äh China ist noch hinter Deutschland was pro Kopf Ausstoß von CO2 angeht. Und das obwohl wir da ja auch noch einen Anteil dran haben weil wir ja in China fertigen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der pro Kopf Ausstoß macht sich gut in der Statistik, wenn man aber bedenkt, dass China fast 20x soviele Einwohner hat wie Deutschland und ein nicht unerheblicher Teil davon technologisch noch im frühen 20.Jh. lebt, also generell so gut wie keine CO2 Ausstoss hat der über ein Kochfeuer hinaus geht, sieht die Lage schon ganz anders aus.

Auch bei Statista aber hinter der Paywall versteckt:


> Im Jahr 2021 war China mit einem Anteil von rund 31 Prozent an den globalen Kohlenstoffdioxid-Emissionen der weltweit größte CO2-Emittent. Die USA trugen mit rund 13 Prozent ebenfalls wesentlich zum CO2-Ausstoß bei. Der Anteil von CO2-Emissionen in Deutschland an den weltweiten CO2-Emissionen lag zuletzt bei knapp zwei Prozent.


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2022)

Heute Morgen kam in den Nachrichten, dass in China schon wieder 600 Kohlekraftwerke in Planung sind. Das Land entwickelt sich, glaube ich jedenfalls, in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## codemonkey (21 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Heute Morgen kam in den Nachrichten, dass in China schon wieder 600 Kohlekraftwerke in Planung sind. Das Land entwickelt sich, glaube ich jedenfalls, in die falsche Richtung.


Seit Jahren verlagern Unternehmen ihre Produktion nach China, Begründungen sind neben den günstigen Löhnen und kurzen Lieferketten eben auch niedrige Energiekosten und laxe Umweltauflagen und niedrige Standards, was Arbeitnehmerschutz und Co angeht.

Oder kurz: Neben vielen Arbeitsplätzen wurde auch die Umweltverschmutzung outgesourct.


----------



## vollmi (21 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Heute Morgen kam in den Nachrichten, dass in China schon wieder 600 Kohlekraftwerke in Planung sind. Das Land entwickelt sich, glaube ich jedenfalls, in die falsche Richtung.


Dagegen halte ich. https://www.sonnenseite.com/de/wirt...en 31% aus,von 1200 Gigawatt errichtet werden.

Es scheint also so zu sein, dass der energiehunger wächst, aber der anteil der Deckung immer mehr Richtung regenerative Energie geht.


----------



## jensemann (21 November 2022)

codemonkey schrieb:


> Seit Jahren verlagern Unternehmen ihre Produktion nach China, Begründungen sind neben den günstigen Löhnen und kurzen Lieferketten eben auch niedrige Energiekosten und laxe Umweltauflagen und niedrige Standards, was Arbeitnehmerschutz und Co angeht.
> 
> Oder kurz: Neben vielen Arbeitsplätzen wurde auch die Umweltverschmutzung outgesourct.



Da gebe ich dir Recht. Allerdings haben viele Unternehmen durch die Ereignisse der letzten paar Jahre auch gemerkt, dass die Lieferketten garnicht so kurz und unkompliziert sind, wie sie immr dachten. 
Immer mehr Endverbraucher der Produkte aus ausgelagerter Produktion merken das auch und stellen fest, dass wenn sie schon mehr Geld für die Produkte ausgeben müssen, diese auch gern aus heimischer Produktion stammen dürfen.


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dagegen halte ich. https://www.sonnenseite.com/de/wirtschaft/china-weltweit-fuehrend-bei-erzeugung-von-erneuerbaren-energien-und-von-elektrofahrzeugen/#:~:text=Im Strombereich kommen 31% aus,von 1200 Gigawatt errichtet werden.
> 
> Es scheint also so zu sein, dass der energiehunger wächst, aber der anteil der Deckung immer mehr Richtung regenerative Energie geht.


Warum dann Kohlekraftwerke?


----------



## vollmi (21 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Warum dann Kohlekraftwerke?


Möglicherweise, weil sie von den konventionellen am schnellsten gebaut werden können? Und der Brennstoff in China gut verfügbar ist?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Möglicherweise, weil sie von den konventionellen am schnellsten gebaut werden können? Und der Brennstoff in China gut verfügbar ist?


So einfach ist die Kohle auch nicht verfügbar für China.
Sie hatten in der Vergangenheit einige Provinzen kein Strom
wegen Kohlemangel. Sie nutzen aber die Gunst der Stunde 
und verstärken die Importe aus Russland.


----------



## dekuika (22 November 2022)

China will ja 2030 den CO² Ausstoß erstmalig reduzieren. Wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Jahre ein Kohlekraftwerk bis zur Amortisation laufen muss, dann wird es bis zu CO²-Neutralität wohl noch ein wenig dauern.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> dann wird es bis zu CO²-Neutralität wohl noch ein wenig dauern.


Wie bei uns halt auch.


----------



## jensemann (22 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> China will ja 2030 den CO² Ausstoß erstmalig reduzieren. Wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Jahre ein Kohlekraftwerk bis zur Amortisation laufen muss, dann wird es bis zu CO²-Neutralität wohl noch ein wenig dauern.


Wenn sie  den CO2 Ausstoß erst 2030 reduzieren wollen, können sie ihn bis dahin ja getrost noch etwas steigern.....


----------



## ducati (26 November 2022)

Buy Nothing Day
					

24 hour detox from consumerism.



					www.buynothingday.co.uk
				




War aber schon gestern.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 November 2022)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2022)

Quelle: Kabinett beschließt Energiepreisbremsen


----------



## dekuika (29 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 65277
> 
> 
> Quelle: Kabinett beschließt Energiepreisbremsen


Ist mir Sch...egal.
Ich habe eine Ölheizung, wohne auf dem Land (ohne Zugang zu öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln) und habe im Moment noch einen Festpreis von 24 ct pro KW/h. Die Regierung kann mich mal.


----------



## vollmi (29 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Quelle: Kabinett beschließt Energiepreisbremsen


Bin ja gespannt ob "Abschöpfung von Zufallserlösen" auch wirklich durchgezogen wird. Ist ja absurd wie sich die Konzerne gesundstoßen an den Energiepreisen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ist ja absurd wie sich die Konzerne gesundstoßen an den Energiepreisen.


Ja, manche Konzerne haben gerade goldene Zeiten





Für RWE geht es auch ziemlich nach oben


----------



## ducati (29 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 65277
> 
> 
> Quelle: Kabinett beschließt Energiepreisbremsen


Hmm, mein Energieversorger hat ab 1.1. zwar erhöht, liegt aber unter 40 Cent. Grundversorgung regionaler Anbieter. 
Liegen die Anderswo echt so hoch?
Also ich mein jetzt nicht überregionale Versorger, die sind schon teilweise bei 60 Cent und mehr. Oder kommen die richtigen Erhöhungen erst noch?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, mein Energieversorger hat ab 1.1. zwar erhöht, liegt aber unter 40 Cent. Grundversorgung regionaler Anbieter.
> Liegen die Anderswo echt so hoch?


Ich bin langjähriger Kunde des regionalen Versorgers und komme ab dem 1.1 auf 39,10 Cent/KWh.
Nachbarn haben von einem Günstiganbieter kürzlich zu ebendiesem Anbieter gewechselt und zahlen aktuell
bereits 42,9.

Ich habe jetzt mit einigen Leuten geredet, den höchsten Preis den ich bis jetzt gehört habe waren 68 Cent/KWh.


----------



## ducati (29 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mit einigen Leuten geredet, den höchsten Preis den ich bis jetzt gehört habe waren 68 Cent/KWh.


Hmm, ich glaub ja nicht, dass der Abieter für 68 Cent jetzt soviel mehr im Einkauf bezahlt als mein Anbieter mit 36Cent...
Da stimmt doch etwas nicht...


----------



## Markus (29 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, ich glaub ja nicht, dass der Abieter für 68 Cent jetzt soviel mehr im Einkauf bezahlt als mein Anbieter mit 36Cent...
> Da stimmt doch etwas nicht...



Klar.
Konservative langfristige Verträge oder billigbillig Spotmarktgezocke macht aktuell einen Riesen Unterschied.
Letztere müssen sich auch nachträglich noch etwas sanieren weil es bei ZockiZocki die letzten Monate eine blutige Nase gab...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 November 2022)

Ich mach jetzt erst mal eine Flasche Sekt auf 🍾

„Bild TV“ meldet sich ab


----------



## Markus (30 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt erst mal eine Flasche Sekt auf 🍾
> 
> „Bild TV“ meldet sich ab



Also ich fand die ganz ok.
Die üblichen Entsetzten, Besorgren und Hassprediger waren doch eher selten. Ich fand die Leute im Talk teilweise echt gut zusammengestellt.
Also nicht zwingend das Niveau der Zeitung die niemand liest.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 November 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Also ich fand die ganz ok.


Da haben wir wohl sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen



Markus schrieb:


> Also nicht zwingend das Niveau der Zeitung die niemand liest.


Ich hoffe das die Zeitung bald dem TV Programm folgt und in der Versenkung verschwindet.


----------



## Oberchefe (30 November 2022)

Immer wieder lesenswert zu dem Thema:





						BILDblog
					

Ein Watchblog für deutsche Medien



					bildblog.de


----------



## Plan_B (4 Dezember 2022)

San Francisco: Mit Polizeirobotern gegen Gewalttäter
					

Die Polizei in San Francisco könnte künftig bewaffnete Roboter einsetzen. Das hat die Stadt in erster Lesung beschlossen. Experten streiten: Bedeutet das mehr Sicherheit oder noch mehr Waffeneinsatz? Von Nils Dampz.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Robocop lässt grüssen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> San Francisco: Mit Polizeirobotern gegen Gewalttäter
> 
> 
> Die Polizei in San Francisco könnte künftig bewaffnete Roboter einsetzen. Das hat die Stadt in erster Lesung beschlossen. Experten streiten: Bedeutet das mehr Sicherheit oder noch mehr Waffeneinsatz? Von Nils Dampz.
> ...





> Acht Stimmen dafür, drei dagegen: Mit diesem Stimmenverhältnis fiel die Entscheidung des "Board of Supervisors" von San Francisco, einer Art Stadtparlament. Die Polizei von San Francisco *soll jetzt Roboter mit Waffen aufrüsten dürfen, die Menschen töten können.*


Was denn noch.


----------



## Markus (4 Dezember 2022)

Das einzige Problem dass ich hier sehe ist, dass mal wieder Schlagzeilen mit dem Begriff "Roboter" gemacht werden.

Was ist das für ein "Roboter"?
Soweit ich das verstehe ich das ein ferngesteuertes Fahrzeug ohne nennenswerte Autonomie.

Halt eine Knarre auf Rädern bzw. Ketten.
Dahinter sitzt ein Mensch der entscheidet.

Dieser Mensch, der zuhause Familie hat und dessen Leben mehr Inhalt hat als das irgendwelcher Gangmitglieder wird dadurch besser geschützt.

Ich finde das mehr als in Ordnung!

Wir können diese Diskussion gerne führen wenn autonome Maschinen ala Terminator durch die Straßen ziehen und über Leben und Tod entscheiden. So ein Szenario hat sicher eine andere Dimension.

Aber das ist kein Roboter, das ist eine Knarre mit Rädern die demjenigen der sie führt einen strategischen Vorteil bietet. Am Ende entscheidet der Mensch.

Naja bei den autonomen Robotern in ferner Zukunft ja irgendwie auch. Ich seh schon die Zeitungsartikel: "Schwarzer Gangster von Polizeiroboter getötet, 76% der KI Entwickler waren weiße!"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich finde das mehr als in Ordnung!


Naja, was wird die Folge sein? Das entsprechende Klientel wird halt auch mit noch schwererem Gerät aufrüsten. Und was ist dann? Wenn der zehnte "Roboter" qualmend am Boden liegt? Kommt die Polizei dann mit einer größeren Variante mit Panzerfaust und Flammenwerfer?

Ich finde die Entwicklung erschreckend, auch dass anscheinend immer mehr von der Gesellschaft hingenommen wird
-Schießende Maschinen im Viertel => OK
-Amazon Mikrofone die rund um die Uhr zuhören => OK
-Chinesische Billigroboter die fleißig jede Bewegung aufnehmen => Gerne doch
-WLAN Heizungsventile die Bewegungsprofile der Bewohner nach Hause senden => Gut für die Umwelt
-"Fitnessuhren" die Vitaldaten nach Hause senden, welche dann an Versicherungen verkauft werden => mir doch egal
-Fernseher die aufzeichnen wer wie lange was geschaut hat und vieles mehr => geschenkt.
..........................

Ich möchte jetzt keinen einzelnen ansprechen aber das ist meine Meinung zur aktuellen Entwicklung.

Und was es ausmacht, wenn man per Mausklick oder per Joystick Menschen aus der Entfernung tötet, dazu gibt es zahlreiche Leakvideos aus Afghanistan mit vor Freude jubelnden Soldaten wenn sie aus ein paar km Entfernung mit ihrem Apache Helicopter eine unbekannte Person "ausgeschaltet" haben.

Wenn schießende "Automaten" auf der Straße ok sind, was kommt dann als nächstes? Wie entwickelt sich die Gewaltspirale auf beiden Seiten weiter?

Meine zwei Cent dazu.

PS:
Warum darf man in den USA ab 18 ein Sturmgewehr kaufen? Warum darf man überhaupt ein Sturmgewehr kaufen?
Die Lobby funktioniert anscheinend. Erst rüstet man das Volk auf und dann baut man ferngesteuerte schießende Maschinen um sie in den Griff zu bekommen???


----------



## ducati (4 Dezember 2022)

Zu den Waffen allgemein: überall gibt es geplante Obsoleszenz, warum eigentlich nicht bei Waffen? Diese sollten sich nach 5 Jahren selbst zerstören, wär mal ein Anfang, um auf der Welt etwas ruhiger zu werden. Das Zeug was grad in die Ukraine geliefert wird, taucht garantiert in 20 Jahren irgendwo auf, wo mans lieber nicht gehabt hätte...


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt erst mal eine Flasche Sekt auf 🍾
> 
> „Bild TV“ meldet sich ab


Was ist ein Bild TV?
Edit: Ich dachte bisher, ohne Bild ist das ein Radio.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Das Zeug was grad in die Ukraine geliefert wird, taucht garantiert in 20 Jahren irgendwo auf, wo mans lieber nicht gehabt hätte.


Siehe Balkankrieg, danach konnte man an jedem dritten Bauernhof Kriegswaffen/Gerätschaften erwerben. Handgranate für 5 Mark.....

Und wie ist das mit den bis heute vermissten Stingerraketen welche mal an die Mudschaheddin geliefert wurden?
https://dewiki.de/Lexikon/FIM-92_Stinger#Einsatz_in_Stellvertreterkriegen_während_der_1980er_Jahre

Man kann nur hoffen das die benötigten Starterbatterien nicht mehr funktionsfähig sind.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_MIAS


----------



## ducati (4 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Siehe Balkankrieg, danach konnte man an jedem dritten Bauernhof Kriegswaffen/Gerätschaften erwerben. Handgranate für 5 Mark.....
> 
> Und wie ist das mit den bis heute vermissten Stingerraketen welche mal an die Mudschaheddin geliefert wurden?
> https://dewiki.de/Lexikon/FIM-92_Stinger#Einsatz_in_Stellvertreterkriegen_während_der_1980er_Jahre
> ...


Beim Abzug der Roten Armee aus der ehem. DDR konntest auch alles kaufen... Hab mir mal ein par Leuchtraketen für Silvester gekauft 😳


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2022)

Kollege wollte Makarow kaufen. Als er ohne Pistole aus der Russenkaserne kam, war Lada weg. Andere haben Fässerweise Benzin gekauft um dann festzustellen, dass 90 Prozent davon Wasser war. Die Russen waren immer schon Lügner und Betrüger.


----------



## Rudi (4 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Die Russen waren immer schon Lügner und Betrüger.


Du bist ja ein ganz schlauer. Warst Du mal in Russland oder woher hast Du diese Information?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein ganz schlauer. Warst Du mal in Russland oder woher hast Du diese Information?


Er wird in der DDR wohl ausreichend Kontakt mit Russen gehabt haben.


----------



## Heinileini (4 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Er wird in der DDR wohl ausreichend Kontakt mit Russen gehabt haben.


Und dabei muss man fein unterscheiden, ob es um Kontakte mit den "sowjetischen Freunden" oder mit den "sowjetischen Brüdern" ging.
Kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, als die DDRler sehr empfindlich regiert haben, wenn man von ihren "sowjetischen Freunden" sprach.
"Nein! Nicht sowjetische Freunde, sowjetische Brüder! Freunde kann man sich aussuchen." hiess es dann.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> "Nein! Nicht sowjetische Freunde, sowjetische Brüder! Freunde kann man sich aussuchen." hiess es dann.


Hallo Heinrich,
klingt plausibel 👍


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein ganz schlauer. Warst Du mal in Russland oder woher hast Du diese Information?


Warst du den schon einmal in Russland?
Warst du überhaupt mal irgendwo?


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Die Russen waren immer schon Lügner und Betrüger.



Sorry, aber das ist Schwachsinn.
Ich war beruflich vor einigen Jahren drüben und kann absolut nix Negatives sagen.
Genauso wenig wie über die Chinesen.
Da habe ich mit anderen deutlich schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht.

Als SPSler sollte man eigentlich schon diferenzieren können und nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.
Ganz besonders nicht die politische Führung und die "normalen" Bewohner.


----------



## ducati (5 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich finde die Entwicklung erschreckend, auch dass anscheinend immer mehr von der Gesellschaft hingenommen wird
> -Schießende Maschinen im Viertel => OK
> -Amazon Mikrofone die rund um die Uhr zuhören => OK
> -Chinesische Billigroboter die fleißig jede Bewegung aufnehmen => Gerne doch
> ...


In 30 Jahren wird niemand mehr wissen, dass es auch eine Zeit ohne diese Dinge gab...
Da fragt man sich schon heute, warum man gegen die Stasi auf die Straße gegangen ist.
Ja, heute pssiert vieles subtiler und in etwas langsamerer Salamitaktik, damit dier Aufschrei immer schön unter der Aufmerksamkeitsschwelle bleibt...

Da fallen mir auch noch diverse weitere Punkte ein:
Analyse des Fahrstils um unliebsame Versicherungsnehmer zu blocken,
Auswertung von Gesundheitsdaten um unliebsame Versicherungsnehmer zu blocken,
Auswertung von Navidaten um die lukrativsten Blitzerstellen rauszufinden...


----------



## dekuika (5 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Schwachsinn.
> Ich war beruflich vor einigen Jahren drüben und kann absolut nix Negatives sagen.
> Genauso wenig wie über die Chinesen.
> Da habe ich mit anderen deutlich schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht.
> ...


Auch wenn ich hier einige Leute verärgert habe. Ich bin 3 Kilometer neben einem SS-21 Standort aufgewachsen. Die Russen, im offiziellen Jargon nur "Freunde" genannt (niemals Brüder, wie @Heinileini vermutete), habe ich als Besatzer kennengelernt. Insofern wundert mich das, was in der Ukraine vor sich geht, kein bisschen. Bei uns wurden mitten im Ort, ohne Rücksicht auf eventuelle "Kollateralschäden", Deserteure mit der AK 47, (Bzw. mit der 7,62/14mm Turmbewaffnung der Schützenpanzerwagen) gejagt. Eine Mitschülerin wurde auf dem Heimweg von mehreren Russen in den Wald gezerrt und vergewaltigt. Der DDR-Richter gab ihr die Hauptschuld, da sie als 15-Jährige im Sommer keinen BH trug, was aber Ende der 70er normale Mode war. Die Russen wurden freigesprochen, da ein Deutscher gegen die sowieso nichts sagen durfte. Sollte mir hier jemand eine "Russophobie" vorwerfen, gebe ich ihm jederzeit Recht, zumindest solange, bis mich die Russen vom Gegenteil überzeugt haben. Aber, wie halt auch sonst, gibt es auch bei den Russen solche und solche. Ich habe aber bisher nur die schlechten kennengelernt.


----------



## vollmi (5 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Naja, was wird die Folge sein? Das entsprechende Klientel wird halt auch mit noch schwererem Gerät aufrüsten. Und was ist dann? Wenn der zehnte "Roboter" qualmend am Boden liegt? Kommt die Polizei dann mit einer größeren Variante mit Panzerfaust und Flammenwerfer?


Das Problem in den USA ist, dort findet auch so schon eine gegenseitige Aufrüstung statt. Mit dem Ergebnis das beide Seiten, derzeit erst schiessen und dann Fragen stellen. Mit einem Roboter hat man da aber eher noch den Weg offen dem Gegner die Wahl zu lassen, da man nicht direkt ins Gras beißt wenn der andere Schießt. Aber natürlich kann auch die Hemmschwelle sinken wenn man das alles nur durch den Bildschirm betrachtet, wie man bei den Militärischen Dronenpiloten sehen kann.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Warum darf man in den USA ab 18 ein Sturmgewehr kaufen? Warum darf man überhaupt ein Sturmgewehr kaufen?


In der Schweiz darf man auch ein Sturmgewehr kaufen. Man darf die Munition kaufen etc. trotzdem gibt es nicht annähernd diese Gewalttaten wie in den USA.
Die haben ganz andere Probleme, die man auch mit Waffenverboten nicht in den Griff kriegen würde. z.B. unverschuldete Armut nur weil man krank wird, eine extrem unausgewogene Bildungsverteilung uvm.


----------



## dekuika (5 Dezember 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und dabei muss man fein unterscheiden, ob es um Kontakte mit den "sowjetischen Freunden" oder mit den "sowjetischen Brüdern" ging.
> Kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, als die DDRler sehr empfindlich regiert haben, wenn man von ihren "sowjetischen Freunden" sprach.
> "Nein! Nicht sowjetische Freunde, sowjetische Brüder! Freunde kann man sich aussuchen." hiess es dann.


Bei uns in der Schule wurde uns beigebracht, dass die Russen unsere Freunde und Befreier wären. Wieder Daheim hat meine Mutter das präzisiert: "Na klar, die befreien uns von allem, dass nicht Niet- und Nagelfest ist." So habe ich den Unterschied zwischen Fiktion und Realität gelernt. Weil: Mutter hatte Recht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> -"Fitnessuhren" die Vitaldaten nach Hause senden, welche dann an Versicherungen verkauft werden => mir doch egal


Die Versicherung weiß doch eh alles über dich,
Sie bekommt doch eine ausführliche Rechnung 
vom Arzt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sie bekommt doch eine ausführliche Rechnung
> vom Arzt.


Steht da auch drin wieviele Schritte ich am Tag mache oder wie mein Pulsverlauf über den Tag ( und vielleicht auch Nacht ) ist usw...


----------



## JoGi65 (5 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Steht da auch drin wieviele Schritte ich am Tag mache oder wie mein Pulsverlauf über den Tag ( und vielleicht auch Nacht ) ist usw...


Ja, da gibt es auch einen wissenschaftlichen   Beitrag dazu von einem österreichischen Kabarettisten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Steht da auch drin wieviele Schritte ich am Tag mache oder wie mein Pulsverlauf über den Tag ( und vielleicht auch Nacht ) ist usw...


Brauchen die nicht.
Die wissen du bist Programmierer, die laufen nicht.

Vom Zahnarzt bekommen Sie Rechnungen, das der
ständig Plomben bei dir austauschen muß, also frisst
du Zuviel süßes Zeug und bist Fett. 

Apropos Programmierer können den Job nur im Suff
ertragen und sind vom Stress psychisch gestört.

Jeder BWLer müsste dir sofort die Versicherung kündigen,
du bist untragbar.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jeder BWLer müsste dir sofort die Versicherung kündigen,


wo nichts ist kann nichts gekündigt werden 🍻 😉


----------



## Oberchefe (5 Dezember 2022)

> wo nichts ist kann nichts gekündigt werden 🍻 😉



Bist du selbstständig?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Bist du selbstständig?


Das war ironisch gemeint. Natürlich bin ich versichert...


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2022)

Da ja in Deutschland alles kompliziert sein muß, erfolgt bei gesetzlich Versicherten die Abrechnung der Ärzte mit den Kassenärztlichen Vereinigungen. Die rechnen dann mit den Krankenkassen ab. Bürokratie, Aufwand und Kosten ohne Ende.
Als Privatpatient bekommst du die Rechnung vom Arzt und reichst sie bei der Versicherung ein.
Auf der Rechnung steht eine Kurzdiagnose und die Leistungen.
Ist die Rechnung höher, dann will die Versicherung mittlerweile Details und du musst entweder Behandlungsunterlagen einreichen und / oder den Arzt oder das Krankenhaus von der Schweigepflicht entbinden. 
Teilweise kommen dann Nachfragen und der Arzt muß Maßnahmen begründen.

Egal welche Versicherungsart, die Bürokratie blüht und die Mitarbeiter im Krankenhaus und in den Praxen haben ja sonst nichts zu tun.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Dezember 2022)

Ich bin gesetzlich bei der TKK, da kann ich auch die Rechnung einsehen.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bin gesetzlich bei der TKK, da kann ich auch die Rechnung einsehen.


Mittlerweile müssen alle Krankenkassen die Einsicht gewähren.
Auch ein tolles Beispiel von "Gut gemeint ist das Gegenteil von Gutgemacht"
Damit sollte dem Missbrauch Einhalt geboten werden.
Schließlich sind ja einige schwarze Schafe aufgeflogen als sie Leistungen abgerechnet haben, die nie erbracht wurden.
Der "mündige" Bürger soll in die Lage versetzt werden die Rechnungen zu kontrollieren.
Ich behaupte mal, dass es 95% nicht wissen und 99,9% es noch nie genutzt haben.


----------



## Ralle (6 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der "mündige" Bürger soll in die Lage versetzt werden die Rechnungen zu kontrollieren.
> Ich behaupte mal, dass es 95% nicht wissen und 99,9% es noch nie genutzt haben.


Und dazu kommt: "Wer pis... schon seinen Arzt an, nur weil der eine tel. Beratung auf der Rechnung stehen hat, die es nie gab? Man ist ja heutzutage schon froh, überhaupt einen Arzt zu haben, geschweige denn einen guten!


----------



## Blockmove (6 Dezember 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und dazu kommt: "Wer pis... schon seinen Arzt an, nur weil der eine tel. Beratung auf der Rechnung stehen hat, die es nie gab? Man ist ja heutzutage schon froh, überhaupt einen Arzt zu haben, geschweige denn einen guten!


Stimmt.
Wenn ich manche Beträge anschaue, dann denke ich mir oft, dass ich dafür nicht mal das Notebook einschalten würde.
Beratung 21€ ... 5-10 Minuten, Arzt und 2 Sprechstundenhilfen und Nebenkosten. Da haben viele von uns einen deutlich höheren Stundensatz.


----------



## Markus (6 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Wenn ich manche Beträge anschaue, dann denke ich mir oft, dass ich dafür nicht mal das Notebook einschalten würde.
> Beratung 21€ ... 5-10 Minuten, Arzt und 2 Sprechstundenhilfen und Nebenkosten. Da haben viele von uns einen deutlich höheren Stundensatz.



Ach was... Du gehst die Sache falsch an. Wenn eine Schwangere kommt, dann machst erst mal beide Knie und die Schulter. Zum entbinden schickst du sie anschließend in irgend so ein Looserkrankenhaus...
Aber jeder der in den letzten Tagen mal ein KKS besucht hat hat vermutlich gemerkt wie gewaltig am Arsch das beste Deutschland aller Zeiten ist...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2022)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wann sein erster Beitrag hier kommmt
und wer ihn demnächst als sein Kollegen bezeichnen kann.









						Horst Seehofer lernt C++
					

Dass der frühere Bundesinnenminister Seehofer eine Modelleisenbahn im Keller hat, ist längst bekannt. Ein Jahr nach seinem Ausscheiden aus der Politik gibt er weitere Einblicke in sein Privatleben als Ruheständler. Es geht um Schafkopf, Computer und auch um die "One Love"-Binde.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Aber jeder der in den letzten Tagen mal ein KKS besucht hat hat vermutlich gemerkt wie gewaltig am Arsch das beste Deutschland aller Zeiten ist...


Ich war in den letzten Wochen in 2 Kliniken.
Aus meiner Sicht wäre da mal ein Aufenthalt für unsere Immigrationsgegner vom rechten Rand lehrreich und interessant.
Egal ob Reinigungskraft, Pflegepersonal oder Ärzte ... Ohne Immigranten würde in den deutschen Kliniken überhaupt nichts mehr funktionieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Egal ob Reinigungskraft, Pflegepersonal oder Ärzte ... Ohne Immigranten würde in den deutschen Kliniken überhaupt nichts mehr funktionieren.


Auch so ein Fehler im System, deutsche Ärzte gehen ins Ausland
weil Sie da mehr verdienen, dafür kommen welche aus den Ländern
die hier mehr verdienen wie in der Heimat, dadurch haben Sie in ihren
Land auch wieder Fachkräftemangel.


----------



## dekuika (7 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wann sein erster Beitrag hier kommmt
> und wer ihn demnächst als sein Kollegen bezeichnen kann.
> 
> 
> ...


Lieber nicht. Bei der ersten IBM lässt er sich nicht ablösen und hängt noch 5 Jahre dran.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2022)

unglaublich, da wollte wohl wieder einer König von Deutschland werden








						Regent nach Umsturz? - Heinrich XIII. Prinz Reuss festgenommen
					

Er gilt als der Hauptbeschuldigte der rechtsextremen Terrorgruppierung: Heinrich XIII. Prinz Reuss war laut den Umsturzplänen als neuer Regent vorgesehen. Die Polizei nimmt ihn nun in seinem Haus in Frankfurt fest. In seinem zweiten Anwesen, einem Jagdschloss in Thüringen, wird zudem ein...




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Markus (7 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich war in den letzten Wochen in 2 Kliniken.
> Aus meiner Sicht wäre da mal ein Aufenthalt für unsere Immigrationsgegner vom rechten Rand lehrreich und interessant.
> Egal ob Reinigungskraft, Pflegepersonal oder Ärzte ... Ohne Immigranten würde in den deutschen Kliniken überhaupt nichts mehr funktionieren.



Meine Wahrnehmung ist da eine völlig andere.

Immer mehr die für immer weniger aufkommen.

Immer mehr nutzlose Jobs die beraten und verwalten.

Immer mehr die mitkassieren.

Immer mehr Sondersheisse für irgendwelche egoistische sich selbst bemitleidende Randgruppen.

Immer mehr KKS die geschlossen werden - in meinem Umkreis aktuell 3 von 4.

Und irgendwie ist aktuell jeder krank. Und DEUTLICH länger krank als sonst. Wundert mich auch nicht nach den ganzen "Maßnahmen" der letzten Jahre...

Was in den Klinken wegen RSV und ganz altmodischen Grippe abgeht scheint medial nicht ansatzweise so relevant zu sein als dieser Coronaschwachsinn.

Aber egal wie, unsere neue Gesellschaft wiedert mich in so vielen Dingen an. Ich muss meinen eigenen Weg zu finden damit klarzukommen - ändern kann ich das nicht. Ich kann nur versuchen mich nicht mit in den Untergang ziehen zu lassen bzw. Den Schaden für mich zu begrenzen. Meine heutige Übung: "herabbliclen und gleichzeitig mit der Schulter zu zucken".


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Immer mehr die für immer weniger aufkommen.


Ich habe momentan eher den Eindruck "Immer weniger die für immer mehr aufkommen".


----------



## Plan_B (7 Dezember 2022)

@Markus 
Du bist in der beneidenswerten Position, doch was ändern zu können:
Jungen Leuten den Wert des Handwerks vermitteln und wertschätzen.


----------



## Markus (7 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan eher den Eindruck "Immer weniger die für immer mehr aufkommen".


Oh, der war gut von mir...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> unglaublich, da wollte wohl wieder einer König von Deutschland werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Geschichte ist doch sowas von lächerlich. 3000 Polizisten um 25 Personen im Rentenalter festzunehmen. Man hat sogar "Bargeld" gefunden, verdächtig. Vermutlich von den 25 sind 23 Maulwürfe vom Verfassungsschutz, die die 2 anderen angestiftet haben.


----------



## Markus (7 Dezember 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Diese Geschichte ist doch sowas von lächerlich. 3000 Polizisten um 25 Personen im Rentenalter festzunehmen. Man hat sogar "Bargeld" gefunden, verdächtig. Vermutlich von den 25 sind 23 Maulwürfe vom Verfassungsschutz, die die 2 anderen angestiftet haben.



Thomas... das sind doch Nazis!
Nicht auszudenken was in diesem Land los wäre wenn solche Typen sich auf die Fahrbahn kleben würden.

Bestenfalls hätte man mit dem Wasserwerfer draufgehalten bis sie sich irgendwann lösen.

Nicht so bei dieser Schädlingsbrut die wir gerade heranzüchten und durchfüttern, die werden mit Olivenöl wegmasiert.

Die Freaks aus der Reichsbürgerszene sind auch mit Abstand die krassesten Terroristen. Ständig morden und vergewaltigen sie irgendwo...

Ich denke ja auch das die einen ordentlichen Schaden an der Murmel haben, aber von denen geht doch nichtmal ein Bruchteil der Gefahr aus als von den Clans die unsere Hauptstadt regieren...


Anders bei den Drecksack aus Eritrea der ein paar km von mir entfernt das 14 jährige Mädchen getötet hat (und die 13 jährige Freundin fast).
Erst verschwendet der Staat wertvolle Resourcen für die Not OP von dem Typen und jetzt warten wir alle gespannt auf das Psychologische Gutachten und die Lichterkette wenn jemand an Abschiebung denkt.


----------



## vollmi (8 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Thomas... das sind doch Nazis!
> Nicht auszudenken was in diesem Land los wäre wenn solche Typen sich auf die Fahrbahn kleben würden.


Glücklicherweise:
Entwarnung! Reichsbürger planten nur bewaffneten Umsturz, hatten aber nicht vor, sich irgendwo festzukleben


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2022)

@Markus 
Also die Reichsbürger sollte man nicht verharmlosen.
Ganz besonders nicht deren Kontakte zu Bundeswehr, Polizei und Justiz.


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Was in den Klinken wegen RSV und ganz altmodischen Grippe abgeht scheint medial nicht ansatzweise so relevant zu sein als dieser Coronaschwachsinn.


💯‼️


----------



## vollmi (8 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Markus
> Also die Reichsbürger sollte man nicht verharmlosen.
> Ganz besonders nicht deren Kontakte zu Bundeswehr, Polizei und Justiz.


1929 hat das ja schonmal einer so versucht und ist gescheitert. 
Damals hat man ihn auch ausgelacht wie heute die Reichsbürger.


----------



## dekuika (8 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Markus
> Also die Reichsbürger sollte man nicht verharmlosen.
> Ganz besonders nicht deren Kontakte zu Bundeswehr, Polizei und Justiz.


Immer wenn das Klima in der Bevölkerung schlecht ist, kommen dir Ratten aus ihren Löchern gekrochen. Ob sie jetzt Neonazis, Reichsbürger, Linksradikale, Anarchisten oder sonstwie heißen. Der Aufstieg der AfD kommt auch nicht von ungefähr. Allen gemein ist, dass sie die Demokratie stürzen wollen und ein System gutheissen, in dem wenige über das Leben der Gesellschaft bestimmen können. In den, ach so sozialen, Netzwerken geht es ja heute auch schon so zu. Ein paar Schreihälse "Twittern" oder "Thuthen" oder was auch immer und die naive Meute schließt sich an. Schon hat man eine "Community" und jeder, der gegenredet wird verteufelt, mit Dreck beworfen oder anders bekämpft. Die Idioten schrecken auch vor Morddrohungen nicht zurück. Da ich in der DDR aufgewachsen bin, weiß ich was ein Autokratie (Diktatur) ist. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich seit 32 Jahren in einer Demokratie leben darf, in der jeder (mündige Bürger) zur Wahl gehen kann und durch seine Stimme zur Regierungsbildung beitragen kann. Auch wenn ich mir manchmal einen anderen Wahlausgang wünsche respektiere ich hier die Entscheidung der wahren Community, nämlich unserer Gesellschaft. So, genug Dampf abgelassen.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> 1929 hat das ja schonmal einer so versucht und ist gescheitert.
> Damals hat man ihn auch ausgelacht wie heute die Reichsbürger.


Und auch damals gab es die Verflechtungen mit Adel, Kapital, Justiz und Armee.
Allein schon die Beteiligung von KSK-Soldaten ist erschreckend.
Das sind Deutschlands Elite-Soldaten.


----------



## Plan_B (8 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Die Freaks aus der Reichsbürgerszene sind auch mit Abstand die krassesten Terroristen. Ständig morden und vergewaltigen sie irgendwo...


So ganz ohne is das nich. Siehe 2016 und April diesen Jahres.


----------



## dekuika (8 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und auch damals gab es die Verflechtungen mit Adel, Kapital, Justiz und Armee.
> Allein schon die Beteiligung von KSK-Soldaten ist erschreckend.
> Das sind Deutschlands Elite-Soldaten.


Sollten die Elitesoldaten sein ist vielleicht treffender. Aber evtl. vestehe ich Auslese ja nur falsch.


----------



## Markus (8 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das sind Deutschlands Elite-Soldaten.



Richtig!
Typen die die wirklichen Grenzen kennen.
Typen die eine Leistungsbereitschaft, Grenzerfahrungen und Willenskraft haben die Fernab unserer Vorstellung liegen.

Das totaled Gefenteil von diesen ganzen linken ÖkoFaulenzern. In deren Augen sind solche Typen schon alleine aufgrund ihrer alphafähigkeiten Nazis.

Um das zu bringen was die Leisten braucht es unter anderem auch Nationalstolz.
Das ist eine besondere Sorte Mensch.
Es scheint ja das Ziel mancher Menschen zu sein diese bösen Nazitruppen ganz abzuschaffen. Also ich kann sowohl diejenigen verstehen die hin werfen, als auch die die mit einer Paralellgesellschaft symphatisieren die ihre Werte eher verkörpert als unsere Gesellschaft.


Aber es ist eigentlich egal.
Ja wir haben eine Domokratie, das ist eine feine Sache. Aber das es immer mehr dumme und faule Menschen gibt spielt das eigentlich keine Rolle mehr...

Aber es ist durchaus interessant aus welchen Gesellschaftschichten die Mitglieder der beiden Extreme kommen.
Bei der linksgrünen Brut scheinen es nicht die zu sein die in ihrer Leben schonmal was nenneswertes geleistet haben... Die anderen haben "gefährliche" Verbindungen...


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Um das zu bringen was die Leisten braucht es unter anderem auch Nationalstolz.



So und jetzt sind wir beim Punkt:
Nationalstolz ... Völlig richtig! Und das heißt in dem Fall Stolz auf die Bundesrepublik Deutschland!
Und nicht auf irgendein Deutsches Reich mit irgendeinem König und irgendwelchen Räten


----------



## Markus (8 Dezember 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> So ganz ohne is das nich. Siehe 2016 und April diesen Jahres.



Absolut richtig.
Solche Typen müssen weg und dürfen keine Waffen haben.
Rechtfertigen kann und möchte ich das in kleinster Weise.

Was glaubst du würde passieren wenn mit dem gleichen Aufgebot Rigaer94 gestürmt wird?
Warum ist das eigentlich immer noch nicht geräumt? Auch stimmt das sind ja Antinazis, die Brut ist ja unsere Zukunft...

Sollen wir noch Relativieren?
Anzahl Tote Polizisten durch diese Reichbürger?
Täglicher "Verschleiß" an Menschen durch die Clans in der Hauptstadt oder im Pot?
Oder *ein Teil* unserer Migranten?
Selbst die Klimakleber liegen mit mindestens einem Todesopfer nicht weit weg.


Ja die Reichsbürger sind ein Problem - absolut!
Aber es gibt WESENTLICH größere! Aber die werden totgeschwiegen.
Und Medial lange nicht so aufgebauscht. (Ausser der Reul darfur mal wieder in ne PK, von dem Format hätte ich gerne noch mehr hier)

Es wird immer mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
Die Covidioten, die waren auch irgendwie nervig - aber die haben keinen Nennenswerten Schaden angerichtet.
Ganz im gegenteil zu dem Klimaklebergesoxe aktuell. Der Umgang mit den beiden ist aber schon ein anderer.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Aber es gibt WESENTLICH größere! Aber die werden totgeschwiegen.


Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Dass es eine Razzia gab bei Reichsbürgern und bei anderen nicht?

Bei den Clans gibt es genauso Razzien und auch Abschiebungen
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/...haker-in-den-libanon-abgeschoben-8838214.html


----------



## Markus (8 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So und jetzt sind wir beim Punkt:
> Nationalstolz ... Völlig richtig! Und das heißt in dem Fall Stolz auf die Bundesrepublik Deutschland!



Auf was genau soll man da Stolz sein?
Ich versuche im Auland möglichst zu verschweigej, ist mir peinlich.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Und nicht auf irgendein Deutsches Reich mit irgendeinem König und irgendwelchen Räten



Es scheint ja einen Grund zu geben warum sich machen damit eher identifizieren.

Ich finde die Reichsbürger Typen ja auch recht dämlich, aber wenn es hilft sich von unserer Gesellschaft zu distanzieren bzw. seine Abneigung auszudrücken...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube das sich die Polizisten auch ganz riesig 
über die Klebeaktivisten freuen, aber der werden wir
jetzt erst einmal ruhe haben, es wird kalt auf der Straße.
Dann gehen Sie jetzt wieder ins Museum.


----------



## Markus (8 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Dass es eine Razzia gab bei Reichsbürgern und bei anderen nicht?



Da gibt es überhaupt kein Problem, die Razia war völlig OK.
Es geht mir darum wie das aufgebauscht wird im Gegensatz zu anderen Dingen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Es geht mir darum wie das aufgebauscht wird im Gegensatz zu anderen Dingen.


Ach so


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich versuche im Auland möglichst zu verschweigej, ist mir peinlich.


Was sagst du dann, du bist Franzose der nur deutsch kann?


Markus schrieb:


> Es scheint ja einen Grund zu geben warum sich machen damit eher identifizieren.
> 
> Ich finde die Reichsbürger Typen ja auch recht dämlich, aber wenn es hilft sich von unserer Gesellschaft zu distanzieren bzw. seine Abneigung auszudrücken...


Meistens sind das doch nur gescheiterte Existenzen, 
die sich radikalisieren weil Sie Schulden, Steuern nicht
mehr zahlen konnten oder ihren *Führer*schein abgeben
mussten weil Sie besoffen gefahren sind.
Auf Deutsch Vollidioten!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> … aber der werden wir
> jetzt erst einmal ruhe haben, es wird kalt auf der Straße.


oh da habe ich wohl verschätzt.


> Aktivisten kleben auf dem Rollfeld. &#034;Letzte Generation&#034; blockiert Münchener Flughafen
> https://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/video...ert-Muenchener-Flughafen-article23771171.html


@Markus jetzt sag du noch mal das sind weicheier.


----------



## Markus (8 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> oh da habe ich wohl verschätzt.
> 
> @Markus jetzt sag du noch mal das sind weicheier.



Was ich zu denen sage darf man im Internet nicht sagen.
Die Geschichte wäre aber sehr nachhaltig.
In der Geschichte kommen vor: "0400", "Güterwagon", "Ofen"


----------



## dekuika (8 Dezember 2022)

Aktivisten kleben auf dem Rollfeld. &#034;Letzte Generation&#034; blockiert Münchener Flughafen
https://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/video...ert-Muenchener-Flughafen-article23771171.html

Wenn die Temperaturen so runtergehen wie angekündigt, brauchen die nächste Woche bloß noch Wasser zum festkleben. Das massenhafte Ausbringen von Cyanacrylat ist m.E. sowieso Umweltverschmutzung und sollte bestraft werden. Eis ist da viel nachhaltiger. Wenn es bloß nicht so kalt wäre.


----------



## Heinileini (8 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Eis ist da viel nachhaltiger.


Zumindest ein netter Versuch, das grosse Abschmelzen der Gletscher ein ganz klein wenig zu kompensieren.


----------



## Markus (8 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Eis ist da viel nachhaltiger. Wenn es bloß nicht so kalt wäre.



Erinnert mich an: "Kinder, ihr habt nicht zufällig eine Tasse heißes Wasser dabei?"


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Dezember 2022)

Das was die Klebekinder da machen entspricht eben nicht dem demokratischen Weg. Wenn ich etwas ändern will, gehe ich in die Politik und muss mir entsprechende Mehrheiten bei demokratischen Wahlen besorgen. Oder ich demonstriere um wahrgenommen zu werden, so etwas muss hier aber üblicherweise angemeldet werden, und wird dann genehmigt oder auch nicht (wenn man z.B. vor hat damit nur irgendwelchen Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen). Man kann sich ja nochmal abrufen, wie mit Demonstranten von Kritikern der Corona-Maßnahmen umgegangen wurde. Alles regelkonform angemeldet, entweder unter hahnebüchenen Begründungen dann abgelehnt, oder bestehende und genehmigte Demonstrationen mit gleichen hahnebüchenen Vorwänden aufgelöst. Also entweder das gilt für alle, oder eben nicht. Wobei ich trotzdem diese Rechtslage in Bayern mit der vorsorglichen Festnahme höchst kritisch sehe, auch wenn ich diese Klebekinder absolut nicht ab kann.

Und diese Reichsbürger Aktion bläst ins gleiche undemokratische Horn. In dem Umfang war das doch keines Falls gerechtfertigt, und wie gut die Medien auf die Aktion vorbereitet waren, zeigt doch, dass es hier im etwas völlig anderes ging, als hier eine konkrete Übernahme des Staates durch eine Rentnergäng zu verhindern. Diese eine Afd-Tante mit 59 Jahren ist in der Gruppe ein Jungspund. Und wenn hier immer von Bundeswehr Soldaten und Fallschirmjägern gefaselt wird, der ist Ende 60. Und um den Staat zu übernehmen muss man schon etwas Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung haben. Wie viele sollen dass denn sein, die solche kruden Vorstellungen haben wie diese Reichsbürger, vielleicht ein paar Hundert? Da sehe ich die Gefahr von ganz anderer Seite, von Gruppen die etwas anderes über unser Grundgesetz stellen, schwer bewaffnet sind, und größtenteils Unterstützung von einer Mehrheit der Anhänger hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2022)

Das Problem mit den Klebekindern ist das Sie ihre Klebeaktion
nicht anmelden, also kann man Sie schlecht ablehnen.
Wenn Sie da erst mal kleben, bekommt Sie auch nicht einfach mit
den Wasserwerfer weg, weil Sie kleben.
Also hinkt der Vergleich mit den Corona Demos, wobei für mich die
gleichen Querköpfe wie die Klebekinder unterwegs waren mit der
gleichen Aussage: „Ich will“

Vergleichen wir mal die Medien Darstellung mit Reichsbürgern und Clan-
Kriminalität, die sehe ich nicht ähnlich sogar noch intensiver, da ist dann
sogar unser hochgeschätzter  (und das meine ich so) Herr Reul als Minister
vor Ort und stattet der Presse Bericht ab.

Irgendwie habe ich da eine andere Wahrnehmung.


----------



## dekuika (8 Dezember 2022)

Das ist halt der Nachteil einer Demokratie. Wie auf einer Tasche zum 60sten Geburtstag der Bundeswehr (ja, ich war da und stehe dazu) treffend zu lesen war: Wir kämpfen auch dafür, dass Du gegen uns sein kannst. Die Klebstofffetischisten werden, genau wie alle anderen Demonstranten, durch unser Grundgesetz geschützt. Aber: Wenn die Rechte anderer Bürger gefährdet, geschmälert oder beeinträchtigt werden, hat sich das mit der Demonstrationsfreiheit erledigt. Und da sollte der Staat eingreifen und die Kleisterheinis mal ganz einfach zu ein paar Hundert Sozialstunden verdonnern. Zum Beispiel: leere Sekundenkleberflaschen einsammeln. Das wäre doch gelebter Umweltschutz, oder?


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2022)

Was mir absolut nicht die gefällt ist die Verharmlosung der Reichsbürger.
Mal ein kurzer Ausflug in die Geschichte:
In den 70er und 80er Jahren stürzte die RAF (Rote Armee Fraktion) mit ihren Terroranschlägen und Entführungen die Bundesrepblik ganz ordentlich ins Chaos. Auch sie wollten das politische System und die Demokratie stürzen. Die Gruppe umfasste keine 100 Mitglieder.
Im Gegensatz zu heute gab es damals aber kein Sozial-Media und trotzdem war die Truppe schon international aufgestellt. Kampfschulungen bei den Palästinensern, Zusammenarbeit mit Terrorgruppen in Frankreich und gute Kontakte zur DDR.
Eine Gruppe von 100 Menschen genügte um die Bürgerrechte in der BRD einzuschränken. Post- und Telefongeheimnis wurden gelockert. Ringfahndungen und Polizeikontrollen ohne konkreten Anlass wurden eingeführt. Lockerungen des Bankgeheimnisses um Geldflüsse zu kontrollieren. Gründung der Antiterroreinheiten, Erste Digitalisierung und Vernetzung der Meldebehörden, Schaffung von zentralen Datenregistern

Klar lacht man über einen Heinrich VIII Reuss, aber der Mann hat Kapital.
Von der AFD Richterin Malsack Wintermann distanzieren sich jetzt alle ... Aber sie hat die Beziehungen in die Politik und die rechte Szene.
Das sind jetzt eben die Schaufensterpuppen der Reichsbürger, Aber wie sieht es in der 2. und 3. Reihe aus?


----------



## Markus (8 Dezember 2022)

Nennen wir es nicht "verharmlosen", nennen wir es "relativieren".

@rostiger Nagel 
Ja der Reul ist ein cooler Typ, den mag ich. Dem höre ich 1000x lieber zu als Nancy...


----------



## dekuika (8 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was mir absolut nicht die gefällt ist die Verharmlosung der Reichsbürger.
> Mal ein kurzer Ausflug in die Geschichte:
> In den 70er und 80er Jahren stürzte die RAF (Rote Armee Fraktion) mit ihren Terroranschlägen und Entführungen die Bundesrepblik ganz ordentlich ins Chaos. Auch sie wollten das politische System und die Demokratie stürzen. Die Gruppe umfasste keine 100 Mitglieder.
> Im Gegensatz zu heute gab es damals aber kein Sozial-Media und trotzdem war die Truppe schon international aufgestellt. Kampfschulungen bei den Palästinensern, Zusammenarbeit mit Terrorgruppen in Frankreich und gute Kontakte zur DDR.
> ...


Hatten sich die RAF-Aktivisten(Terroristen) erstmal in die DDR gerettet, konnte ihnen nicht mehr viel passieren. Sicherer Unterschlupf, neue Identität und falls entsprechende Intention, neue Papiere als NSW-Reisekader. Fand ich immer lustig. Die kleine, relativ unbedeutende DDR, maßt sich an, alle anderen Wirtschaftssysteme als nichtsozialistisches Wirtschaftsgebiet (NSW) einzustufen. Im gleichen Atemzug betonten die Betonköpfe, wie tolerant doch der Sozialismus wäre. Komischerweise betonte Honecker immer, dass wir unter den 10 besten Industrienationen der Welt wären. Wären wir vielleicht ohne Honecker und Konsorten gewesen, hat ihm aber nie einer verraten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2022)

Es hat sich ja auch in der jüngeren Geschichte gezeigt
was Radikale anrichten, man denke an die NSU-Mordserie
oder an den Mordfall Lütke, die Täter passen ganz gut in den
Typus Reichsbürger.
Denken wir an den Capitol Sturm in Washington, das ist ein
ähnliches Kaliber.
Die paar Schwachköpfe die da jetzt Festgenommen wurden sind
nicht das Problem, sondern die vielleicht enttäuschten Radikalen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Dezember 2022)

Wir werden sehen, da liegen bestimmt schon neue Entscheidungen in der "Pipeline" die aufgrund dieser staatsgefährdenden Terroristen getroffen werden müssen. Es geht ja nicht anders, es steht die Übernahme des Landes kurz bevor.


----------



## ducati (9 Dezember 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen, da liegen bestimmt schon neue Entscheidungen in der "Pipeline" die aufgrund dieser staatsgefährdenden Terroristen getroffen werden müssen. Es geht ja nicht anders, es steht die Übernahme des Landes kurz bevor.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 65490


Pass blos auf, dass Du wegen dieser Anleitung jetzt nicht auch in den Knast kommst 🙂
Wenn ich jetzt hier noch zusammenhanglos das Wort Bombe schreiben würde, müsste der ganze Thread gelöscht werden🤔


----------



## ducati (9 Dezember 2022)

Oh Mist, jetzt hab ichs ja geschrieben🙈


----------



## dekuika (9 Dezember 2022)

Hat da jemand das B-Wort geschrieben?👮‍♂️


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2022)

Was sollen wir jetzt machen @ducati in die Spamabwehr schieben?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich seit 32 Jahren in einer Demokratie leben darf, in der jeder (mündige Bürger) zur Wahl gehen kann und durch seine Stimme zur Regierungsbildung beitragen kann. Auch wenn ich mir manchmal einen anderen Wahlausgang wünsche respektiere ich hier die Entscheidung der wahren Community, nämlich unserer Gesellschaft. So, genug Dampf abgelassen.


So das haben wir jetzt davon, kaum haben Sie ein Mandat
kleben Sie weiter, aber im warmen.








						Kölner Stadträtin klebt sich an Rednerpult fest
					

Der Tag




					www.ntv.de


----------



## Markus (9 Dezember 2022)

"ICH PUTSCH HIER"

Putzfrau mit Sprachfehler reißt versehentlich Macht an sich.


----------



## dekuika (9 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So das haben wir jetzt davon, kaum haben Sie ein Mandat
> kleben Sie weiter, aber im warmen.
> 
> 
> ...


Der Seehofer hat das an den Stuhl kleben sogar ohne Klebstoff geschafft. Und da sage noch einer, Bayern sei nicht innovativ.


----------



## dekuika (9 Dezember 2022)

Reichsbürger-Putsch: Starkoch aus München verhaftet! Er sollte die Kantinen des „Neuen Reichs“ übernehmen!​
"Wie die Verpflegung so die Bewegung" Ich glaube, die haben da was falsch verstanden.


----------



## Plan_B (9 Dezember 2022)

Ich versuch mal nen Themenwechsel zu wichtigen Dingen:








						US-Behörde erteilt Lizenz zur Haltung eines Einhorns
					

Schöne Bescherung schon vor Weihnachten: In den USA hat eine Aufsichtsbehörde den Wunsch eines Mädchens erfüllt und die Lizenz zur Haltung eines Einhorns ausgestellt. Tipps für die artgerechte Haltung gab es gleich noch dazu. Von K. Wilhelm.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ducati (10 Dezember 2022)

__





						Golem.de: IT-News für Profis
					





					www.golem.de
				




🙈


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiter oben wurde die Clan- und organisierte Kriminalität genannt.
Die Begrenzung von Bargeld auf 10000 € soll denen das Leben schwerer machen.
Ich hab mit der Regelung kein Problem.
Seit ich verheiratet und Vater bin, hab ich eh kein Geld mehr


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Weiter oben wurde die Clan- und organisierte Kriminalität genannt.
> Die Begrenzung von Bargeld auf 10000 € soll denen das Leben schwerer machen.
> Ich hab mit der Regelung kein Problem.
> Seit ich verheiratet und Vater bin, hab ich eh kein Geld mehr


Um Arm zu werden hast du dir Kinder angeschafft?
Heiraten reicht doch.


----------



## dekuika (10 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Um Arm zu werden hast du dir Kinder angeschafft?
> Heiraten reicht doch.


Besser als einmal wöchentlich im Keller das Geld wenden zu müssen, damit es keinen Schimmel ansetzt.


----------



## ducati (10 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Weiter oben wurde die Clan- und organisierte Kriminalität genannt.
> Die Begrenzung von Bargeld auf 10000 € soll denen das Leben schwerer machen.


Ja schon klar, dass das die offizielle Begründung ist.
Am Ende kriegens aber doch nur den kleinen Mann am Arsch, der mal privat ein Auto kaufen will oder nen par Goldmünzen in der Schweiz auf der hohen Kannte hat.
Die Clans und die da oben finden ganz ganz schnell ne Möglichkeit, trotzdem ihre Kohle wo anders zu bunkern.


----------



## Plan_B (10 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Am Ende kriegens aber doch nur den kleinen Mann am Arsch, der mal privat ein Auto


Ich versteh den Einwand nicht.
Ich kleiner Mann werd in keinster Weise eingeschränkt.
Verlangt jemand Barzahlung hat das (fast) immer nur einen Grund.


----------



## Markus (10 Dezember 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Einwand nicht.
> Ich kleiner Mann werd in keinster Weise eingeschränkt.
> Verlangt jemand Barzahlung hat das (fast) immer nur einen Grund.



Also wenn ich privat ein Auto gekauft habe, dann bin ich bisher immer mit nem Umschlag voll Bargeld losgefahren. Wie soll das sons gehen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja schon klar, dass das die offizielle Begründung ist.
> Am Ende kriegens aber doch nur den kleinen Mann am Arsch, der mal privat ein Auto kaufen will oder nen par Goldmünzen in der Schweiz auf der hohen Kannte hat.
> Die Clans und die da oben finden ganz ganz schnell ne Möglichkeit, trotzdem ihre Kohle wo anders zu bunkern.


auf den Parkplatz draußen am Waldrand, ein Auto mit
20K€ zu kaufen war auch schon immer etwas gefährlich.


----------



## Markus (10 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> auf den Parkplatz draußen am Waldrand, ein Auto mit
> 20K€ zu kaufen war auch schon immer etwas gefährlich.



Ich kenne das nur so.
Ja die Leasingverträge für die Firmenschleudern macht man in nem Glaskasten mit ner Tasse Kaffee, aber richtige Autos bekommt man so nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich kenne das nur so.
> Ja die Leasingverträge für die Firmenschleudern macht man in nem Glaskasten mit ner Tasse Kaffee, aber richtige Autos bekommt man so nicht.


Du kaufst doch keine Gebrauchtwagen, außer vielleicht Oldtimer?


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2022)

Autokauf ist in der Zwischenzeit schon ein Risiko geworden.
Einem Bekannten wollten sie Falschgeld andrehen.
Der Käufer ist aggressiv geworden, als mein Bekannter gesagt hat, dass sie jetzt gemeinsam auf die Bank gehen und das Bargeld prüfen lassen und es dann erst den KFZ-Brief und die Schlüssel gibt.
Es gibt keine Ehre mehr unter den Schurken 😀


----------



## Plan_B (10 Dezember 2022)

Sagen wir es mal so herum:
Privatleute, die den Autokauf am Waldrand lieben, müssen und werden sich nicht um die 10k Regel scheren.
Insofern ein weiterer Grund, eigentlich keine Einschränkung für den "kleinen Mann" zu sehen.

Noch kleinere Männer, so wie ich, haben gehörig *Muffensausen, mit 10k in der Tasche durch deutsche Strassen zu laufen.

* Bart- und Kopftuchfetischisten machen mir da deutlich weniger Angst als Stoppel- oder Glattrasuren
Aussderdem ist über einen deutschen Bankkontakt im Falle eines nachträglich bemerkten Betrugs die Rückverfolgungschance grösser.


----------



## dekuika (10 Dezember 2022)

Da musst Du halt einen roten Farbbeutel zum Geld in die Tüte stecken. Scheint gerade in Mode zu kommen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2022)

Mit kleben habe ich es irgendwie


----------



## Mrtain (10 Dezember 2022)

Warum nur habe ich nicht die Markenrechte am Guy Fawkes Abbild? 🤑


----------



## Markus (11 Dezember 2022)

Warum konnte ich die Reaktion der Linksterror SPD nur ahnen?
Als Reaktion auf die Verhaftung der 25 Rentner schreit man wieder nach einem härteren Waffengesetz... Es ist so dermaßen peinlich in diesem Land zu leben...

Da bisher keiner drauf reagiert hat:

Angenommen man schickt 10 Polizisten in Rigaer 94. Was glaubt ihr wieviele davon erreichen das Obergeschoss? Was glaubt ihr wie viele von denen abends wieder (lebend und unverletzt) bei ihren Familien sind?

Ein Bruchteil von den 3000 Mann der Rentnerrazia hätte gereicht um die Seuche da drin auszuräuchern. Aber das ist natürlich das letzte was unsere Hauptstadtregierung will, das sind ja Verbündete...


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2022)

Noch so ein paar Klebstoffheinis.

Aber die haben die Anleitung nicht richtig gelesen.









						Neonazis kleben sich vor Asylzentrum fest
					

Rechtsradikale der Gruppierung «Die Österreicher» haben sich in Traiskirchen in Niederösterreich auf der Einfahrt der Erstaufnahmestelle für Asylsuchende festgeklebt. Es war nicht die erste Aktion der Neonazis an diesem Ort.




					www.fm1today.ch
				




Mut hat gefehlt: Klebstoff nur symbolisch​Die Mitglieder entrollten dabei Transparente mit rassistischen Forderungen. Allerdings fehlte ihnen offenbar der Mut, echten Klebestoff zu verwenden. Stattdessen sollen herkömmliche Klebestifte «symbolisch» verwendet worden sein.


----------



## Markus (11 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Mut hat gefehlt: Klebstoff nur symbolisch​


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 65543


Genau


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Genau


Heiligabend ist nah.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Heiligabend ist nah.


Ja, ausreichend 200x6mm Nägel und Vorschlaghämmer würde ich spenden.


----------



## Markus (11 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, ausreichend 200x6mm Nägel und Vorschlaghämmer würde ich spenden.



Ist das noch Zeitgemäß?
Das macht man heute doch mit Tellekopfspax und Schlagschrauber...

Oder auf Asphalt besser damit:





						Bolzensetzgerät DX 351 MX - Pulverbetriebene Bolzensetzgeräte - Hilti Deutschland
					

Hilti Pulverbetriebene Bolzensetzgeräte - Bolzensetzgerät DX 351 MX - Vollautomatisches, kompaktes Bolzensetzgerät mit hoher Produktivität für magazinierte Nägel




					www.hilti.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Oder auf Asphalt besser damit:


Kenne ich, hatte ich auch schon in der Hand. Aber das knallt halt ganz schön laut und belästigt ggf. Anwohner.

Mit dem Vorschlaghammer könnte man ja auch Einnahmen generieren ala Hau den Lukas...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Dezember 2022)

Macht mal so weiter und die nächste Razzia betrifft das Forum.  Was da dann wohl so alles ans Licht kommt und beschlagnahmt wird….


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2022)

Den einen oder anderen Russen würde ich schon mit Freuden an das Kreuz tackern.


----------



## Markus (12 Dezember 2022)

Ich finde das was diese rechten da erreichen wollen bzw. wofür sein einstehen falsch und möchte das keinesfalls gutheissen.

Man muss diesem Martin Sellner in dem Video aber eine gewisse Kreativität zugestehen. Auch wenn mir nicht gefällt was er da macht, seine Argumentation und die Art wie er damit so manchem einen Spiegel vorhält gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Markus (12 Dezember 2022)

Wer wählt eigentlich diese SPD?
Ich meine wie kann man so doof sein?

Nancy macht Jagd auf Reichsbürger aber blockiert die Abschiebung von Straftätern.

In diesem Fall ein paar Afganen die eine 14 jährige vergewaltigt haben. Das perverse daran: Die sind aus Illerkirchberg... Also da wo die Fachkraft aus Eritrea letztens das 14 jährige Mädel ermordet hat!

Aber der Kampf gegen die bösen Opas aus der Reichsbürgerszene... der ist wichtig. Und gleich danach muss man ans Waffengesetz... Was ist diese SPD nur für eine Dreckspartei! Schämt euch wenn ihr da ein Kreuz gemacht habt!




			https://www.focus.de/politik/kommentar-im-abschiebe-streit-zeigt-sich-nancy-faeser-lebt-auf-einem-anderen-stern_id_180449137.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2022)

Mir würde auch so überhaupt kein Politiker
von der SPD Zusagen. Ich denke bei der
nächsten Wahl wird die ganze Partei
Bürgergeldkunde.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Wer wählt eigentlich diese SPD?
> Ich meine wie kann man so doof sein?
> 
> Nancy macht Jagd auf Reichsbürger aber blockiert die Abschiebung von Straftätern.


Letztlich ist es mir egal, ob die Straftäter abgeschoben werden oder in ein deutsches Gefängnis kommen.
Wahrscheinlich wäre in dem Fall sogar ein deutsches Gefängnis sinnvoller.
Und natürlich mit deutscher Verpflegung (Schweinebraten, Blut- und Leberwurst).  

Was unsere SPD-Minister gerade abliefern ist wirklich unterirdisch.

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Reichsbürgerbewegung wirklich nicht so harmlos ist.
Anstelle dass nun vom Innenministerium belastbare Daten,  Fakten und Zahlen genannt werden, lässt man das Ganze zur Rentnerposse verkommen.
Souveräne Politik und Kommunikation sieht anders aus.

Der FDP Finanzminister jongliert und zaubert 100 Milliarden aus irgendwelchen Töpfen und die SPD Verteidigungsministerin weiß nun nicht, was sie damit machen soll. 2000km weiter sieht man gerade sehr genau, was funktioniert und wieviel man von was brauchen könnte. Aber Frau Lambrecht schafft es nicht mal Munition geschweige denn Kampfflugzeuge zu bestellen.

Das Arbeits- und Sozialministerium hat Hartz4 (auch von der SPD) nun durch das Bürgergeld ersetzt.
Ganz hervorragende Leistung. Ganz besonders dann auch noch mit den von der CDU aufgezwungenen Änderungen.
Schonvermögen 40.000€ +15.000€ pro weitere Person im Haushalt für ein Jahr. Nach dem Jahr muss man das Vermögen.
Tolle Lösung ... Seit ich 16 bin, zahle ich ununterbrochen in unser Sozialsystem ein. Werde ich nun z.B. durch Krankheit zum Bürgergeldempfänger, dann bin ich im Vergleich zu den Schmarotzern der Arsch. Toll gemacht, Echt klasse Leistung. In dem Fall auf ein großes Lob an die CDU  🤮

Naja und allen voran unser Bundeskanzler mit Gedächtnisschwund ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nach dem Jahr muss man das Vermögen....


Hast du auf jeden Fall ein Jahr Zeit, das Geld verschwinden zu lassen. 🤮


----------



## dekuika (12 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Letztlich ist es mir egal, ob die Straftäter abgeschoben werden oder in ein deutsches Gefängnis kommen.
> Wahrscheinlich wäre in dem Fall sogar ein deutsches Gefängnis sinnvoller.
> Und natürlich mit deutscher Verpflegung (Schweinebraten, Blut- und Leberwurst).
> 
> ...


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## dekuika (12 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Letztlich ist es mir egal, ob die Straftäter abgeschoben werden oder in ein deutsches Gefängnis kommen.
> Wahrscheinlich wäre in dem Fall sogar ein deutsches Gefängnis sinnvoller.
> Und natürlich mit deutscher Verpflegung (Schweinebraten, Blut- und Leberwurst).
> 
> ...


Wir alle hier haben ein großes Problem, wir arbeiten für unseren Wohlstand. Wir bilden uns weiter, warum sind wir sonst in diesem Forum vereint.(ausser Harald, der bildet aus) Wir schaffen uns Eigentum. Und damit sind wir am Ar...h. Andere lassen den Staat(Uns) für sich sorgen und haben noch die große Klappe. Da komme ich mir, nach bisher 42 ununterbrochenen Arbeitsjahren schon ziemlich blöd vor.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wir alle hier haben ein großes Problem, wir arbeiten für unseren Wohlstand. Wir bilden uns weiter, warum sind wir sonst in diesem Forum vereint.(ausser Harald, der bildet aus) Wir schaffen uns Eigentum. Und damit sind wir am Ar...h. Andere lassen den Staat(Uns) für sich sorgen und haben noch die große Klappe. Da komme ich mir, nach bisher 42 ununterbrochenen Arbeitsjahren schon ziemlich blöd vor.



Genau das ärgert mich auch masslos.
Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem damit Steuern und Sozialabgaben zu zahlen.
Wenn aber beide großen sogenannten "Volksparteien" anfangen den Mittelstand als Leistungbringer nicht mehr zu schätzen, dann kann ich auch in die USA auswandern.


----------



## dekuika (12 Dezember 2022)

Du vielleicht schon, ich aber nicht mehr. Ausserdem habe ich Angst vor Pistoleros.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Du vielleicht schon, ich aber nicht mehr. Ausserdem habe ich Angst vor Pistoleros.


Naja ok ... Hast auch wieder recht.
Ich musste neulich schon lachen.
Im Spamordner war eine Mail mit Betreutem Wohnen auf den Kanaren.
Früher waren es noch wenigstens irgendwelche Sex- und Partnervermittlungen und jetzt kriege ich Betreutes Wohnen und Treppenlifte


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2022)

Ähm ihr seit beide schon Alt.


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Dezember 2022)

> Früher waren es noch wenigstens irgendwelche Sex- und Partnervermittlungen und jetzt kriege ich Betreutes Wohnen und Treppenlifte



Da siehst du wieder mal dass die Datensammlerei doch funktioniert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Wer wählt eigentlich diese SPD?
> Ich meine wie kann man so doof sein?
> 
> Nancy macht Jagd auf Reichsbürger aber blockiert die Abschiebung von Straftätern.
> ...


Wenn ich den verlinkten Artikel lese geht mir die Hutschnur hoch,
da bekommen Vergewaltiger von einen Minderjährigen Mädchen
2 Jahre Gefängnisstrafe.
Uli Hoeneß hat 3.5 Jahre bekommen und für die 28,5 Mille. 43 Mille.
zurück gezahlt, was Haben die 4 Vergewaltiger den Mädchen gezahlt,
was für den Rest ihres Leben mit Tat kämpfen wird?


----------



## Markus (12 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Letztlich ist es mir egal, ob die Straftäter abgeschoben werden oder in ein deutsches Gefängnis kommen.
> Wahrscheinlich wäre in dem Fall sogar ein deutsches Gefängnis sinnvoller.
> Und natürlich mit deutscher Verpflegung (Schweinebraten, Blut- und Leberwurst).



In dem Punkt muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Ich finde das mache Dinge härter und konsequenter bestraft werden müssen, und es kotzt mich an wie unterschiedlich bzw. politisch mitiviert der Umgang mit Verbrechern ist.

Es gibt auch Fälle die man meiner Meinung nach unkompliziert kostengünstig und dauerhaft lösen sollte. In nem Flugzeug oder auf nem Schiff z.B.

Aber ich bin absolut dagegen wenn Leute schikaniert oder gar gefoltert werden.


----------



## Markus (12 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn ich den verlinkten Artikel lese geht mir die Hutschnur hoch,
> da bekommen Vergewaltiger von einen Minderjährigen Mädchen
> 2 Jahre Gefängnisstrafe.
> Uli Hoeneß hat 3.5 Jahre bekommen und für die 28,5 Mille. 43 Mille.
> ...



Ach... ist doch nur ein "Einzelfall"...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ach... ist doch nur ein "Einzelfall"...


Ja genauso wie die vielen Deutschen Katholischen Pfaffen, die
nicht dem deutschen Recht unterstehen.


----------



## Ralle (13 Dezember 2022)

In dem Buch "Der Todesengel" von Andreas Eschbach wird das auch ganz gut thematisiert. Ist zwar ein typisches Eschbach Ende, aber ansonsten gut geschrieben. Gibt auch ein Hörbuch (für die Autofahrer   ).


----------



## rar-101 (13 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja und allen voran unser Bundeskanzler mit Gedächtnisschwund ...


Ja ja, unser Bundes Helmut. Der wurde ja auch mit Samthandschuhen angefasst, der unterschied zwischen Politikern und Verbrechern ist dass die einen gewählt und die anderen verurteilt werden...


----------



## dekuika (13 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ähm ihr seit beide schon Alt.


Wie kommst Du denn darauf?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2022)

jetzt sag noch mal es geht nur den Reichsbürgern an die Karre


> Breaking NewsBundesweite Razzia gegen "Letzte Generation"​13.12.2022, 11:56 Uhr
> *Neuruppiner Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen die "Letzte Generation" wegen der Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung.*


----------



## Ralle (14 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> jetzt sag noch mal es geht nur den Reichsbürgern an die Karre


Dann sieh mal zu, dass du nicht ausversehen irgendwie/irgendwo eine SPS abschießt. In ihrem neuen Eifer schickt die Nancy dir dann das SEK in die Bude!


----------



## MSB (14 Dezember 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Dann sieh mal zu, dass du nicht ausversehen irgendwie/irgendwo eine SPS abschießt. In ihrem neuen Eifer schickt die Nancy dir dann das SEK in die Bude!


Das ist dann ja kein Problem, schließlich muss die SPS beweisen, dass sie sich nicht freiwillig selbst erschossen hat, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Markus (14 Dezember 2022)

Heute haben sie den Reul mal wieder von der Leine gelassen.









						Clan-Kriminalität: Großrazzia – „Große Fische sind uns ins Netz gegangen“ - WELT
					

Mehr als 300 Polizisten haben in mehreren Bundesländern Häuser durchsucht. Es geht um Autohehlerei und Coronahilfe-Betrug. Zwei Hauptbeschuldigte gehören dem Al-Zein-Clan an. NRW-Innenminister Herbert Reul zeigte sich zufrieden.




					www.welt.de
				




Finde ich super! Vielen Dank auch an die Polizei!
Aber ich möchte das dennoch nochmal zum Anlass nehmen und auf die von @Thomas_v2.1 und mir kritisierte Relation hinweisen.

Reul durfte gegen den Clan mit 300 Bullen losziehen. 300 verteilt auf 5 Bundesländer, davon alleine in NRW 20 Städte!

Für die 25 Rentner sind 3000 ausgerückt...

Beides grundsätzlich richtige Aktionen gegen kriminelle, aber vielleicht verdeutlichen die Zahlen die Kritik. Es scheint auch unter Staatsfeinden welche zu geben die gleicher sind als andere.

OK... Reul hatte auch noch 10 Steuerfander dabei... Vielleicht zählen die 50-Fach. Wie sagte Harald Schmidt: "Wer die Steuerfahndung im Haus hat, der wünscht sich die Kripo" 😂


----------



## ducati (15 Dezember 2022)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Clans jetzt wirklich vorm Staat zittern, oder ob die sich grad totlachen🤔
Sieht irgendwie nach ner Alibiaktion und blindem Aktionismus aus.
Also, hat da jemand Kontakte?


----------



## rlw (15 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Für die 25 Rentner sind 3000 ausgerückt...


Aber die waren ja auch schwer bewaffnet, hatten Armbrüste, Schwerter und Steinschleudern.


----------



## dekuika (15 Dezember 2022)

Die heutigen Rentner sind mit Handys bewaffnet und mindestens Mitglied in einer Facebookgruppe. Wenn nicht sogar Instagram oder Twitter. Das macht mir mehr Angst als Armbrüste.


----------



## MFreiberger (15 Dezember 2022)

Warum übt die Bundeswehr im eigenen Land?
https://www.hna.de/lokales/hofgeism...en-polizei-einsatz-kreis-kassel-91975469.html
Wie ernst ist denn die aktuelle Bedrohungslage?
Und: DARF die Bundeswehr überhaupt in der Art und Weise im Inland Üben (da kenne mich nicht aus)? Ist der Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inland (und da würde ich Übungen hinzuziehen) ohne akute Notwendigkeit nicht Verfassungswidrig?


----------



## rlw (15 Dezember 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Warum übt die Bundeswehr im eigenen Land?
> 
> Und: DARF die Bundeswehr überhaupt in der Art und Weise im Inland Üben (da kenne mich nicht aus)? Ist der Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inland (und da würde ich Übungen hinzuziehen) ohne akute Notwendigkeit nicht Verfassungswidrig?


Machen die schon immer.

Truppen Übungsplatz


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Dezember 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ist der Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inland *(und da würde ich Übungen hinzuziehen*) ohne akute Notwendigkeit nicht Verfassungswidrig?


Wäre jetzt schon etwas traurig, wenn die Bundeswehr in Deutschland dazu verdammt wäre, nicht zu üben und nur in den Stuben zu hocken.


----------



## MFreiberger (15 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wäre jetzt schon etwas traurig, wenn die Bundeswehr in Deutschland dazu verdammt wäre, nicht zu üben und nur in den Stuben zu hocken.


Natürlich müssen sie üben. Aber dafür gibt es doch Truppenübungsplätze?
Wie gesagt: ich kenne mich da nicht aus und, wenn es so üblich und richtig ist, dann ist da ja auch nichts gegen zu sagen. Dann danke ich für die Aufklärung.
Was aber trotz allem in Friedenszeiten(?) komisch rüberkommt ist die Geheiminskrämerei. Das wird in dem Artikel ja auch bemängelt, dass schlecht kommuniziert wurde.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Dezember 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> wenn es so üblich und richtig ist, dann ist da ja auch nichts gegen zu sagen.


Naja, dass was da passiert ist halte ich schon für ungewöhnlich ( ich vermute einmal eine Unterbrechung in der Informationskette o.ä. ).

Normal ist das auf jeden Fall nicht.

PS:
Früher ging es da etwas wilder zu. Als z.B. in Augsburg noch die Amerikaner stationiert waren, sind ständig Panzer hin- und hergefahren.
Und wenn da mal einer beim Kurven schneiden ein Auto halb überrollt hat, da musst du aber nicht glauben dass die stehen geblieben sind und was gesagt haben. Aber die Zeiten sind ja vorbei.


----------



## dekuika (15 Dezember 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Warum übt die Bundeswehr im eigenen Land?


Wo sollen die sonst üben?
Würden die das ausserhalb der Nato tun, wäre das der Ernstfall.


----------



## MFreiberger (15 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wo sollen die sonst üben?
> Würden die das ausserhalb der Nato tun, wäre das der Ernstfall.


Wie gesagt: In meiner Unkenntnis dachte ich immer, dafür gibt es die Truppenübungsplätze 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Warum übt die Bundeswehr im eigenen Land?


Wo soll sie denn sonst üben?

Etwa in Frankreich?  


MFreiberger schrieb:


> Und: DARF die Bundeswehr überhaupt in der Art und Weise im Inland Üben (da kenne mich nicht aus)? Ist der Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inland (und da würde ich Übungen hinzuziehen) ohne akute Notwendigkeit nicht Verfassungswidrig?


Klar darf sie das. Sie muss sogar, wie soll sie sonst einsatzbereit sein?

Und klar, sie darf auch im Inland eingesetzt werden – sonst müsste sie ja das Verteidgen einstellen, sobald ein Angreifer die Grenze übertreten hat.

Und: Es wird hier eindeutig zwischen "Üben" – das entscheidet und steuert die BW selber – und "Einsatz" unterschieden. "Einsatz" entwcheidet nicht die BW, sondern die Politik.


----------



## MSB (15 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wo sollen die sonst üben?
> Würden die das ausserhalb der Nato tun, wäre das der Ernstfall.


Naja, also vor der Haustür einer Schule, mitten in der Stadt, ohne Vorwarnung an Polizei, dürfte schon ein eher ungewöhnlicher Vorgang sein.
Auf Truppenübungsplätzen jeglicher Art, würde es ja irgendwas zwischen niemand mitbekommen, oder keinen interessieren.

Desweiteren gibt es für den Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inneren dann doch ziemlich große grundgesetzliche Hürden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: In meiner Unkenntnis dachte ich immer, dafür gibt es die Truppenübungsplätze 🤷‍♂️


Auf einem Truppenübungsplatz, auf dem Du jeden Grashalm kennst, kannst Du nicht "Orientieren" üben. 

Leistungs- und Orientierunsgmärsche gingen in den 80er 30 oder 50 km, da ist man zwangsläufig mal in der Zivilisation unterwegs. Wir sind regelmäßig zur Schießbahn marschiert, die am anderen Ende der Stadt war, ein Soldat hat seine Waffe dabei.

Das war früher ein gewohntes Bild.


----------



## dekuika (15 Dezember 2022)

Bis vor 10-15 Jahren bei uns die Jagd-, Bomber,- und Transportgeschwader  aufgelöst wurden, waren bewaffnete Bundeswehrverbände auf Orientierungsmärschen oder Biwaks bei uns noch häufig zu sehen. Das rief Bewunderung der Schulkinder, Begeisterung der Rentner (Pensionisten) und Bedauern der ehemaligen Landser hervor. Die Angst der Kinder kommt von der Panikmache der Medien und der ,angeblich, sozialen Medien. Wo ist das Problem, wenn die Truppen, die uns im Ernstfall verteidigen sollen, in unserem Land bewaffnet herumlaufen. Das ist ja schließlich ihre Aufgabe. Ich fände es schlimmer, wenn ich keine sehen würde. Im übrigen haben die Übenden niemals scharfe Munition dabei. Die bleibt der Polizei, und den Klan- bzw anderen Kriminellen vorbehalten.


----------



## dekuika (15 Dezember 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Und klar, sie darf auch im Inland eingesetzt werden – sonst müsste sie ja das Verteidgen einstellen, sobald ein Angreifer die Grenze übertreten hat.


Da muss man differenzieren. Sollte zum Beispiel Österreich die BRD überfallen, wäre dafür nicht die Bundeswehr, sondern die "Freiwillige Feuerwehr Mittenwald" zuständig.


----------



## Steffen_13 (15 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Im übrigen haben die Übenden niemals scharfe Munition dabei. Die bleibt der Polizei, und den Klan- bzw anderen Kriminellen vorbehalten.



Das ist so nicht richtig. Eine Sicherungswaffe sollte dabei sein.


----------



## dekuika (15 Dezember 2022)

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Eine Sicherungswaffe sollte dabei sein.


Stimmt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2022)

MSB schrieb:


> Desweiteren gibt es für den Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inneren dann doch ziemlich große grundgesetzliche Hürden.


Eindeutig ja.

Dem Helmut Schmidt wurde ja jahrelang vorgeworfen, dass er 1962 während der Sturmflut in Hamburg sich über die Verfassung keine Gedanken gemacht hat, als er Bundeswehr und Alliierte um Unterstützung gebeten hat.

Ich denke, einen solchen Politiker hätten sich die Menschen im Ahrtal in der Nacht zum 15.07.2021 auch gewünscht.

Es ist halt immer eine Frage des Blickwinkels.


----------



## ducati (15 Dezember 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Warum übt die Bundeswehr im eigenen Land?
> https://www.hna.de/lokales/hofgeism...en-polizei-einsatz-kreis-kassel-91975469.html
> Wie ernst ist denn die aktuelle Bedrohungslage?
> Und: DARF die Bundeswehr überhaupt in der Art und Weise im Inland Üben (da kenne mich nicht aus)? Ist der Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inland (und da würde ich Übungen hinzuziehen) ohne akute Notwendigkeit nicht Verfassungswidrig?


Die Bundeswehr ist ab 2023 Teil vom VHRJ





						Very High Readiness Joint Task Force – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






> Für die Bundeswehrsoldaten im Einsatz als VJTF bedeutet dies eine Ausbildung auf den höchsten Stand und die in der Regel eingesetzten Zeitsoldaten müssen im Rahmen der VJTF binnen zehn Stunden in der Kaserne sein, da die Vorhut zwei bis drei Tage nach der Alarmierung aufbrechen soll und die Hauptkräfte nach fünf bis sieben Tagen.
> 
> Vor allem der erste Einsatz eines deutschen Bataillons als Leitverband der VJTF stellte für die Bundeswehr große Herausforderungen an die Materialverfügbarkeit dar.[4] So musste Material im ganzen Heer zusammengesammelt werden, da die vorgesehenen Einheiten bei Weitem nicht das komplette Material, das sie für Übungen und Einsätze brauchten, zur Verfügung hatten.[4]


----------



## Markus (15 Dezember 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Aber die waren ja auch schwer bewaffnet, hatten Armbrüste, Schwerter und Steinschleudern.



Jepp, meines Wissens hat man eine einzige Schusswaffe gefunden - für die gab es aber eine WBK.
Der Rest war Spielzeug wie Macheten oder Schreckschuss das sich jeder kaufen oder selber schnitzen kann...
Damit sollte unsere Regierung gestürzt werden.   
Es ist einfach nur peinlich, dieser "Kampf gegen Rechts"... ein Witz... einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Steffen_13 (15 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Jepp, meines Wissens hat man eine einzige Schusswaffe gefunden - für die gab es aber eine WBK.
> Der Rest war Spielzeug wie Macheten oder Schreckschuss das sich jeder kaufen oder selber schnitzen kann...
> Damit sollte unsere Regierung gestürzt werden.
> Es ist einfach nur peinlich, dieser "Kampf gegen Rechts"... ein Witz... einfach nur lächerlich.



Da habe ich was anderes gelesen

_Darunter seien 19 Faustfeuerwaffen sowie 25 Langwaffen. Auch Messer, Armbrüste, Dekowaffen und Schreckschusspistolen seien gefunden worden. Hinzu kommen dem Bericht zufolge rund 200 legale Waffen eines Waffenhändlers, der ebenfalls zu den Beschuldigten gehöre.
Quelle_


----------



## JesperMP (15 Dezember 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Warum übt die Bundeswehr im eigenen Land?
> https://www.hna.de/lokales/hofgeism...en-polizei-einsatz-kreis-kassel-91975469.html
> Wie ernst ist denn die aktuelle Bedrohungslage?
> Und: DARF die Bundeswehr überhaupt in der Art und Weise im Inland Üben (da kenne mich nicht aus)? Ist der Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inland (und da würde ich Übungen hinzuziehen) ohne akute Notwendigkeit nicht Verfassungswidrig?


Es wäre zu späht sich für den Krieg vorbereiten erst wenn den Krieg da ist.
Soldaten brauchen einen halben Jahr oder mehr, und die Organisation und die Ausrüstung dahinter steckt braucht Jahren oder Jarhrzehnte.

Bei uns üben die Soldaten im Land und Städten, ausserhalb von Übungsgelände.
Für einige Jahren her gab es eine Übung mit Schiessen in ein deaktivierte Schiffswerft - ganz nah an den Stadt wo ich wohnte. Ohne Vorwarnung, es war wie in Krieg. Keiner hat geklagt, es gab nur ein Notiz den nachsten Tag in den lokalen Zeitung.


----------



## schwimmer (15 Dezember 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Auf einem Truppenübungsplatz, auf dem Du jeden Grashalm kennst, kannst Du nicht "Orientieren" üben.
> 
> Leistungs- und Orientierunsgmärsche gingen in den 80er 30 oder 50 km, da ist man zwangsläufig mal in der Zivilisation unterwegs. Wir sind regelmäßig zur Schießbahn marschiert, die am anderen Ende der Stadt war, ein Soldat hat seine Waffe dabei.
> 
> Das war früher ein gewohntes Bild.


Es gab früher auch Übungen (z.B. mit der Nato), da haben wir unser Quartier auf einem Bauernhof aufgeschlagen. Übungen waren öfter auch außerhalb vom Truppenübungsplatz und wie du sagst die Märsche oder Läufe waren sehr oft in der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft.

Wie soll denn die Bundeswehr Deutschland verteidigen wenn sie sich im eigenen Land nicht auskennen? Die müsten eigentlich viel mehr außerhalb der Truppenübungsplätze trainieren. Besonders auch die Luftwaffe, die sollten sich bei Tiefflügen im eigenen Land doch wohl besser auskennen als der Feind.....


----------



## kafiphai (15 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Die Angst der Kinder kommt von der Panikmache der Medien und der ,angeblich, sozialen Medien


Nein, Kinder können noch klarer wahrnehmen.
Menschen mit Kriegswaffen üben das Töten anderer Menschen und tun dies dann auch.
Nicht denken, gehorche und töte.


----------



## dekuika (15 Dezember 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nicht denken, gehorche und töte.


Aus welchem Land stammst Du denn?


----------



## kafiphai (15 Dezember 2022)

Österreich


----------



## dekuika (15 Dezember 2022)

Das mit dem gehorche und töte hat sich in Deutschland, zumindest im Westen, seit 1945 erledigt. Und wenn ein anderer, Kremlin, Kim, Krimineller oder was auch immer, meine Kinder töten will, wäre ich heilfroh wenn ein Bundeswehrsoldat sene Waffe dazwischenhält.


----------



## kafiphai (15 Dezember 2022)

Dieser Angst entspringen doch viele Kriege.
Einige wenige sprechen Bevölkerungsgruppen etc. die Menschlichkeit ab und rechtfertigen so ihr handeln.
Ist denn das letzte halbe Jahr nicht genug um endlich andere Wege zu gehen…


----------



## dekuika (15 Dezember 2022)

Schön wärs. SelenskI und die Ukrainer hatten sicher auch etwas anderes vor, als sich von Kremlins zerbomben und abschlachten zu lassen. Ein Wehrloses Volk ist immer der Spielball der (vermeinlich) mächtigen.


----------



## schwimmer (15 Dezember 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Menschen mit Kriegswaffen üben das Töten anderer Menschen und tun dies dann auch.


So sehen es Kinder aber nur wenn sie es von en Eltern eingebleut bekommen.
Die polizei hat auch Waffen und übt damit auch das Töten, deshalb werden sie ja nicht automatisch andere einfach über den Haufen knallen. Da sind alle wieder froh wenn sie da sind und ihre Pflicht tun.
An dem Spruch _Es kann der Frömmste nicht in Frieden leben, wenn es dem bösen Nachbarn nicht gefällt _(Friedrich Schiller, Wilhelm Tell) ist schon viel Wahrheit dran.


----------



## vollmi (16 Dezember 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nein, Kinder können noch klarer wahrnehmen.
> Menschen mit Kriegswaffen üben das Töten anderer Menschen und tun dies dann auch.
> Nicht denken, gehorche und töte.


Man kann kindern auch erklären dass Soldaten und Polizisten im Spiel üben. Kinder spielen ja auch Räuber und Polizei oder Kriegerlis.
*Peng du bist tot* und keins der Kinder hat eine PTBS davongetragen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Dezember 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nein, Kinder können noch klarer wahrnehmen.
> Menschen mit Kriegswaffen üben das Töten anderer Menschen und tun dies dann auch.
> Nicht denken, gehorche und töte.





kafiphai schrieb:


> Dieser Angst entspringen doch viele Kriege.
> Einige wenige sprechen Bevölkerungsgruppen etc. die Menschlichkeit ab und rechtfertigen so ihr handeln.
> Ist denn das letzte halbe Jahr nicht genug um endlich andere Wege zu gehen…


Für mich hört sich das irgendwie nach Weisheiten einer Sekte an,
nur hält sich Putin irgendwie nicht dran.


----------



## dekuika (16 Dezember 2022)

AquaDom geplatzt: Riesen-Aquarium flutet Berliner Hotel
					

Nachdem in der Lobby eines Hotels in Berlin-Mitte ein riesiges Aquarium geplatzt ist, sind dort Feuerwehr und Polizei im Einsatz. Zwei Menschen wurden nach ersten Informationen verletzt.




					www1.wdr.de
				




Schade drum.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das mit dem gehorche und töte hat sich in Deutschland, zumindest im Westen, seit 1945 erledigt. Und wenn ein anderer, Kremlin, Kim, Krimineller oder was auch immer, meine Kinder töten will, wäre ich heilfroh wenn ein Bundeswehrsoldat sene Waffe dazwischenhält.





kafiphai schrieb:


> Dieser Angst entspringen doch viele Kriege.
> Einige wenige sprechen Bevölkerungsgruppen etc. die Menschlichkeit ab und rechtfertigen so ihr handeln.
> Ist denn das letzte halbe Jahr nicht genug um endlich andere Wege zu gehen…


Ja klar, der Selenski hat Putins KInder bedroht ... 😕


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Es gab früher auch Übungen (z.B. mit der Nato), da haben wir unser Quartier auf einem Bauernhof aufgeschlagen. Übungen waren öfter auch außerhalb vom Truppenübungsplatz und wie du sagst die Märsche oder Läufe waren sehr oft in der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft.


Ja, ich "durfte" beispielsweise direkt nach der Grundausbildung als Kradmelder mit zum https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flinker_Igel_84

Aber anscheinend wurde die Bundeswehr nicht nur beim Material kaputtgespart, sondern auch bei der Ausbildung.


----------



## dekuika (16 Dezember 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, ich "durfte" beispielsweise direkt nach der Grundausbildung als Kradmelder mit zum https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flinker_Igel_84
> 
> Aber anscheinend wurde die Bundeswehr nicht nur beim Material kaputtgespart, sondern auch bei der Ausbildung.


Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich war bei der Konkurrenz.


----------



## schwimmer (16 Dezember 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend wurde die Bundeswehr nicht nur beim Material kaputtgespart, sondern auch bei der Ausbildung.


Naja, Material war genug da.......
Unser Hauptfeldwebel aus der Instandhaltung hat bei der Bestellung der einer LKW Plane einen kleinen Schreibfehler gemacht, danach hatte wir den ganzen LKW......


----------



## ducati (16 Dezember 2022)

„Zwei-Tage-Woche“ bei vollem Lohn: Elektrokonzern sucht Hunderte Mitarbeiter
					






					www.pnp.de
				




Hmm 🤔🙂


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> „Zwei-Tage-Woche“ bei vollem Lohn: Elektrokonzern sucht Hunderte Mitarbeiter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aus dem Text:


> Die gesuchten Mitarbeiter müssen zwar auch Nachtschichten übernehmen, bekommen dafür aber in 20 Stunden rund 400 Euro mehr als die Vollzeitkräfte in 38,5 Stunden: 2430 Euro brutto pro Monat.


Heißt das, der normale Angestellte erhält Vollzeit ( 38,5 ) 2030€ brutto??


----------



## ducati (16 Dezember 2022)

🤷‍♂️


----------



## ducati (18 Dezember 2022)

"Spiegel"-Bericht: Probleme mit dem modernisierten "Puma"
					

Kaputte Elektronik, Kabelbrand, Turmausfall: Bei einer Bundeswehr-Übung sind nach "Spiegel"-Informationen alle beteiligten 18 "Puma"-Schützenpanzer ausgefallen. Dies könnte auch Auswirkungen auf einen NATO-Einsatz haben.




					www.tagesschau.de
				



🙈


----------



## GLT (18 Dezember 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> bei der Bestellung der einer LKW Plane einen kleinen Schreibfehler gemacht, danach hatte wir den ganzen LKW


Die Versorgungsnummern sind hochgenau, aber auch tückisch - ein kleiner Dreher u. Du bestellst ein U-Boot für Gebirgsjägerbattalion.

Eine vernünftige Ausbildung war schon nicht mehr möglich, als die Wehrdienstzeit auf 12 Monate runtergesetzt wurde.
Ich habe früher "Nichtpanzer"* repariert - hat Spass gemacht, aber das olive Ballet u. ich waren nicht wirklich kompatibel.

*Definition der dümmsten Verteidigungsministerin der Welt


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Die Versorgungsnummern sind hochgenau, aber auch tückisch - ein kleiner Dreher u. Du bestellst ein U-Boot für Gebirgsjägerbattalion.


Macht Sinn. Die bayerischen Gebigsseeen sind tief und tückisch. Manchmal liegen sogar (Nicht)Panzer drin.


----------



## Gleichstromer (18 Dezember 2022)

Früher war halt doch alles besser. Von unseren Jaguar-Jagdpanzern ist zwar bei der Fahrt zum TrÜbPl der erste noch in der Kaserne liegen geblieben, der nächste verlor auf der Autobahn eine Kette (glücklicherweise nix passiert) aber zurückgekommen sind immerhin 5 von 10 Panzern aus eigener Kraft. Der Rest halt auf Tiefladern.
Bei der Prüfstufe C (BW-TÜV) wurden dann die ersten Panzer vorgeführt, danach die anderen defekten mit Teilen aus den bereits geprüften vom InstZug in Nachtschichten repariert. Gab einen Tag Sonderurlaub für die ganze Kompanie, weil wir waren ja 100% einsatzbereit !

Da sollten die sich heute mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen 🤣


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Manchmal liegen sogar (Nicht)Panzer drin.


Oder Goldbarren.......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2022)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Früher war halt doch alles besser. Von unseren Jaguar-Jagdpanzern ist zwar bei der Fahrt zum TrÜbPl der erste noch in der Kaserne liegen geblieben, der nächste verlor auf der Autobahn eine Kette (glücklicherweise nix passiert) aber zurückgekommen sind immerhin 5 von 10 Panzern aus eigener Kraft. Der Rest halt auf Tiefladern.


klappt doch prima: https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/innenpolitik/puma-panzer-bundeswehr-101.html

steht ja schon oben, @ducati war schneller


----------



## ducati (18 Dezember 2022)

Die sollten halt als Teil der VJTF innerhalb von 2 Tagen an der Front sein 🙈


----------



## Ralle (19 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Die sollten halt als Teil der VJTF innerhalb von 2 Tagen an der Front sein 🙈


Na ja, man könnte sie mit dem Tieflader hinbringen. Steht vlt. nirgends in den Verträgen mit der Industrie, dass die Teile auch funktionieren müssen. Wenn ich mit vorstelle, wieviele Miliarden da reinfließen, ohne ein vernünftiges, belastbares Ergebnis, wird mit schlecht.


----------



## Plan_B (19 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oder Goldbarren.......


Wie ist die Story ausgegangen?

PS: Habs fundet








						Königssee: Schülerin darf 500-Gramm-Goldbarren behalten
					

Im Sommer entdeckte eine Schülerin beim Baden einen 500 Gramm schweren Goldbarren im bayerischen Königssee. Sie meldete den Fund bei der Polizei - und jetzt gehört das wertvolle Stück ihr.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## jensemann (19 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> "Spiegel"-Bericht: Probleme mit dem modernisierten "Puma"
> 
> 
> Kaputte Elektronik, Kabelbrand, Turmausfall: Bei einer Bundeswehr-Übung sind nach "Spiegel"-Informationen alle beteiligten 18 "Puma"-Schützenpanzer ausgefallen. Dies könnte auch Auswirkungen auf einen NATO-Einsatz haben.
> ...


Das kommt davon wenn man 
1) den Werksstudenten die Entwicklungsarbeit (Bachelor-/Masterarbeit) überlässt und
2) man bei den Anforderungen sich nicht entscheiden kann und ständig Änderungen nachschiebt


----------



## dekuika (19 Dezember 2022)

Alle Entwicklungen bei der Bundeswehr werden kaputtbürokratisiert.


----------



## dekuika (19 Dezember 2022)

Wenn der Waffenhersteller eine Neuentwicklung vorstellt, kommt erst mal der Einwand: Die Waffe ist ja tödlich. Darf man das? Was ist, wenn das Opfer die Hände hebt nachdem der Schuss gefallen ist? Beim Kauf eines Bootes: Was ist, wenn im See plötzlich kein Wasser mehr ist? Jeder Depp will sich profilieren und heraus kommt nur Schwachsinn.


----------



## Markus (19 Dezember 2022)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Früher war halt doch alles besser. Von unseren Jaguar-Jagdpanzern ist zwar bei der Fahrt zum TrÜbPl der erste noch in der Kaserne liegen geblieben, der nächste verlor auf der Autobahn eine Kette (glücklicherweise nix passiert) aber zurückgekommen sind immerhin 5 von 10 Panzern aus eigener Kraft. Der Rest halt auf Tiefladern.
> Bei der Prüfstufe C (BW-TÜV) wurden dann die ersten Panzer vorgeführt, danach die anderen defekten mit Teilen aus den bereits geprüften vom InstZug in Nachtschichten repariert. Gab einen Tag Sonderurlaub für die ganze Kompanie, weil wir waren ja 100% einsatzbereit !
> 
> Da sollten die sich heute mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen 🤣



Lag das an den Fahrzeugen oder an der Motivation der Inst?

Ich habe keine Ahnung von Panzern.
Mit anderen Militärfahrzeugen aus den 70er bis 90er durfte ich aber schon Erfahrungen sammeln.
Mich beeindruckt diese Technik und ihre Zuverlässigkeit sehr.
Wenn da was ausfällt, dann ist das meistens innerhalb der Verschleissgrenzen oder es wurde damals bei der Inst falsch eingebaut.

Dazu kommt noch die Deutsche Bürokratie.
Ich weiß nicht wie das bei der BW läuft.
Aber bei Feuerwehren und THW bedeutet ein neuer Satz Räder häufig einen "wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden".
Wenn die Autos alt und entsprechend abgeschrieben sind, dann stellt irgendein BWL Trottel in der Regel fest dass der neue Satz Reifen für 8.000€ nicht mehr angemessen ist... Die Karre hat zwar keine 30tkm und wurde mehr in einer beheizten Halle gestreichelt als Eingesetzt... Aber Excel sagt: NEIN!
Derartige Umstände sind wiederum von manchen Betreibern ein gerne genutztes Mittel um früher an das neue Klickibunti zu kommen...


Ich bezweifle wirklich dass es damals an der Entwicklung lag.


Damals: Nachdenken + Konstruieren + Erfahrung
Dann Teststrecke, das Teil das als erstes aufgegeben hat verstärken.
Teststrecke, das Teil das als erstes aufgegeben hat verstärken.
....


Heute: WorkLiveBalance + Die Simulation hat immer recht + das geht doch viel cooler
Abrechnen
Ausliefern
Den Rest machen wir dann per Fernwartung...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> Heute: WorkLiveBalance + Die Simulation hat immer recht + das geht doch viel cooler
> ...


... anscheinend auch beim fliegenden Material:








						Video zeigt Bruchlandung einer F-35 in Texas: Das modernste Kampfflugzeug der Welt geht kaputt
					

In einer texanischen Stadt verunglückte ein F-35-Kampfjet bei der Landung. Der Pilot gelangte mit dem Schleudersitz in Sicherheit. Damit setzt sich eine Reihe von Zwischenfällen fort.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## vollmi (19 Dezember 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... anscheinend auch beim fliegenden Material:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei Senkrechtstarter schon zu den technisch anspruchsvollsten Flugzeugen gehören, zumindest in der Bauform Kampfjet.


----------



## ducati (19 Dezember 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... anscheinend auch beim fliegenden Material:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind das nicht die Dinger, die die Bundeswehr kaufen will? 🙈

Bin der Meinung, auf diverse Posten in Deutschland gehören mal wieder Leute mit Ahnung vom jeweiligen Fach...😖


----------



## dekuika (19 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die Dinger, die die Bundeswehr kaufen will? 🙈
> 
> Bin der Meinung, auf diverse Posten in Deutschland gehören mal wieder Leute mit Ahnung vom jeweiligen Fach...😖


Deutschland kauft die konventionellen Jets. Die können nicht senkrecht.


----------



## ducati (19 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Deutschland kauft die konventionellen Jets. Die können nicht senkrecht.


Ja, aber die haben auch diverse Mängel, steht weiter unten in dem Artikel...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2022)

Naja, von dem F35-A wurden fast 2.500 Stück gebaut und sie sind seit 7 Jahren in Dienst. Und die (veröffentlichten) Zwischenfälle halten sich ja in Grenzen ( und betrifft zumeist die B oder C Variante ).


----------



## jensemann (19 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die Dinger, die die Bundeswehr kaufen will? 🙈
> 
> Bin der Meinung, auf diverse Posten in Deutschland gehören mal wieder Leute mit Ahnung vom jeweiligen Fach...😖


Wann hatte D denn zuletzt nen Minister (m/w/d) mit fachlichen Vorkenntnissen?

Edit sagt: streiche Verteidigungs


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Wann hatte D denn zuletzt nen Verteidigungsminister (m/w/d) mit fachlichen Vorkenntnissen?


Die haben doch immer alle drei Kriterien (m/w/d) erfüllt!


Mangel
Wahnsinn
Desillusionieren


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2022)




----------



## Ralle (19 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Naja, von dem F35-A wurden fast 2.500 Stück gebaut und sie sind seit 7 Jahren in Dienst. Und die (veröffentlichten) Zwischenfälle halten sich ja in Grenzen ( und betrifft zumeist die B oder C Variante ).


Dann sollten wir die D-Variante (für Deuschland) kaufen. Die bleibt zu 100% am Boden und kann somit weder abstürzen noch anderen Ärger verursachen.


----------



## Plan_B (19 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Bin der Meinung, auf diverse Posten in Deutschland gehören mal wieder Leute mit Ahnung vom jeweiligen Fach


Kampfjets kann man überhaupt nicht mit jeglicher Art von zivilen Flugzeugen vergleichen.
Betrieben werden die häufiger in Grenzzuständen der Physik und setzen einen kontinuierlich fortgeführten Ausbildungsstand voraus.

Trotz oder gerade deswegen wirken sich menschliche oder technische Fehler zumeist dramatisch aus.

Bashing halte ich für überflüssig. Das ganze wird untersucht werden.


----------



## rlw (19 Dezember 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Bashing halte ich für überflüssig. Das ganze wird untersucht werden.


Von wem untersucht? Von den Studienabrechern und Schaumschlägern im Bundestag?


----------



## ducati (19 Dezember 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Kampfjets kann man überhaupt nicht mit jeglicher Art von zivilen Flugzeugen vergleichen.
> Betrieben werden die häufiger in Grenzzuständen der Physik und setzen einen kontinuierlich fortgeführten Ausbildungsstand voraus.
> 
> Trotz oder gerade deswegen wirken sich menschliche oder technische Fehler zumeist dramatisch aus.
> ...


Das war jetzt nicht auf die Flugzeuge bezogen sondern auf Deutschland insgesamt.
Und auch nicht nur auf die Politik sondern auch auf Unternehmen und Institutionen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2022)

Grundsätzlich haben wir mal wieder den/die/das (m/w/d)
falschen Verteidungsminster/in, vom falschen Kanzler,
zur falschen Zeit eingesetzt.
Obwohl es wirkliche Alternativen gab, die Frau Agnes-Marie-
Zimmermann, vor der hätten sich sogar die Russischen, Chinesischen
und Nordkoreanischen Verteidigungsminister gefürchtet und freiwillig
abgerüstet.


----------



## Mrtain (19 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich haben wir mal wieder den/die/das (m/w/d)
> falschen Verteidungsminster/in, vom falschen Kanzler,
> zur falschen Zeit eingesetzt.
> Obwohl es wirkliche Alternativen gab, die Frau Agnes-Marie-
> ...


Ohne unsere jetzige Verteidigungsmisterin in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, aber objektiv betrachtet, hat Sie einen Scherbenhaufen übernommen und soll jetzt aus dem stehgreif die Streitkräfte weder auf vorderman bringen. Das allein ist ja schon eine kaum zu bewältigende Aufgabe. Aber dazu kommt ja dann auch noch die Thematik, dass die Streitkräfte das wenige funktionsfähige Material für die Ukraine bereit stellen müssen (dessen Notwendigkeit ist allerdings unstrittig).
Es ist zwar schön, dass man 100 Mrd. Sondervermögen zugesagt hat, aber deswegen bekommt man Panzer, Munition, etc. auch nicht schneller beschafft. Und ob die personellen Alternativen es unbedingt besser machen würde, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn wir in den letzten Jahren doch eins gelernt, dann das, dass in der Politik auf große Worte nur selten auch große Taten folgen.


----------



## Ralle (19 Dezember 2022)

Ich denke, die Pume-Problem gibt es schon lange. DIe Industrie muß hier voll in die Verantwortung genommen werden, so ein Teil kostet ca. 18 M io. Man könnte es dem Hersteller auch als absichtliche Sabotage auslegen und ein paar Leuten den Prozess machen. Außerdem mal genauer hinschauen, wer da wo welche Lobbyarbeit geleistet hat. Für mich ist das kein Zufall. Warum gibt es keinen Wettbewerb. Bei den Amerikanern entwickeln mind. 2 Hersteller ein Kampfflugzeug und stellen das dann vor, der bessere bekommt weitere Entwicklungsgelder usw.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ohne unsere jetzige Verteidigungsmisterin in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, aber objektiv betrachtet, hat Sie einen Scherbenhaufen übernommen und soll jetzt aus dem stehgreif die Streitkräfte weder auf vorderman bringen. Das allein ist ja schon eine kaum zu bewältigende Aufgabe. Aber dazu kommt ja dann auch noch die Thematik, dass die Streitkräfte das wenige funktionsfähige Material für die Ukraine bereit stellen müssen (dessen Notwendigkeit ist allerdings unstrittig).
> Es ist zwar schön, dass man 100 Mrd. Sondervermögen zugesagt hat, aber deswegen bekommt man Panzer, Munition, etc. auch nicht schneller beschafft. Und ob die personellen Alternativen es unbedingt besser machen würde, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn wir in den letzten Jahren doch eins gelernt, dann das, dass in der Politik auf große Worte nur selten auch große Taten folgen.


Das hat Sie nicht vorher gewusst?
Wenn man so einen Job übernimmt, sollte man
ein wenig vom Fach sein. 
Ich kann so ein bisschen SPS-Programmieren, ich bin
ganz schlecht als Finanzbeamter, Bankkaufmann oder als
Arzt, also lass ich das.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> also lass ich das.


Ein Politiker sagt: "Halt mal meinen Sekt..."


----------



## Mrtain (19 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das hat Sie nicht vorher gewusst?
> Wenn man so einen Job übernimmt, sollte man
> ein wenig vom Fach sein.
> Ich kann so ein bisschen SPS-Programmieren, ich bin
> ...


Sorry, aber die Argumentation kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Zumal deine Alternative auch nicht vom Fach ist.


----------



## dekuika (19 Dezember 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Argumentation kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Zumal deine Alternative auch nicht vom Fach ist.


Wobei mir Strack-Zimmermann besser gefällt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Argumentation kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Zumal deine Alternative auch nicht vom Fach ist.


Ich bin der Meinung, weil so eine Information, ob
18 Prototypen, noch nicht rund laufen, niemals ein
Kasernengelände verlassen dürfen. Es geht da nicht
um eine Autobahn oder Flughafen (Bär).
Sie hätte da den Deckel drauf lassen müssen und feste 
zudrücken, dadurch hat Sie sich für mich disqualifiziert.

Wenn die Dinger laufen, darf Sie gerne die Russen damit
erschrecken.


----------



## Plan_B (19 Dezember 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Von wem untersucht? Von den Studienabrechern und Schaumschlägern im Bundestag?


Warum sollten die nen Zwischenfall in den USA untersuchen?


----------



## ducati (20 Dezember 2022)

Ich glaub ja fast, das hat jemand absichtlich medienwirksam eskalieren lassen, um nochmal allen öffentlich zu zeigen, dass die Bundeswehr nicht einsatzfähig ist, bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt, gegen Russland oder sonstwen in den Krieg ziehn.


----------



## Ralle (20 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich glaub ja fast, das hat jemand absichtlich medienwirksam eskalieren lassen, um nochmal allen öffentlich zu zeigen, dass die Bundeswehr *nicht einsatzfähig* ist, bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt, gegen Russland oder sonstwen in den Krieg ziehn.


Na, aber das ist ja nun keinen Neuwert, wissen wir ja schon sehr lange.


----------



## MFreiberger (20 Dezember 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na, aber das ist ja nun keinen Neuwert, wissen wir ja schon sehr lange.


Ja, aber man hat schon das Gefühl, dass die Presse aktuell die BW wieder "gutschreibt".


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ohne unsere jetzige Verteidigungsmisterin in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, aber objektiv betrachtet, hat Sie einen Scherbenhaufen übernommen und soll jetzt aus dem stehgreif die Streitkräfte weder auf vorderman bringen. Das allein ist ja schon eine kaum zu bewältigende Aufgabe. Aber dazu kommt ja dann auch noch die Thematik, dass die Streitkräfte das wenige funktionsfähige Material für die Ukraine bereit stellen müssen (dessen Notwendigkeit ist allerdings unstrittig).
> Es ist zwar schön, dass man 100 Mrd. Sondervermögen zugesagt hat, aber deswegen bekommt man Panzer, Munition, etc. auch nicht schneller beschafft. Und ob die personellen Alternativen es unbedingt besser machen würde, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn wir in den letzten Jahren doch eins gelernt, dann das, dass in der Politik auf große Worte nur selten auch große Taten folgen.



Ist das so?
Ich denke eher das jetzt halt eine politische Blase geplatzt ist - damit hat keiner gerechnet. Bisher ist man mit "aussitzen und abkassieren" ganz gut durchs Leben gekommen.

Und immer wenn vom Scherbenhaufen geredet wird, dann scheint man zu vergessen wer seit vielen Jahren regiert und mitregiert und ein deutlich gerigeres Interesse an der BW hatte als der Koalitionspartner...

Für sie selbst tut es mir irgendwie leid. Aber es gibt mir eine große Genugtuung wie das Image der SPD daran zerbröckelt. Ich kann mir sogar gut vorstellen, dass sie am liebsten hinwerfen würde. Aber das wäre halt ein Schlag von denen Scholzilein nicht allzuviele verkraften würde - darum darf sie das nicht...


----------



## schwimmer (20 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Und immer wenn vom Scherbenhaufen geredet wird, dann scheint man zu vergessen wer seit vielen Jahren regiert und mitregiert und ein deutlich gerigeres Interesse an der BW hatte als der Koalitionspartner...
> 
> Für sie selbst tut es mir irgendwie leid. Aber es gibt mir eine große Genugtuung wie das Image der SPD daran zerbröckelt. Ich kann mir sogar gut vorstellen, dass sie am liebsten hinwerfen würde. Aber das wäre halt ein Schlag von denen Scholzilein nicht allzuviele verkraften würde - darum darf sie das nicht...


Es ist doch eigentlich völlig egal welche Farbe da gerade an der Regierung beteiligt ist, was gemacht wird bestimmen die Lobbyisten im Hintergrund. Unsere Minister sind doch eh alles nur Strohpuppen und wenn was nicht klappt werden sie ausgetauscht, wie die Trainer im Fußball. Die Mannschaft spielt schieße, dann tauschen wir den Trainer, nicht diejenigen die den Mist verzapfen. Ist halt billiger. In der Industrie machen sie es andersrum, da gibt es Massenentlassungen wenn die hohen Manager Mist gebaut haben......
Bin jetzt auch kein großer Fan der jetzigen und der vorherrigen V-Ministerinnen, doch dafür, dass das Material der BW laufend ausfällt, können die auch nichts. Da muss mann die Hersteller in die Pflicht nehmen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2022)

Der Puma ist sowieso wertlos, wie ich gerade gelesen hab,
ist die Instandhaltung an die Industrie outgesourct, wie soll 
das gehen im Gefecht. Der Panzer verliert seine Kette und dann 
muss erst einmal ein Monteur an die Front bestellt werden und
dieser fährt nicht in Krisengebiete.


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Es ist doch eigentlich völlig egal welche Farbe da gerade an der Regierung beteiligt ist, was gemacht wird bestimmen die Lobbyisten im Hintergrund. Unsere Minister sind doch eh alles nur Strohpuppen und wenn was nicht klappt werden sie ausgetauscht, wie die Trainer im Fußball. Die Mannschaft spielt schieße, dann tauschen wir den Trainer, nicht diejenigen die den Mist verzapfen. Ist halt billiger. In der Industrie machen sie es andersrum, da gibt es Massenentlassungen wenn die hohen Manager Mist gebaut haben......
> Bin jetzt auch kein großer Fan der jetzigen und der vorherrigen V-Ministerinnen, doch dafür, dass das Material der BW laufend ausfällt, können die auch nichts. Da muss mann die Hersteller in die Pflicht nehmen.



Mag sein, aber dann braucht ich halt Personal an der Stelle das Kompetenz hat. Und Politiker sind in den meisten Fällen Strunzdumm.

Bei Parteien wie SPD, Linken und Grünen sind sie halt überdurchschnittlich dumm. Diese Volldeppen haben noch nichts geleistet, keine qualifizierende Ausbildung und ohne ihre Ämter hätten sie Harz4 weil man diese ideologischen Träumer in der freien Wirtschaft nicht brauchen kann.

Das hat mit Lobby direkt nix zu tun.

Ich habe Kunden die Wissen was sie wollen und ich habe welche denen ich alles andrehen könnte.

Der private Häuslebauer auf der einen Seite, der Profi der 50 Häuser im Jahr baut auf der anderen... der erste hält sich für besondere schlau und will alles besser machen als alle anderen, der zweite weiß schon nach dem ersten Händeschütteln wie hoch die Nachfinanzierrung werden wird...

Das ist ist wie überall im Leben.
Dummheit Kostet.


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2022)

> Ich glaub ja fast, das hat jemand absichtlich medienwirksam eskalieren lassen, um nochmal allen öffentlich zu zeigen, dass die Bundeswehr nicht einsatzfähig ist, bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt, gegen Russland oder sonstwen in den Krieg ziehn.



Oder aber es wurde wieder ein Grund geschaffen, warum man keine Panzer an die Ukraine liefern kann, schließlich braucht man die Marder jetzt ja selber.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Oder aber es wurde wieder ein Grund geschaffen, warum man keine Panzer an die Ukraine liefern kann, schließlich braucht man die Marder jetzt ja selber.


Dann bekommen Sie jetzt erst einmal 18 Puma.


----------



## codemonkey (20 Dezember 2022)

Ich behaupte nicht, dass Frau Lambrecht eine gute Wahl für den Posten der Verteidigungsministerin ist, allerdings fallen mir auch in der Vergangenheit keine ein, die wirklich was verrissen haben und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit diesem RTL-Moderator, der so adrett aussieht.

Die BW wird auch bei weitem nicht so kaputt gespart wie viele gerne behaupten, mit dem Eta, den wir da hineinblasen, haben andere Länder eine respektierliche Arme da stehen. In ein kaputtes System einfach mehr Geld zu stecken, macht es nicht ganz.

Die CDU hat unter von der Leyen, gerne auf externe Berater gesetzt, um dann so sinnvolle Investitionen wie die Gorch Fock Restaurierung zu umzusetzen. De Maizière hatte unter Kostendruck die Idee, Ersatzteile erst dann zu kaufen, wenn man sie auch braucht, usw.

Ich kenne die BW nicht, habe auch nicht gedient, wäre aber geneigt eine Wette einzugehen, dass es ein sehr bürokratischer Laden ist. Das können wir eben auch richtig gut, alles überkomplex verwalten. Fehlende Munition und defekte Geräte sind nicht so wichtig. Vielleicht sollte man mal schauen, wie die Frankreich, Japan usw. ihr Militär managen und von denen lernen. 

Warum wir solch harte Probleme bei neuen Rüstungsgütern haben, verwirrt mich sehr. Gewehre, Panzer, Hubschrauber, usw. man hört viel von technischen Mängeln und das Zeug ist so richtig teuer.


----------



## dekuika (20 Dezember 2022)

Das Problem ist IMHO, dass wir für die Bundeswehr tausende Verwaltungen haben, die nicht wissen, was der Andere gerade tut. Es wird eine neue Waffe vorgestellt. nehmen wir mal einen Panzer. Sofort kommen die Experten und bilden Teams. Da gibt es Schmierstoffexperten, die die Reibung des Geschosses im Lauf optimieren. Dann gibt es Motorexperten, die die Motorölgüte unter allen Einsatzbedingungen vom Polarkreis bis in die Wüste festlegen. Dann Kettenprofis, die genau sagen können, wann Schneegreifer oder Gummis zu montieren sind und wie lange das dauern darf. Schließlich werden die Besatzungen monatelang geschult und auf alle Situationen vorbereitet. Das Problem ist nur: Jemand hat vergessen, die Panzer bzw. die dazugehörige Munition zu bestellen. Dumm gelaufen. Ausbaden darf es im Moment Puttelchen oder wie die heißt.


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2022)

codemonkey schrieb:


> Ich behaupte nicht, dass Frau Lambrecht eine gute Wahl für den Posten der Verteidigungsministerin ist, allerdings fallen mir auch in der Vergangenheit keine ein, die wirklich was verrissen haben und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit diesem RTL-Moderator, der so adrett aussieht.



Der hatte zumindest coole Auftritte.

Nach der Hexenjagt wegen der Plagiate ist er auch zurückgetreten.
Die grüne Brut ist da gleicher, die schaffts damit sogar ins Außenministerium...
Wohin auch sonst... man kann diese Leute bestenfalls auf ne Straße kleben, sonst gibt es keine Verwendung für den Müll.

geklautes origialbild gelöscht weil admin sich vor angst fast in die hosen pisste.


dafür fast orischinole verbesserte version.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Der hatte zumindest coole Auftritte.


Topgun lässt grüßen 😆


----------



## dekuika (20 Dezember 2022)

Wie oft die das Photo wohl geübt haben?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wie oft die das Photo wohl geübt haben?


Ist das in München in den Bavaria Filmstudios? 😅


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2022)

> Ich kenne die BW nicht, habe auch nicht gedient, wäre aber geneigt eine Wette einzugehen, dass es ein sehr bürokratischer Laden ist.



Das ist eins der großen Probleme. Wenn die in der Kaserne eine Bohrmaschine brauchen, können die nicht einfach in den nächsten Baumarkt und eine kaufen. Da muss das Bundesamt für Beschaffung https://www.bundeswehr.de/de/organisation/ausruestung-baainbw/organisation/baainbw erst mal ordentlich beschäftigt werden, da kostet die Bürokratie wahrscheinlich noch mal so viel wie die Borhmaschine selber. Ich sehe ja noch ein, dass nicht in jeder Kaserne selbst entschieden werden darf, welches Gewehr und welcher Panzer gekauft werden darf damit im Kriegsfall jeder damit umgehen kann, aber warum muss beispielsweise Unterwäsche über ein Bürokratiemonster eingekauft werden?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2022)

Frau Lambrecht scheint das Problem gelöst zu haben








						Nach Puma-Desaster: Bundeswehr will Schützenpanzer künftig bei Adidas bestellen
					

Berlin (dpo) - Nachdem alle 18 an einer Bundeswehr-Übung beteiligten Puma-Schützenpanzer innerhalb kürzester Zeit ausgefallen sind, gibt es scharfe Kr




					www.der-postillon.com


----------



## ducati (20 Dezember 2022)

codemonkey schrieb:


> Ich kenne die BW nicht, habe auch nicht gedient


Genauso wie der Großteil der Entscheider, die über die Belange der Bundeswehr entscheiden. Wenn dazu noch fehlender gesunder Menschenverstand und allgemein kein Bock kommt, dann steht man halt da, wo man jetzt ist.

Grundsätzlich hab ich ja nichtmal ein Problem damit, dass in den letzten 30 Jahren wenig Geld in die Bundeswehr investiert wurde, war ja auch nicht unbedingt nötig. Aber jetzt fehlen halt an allen Stellen die Kompetenzen, um das ordentlich wieder hochzufahren.

Wie stand denn die Bundeswehr eigentlich in den 80ern da?
Ich war Anfang der 90er bei der Bundeswehr, und da hat auch schon nichts funktioniert und alle haben drüber gelacht, dass die NVA Westdeutschland schneller besetzt hätte als dass die Bundeswehrsoldaten überhaupt in die Kasernen eingerückt wären.
Den Bundeswehrleuten, die sich nach 89 die NVA angeschaut haben, sollen die Augen rausgefallen sein...
Wobei die NVA halt andere Sorgen hatte, da hätte ich nicht gern hin gewollt...


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Der hatte zumindest coole Auftritte.
> 
> Nach der Hexenjagt wegen der Plagiate ist er auch zurückgetreten.
> Die grüne Brut ist da gleicher, die schaffts damit sogar ins Außenministerium...
> ...



hatte zuviel schiss wegen dem bild.
habe selber eins gemacht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> hatte zuviel schiss wegen dem bild.
> habe selber eins gemacht.


Du bist künstlerisch begabt, schon mal dran gedacht etwas neues zu machen


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2022)

97 Jährige KZ Sekretärin zu Jugendstrafe... ich kann nur noch kotzen
Wie deaktiviert man bei Android die Nachrichten beim "wischen nach links"? Vielleicht wird es dann wieder erträglicher...
Jedes Mal beim kacken muss ich lesen wie unfassbar dumm dieses Deutschland ist...









						Frühere KZ-Sekretärin bekommt Bewährungsstrafe
					

Wegen Beihilfe zum Mord in mehr als 10.000 Fällen hat das Landgericht Itzehoe eine ehemalige Sekretärin des NS-Konzentrationslagers Stutthof schuldig gesprochen. Sie bekommt zwei Jahre auf Bewährung.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Fällt das auch in den Bereich "Kampf gegen rechts"

Wir brauchen hier in diesem Land dringend "Kampf gegen strunzdoofe Volldeppen"...


----------



## Ralle (20 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> "Kampf gegen strunzdoofe Volldeppen"...


Beleidigst du jetzt die Mods im Forum oder die User?


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Beleidigst du jetzt die Mods im Forum oder die User?



Ach ich komme damit einfach nicht klar.


----------



## Steffen_13 (20 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ach ich komme damit einfach nicht klar.


Womit kommt du nicht klar, das der Rechtsstaat seine arbeit macht?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Dezember 2022)

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> Womit kommt du nicht klar, das der Rechtsstaat seine arbeit macht?


Wenn er das mal machen würde… vor ein paar Tagen gelesen das einige Verbrecher aus der  U-Haft entlassen werden mussten weil irgendwelche Fristen abgelaufen sind. Toller Rechtsstaat ist das.

Aber alte Omas nach 70 Jahren auf 2 Jahre Jugendhaft auf Bewährung verurteilen. Die war 18 und Sekretärin.


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2022)

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> Womit kommt du nicht klar, das der Rechtsstaat seine arbeit macht?



Das er sich dabei so unfassbar dumm anstellt.

Das Wort "arbeit" in deinem Satz wirkt auf mich ebenfalls sehr verstörend.


----------



## der_schmuu (20 Dezember 2022)

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> Womit kommt du nicht klar, das der Rechtsstaat seine arbeit macht?


Naja , jemanden wegen 1000-facher Beihilfe zum Mord mit zwei Jahren Jugendstrafe auf Bewährung zu verurteilen find ich nicht gerade so, als würden die ihre Arbeit machen.
Das hat halt mehr den Beigeschmack "Hauptsache wir haben ein Urteil gefällt". Dass das ganze eh nur symbolischen Charakter hat und die ihre Strafe eh nie angetreten hätte ist klar.


Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Aber alte Omas nach 70 Jahren auf 2 Jahre Jugendhaft auf Bewährung verurteilen. Die war 18 und Sekretärin.


Vllt versteh ich den letzten Teil deines Kommentares falsch, aber es klingt so als findest du die Bestrafung unnötig.



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn er das mal machen würde… vor ein paar Tagen gelesen das einige Verbrecher aus der  U-Haft entlassen werden mussten weil irgendwelche Fristen abgelaufen sind. Toller Rechtsstaat ist das.


Das in unserem Justizwesen im Moment einiges im argen liegt steht außer frage. Anderseits ist es auch ein zeichen eines funktionierenden Rechtstaates, da du ohne Prozess nicht unendlich lange eingesperrt werden kannst.


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die war 18 und Sekretärin.



Ja und hat in einer Zeit gelebt wo 18 jährige Mädels aus voller Überzeugung gehandelt habt und völlig unabhängig und frei entscheiden konnten.
Alles was in den diesem Prozess etwas anderes als einen Freispruch gefordert hat und sowieso alle die diesen Prozess erst angestoßen haben gehöhren *darfichiminternetnichtsagen* Zumidnest sollte man von denen die Verfahrenskosten kassieren. Und Schmerzensgeld für mich, dafür das ich so einen Dreck lesen muss.

Es ist irgendwo zwischen peinlich und ekelhaft...


----------



## Steffen_13 (20 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ja und hat in einer Zeit gelebt wo 18 jährige Mädels aus voller Überzeugung gehandelt habt und völlig unabhängig und frei entscheiden konnten.
> Alles was in den diesem Prozess etwas anderes als einen Freispruch gefordert hat und sowieso alle die diesen Prozess erst angestoßen haben gehöhren *darfichiminternetnichtsagen* Zumidnest sollte man von denen die Verfahrenskosten kassieren. Und Schmerzensgeld für mich, dafür das ich so einen Dreck lesen muss.
> 
> Es ist irgendwo zwischen peinlich und ekelhaft...



Mord ist kein Antragsdelikt, also muss die Staatsanwaltschaft ermitteln. Tut sie das nicht, macht sie sich selber Strafbar.


----------



## Steffen_13 (20 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Das er sich dabei so unfassbar dumm anstellt.
> 
> Das Wort "arbeit" in deinem Satz wirkt auf mich ebenfalls sehr verstörend.



Hauptsache er kann einschätzen, was das Wort arbeit bedeutet.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Dezember 2022)

Grundsätzlich nicht, wenn die Verurteilung vor 40 Jahren stattgefunden hätte. Allerdings muss mir jemand erklären was ein 18-jähriges Mädchen wirklich für eine Schuld auf dich geladen hat. Ob sie da gewesen wäre oder nicht. Es hätte nicht ein Todesopfer weniger gegeben.  Ob das bei den vorzeitig aus U-Haft entlassenen auch so kommen wird wird man sehen. 

Ich denke die Justiz hat ganz andere Probleme als eine 97-Jährige Oma. 






der_schmuu schrieb:


> Vllt versteh ich den letzten Teil deines Kommentares falsch, aber es klingt so als findest du die Bestrafung unnötig.


----------



## Plan_B (20 Dezember 2022)

Und das








						Urlaub verjährt nicht automatisch - Arbeitgeber müssen warnen
					

Nicht genommener Urlaub verjährt nicht automatisch nach drei Jahren. Das hat das Bundesarbeitsgericht in einem Grundsatzurteil festgestellt. Das Gericht nimmt vor allem die Arbeitgeber stärker in die Pflicht.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




dürfte der nächste Tiefschlag für @Markus sein.


----------



## ducati (20 Dezember 2022)

Wär hätte das gedacht...








						Covid-19: Technik zur Bekämpfung der Pandemie weltweit für Überwachung benutzt
					

Überall auf der Welt spielte Technik eine wichtige Rolle beim Kampf gegen das Coronavirus. Die wird nun aber vermehrt für ganz andere Zwecke benutzt.




					www.heise.de


----------



## dekuika (20 Dezember 2022)

Von den Menschen gibt es Milliarden Bewegungsprofile. Nur bei den Viren hinken sie hinterher.


----------



## wm-webservice (20 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Genauso wie der Großteil der Entscheider, die über die Belange der Bundeswehr entscheiden. Wenn dazu noch fehlender gesunder Menschenverstand und allgemein kein Bock kommt, dann steht man halt da, wo man jetzt ist.
> 
> Grundsätzlich hab ich ja nichtmal ein Problem damit, dass in den letzten 30 Jahren wenig Geld in die Bundeswehr investiert wurde, war ja auch nicht unbedingt nötig. Aber jetzt fehlen halt an allen Stellen die Kompetenzen, um das ordentlich wieder hochzufahren.
> 
> ...


Als ich in den 90ern gedient habe war alles bei uns ganz nah an der Schrottreife und die BW ein riesiges bürokratisches Monster.
Wenn unsere Einheit ausrücken sollte blieben von 20 LKW mindestens schon mal 5 im T-Bereich maximal 10 haben die Kaserne verlassen und von denen sind auch nicht alle am Ziel angekommen.
Das scheint heute noch nicht wirklich besser zu sein.
Bin Mal gespannt ob sich mit 100 Milliarden Euro irgendwas zum besseren wendet. Glauben tue ich das nicht 🤷‍♂️


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wär hätte das gedacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war so klar


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2022)

> Wär hätte das gedacht...
> Covid-19: Technik zur Bekämpfung der Pandemie weltweit für Überwachung benutzt
> Überall auf der Welt spielte Technik eine wichtige Rolle beim Kampf gegen das Coronavirus. Die wird nun aber vermehrt für ganz andere Zwecke benutzt.
> 
> ...



Dann sind wir mal froh, dass nach Intervention des Chaos Computer Clubs und als Folge davon der Nachbesserung der deutschen APP so etwas bei uns nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Und das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, wieso?
Wenn es der AG nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, dann darf das nicht das Problem vom AN sein.

Wir schaffen es auch nicht immer den Urlaub im Kalenderjahr weg zu bekommen, aber gestrichen wird da nix. Stunden werden alle bezahlt. Aber wenn das Konto X überschreitet wird automatisch ausbezahlt damit da keine Unmengen anfallen. Aber auch da gibt es Ausnahmen, wenn der AN z.B. einen Hausbau mit viel Eigenleistung plant.

Ich habe mit Ungerechtigkeit mindesten ein so großes Problem wie mit Vollidioten. Wobei in der Regel Vollidioten auch der Grund für Ungerechtigkeit sind.


----------



## Ralle (21 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Von den Menschen gibt es Milliarden Bewegungsprofile. Nur bei den Viren hinken sie hinterher.


Aber na ja, es gibt ja auch mehr VIren, als Menschen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Von den Menschen gibt es Milliarden Bewegungsprofile. Nur bei den Viren hinken sie hinterher.


Ich hoffe du hast auch an den ComputerViren gedacht, 
die verbreiten sich auch immer stärker.


----------



## dekuika (21 Dezember 2022)

Passen denn die BND-Schnüffler durch die engen Leitungen. Wenn ja, dann geben sie dabei bestimmt ein lustiges Bild ab.


----------



## schwimmer (21 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ja und hat in einer Zeit gelebt wo 18 jährige Mädels aus voller Überzeugung gehandelt habt und völlig unabhängig und frei entscheiden konnten.


Bei dieser Auffassung wäre es also auch okay wenn alle Russen für den Krieg in der Ukraine und die dort verübten Greultaten sind? Damit wären alle Vergewaltigungen und sonstig Kriegsverbrechen okay, denn der kleine Soldat an der Front kann sich ja nicht gegen die Befehe von oben wehren. Ich finde da macht man es sich ein wenig zu einfach.


----------



## Markus (21 Dezember 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Bei dieser Auffassung wäre es also auch okay wenn alle Russen für den Krieg in der Ukraine und die dort verübten Greultaten sind? Damit wären alle Vergewaltigungen und sonstig Kriegsverbrechen okay, denn der kleine Soldat an der Front kann sich ja nicht gegen die Befehe von oben wehren. Ich finde da macht man es sich ein wenig zu einfach.



Werden sie Soldaten zu Vergewaltigungen gezwungen?
Hat die Sekretärin irgendwen getötet?

Also bei Wahrnehmungs- und Interpretationsverzerrungen mancher Leute darf einen nix mehr wundern.
Kranke Welt...


----------



## MFreiberger (21 Dezember 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Ich finde da macht man es sich ein wenig zu einfach.


@schwimmer : ich verwende einfach mal Dein Zitat, ohne, dass ich damit Deine Ansicht kommentieren will.

Dieses "man macht es sich zu einfach" halte ich für eine Diskussionsphrase, um den Gegner in die Ecke zu drängen. Indem man dem Gegner unterstellt, er denkt der Einfachheit halber nicht tief genug über das Thema nach, bringt man ihn in Erklärungsnot und braucht selber nicht tiefer über das Thema nachdenken.
Besonders bei Themen, die nicht allein in einer Diskussion mit fachfernen Teilnehmern gelöst werden können, kann auf diese Weise eine Diskussion "gewonnen" werden, ohne, dass man wirklich etwas gewonnen hat.

Zur Diskussion: am Ende muss ein Richter nach geltendem Recht entscheiden. Natürlich ist "Recht haben" nicht gleichbedeutend mit "Recht bekommen". Zudem ändern sich Gesetze, Neue kommen hinzu, Alte werden entfernt. Da muss man schon ins Detail schauen. Jeder Fall ist anders und Vergleiche (besonders von juristischen Laien) zwar häufig oberflächlich nachvollziehbar, aber im Detail ggf. nicht korrekt.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## schwimmer (21 Dezember 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Dieses "man macht es sich zu einfach" halte ich für eine Diskussionsphrase, um den Gegner in die Ecke zu drängen. Indem man dem Gegner unterstellt, er denkt der Einfachheit halber nicht tief genug über das Thema nach, bringt man ihn in Erklärungsnot und braucht selber nicht tiefer über das Thema nachdenken.
> Besonders bei Themen, die nicht allein in einer Diskussion mit fachfernen Teilnehmern gelöst werden können, kann auf diese Weise eine Diskussion "gewonnen" werden, ohne, dass man wirklich etwas gewonnen hat.


Es ging gar nicht darum etwas zu gewinnen oder nicht. Ich finde nur es ist zu einfach zu sagen sie war 19, Sekretärin und konnte nicht anders ist mir zu oberflächlich um zu sagen sie ist unschuldig.


Markus schrieb:


> Werden sie Soldaten zu Vergewaltigungen gezwungen?


Wurde sie gezwungen als Sekräterin dort zu arbeiten?

Bei vielen Dinge gilt noch immer der Spruch "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht". Keiner von uns weiß ob sie von den Greultaten in dem Lager gewußt hat oder nicht. Vielleicht war es ihr nicht klar, vielleicht fand sie es aber auch richtig was dort passiert ist und hat aktiv daran mitgearbeitet und dann gehört sie meiner Meinung nach auch bestraft. 
Sicher hat solch ein Urteil nur einen symbolischen Charakter nach so langer Zeit, doch wenn wir sehen was derzeit auf der Welt alles passiert, dann würde es mich nicht wundern wenn wir bald wieder solche Zustände hätten, vielleicht nicht in Deutschland aber in der näheren umgebung ganz bestimmt.


----------



## schwimmer (21 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Bei Parteien wie SPD, Linken und Grünen sind sie halt überdurchschnittlich dumm. Diese Volldeppen haben noch nichts geleistet, keine qualifizierende Ausbildung und ohne ihre Ämter hätten sie Harz4 weil man diese ideologischen Träumer in der freien Wirtschaft nicht brauchen kann.


Wieviel zahlt dir eigentlich die CDU/CSU und die AFD für solche Äußerungen?
Es gibt mit Sicherheit etliche Abgeordnete in allen Parteien denen etwas mehr Sachverstand gut tun würde.


----------



## rar-101 (21 Dezember 2022)

Wurden eigentlich die Mitarbeiter aus der Rüstungsindustrie verurteilt? Denn die wussten ja auch, dass mit deren Produkte Menschen getötet werden.
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wo fängt man an und wo hört man auf? Ist ein Soldat ein Mörder weil er einen Befehl befolgt, oder ein (Toter-) Held wenn er ihn nicht befolgt...
Klar ist Töten ist immer 100% unrecht, ob gezwungen oder nicht, wie würdet Ihr euch entscheiden? Ich kann das für mich nicht sagen.


----------



## Ralle (21 Dezember 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Wieviel zahlt dir eigentlich die CDU/CSU und die AFD für solche Äußerungen?


Auch das ist unsachlich und in einer Diskussion eher en Totschlagargument. Kann denn niemand mehr ohne persönliche Angriffe eine Diskussion führen? Schrecklich.


----------



## schwimmer (21 Dezember 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Auch das ist unsachlich und in einer Diskussion eher en Totschlagargument. Kann denn niemand mehr ohne persönliche Angriffe eine Diskussion führen? Schrecklich.


Es mag sein das es unsachlich war und vielleicht wirkte es wie ein persönlicher Angriff.
Ich finde nur Äußerungen wie:
_Bei Parteien wie SPD, Linken und Grünen sind sie halt überdurchschnittlich dumm. Diese Volldeppen haben noch nichts geleistet, keine qualifizierende Ausbildung und ohne ihre Ämter hätten sie Harz4 weil man diese ideologischen Träumer in der freien Wirtschaft nicht brauchen kann.     _ 
sind auch nicht gerade sehr sachlich und faktenbasiert. ich bin jetzt nicht gerade ein Freund der aktuellen Regierungskonstelation, doch dennen die alleinige Schuld für die jetzige Situation zu geben ist ach nicht gerade sachlich und fair. So wie der Karren in den Dreck gefahren wurde über die letzten Jahre, da kann man nich alles in 12 Monaten in Ordnung bringen.

Falls meine Anmerkung als persönlicher Angriff und nicht als Ironie verstanden wurde, bitte ich das zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Markus (21 Dezember 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Wieviel zahlt dir eigentlich die CDU/CSU und die AFD für solche Äußerungen?
> Es gibt mit Sicherheit etliche Abgeordnete in allen Parteien denen etwas mehr Sachverstand gut tun würde.



nix - das ist auch völlig OK.
Überhaupt gar nicht OK ist es aber, dass ich die anderen Deppen mit bezahle...
Und ja, es gibt auch in der SPD oder bei den Grünen ein paar Leute die ich mag, aber die sind nicht wichtig.




schwimmer schrieb:


> Wurde sie gezwungen als Sekräterin dort zu arbeiten?



ALTER! SIE WAR EINE VERFICKTE SCHEISS SEKRETÄRIN!
Sie wusste vermutlich noch nicht mal wo an einer Waffe vorne und hinten ist?
Am besten lochst du die ganzen Krankenschwestern, welche die Soldaten zusammegeflickt haben auch gleich mit ein.
Die sind danach wieder an die Front zum töten - das war ganz klar Beihilfe!


----------



## dekuika (21 Dezember 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Wurden eigentlich die Mitarbeiter aus der Rüstungsindustrie verurteilt? Denn die wussten ja auch, dass mit deren Produkte Menschen getötet werden.
> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wo fängt man an und wo hört man auf? Ist ein Soldat ein Mörder weil er einen Befehl befolgt, oder ein (Toter-) Held wenn er ihn nicht befolgt...
> Klar ist Töten ist immer 100% unrecht, ob gezwungen oder nicht, wie würdet Ihr euch entscheiden? Ich kann das für mich nicht sagen.


Eine Waffe wird niemals von allein Menschen töten. Sie ist immer Mittel zum Zweck.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Eine Waffe wird *niemal*s von allein Menschen töten.


Naja, jetzt warte mal 5-10 Jahre und dann schauen wir mal welche tollen Erfindungen die Menschheit noch hervorbringt ( KI & CO.... )


----------



## dekuika (21 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Naja, jetzt warte mal 5-10 Jahre und dann schauen wir mal welche tollen Erfindungen die Menschheit noch hervorbringt ( KI & CO.... )


Auch die muss progammiert, oder projektiert  , werden.


----------



## schwimmer (21 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> ALTER! SIE WAR EINE VERFICKTE SCHEISS SEKRETÄRIN!
> Sie wusste vermutlich noch nicht mal wo an einer Waffe vorne und hinten ist?


Genau das ist der Punkt. Wissen wir ob sie nur eine einfache Sekretärin war? Wir wissen es nicht und werden es wohl auch nie erfahren was sie wirklich gewußt und gemacht hat.


Markus schrieb:


> Am besten lochst du die ganzen Krankenschwestern, welche die Soldaten zusammegeflickt haben auch gleich mit ein.
> Die sind danach wieder an die Front zum töten - das war ganz klar Beihilfe!


Genau und alle die mit dem Verbauch von Öl und Gas, die Armee und den Krieg von Putin finanzieren, also sind wir alle der Beihilfe schuldig.


----------



## dekuika (21 Dezember 2022)

Das dumme ist nur: Sie hatte nach den Gesetzen des dritten Reichs, in dem sie wohl aufgewachsen ist, einen "normalen" Beruf als Sekretärin in einer Strafanstalt. Dann kam der Krieg. Der Rest ist bekannt. Dann wurde das Recht von den Siegern bestimmt. Als ehemaliger DDR-Bürger weiss ich genau wie so etwas abläuft. Mich haben nur glückliche Umstände und meine große Klappe   davon abgehalten, in einem systemrelevanten Beruf Fuss zu fassen. Gut, zum Teil war auch meine zahlreiche Westverwandschaft Schuld. Ich durfte nicht einmal Feuerwehrmann werden. Aber nach den Moralgrundsätzen der DDR, die uns von klein auf eingebläut wurden, war z.B. der Grenzsoldat ein Held, der uns vor den bösen Imperialisten schützen sollte. Zum Teil haben wir uns schon gefragt, warum denn der Stacheldraht nach innen zeigt und man auf Flüchtlinge schiessen muss. Aber das war die Minderheit. Nach der Wende war das dann eine Straftat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das dumme ist nur: Sie hatte nach den Gesetzen des dritten Reichs, in dem sie wohl aufgewachsen ist, einen "normalen" Beruf als Sekretärin in einer Strafanstalt. Dann kam der Krieg. Der Rest ist bekannt. Dann wurde das Recht von den Siegern bestimmt. Als ehemaliger DDR-Bürger weiss ich genau wie so etwas abläuft. Mich haben nur glückliche Umstände und meine große Klappe   davon abgehalten, in einem systemrelevanten Beruf Fuss zu fassen. Gut, zum Teil war auch meine zahlreiche Westverwandschaft Schuld. Ich durfte nicht einmal Feuerwehrmann werden. Aber nach den Moralgrundsätzen der DDR, die uns von klein auf eingebläut wurden, war z.B. der Grenzsoldat ein Held, der uns vor den bösen Imperialisten schützen sollte. Zum Teil haben wir uns schon gefragt, warum denn der Stacheldraht nach innen zeigt und man auf Flüchtlinge schiessen muss. Aber das war die Minderheit. Nach der Wende war das dann eine Straftat.


Und genauso bekommen es die Russen auch gerade eingetrichtert.
„Geschichte wiederholt sich“


----------



## dekuika (21 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Und genauso bekommen es die Russen auch gerade eingetrichtert.
> „Geschichte wiederholt sich“


Wem willst Du jetzt den Vorwurf machen? Wenn die Russen siegen, ist alles in Ordnung.(aus Sicht der Russen, nicht aus meiner). Sollten sie hoffentlich verlieren, rauscht ihr ganzes "potemkinsches Dorf" den Bach runter. Und davor haben die Kremlins am meisten Angst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2022)

Ich mache höchstens den Putin einen Vorwurf, was ich sagen wollte, ist das
gerade wir Deutschen verstehen sollten
was da abgeht.


----------



## dekuika (21 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich mache höchstens den Putin einen Vorwurf, was ich sagen wollte, ist das
> gerade wir Deutschen verstehen sollten
> was da abgeht.


Ich habe es auch nicht anders verstanden. Die Frage war rein rhetorisch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2022)

So irgendwie hört für mich da der Spaß auf,
hoffentlich arbeitet der Staatsschutz ordentlich
und die bekommen einen Richter, der seine
Möglichkeiten ausschöpft.









						Klimaaktivisten setzen Fake-Notrufe in NRW ab
					

Ein angeblich blutüberströmter Verletzter, zwei vermeintliche Gasaustritte, ein erfundener Raubüberfall: Mit falschen Notrufen halten Klimaaktivisten die Rettungsdienste in NRW auf Trab. Die Begründung: "Ihr dachtet, es wäre ein Notfall. Doch der wahre Notfall wird von der Politik ignoriert."




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## s_kraut (21 Dezember 2022)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2022)

Ja Zugegeben der Gabriel gehört nicht in der CDU/CSU-Liste,
aber könntest du bitte dann auch die von der SPD, FDP, Linke 
und AFD hochladen, wegen der Vollständigkeit.


----------



## s_kraut (21 Dezember 2022)

Da fehlt es mit tatsächlich an Daten.
Lass mal schauen.


----------



## s_kraut (21 Dezember 2022)

Ok schau mal:





						Liste von Korruptionsaffären um Politiker in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





			https://www.lobbycontrol.de/wp-content/uploads/Lobbyreport-2021_Beispiellose-Skandale-strengere-Lobbyregeln.pdf
		


Die AFD und die Linke tauchen wohl kaum auf weil sie wegen den Russlandsanktionen ihre Gelder nur über Koffer erhalten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2022)

In all den Listen fehlt mir unser amtierender Bundeskanzler, in der CumEx-Affere.


----------



## s_kraut (21 Dezember 2022)

Der weiß doch nichts mehr.

Genauso könntest du unsere ehemaligen SPD-Gerd, heutigen Schoßhund Putins missen.

Mach mal umgekehrt und bring du die ultimative Liste.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2022)

Ich habe nicht die Muße dafür, das ist mir dann einfach Zuviel Aufwand.
Aber ich bin nicht corupt, Ehrenwort.


----------



## Markus (22 Dezember 2022)

Ich habe glaub schonmal gesagt, dass ich eine grundsätzliche Abneigung gegen Politiker habe. Den wenigsten traue ich und noch weniger davon mag ich.

Die CDU halte ich da einfach für das kleinere Übel. Die Beträge aus deine Liste fallen auch eher in die Kategorie Kleinkriminelle wenn man sie nur mal an den Aktionen der letzten SPD Kanzlerclowns misst.

In der AFD gab es durchaus mal fähige Leute. Die haben inzwischen aber großteils gegen die wachsende Anzahl an rechten Vollidioten resigniert. Mit der Partei teile ich bestenfalls noch die Abneigung gegen andere Parteien.

Seit Merkel weg ist kann man wieder ein wenig Hoffnung haben dass das mit der CDU eventuell noch was wird. Und Kleinkriminelle die sich einen Bonus vom "erwirtschafteten" genehmigen, sind mir notfalls immer noch lieber als Vollidioten. Erstere müssen ja zwangsläufig zumindest ein bisschen clever sein.

Aber ja, richtiger wird es dadurch nicht - da hast du absolut recht. Ich bezweifle aber dass es am Ende des Tages auch wirklich schlimmer ist...


----------



## Mrtain (22 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Ungerechtigkeit mindesten ein so großes Problem wie mit Vollidioten. Wobei in der Regel Vollidioten auch der Grund für Ungerechtigkeit sind.


💯


----------



## Markus (22 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte.



Aja... die Quelle ist übrigens mindestens so "geil" wie compact-online.
Nur halt andersrum scheiße...

Konntest du schon deutlich besser 😘


Hier kannst du dir was aussuchen:
xxxcompact-online.de/?s=korruption


----------



## s_kraut (22 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Aja... die Quelle ist übrigens mindestens so "geil" wie compact-online.
> Nur halt andersrum scheiße...
> 
> Konntest du schon deutlich besser 😘
> ...


Ja ich weiß schon, wessen Fürsprecher du bist .. nichts für ungut 








						Currywurst im Bundestag: Merz erntet Spott
					

Schnappschuss mit Currywurst und Pommes im Bundestag: CDU-Chef Friedrich Merz ist in den sozialen Medien ein kleiner viraler Hit gelungen - größtenteils jedoch begleitet von Spott und Häme.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				



Ich will eigentlich auch gar nicht über Politik streiten, da gibt es wichtigere Themen.


----------



## Markus (22 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß schon, wessen Fürsprecher du bist .. nichts für ungut



Versteh den Link zu Compact bitte nicht falsch.
Ich lese den Kram nicht. Zu 90% stehen da vermutlich irrsinnige Verschwörungstheorien und rechter Müll.

Ich wollte damit nur aufzeigen, dass es solche Medien für alles gibt was man halt gerne finden möchte.
Ich mach den Link wieder raus, habe den wirklich ungern gepostet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Currywurst im Bundestag: Merz erntet Spott
> 
> 
> Schnappschuss mit Currywurst und Pommes im Bundestag: CDU-Chef Friedrich Merz ist in den sozialen Medien ein kleiner viraler Hit gelungen - größtenteils jedoch begleitet von Spott und Häme.
> ...


Probleme haben manche


----------



## Plan_B (22 Dezember 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Bei den Amerikanern entwickeln mind. 2 Hersteller ein Kampfflugzeug und stellen das dann vor, der bessere bekommt weitere Entwicklungsgelder usw.


Besser funktioniert das aber auch nicht unbedingt.
Kostenexplosionen und technische Mängel 10 Jahre nach Indienststellung haben die auch zu bewältigen.

Die F35 z.B. wurde als JSF 1993 definiert, bis zum Erstflug als X35 vergingen 7 Jahre, bis zur Indienststellung (usa) weitere 15 und die Eimsatzbereitschaft lag in 2020 bei angeblich durchschnittlich 50%.

Mit unseren Problemen bei Rüstungsprojekten sind wir also in guter Gesellschaft.

PS: Ein ordentlicher Teil der Probleme steckt anscheinend in der Software. Das hättet ihr bestimmt besser und günstiger gemacht.


----------



## s_kraut (22 Dezember 2022)

Was ich so geil finde: SpaceX sucht S7-Programmierer!

Bei denen läuft´s.








						Automation & Controls Engineer, Launch Pad (Starship)
					

Brownsville, TX, United States



					boards.greenhouse.io
				











						Automation & Controls Engineer, Vehicle Test (Starship)
					

Brownsville, TX, United States



					boards.greenhouse.io
				




Die machen das schon richtig: man muss nicht alles selber erfinden. Lieber bewährte Systeme einsetzen, dann können sich die Entwickler mit dem richtigen Werkzeug auf die wesentlichen Probleme stürzen.


----------



## ducati (23 Dezember 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Was ich so geil finde: SpaceX sucht S7-Programmierer!
> 
> Bei denen läuft´s.
> 
> ...





> ADDITIONAL REQUIREMENTS:
> 
> - Ability to perform job duties that require standing, kneeling, crouching, twisting upper body, working in cramped positions in small openings and climbing hand over hand
> - Typically exposed to work in outdoor environments – heat, cold, rain
> - Schedule varies depending on site operational needs; must be willing to work extended hours and/or weekends as needed, flexibility required


Wenigstens sind sie ehrlich🤔


----------



## Ralle (23 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wenigstens sind sie ehrlich🤔


Da kann man nur hoffen, die Firma "is willing to pay extended money!"


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2022)

Bundeswehr vergibt Millionenauftrag an Firma von Marsalek-Geschäftspartner


----------



## ducati (23 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bundeswehr vergibt Millionenauftrag an Firma von Marsalek-Geschäftspartner


Wenn am Ende was wirklich gutes dabei rauskommt, würde ich ja sogar darüber hinwegsehen...
Nur warum hab ich schonwieder so viele Zweifel daran?


----------



## ducati (23 Dezember 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen, die Firma "is willing to pay extended money!"


Wolln wirs mal ausprobieren?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> würde ich ja sogar darüber hinwegsehen...


Auch über die Kontakte Richtung Osten ( Diplomatenkontakte, Agentenkontakte..... ).


----------



## ducati (23 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Auch über die Kontakte Richtung Osten ( Diplomatenkontakte, Agentenkontakte..... ).


Wer weiss schon, was sonst so überall hinter den Kulissen abgeht...
Coll wärs, wenn die Software dann auf beiden Seiten jeweils anzeigen würde, dass der jeweils andere gewinnt 🤣


----------



## Markus (23 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wenn am Ende was wirklich gutes dabei rauskommt, würde ich ja sogar darüber hinwegsehen...
> Nur warum hab ich schonwieder so viele Zweifel daran?



Was soll da schon rauskommen?

Eine Horde Volitionen die von anderen Vollidioten viel Geld (unser Geld) bekommt und dafür ein paar Powerpoints baut und eine Software die viele Leute beschäftigt aber deren Resultaten keiner traut weil sie nicht plausibel oder zumindest von irgendwen abgehört und manipuliert werden.

Wenn ich sowas schon lese:


> In seinem Angebot für Marsalek offerierte der Berater seine Dienste für „Professional Media-Monitoring und Data-Driven Crisis Management“´ – für 25.000 Euro im Monat



Dummschätzer die Dumme finden die ihren Lifestyle finanzieren.


----------



## ducati (23 Dezember 2022)

Ja diese Berater und Consulting Geschichten nehmen echt überhand. So gut wie immer eigentlich ohne sinnvolle Ergebnisse. Ist halt echt nur Geld abschöpfen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Dezember 2022)

Sachen gibt's:

Am 26.12.2022 gegen 03:00 Uhr verursachte eine bisher unbekannte Person einen massiven Schaden in Höhe von 350 000 Euro.



> .. Ein Pkw-Fahrer begab sich auf das Gelände der Biogasanlage  in Minderoffingen und fuhr sich dort fest. Im Anschluss nahm er sich offensichtlich einen Traktor und wollte den Pkw rausziehen, jedoch kippte der Traktor in einen Löschweiher auf dem Gelände der Biogasanlage und wurde komplett versenkt. Danach benutzte die unbekannte Person einen Radlader um den Pkw damit rauszuziehen. Um vom Gelände zu kommen fuhr der Beschuldigte mit dem Radlader gegen ein Hoftor und beschädigte dies massiv. Der Täter flüchtete im Anschluss.
> 
> Es erfolgten bereits Spurensicherungen. Auswertungen von Videoaufzeichnungen folgen. Die genauen Umstände der Tat sind noch nicht geklärt.
> Hinweise bitte an die Polizei Nördlingen unter 0908129560.(pm) ..



Fast wie bei Dieter Hallenfordens "Kuh Elsa" .


----------



## Markus (26 Dezember 2022)

Christian Drosten erklärt Corona-Pandemie für beendet - WELT
					

„Wir erleben in diesem Winter die erste endemische Welle mit Sars-Cov-2, nach meiner Einschätzung ist damit die Pandemie vorbei“, sagt der Berliner Virologe Christian Drosten. Er nennt eine Einschränkung, die er allerdings nicht für wahrscheinlich hält.




					www.welt.de
				




Schade...
Und ich habe mir extra ne Mistgabel und ne Armbrust gekauft sowie alle Folgen von "The Walking Dead" auswedig gelernt... habe ich doch so vor Lauterbachs Prognosen gezittert.

Wie oft hat dieser Schwätzer jetzt schon die Apocalypse prognostiziert?  Jetzt wird es den Winter schonwieder nix mit "geimpft oder gestorben".

Wann wir da eigentlich den ersten der Prozess gemacht?

Kann man den nach China abschieben? Das muss doch ein Schlaraffenland für den Genossen mit dem Weggsperrfetisch sein dort...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> .. Jetzt wird es den Winter schonwieder nix mit "geimpft oder gestorben"...


Du stehst mal wieder über den Dingen? Denke bitte auch mal daran, dass einige unter uns durch Corona ihre engsten Angehörigen verloren haben und deine blöden Sprüche nicht ganz so lustig finden.


----------



## Markus (26 Dezember 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Du stehst mal wieder über den Dingen? Denke bitte auch mal daran, dass einige unter uns durch Corona ihre engsten Angehörigen verloren haben und deine blöden Sprüche nicht ganz so lustig finden.



Ich meine das nicht witzig.
Ich bin absolut davon überzeugt dass da völlig übertrieben gehandelt würde und von vielen ein viel zu hoherr Preis bezahlt werden musste.
Ich kenne keine Leute die deswegen ihr Leben verloren haben, aber ich kenne viele die sehr große und unfaire wirtschaftliche Schäden aufgrund völlig idiotischer Maßnahmen erlitten haben haben.

Meine Kinder fahren bis heute mit Maske in die Schule. Keine Ahnung welche Vollidioten dafür verantwortlich sind, aber meine letzten Interkontinetalflüge gingen ohne und auch sonst scheint das Thema endlich Geschichte zu sein. Aber die Kinder müssen immer noch... es ist - wie seit Anfang an - Fernab jeglicher Vernuft und Verhältnissmäsigkeit.


----------



## s_kraut (27 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich meine das nicht witzig.
> Ich bin absolut davon überzeugt dass da völlig übertrieben gehandelt würde und von vielen ein viel zu hoherr Preis bezahlt werden musste.
> Ich kenne keine Leute die deswegen ihr Leben verloren haben, aber ich kenne viele die sehr große und unfaire wirtschaftliche Schäden aufgrund völlig idiotischer Maßnahmen erlitten haben haben.
> 
> Meine Kinder fahren bis heute mit Maske in die Schule. Keine Ahnung welche Vollidioten dafür verantwortlich sind, aber meine letzten Interkontinetalflüge gingen ohne und auch sonst scheint das Thema endlich Geschichte zu sein. Aber die Kinder müssen immer noch... es ist - wie seit Anfang an - Fernab jeglicher Vernuft und Verhältnissmäsigkeit.


In Bayern wurde die Maskenpflicht im ÖPNV inzwischen aufgehoben. Es gab es eine Zeit lang recht absurde Zustände, man fährt dann maskiert zum Oktoberfest in München und tauscht sich dann wild grölend mit zehntausenden aus. Gleiches bei Fußballspielen. Und fährt dann jeweils wieder maskiert nach Hause.
Aber irgendwann musste man sich an diese Lockerungen herantasten. Trotz aller Absurditäten denke ich dass wir hier recht gut durch gekommen sind.

In China hat man jetzt schlagartig alle Maßnahmen fallen lassen und reitet jetzt auf der höchsten Wellen, die die Menschheit jemals erlebt hat. Ob das im Nachhinein als besser bewertet werden kann, sehen wir dann.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Dezember 2022)

In Bayern gilt aber noch die Maskenpflicht in Fernzügen, oder ? 

Also in der S-Bahn zum Bahnhof ohne Maske, dann nach Hamburg mit Maske. Es sei denn ich fahre mit der S-Bahn zum Flughafen und fliege nach Hamburg. Dann komplett ohne Maske.

Jupp..... voll verständlich


----------



## ducati (27 Dezember 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> oder ?


nix genaues weiss niemand, wie schon die ganze Zeit über...


Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jupp..... voll verständlich


Kein Wunder, dass alle nurnoch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Der nächste Schritt ist, dass jeder macht was er denkt. Scheiss egal, was die "da oben" sich mal wieder ausgedacht haben.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> habe ich doch so vor Lauterbachs Prognosen gezittert.
> 
> Wie oft hat dieser Schwätzer jetzt schon die Apocalypse prognostiziert? Jetzt wird es den Winter schonwieder nix mit "geimpft oder gestorben".
> 
> Wann wir da eigentlich den ersten der Prozess gemacht?


Die Angst sollte regieren.. nicht nur in Deutschland. Wobei ich glaube das es in der BRD (West) gut geklappt hat.
Wo in West Deutschland die leute noch sehr viel mit FFP-2 laufen, siehst du das in die neue Bundesländer nicht. In den Niederlanden auch nicht.
Prozesse,,, mal sehen. Derjenige der bewusst belogen und betrogen hat soll zu Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Auch derjenige die aktiv mitgemacht hat. Nicht die Mitläufer.

Mich würde interresieren ob es Forum Mitglieder gibt die sich ihre Meinug zum Pandemie geändert haben.
Dann meine ich " aus dem heutigen Sicht". Ja, aus dem heutige Sicht is immer Einfach, ich weiß.
Z.b. jemand der pro Imfung war und jetzt sagt nie wieder.
Oder locker war und sagt, es musste noch mehr gemacht werden.


----------



## Mrtain (27 Dezember 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Mich würde interresieren ob es Forum Mitglieder gibt die sich ihre Meinug zum Pandemie geändert haben.


Impfung nach wie vor ja, Maskenpflicht,Lockdown etc. waren generell als Mittel zur Eindämmung nicht falsch, allerdings hat im Nachhinein das Augenmaß doch sehr gefehlt. Was ich definitiv bemängel, ist das jedes Bundesland seine eigene Suppe gekocht hat. Hier hätte von vornherein der Bund mit seiner Richtlinienkompetenz (nettes wort  ) verbindliche Regeln für alle Bundesländer schaffen müssen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Dezember 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Impfung nach wie vor ja, Maskenpflicht,Lockdown etc. waren generell als Mittel zur Eindämmung nicht falsch, allerdings hat im Nachhinein das Augenmaß doch sehr gefehlt. Was ich definitiv bemängel, ist das jedes Bundesland seine eigene Suppe gekocht hat. Hier hätte von vornherein der Bund mit seiner Richtlinienkompetenz (nettes wort  ) verbindliche Regeln für alle Bundesländer schaffen müssen.


Ich bin auch der Meinung das da nicht soviel falsch gemacht wurde,
nur weil wir nicht die Todeswelle wie in Italien und den USA hatten.
Und die sind nicht alle an Grippe gestorben.

In der Corona Zeit fand ich die Maßnahmen schon einheitlich, in der
nach Corona Zeit, also jetzt, leben sich die Landesfürsten aus.

Ich bin auch der Meinung das uns die Durchimpfung geholfen hat,
China und Russland setzt da ja auf Systemtreue aber leider unwirksame 
Impfstoffe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Dezember 2022)

Ist euch mal der Tiefflug der Teslaaktie aufgefallen, in einem Jahr -66,65%.


----------



## dekuika (27 Dezember 2022)

Zum Glück habe ich keine. Sonst wäre es Essig mit Weihnachtsferien.


----------



## hucki (27 Dezember 2022)

Da ich mir ansehen durfte, was die in Grünheide so veranstalten, wundert mich das nicht wirklich.
🤷‍♂️


----------



## dekuika (27 Dezember 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Da ich mir ansehen durfte, was die in Grünheide so veranstalten, wundert mich das nicht wirklich.
> 🤷‍♂️


Tesla macht jetzt mehr in Kurznachrichten, habe ich gehört.


----------



## hucki (27 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Tesla macht jetzt mehr in Kurznachrichten, habe ich gehört.


Der chaotische Führungsstil bei beiden ist sehr vergleichbar. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## dekuika (27 Dezember 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Der chaotische Führungsstil bei beiden ist sehr vergleichbar. 🤷‍♂️


Und die Gewinnmargen sind nicht so hoch.


----------



## Plan_B (27 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Tiefflug der Teslaaktie aufgefallen


Den seriösen Medien ist es noch nicht aufgefallen, weil deren Meldungen meist beginnen: "Wie auf Twitter bekannt wurde...".
Da auf Twitter aber negative Muskmeldungen unter Bannandrohung zu stehen scheinen, hats noch keiner gezwitschert.
Ergo weiss es noch niemand.


----------



## s_kraut (27 Dezember 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> In Bayern gilt aber noch die Maskenpflicht in Fernzügen, oder ?


In Fernzügen ja, in Flugzeugen nein.

Im Bierzelt oder im Fußballstadion auch nein.


Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jupp..... voll verständlich


Dito.


----------



## s_kraut (27 Dezember 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Der chaotische Führungsstil bei beiden ist sehr vergleichbar. 🤷‍♂️


Immerhin läuft es kontinuierlich für SpaceX, unter der ruhigen Hand von G.Shotwell. 
Da steckt aber auch recht viel Fremdinteresse dahinter, wie das der US-Army, der NASA und huch ja die deutsche Telekom ist auch mit dabei!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Tesla macht jetzt mehr in Kurznachrichten, habe ich gehört.


https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/musk-twitter-ruecktritt-101.html

Er sucht noch einen Nachfolger CEO


----------



## ducati (28 Dezember 2022)

Ich glaub immer noch, er spekuliert im Hintergrund über Strohmänner auf fallende Aktien der beiden Unternehmen.
Wenn die dann richtg unten sind, kauft er wieder massiv und es geht wieder steil nach oben... hat er doch mit Bitcoin auch schonmal so gemacht.


----------



## ducati (28 Dezember 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Da ich mir ansehen durfte, was die in Grünheide so veranstalten, wundert mich das nicht wirklich.
> 🤷‍♂️


Wirklich so viel schlimmer? Oder eher so chaotisch wie sonst auch überall?


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich glaub immer noch, er spekuliert im Hintergrund über Strohmänner auf fallende Aktien der beiden Unternehmen.
> Wenn die dann richtg unten sind, kauft er wieder massiv und es geht wieder steil nach oben... hat er doch mit Bitcoin auch schonmal so gemacht.


Wäre möglich. Die negativen Auswirkungen auf sein Personal, sind ihm ja eh egal.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (28 Dezember 2022)

Der mysteriöse Musk. Kämpft glaube ich am 2 Seiten.


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Der mysteriöse Musk


Dem ist vermutlich der Erfolg nicht bekommen.


----------



## Mrtain (28 Dezember 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Der mysteriöse Musk. Kämpft glaube ich am 2 Seiten.


Eher mit sich selbst...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Dezember 2022)

Liveblog: ++ Kreml: Friedensplan muss Annexion anerkennen ++
					

Ein Friedensplan muss aus Sicht des Kreml Russlands Annexion der vier Gebiete im Osten und Süden des Landes anerkennen. Nach jüngsten Zählungen der Vereinten Nationen sind bisher knapp 6900 Zivilisten getötet worden. Die Entwicklungen im Liveblog.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Liveblog: ++ Kreml: Friedensplan muss Annexion anerkennen ++
> 
> 
> Ein Friedensplan muss aus Sicht des Kreml Russlands Annexion der vier Gebiete im Osten und Süden des Landes anerkennen. Nach jüngsten Zählungen der Vereinten Nationen sind bisher knapp 6900 Zivilisten getötet worden. Die Entwicklungen im Liveblog.
> ...


Was haben die Russen eigentlich zu verlangen?


----------



## PN/DP (28 Dezember 2022)

Sind die VISA und Mastercard Sanktionen gegen Russland nur ein Schein-Bann für Europa? Hier in Thailand laufen mir gefühlt mehr Russen als Deutsche über den Weg. Und an sehr vielen Geschäften steht "VISA приветствуются" 









						Mastercard und Visa setzen Russland-Sanktionen um
					

Auch die Kreditkartenanbieter Mastercard und Visa setzen die Sanktionen gegen Russland rasch um. Sie schlossen eine Reihe russischer Geldhäuser aus ihrem Zahlungssystem aus - mit unmittelbaren Folgen für die Kunden.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Sind die VISA und Mastercard Sanktionen gegen Russland nur ein Schein-Bann für Europa? Hier in Thailand laufen mir gefühlt mehr Russen als Deutsche über den Weg. Und an sehr vielen Geschäften steht "VISA приветствуются"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Russen, die es sich leisten können, leben längst in Serbien etc. Und die Visacards müssen ja nicht aus Russland sein.


----------



## dekuika (28 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Die Russen, die es sich leisten können, leben längst in Serbien etc. Und die Visacards müssen ja nicht aus Russland sein.


Einen schönen Urlaub noch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Dezember 2022)

Im Kosovo könnte bald der nächste ernsthafte Konflikt losgehen.
https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/europa/kosovo-schliesst-grenzuebergang-serbien-101.html


----------



## StructuredTrash (28 Dezember 2022)

Ist halt gerade eine gute Gelegenheit, seinen Streit mit etwas weniger Beachtung durch die Weltöffentlichkeit bewaffnet auszutragen.
Wenn man den Balkan heute sieht, wünscht man sich manchmal den Marschall Tito zurück.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2022)

Da hilft Putin auch gut nach, er hat den Serben 
schon Unterstützung zugesagt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> er hat den Serben
> schon Unterstützung zugesagt.


Was will er denn machen? Katapulte liefern?


----------



## hucki (28 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was will er denn machen?


Auf jeden Fall erst mal alle eventuellen UN-Sanktionen diesbezüglich blockieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was will er denn machen? Katapulte liefern?


Er kann genug schaden anrichten, zb. 
hetzen Serbien gegen Kosovo reicht. 
Wenn das Pulverfass explodiert und 
die Europäer haben einen anderen Konflikt,
der von seinen ablenkt.


----------



## dekuika (29 Dezember 2022)

Letztens kam eine Meldung, dass sehr viele Russen inzwischen in Serbien leben und die dortige Gesellschaft verändern. Und Putin sagt, überall wo Russen leben, sei Russland. Im Grunde genommen, tut er nur das, was die Amis seit Jahrzehnten predigen : "Amerikaner genießen in jedem Land der Erde den Schutz durch die Truppen der USA". Nur diesmal ist das gegen uns gerichtet. Putin hat aber das Pech, dass die Welt heute total vernetzt ist und seine Schandtaten sofort publik werden. Das war zu Zeiten des Vietnamkriegs anders. Und so etwas wie die "Operation Condor" ist heute auch nicht mehr vorstellbar. Aber der Zar in seinem vergoldeten Palast ist IMHO ein wenig weltfremd.


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Dezember 2022)

> Da hilft Putin auch gut nach, er hat den Serben
> schon Unterstützung zugesagt.



Er tut alles, um im Westen die Demokratie zu gefährden um dann ungestörter sein Reich ausdehnen zu können.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> die Europäer haben einen anderen Konflikt,
> der von seinen ablenkt.


Ablenkung kreieren.. Das gillt für vieles.


----------



## leo (29 Dezember 2022)

Wenn jetzt Netanjahu mit seinen rechts und religiös-radikalen Koalitionspartnern richtig loslegt, werden wir aber sowas von Ablenkung haben... Bin gespannt wie lange der Mantel des Antisemitismus noch funktioniert unter dem momentan jede Kritik begraben wird.


----------



## Plan_B (29 Dezember 2022)

Um nochmal auf Tesla zrückzukommen:









						Fahrer schläft am Steuer: PKW im Autopilot auf der A70 unterwegs
					

Die Augen hatte er beim Fahren geschlossen, auf Hupen und Warnsignale hatte er nicht reagiert – erst nach mehreren Minuten hat die Polizei einen schlafenden Tesla-Fahrer auf der A70 bei Bamberg stoppen können.




					www.br.de
				




Irre gibts überall...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Dezember 2022)

Anscheinend ab morgen:



> Plattformen-Steuertransparenzgesetz - alle privaten Verkäufe werden ans Finanzamt gemeldet​



https://www.business-leaders.net/pl...aten-verkaeufe-werden-ans-finanzamt-gemeldet/


----------



## de vliegende hollander (31 Dezember 2022)

Kontrolle Kontrolle.....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Dezember 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Kontrolle Kontrolle.....


Ja,
der Wunsch das Bargeld abzuschaffen, Finanzamt melden, Bargeldgrenze 10k......
Ein schleichender aber stetiger Prozess zur Kontrolle.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (31 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja,
> der Wunsch das Bargeld abzuschaffen, Finanzamt melden, Bargeldgrenze 10k......
> Ein schleichender aber stetiger Prozess zur Kontrolle.


Genau


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Dezember 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Genau


Interessant sind die ganzen Kommentare unter dem Artikel. Viele beziehen sich auf "Nachhaltigkeit 4.0"



Ich stimme dem zu.


----------



## Plan_B (1 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nachhaltigkeit 4.0"


Killerargument

Ich habe in der Vergangenjeit öfter zu sehr aktiven "Privat"verkäufern persönlichen Kontakt gehabt. Die sind sich meistens der steuerlichen Relevanz ihres Tuns bewusst.

Bewusstes nichtangeben relevanten Einkommens findet ihr gerecht? Mit eigenen Babysachen bei Kleinanzeigen überschreitet man eher selten steuerliche Freigrenzen.


----------



## ChristophD (1 Januar 2023)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Bewusstes nicht angeben relevanten Einkommens findet ihr gerecht?


uneingeschränkt ja!
Was ich privat einnehme geht den Staat mal einen Dreck an, kriegt ja genug vom Lohn.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Januar 2023)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Bewusstes nichtangeben relevanten Einkommens findet ihr gerecht?


Wenn ich Sachen bei EBay verkaufe, die ich selber mal gekauft ( und versteuert ) habe? => Ja, finde ich gerecht.


----------



## Markus (1 Januar 2023)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Killerargument
> 
> Ich habe in der Vergangenjeit öfter zu sehr aktiven "Privat"verkäufern persönlichen Kontakt gehabt. Die sind sich meistens der steuerlichen Relevanz ihres Tuns bewusst.
> 
> Bewusstes nichtangeben relevanten Einkommens findet ihr gerecht? Mit eigenen Babysachen bei Kleinanzeigen überschreitet man eher selten steuerliche Freigrenzen.



Ich denke da ist halt die Frage was ist gerechtfertigt.

Es läuft da sehr viel Steuerbetrug bei den ganzen Portalen. Z.b. die tollen neuen Handy die rund 20%  günstiger sind als bei allen anderen Händlern. Rechnung ist aber ohne ausgewiesene MwSt. 
Sowas muss definitiv bekänpft werden.

Aber wenn jemand seine gebrauchten Möbel, Laptops, Kleidung oder die übrigen Plastersreine vom Hausbau verkauft, dann finde ich es nicht ok, dass der Staat da nochmal ablassiert.
Ja es muss bei der EKSt. Angegeben werden, und ich würde auch jedem empfehlen das bei größeren Beträgen zu tun.
Aber das der Staat da am hintersten Ende der Wertschöpfungskette nochmal die Hand aufhält ist einfach eine Sauerei!

Nachdem Rohstofflieferanten, Produzenten und Händeler Steuern abgeführt haben, der Konsumer es mit seinem versteuerten Netto gekauft hat und der neue Besitzer es ebenfalls mit seinem versteuerten Netto kauft....

Und dann kommt unser Staat und will nochmal mitverdiehen. Das ist nicht in Ordnung.

Gut ich bin grundsätzlich dagegen dem Staat unnötig Geld zu geben. Ihr kennt meine Haltung... ein großer Haufen Vollidioten, der aus einem großen Haufen Geld einen großen Haufen Scheisse macht.

Ich schmeisse viele gute Sachen weg. Weil meine zartes friedvolles Wesen nicht für die Belastungen durch *manche *dummen Käufer oder die deutsche Bürokratie gemacht ist.


----------



## Ralle (1 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja,
> der Wunsch das Bargeld abzuschaffen, Finanzamt melden, Bargeldgrenze 10k......
> Ein schleichender aber stetiger Prozess zur Kontrolle.


Die 10K Grenze finde ich ok.
In Berlin kaufen Leute Häuser mit dem Geldkoffer, Null angaben an irgendwen. Um so etwas sollte es gehen.
Das dann natürlich sofort Mißbrauch entsteht, ist leider auch ein Teil der Digitalisierung insgesamt. Daten sammeln und dann zusammenführen, das ist schon problematisch, wenn es der Staat mißbraucht. Und leider wissen wir, er tut es auch!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Januar 2023)

Ralle schrieb:


> Die 10K Grenze finde ich ok.
> In Berlin kaufen Leute Häuser mit dem Geldkoffer, Null angaben an irgendwen. Um so etwas sollte es gehen.
> Das dann natürlich sofort Mißbrauch entsteht, ist leider auch ein Teil der Digitalisierung insgesamt. Daten sammeln und dann zusammenführen, das ist schon problematisch, wenn es der Staat mißbraucht. Und leider wissen wir, er tut es auch!


Zu einen Hauskauf gehört ein Grundbuch Eintrag, spätestens
da sollte ein funktionierender Staat Einblicke haben.
Aber wahrscheinlich ist da das Meldessystem wieder auf
Karteikarten ausgelegt, die anvisierte Software wird eh nicht
funktionieren, weil eine Sonderendwicklung, die vom Schwager
des Innenminister viel zu teuer verkauft wurde und das natürlich 
in jeden Bundesland ein anderer Innenminister mit Schwager sitzt
muss man nicht erwähnen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Januar 2023)

Das Ding ist doch, prozentual gesehen treiben ein paar Prozent Schindluder und dass können jetzt alle ausbaden.

Was wird denn das Ende vom Lied sein?
-Die Betrüger finden neue Wege
-Die Finanzämter werden sagen dass sie vollkommen überlastet sind
-echte Täter, welche namentlich der Polizei bekannt sind bleiben unbehelligt, die Verfahren laufen ins leere ( selber schon erlebt ).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Januar 2023)

Ralle schrieb:


> Die 10K Grenze finde ich ok.


Jetzt ist es eine 10k Grenze. Und in ein paar Jahren? 5k? 2,5k?

.....


----------



## Plan_B (1 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn ich Sachen bei EBay verkaufe, die ich selber mal gekauft ( und versteuert ) habe


Dafür gibts Freigrenzen für den *Gewinn. *Sollte bei Privatverkäufen nicht mal mit nem hochwertigen Gebrauchtwagen erreicht werden.
Ausser man hat die Haltefrist unterschritten. Und dan untetstellt das FA IMO nicht zu Unrecht eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht. Anderes kann man gern in der Steuererklärung ausführen, wenns so ist. Ist immer Einzelfall.


----------



## Plan_B (1 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> in ein paar Jahren? 5k? 2,5k?


Und wo ist da bitte genau das Problem? Hatten wir das nicht schon mit dem Gebrauchtwagenkauf Freitagabend am Waldrand?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Januar 2023)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Und wo ist da bitte genau das Problem?


Darf ich noch irgendwie eigenverantwortlich handeln oder muss der Staat alles kontrollieren? Stehe ich unter Generalverdacht?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Januar 2023)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Hatten wir das nicht schon mit dem Gebrauchtwagenkauf Freitagabend am Waldrand?


Stimmt, nehmt den Leuten das Bargeld weg. Könnte ja was passieren.

PS:
Autokauf Abends am Waldrand? Selber Schuld, oder?


----------



## Markus (1 Januar 2023)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Dafür gibts Freigrenzen für den *Gewinn. *Sollte bei Privatverkäufen nicht mal mit nem hochwertigen Gebrauchtwagen erreicht werden.
> Ausser man hat die Haltefrist unterschritten. Und dan untetstellt das FA IMO nicht zu Unrecht eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht. Anderes kann man gern in der Steuererklärung ausführen, wenns so ist. Ist immer Einzelfall.



Wie hoch ist die denn?
Ich weiß es eherlichgesagt nicht.
Ich habe das bisher so gehanhabt, dass ich eine Liste meiner Ebayverkäufe mit den anderen Unterlagen für die Einkommensteuererklärung an meinen Steuerberater gegeben habe.
Ich habe aber nie nachgefragt welchen Anteil das hatte bzw. ob das überhaupt relevant war.

Gebrauchtwagen klingt jetzt nach deutlich >10.000€
In dem Fall würde ich meine Aussage oben zurückziehen.
Weiter oben stand was von 2000€ - das wiederum finde ich völlig idiotisch und die Verwaltung in Dummland würde ein vielfaches der "Erträge" fressen. Dazu kommt, das die oben erwähnte Überlastung die dadurch entsteht es denn richtig dicken Fischen noch einfacher macht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Januar 2023)

Markus schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, das die oben erwähnte Überlastung die dadurch entsteht es denn richtig dicken Fischen noch einfacher macht.


Das ist es ja. Da kann man halt noch leichter "abtauchen" weil das Finanzamt gerade für Hennie  ausrechnet, ob Steuer fällig wird für den verkauften Kinderwagen, 30 Pixiebücher, 12 Puzzles, die Kinderküche ( klingt es verdächtig ) und den Wickeltisch bzw. noch nach Rechnungen nachfragt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Darf ich noch irgendwie eigenverantwortlich handeln oder muss der Staat alles kontrollieren? Stehe ich unter Generalverdacht?


Du erst einmal Grundsätzlic: Ja


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Januar 2023)

Was ist eigentlich mit Flohmärkten? Eigentlich müssten die ja auch unter Polizeiaufsicht stattfinden und mehrere Finanzbeamte vor Ort sein um zu prüfen dass Rechnungen ausgestellt werden und diese auch in der Steuererklärung auftauchen.

Flohmarkt => der Ort des schweren Finanzverbrechen, oder was?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Januar 2023)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du erst einmal Grundsätzlic: Ja


Ja, ich sowieso. Ich weiß. 😉


----------



## Plan_B (1 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> igentlich müssten die ja auch unter Polizeiaufsicht stattfinden


Eben noch was von Eigenverantwortung verzählen.

Gerade Ebay hat aber bewiesen, dass da extrem viel Dunkelpotential auf den Plattformen ist. Und wer von uns kennt nicht den gewerblichen "Privatverkauf", um Gewährleistung, Umtauschrecht und Steuer zu vermeiden.
Das demnächst in Kraft tretende richtet sich gegen Handelsplattformen...
Für den ehrlichen Steuerbürger ändert sich da garnix. Warum also aufregen???


----------



## Plan_B (1 Januar 2023)

Markus schrieb:


> stand was von 2000


Gewinn != Umsatz
Beim Gebrauchthandel hast Du Abschreibungen nach Nutzungsdauer.

Und auch die Zahl der Verkäufe zählt, was für mich nachvollziehbar ist. Es geht in erster Linie um die Aufdeckung verschleierter gewerblicher Tätigkeiten.

Ich hab viele Jahre in nem Betrieb gearbeitet, in den Konsumgüter hergestellt werden. Es war erschreckend, den regen Handel auf EBK mit unseren Produkten zu beobachten. Hab die GF nie verstanden, warum die da nie aggressiv gegen vorgegangen sind. Egal, Hehlerei ist steuerlich auch n Gewerbe. Siehe https://app.handelsblatt.com/arts_u...htigsten-gangster-der-geschichte/5132234.html


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Januar 2023)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Gerade Ebay hat aber bewiesen, dass da extrem viel Dunkelpotential auf den Plattformen ist.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Meiner Meinung nach ist in den letzten Jahren vor allem der Handel mit gestohlenem Material stark gestiegen. Wenn man sich mal so anschaut, was da alles so für OVP Material von privat verkauft wird, dann fragt man sich schon, wo das wohl herkommt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Januar 2023)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Eben noch was von Eigenverantwortung verzählen


Das war jetzt ein Extrembeispiel 😇


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Januar 2023)

Was ist eigentlich los mit den Menschen. 

Sanitäter werden angegriffen, Feuerwehrleute werden in einen Hinterhalt gelockt, angegriffen und ausgeraubt.






Es ist schlimm und unverständlich. Für mich sind diese Angreifer der letzte Abschaum.


----------



## Markus (1 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich los mit den Menschen.
> 
> Sanitäter werden angegriffen, Feuerwehrleute werden in einen Hinterhalt gelockt, angegriffen und ausgeraubt.
> 
> ...



Jepp und Politik und Medien fällt in ihrer ermbärmlichen peinlichen Beschränktheit nix anderes ein als "Böllerverbot sofort".

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der "Vollidiotenverbot sofort" fordert? Datenschutz lockern, der Polizei mehr Rechte und Freiheiten geben, auch den ein oder anderen "Unfall" tollerieren und anstelle irgendwelchen humanisten zuzuhören das positive sehen und sich über die unkomplizierte günstige Lösung freuen. Den verantwortliche Bullen kurz ganz feste schimpfen und ihn dann wieder mit einem extra Magazin von der Leine lassen. Aber nein das würde die völlige Verblödung dieses Landes nur behindern...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Januar 2023)

Markus schrieb:


> Jepp und Politik und Medien fällt in ihrer ermbärmlichen peinlichen Beschränktheit nix anderes ein als "Böllerverbot sofort".


Das ist halt wieder wie bei dem Ebay-Finanzamt-Thema. Ein ganz kleiner Prozentsatz baut Sch***e und dann bekommen es alle ab.

Wir haben bei uns in der Straße Feuerwerk gehabt, mit Nachbarn angestoßen, gefeiert, gelacht und die Kinder hatten auch Spaß. Und wegen solchen Asozialen will man das jetzt allen nehmen? 

Was ist denn, wenn es in Berlin täglich verstärkt Randale und Überfälle in Zügen gibt? Verbietet man dann in ganz Deutschland Zug fahren?


----------



## Mrtain (1 Januar 2023)




----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es eine 10k Grenze. Und in ein paar Jahren? 5k? 2,5k?
> 
> .....


Also in Italien waren es 3000 oder sogar 1000? Das ist nun ein paar Jahre her und dort war Steuerhinterziehung ja absolut die Regel als die Ausnahme. Hat auf jeden Fall etwas gebracht, wenn ich die Aussage von Freunden aus Italien richitg deute.
Wenn ich das in Deutschland so betrachte, dann ist das weniger ein Problem von "Normalos", sondern ein Problem von wirklich wohlhabenden Leuten, die eben die Kohle tatsächlich im Köfferchen durch die Gegend schieben. Dazu zählen dann auch Clans, ausländische "Investoren" russische Reisende, die hier ihr Geld waschen und da ist Deutschland ein wahres Paradies. Kein Land ist beliebter bei deisen Typen als Deutschland. 
Aber leider wird es wohle wieder gdazu genutzt werden, den kleinen Leuten, die Zeug aus ihrem Keller verkaufen auf den Sack zu gehen und bei den anderen Kollegen rollt man weiterhin den Teppich aus.
Wen wundert das, bei einem Land mit einem Kanzler, der merkwürdige Gedächtnislücken hat, wenn es um Steuerskandale geht, in die er selbst verstrickt ist.
Als ein Gericht in Berlin den Rückbbau der Friedrichstraße zu einer Autostraße angeordnet hat, wollte die Jarasch (Grüne) das aussitzen. Das wäre ganz klar ein Rechtsbruch gewesen., interessiert diese Leute aber nicht die Bohne. Erst eine Anweisung der Regierenden Bürgermeisterin brachte dann das Recht zur Geltung. Nun hat diese grüne Schranze schon angekündigt, wenn sie bei der anstehenden Neuwahl Regierende Bürgermeisterin wird, dann wird die Friedrichstraße sofort wieder Fahrradweg. Rechtsbruch mit Ansage, was will man von diesen Typen erwarten? Und das war nur ein Beispiel von vielen.


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was ist denn, wenn es in Berlin täglich verstärkt Randale und Überfälle in Zügen gibt? Verbietet man dann in ganz Deutschland Zug fahren?


Ganz sicher.
Solange es aber in Berlin den roten Filz und Grüne an der Macht gibt, wird es immer schlimmer werden!


----------



## schwimmer (2 Januar 2023)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ganz sicher.
> Solange es aber in Berlin den roten Filz und Grüne an der Macht gibt, wird es immer schlimmer werden!


Und du denkst wenn die Schwarzen an der Regierung wären, dann wäre dies Silvester friedlicher gewesen?
Ich bin in meiner Freizeit im Rettungsdienst tätig und wenn ich solche Nachrichten höre, dann wundert es mich nicht, dass es in allen bereich an Nachwuchs fehlt und deswegen viele unterbezahlte Einsatzkräfte Doppelschichten schieben müssen und Rettungswachen davor stehen wegen Personalmangel geschlossen zu werden.


----------



## Markus (2 Januar 2023)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Und du denkst wenn die Schwarzen an der Regierung wären, dann wäre dies Silvester friedlicher gewesen?
> Ich bin in meiner Freizeit im Rettungsdienst tätig und wenn ich solche Nachrichten höre, dann wundert es mich nicht, dass es in allen bereich an Nachwuchs fehlt und deswegen viele unterbezahlte Einsatzkräfte Doppelschichten schieben müssen und Rettungswachen davor stehen wegen Personalmangel geschlossen zu werden.



Nö glaube ich nicht - aber es würde sich wieder in die andere Richtung entwickeln.
Für meinen Geschmack zwar sicher auch zu langsam, aber es würde zumindest aufhören schlimmer zu werden.
Ich habe in diesem Beitrag schon 3x Rigaer94 erwähnt - mehr muss man zur Regierung unser Hauptstadt nicht mehr sagen.

Wenn Polizisten und Rettungskräfte mit Böllern angegriffen werden, dann ist das kein Feuerwerksproblem sondern ein Idiotenproblem.
Die Polizei selbst sagt ja: "die Böller wurden als Waffen gegen uns eingesetzt"

Ich erwarte, dass wenn jemand einen Polizisten mit Waffen angreift, dass dieser Polizist dann mit seiner Waffe antwortet.
Aber leider würde man den so handelnden Polizisten dann bestrafen, auch der Notwehrparagraph gibt sowas leider nicht her...

Ich wünsche mir einen WESENTLICH extremeren Umgang mit Extremisten.
Und da mache ich keinen Unterschied zwischen links, rechts oder bestimmten Fachkräften.


----------



## schwimmer (2 Januar 2023)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich erwarte, dass wenn jemand einen Polizisten mit Waffen angreift, dass dieser Polizist dann mit seiner Waffe antwortet.
> Aber leider würde man den so handelnden Polizisten dann bestrafen, auch der Notwehrparagraph gibt sowas leider nicht her...


Ein Polizist hat wenigstens eine Waffe mit der er sich im Notfall verteidigen kann, Feuerwehrleute oder Rettungssanitäter haben keine Waffen und sind auch für solche Fälle nicht ausgebildet oder geschult, die ganzen ehrenamtlichen Helfer erst Recht nicht.
Sicher ist es nur eine kleine Gruppe von Idioten die solche Fake-Notrufe macht um dann den Inhalt der Rettungsfahrzeuge zu klauen und zu zerstören, doch es ist die große Allgemeinheit die darunter leiden muss. Sicherlich wird ein allgemeines Verbot von Feuerwerk die Situation nicht ändern, auch wenn das Feuerwerk meiner Meinung nach auch aus anderen Gründen verboten werden sollte.
Wenn sich an der Situation nichts ändert, dann wird bald ein Rettungseinsatz nur noch mit Polizeischutz möglich sein.


Markus schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir einen WESENTLICH extremeren Umgang mit Extremisten.
> Und da mache ich keinen Unterschied zwischen links, rechts oder bestimmten Fachkräften.


Da bin ich deiner Meinung, ohne eine gewisse Härte die sie am eigenen Leib spüren, wird sich bei diesen Idioten nichts ändern.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (2 Januar 2023)

Geht mir den Gender Woke Wahnsinn auf der Sack. Muss mann wirklich Englisch auch noch gendern. 🤢🤮.
Quelle Linkedin.


----------



## ducati (2 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Darf ich noch irgendwie eigenverantwortlich handeln oder muss der Staat alles kontrollieren? Stehe ich unter Generalverdacht?


Ich bin der Meinung, wir sollten per se erstmal alles verbieten, vorrangig natürlich zuerst alles was Spaß macht. Dann schaun wir mal, ob wir abundzu dann doch mal das eine oder andere erlauben wollen, aber nur wenn niemand Einwände hat und auch nur mal kurz ausnahmsweise für manche. 🤔


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2023)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, wir sollten per se erstmal alles verbieten, vorrangig natürlich zuerst alles was Spaß macht. Dann schaun wir mal, ob wir abundzu dann doch mal das eine oder andere erlauben wollen, aber nur wenn niemand Einwände hat und auch nur mal kurz ausnahmsweise für manche. 🤔


Ah, du bist ein Grüner!


----------



## Markus (2 Januar 2023)

Jedes Verbot ist ein Armutszeugniss für unsere Gesellschaft. Man behandelt damit Symptome aber nicht das eigentliche Problem.

Ich werde nicht aufhören über Politik und Gesellschaft herzuziehen bevor man nicht das Verbieten verboten hat.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Januar 2023)

Markus schrieb:


> Jedes Verbot ist ein Armutszeugniss für unsere Gesellschaft. Man behandelt damit Symptome aber nicht das eigentliche Problem.


Vor allem schaffen Verbote ( hier im Bezug auf Böller und Raketen ) ja wieder andere Probleme. Schwarzhandel, Teile aus dubiosen Quellen.... Und wer macht sich dann die Taschen voll? Wieder Leute aus einem zwielichtigen Milieu.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2023)

Ich bin nicht unbedingt für Verbieten, sondern
für ordentlich Prügelstrafe und einer 15 KG Kugel
aus Stahl mit einer Fußfessel am Fuß befestigt und
einen Orangen Anzug. In diesen darf er dann 4 Wochen
die Straße fegen.

Und warum …. Deshalb!

Silvester-Angriffe auf Feuerwehr. Chaot stürmt Interview mit Schreckschusswaffe und feuert
https://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/video...ckschusswaffe-und-feuert-article23817711.html


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Januar 2023)

Ich sage nur eins: "Wir schaffen das" 🙄


----------



## Markus (2 Januar 2023)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Ein Polizist hat wenigstens eine Waffe mit der er sich im Notfall verteidigen kann, Feuerwehrleute oder Rettungssanitäter haben keine Waffen und sind auch für solche Fälle nicht ausgebildet oder geschult, die ganzen ehrenamtlichen Helfer erst Recht nicht.



Verstehe ich.
Als ich noch aktiv bei der Feuerwehr war hatte ich zwar immer eine Vorliebe für Äxte und Kettensägen - aber da hatten wir solche Probleme noch nicht. Aber als Sani bist du vermutlich auch sofort der Depp wenn du dich mit 'nem Pfefferspray zur Wehr setzt...


Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich mal nachts aus einer verlassenen Bunkeranlage (Das Land bzw. den Ort nenne ich hier nicht) gekrochen die ich erkundet habe. Es war Grenzgebiet bzw. Niemandsland. Erwartet wurden wir von gut 30 Bullen...
Die hielten meinen Kollegen und mich erst für Schmuggler oder Schleuser.
Als ich sie bemerkte habe ich sofort meine Lampe auf unsere Gesichter und Hände gerichtet...
Sie fragten uns was zur Hölle wir hier treiben, normalerweise kommen (geduldete) Abenteurer tagsüber hier her.
Als wir ihnen erklärten dass wir tagsüber Zeit mit der Familie verbracht haben und es da drin ja sowieso dunkel war lachten sie.
Wir kochten etwas Tee und hatten eine sehr interessante Unterhaltung.
Wir haben auch einen kleinen Einblick in unbürokratische Lösungen bekommen - hat mich sehr beindruckt.
Auf diese Art haben sie mit ihren paar Hanseln das recht große Gebiet ganz gut im Griff obwohl sie kaum Unterstützung bekommen.
Die 30 zusammen haben vermutlich in dem Monat weniger Berichte geschrieben als die Armen kastrierten Schweine bei uns an einem Tag - aber sie haben mit Sicherheit mehr erreicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Januar 2023)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Chaot stürmt Interview mit Schreckschusswaffe und feuert


Unfassbar


----------



## Markus (2 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Unfassbar



Und jetzt?
Schreckschusswaffen auch verbieten?

Ich habe nie verstanden zu was die zu gebrauchen sind, bin aber selbstverständlich gegen ein Verbot.

Aber jetzt machen sie für mich absolut Sinn! So zeigen Vollidition ihr wares Gesicht ohne (zuviel) Schaden anzurichten. Man müsste die jetzt nur noch so verurteilen als ob sie das mit einer scharfen Waffe getan hätten.

So eine Schreckschusswaffe ist scheinbar besser als jedes psychologische Gutachten.

Also nicht die Waffen verbieten sondern jeden der damit unsachgemäß rumfuchtelt wegsperren. Oder gleich mit ner scharfen Waffe "notwehren" die Dinger sehen ja aus wir echte... letzteres ist billiger.


----------



## leo (2 Januar 2023)

Das ist doch immer die gleiche Sau die durchs Dorf gejagt wird und natürlich rennen Politik und Medien dankbar hinterher. Die Polizei hat das Gewaltmonopol und schafft es nicht zugedröhnte Böllerprollies wegzusperren? Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das die mit Schreckschusspistolen und nicht mit Sekundenkleber bewaffnet sind. Tut euren Job und heult micht rum. 
Wenn die Polizeigewerkschaft, die sich ja eh am liebsten zu Themen äußert die sie nichts angehen, jetzt ein Verbot von Böllern fordert, ist das ungefähr so, als ob die IG-Metall ein Verbot von Aktienleerverkäufen verlagt. Die Forderung nach verstärkter Ausrüstung mit Bodycams fällt tatsächlich in ihr Gebiet. Das würde ich sogar unterschreiben - wenn sie immer eingeschaltet wären und nicht nur bei Bedarf. 
Auch klar das niemand ein Werbeverbot für Alkohol ins Spiel bringt, da steckt eine ganz andere Lobby dahinter und zuviele Stimmen vom Wählervieh wären gefährdet.
Nicht das hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, ich hab schon seit mehr als 30 Jahren keinen Cent mehr für den Böllerschwachsinn ausgegeben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2023)

@leo
Es sind ja nicht in erster Linie die Polizisten, sondern
die Feuerwehrleute und Rettungssanitäter die diese fordern,
die Sylvester nicht nur Feuer löschen die mit Raketen
entfacht wurden, sondern auch noch Finger einsammeln
müssen, die sich die Idioten mit Polenböllern weggespengt
haben. Dafür das sie helfen werden Sie befeuert, bestohlen
und geschlagen.

Vielleicht haben Sie einfach keine Lust mehr auf die Schei…


----------



## leo (2 Januar 2023)

@Nagel: Hast recht, deshalb hab ich auch nur von der Polizei geschrieben. Die wären ja auch dafür da Randalierer wegzusperren wenn die auf Sanis und Feuerwehr losgehen.


----------



## Markus (2 Januar 2023)

leo schrieb:


> @Nagel: Hast recht, deshalb hab ich auch nur von der Polizei geschrieben. Die wären ja auch dafür da Randalierer wegzusperren wenn die auf Sanis und Feuerwehr losgehen.



Dürfen die das?
Ich will nicht in der Haut des Polizisten stecken der so einen armen Täter in der Oferrolle nicht mit samthandschuhen angefasst hat.

Also ich habe ein paar in meinem Bekantenkreis, die haben in vielen Dingen resigniert. Am Ende gibt eine aufs Dach und die Typen sind wieder frei. Die Polizisten selbst sind da nicht das Problem.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2023)

Dann noch die Linke-Rot-Grün Regierung von Berlin,
da willst du gar kein Polizist sein.


----------



## Heinileini (3 Januar 2023)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Geht mir den Gender Woke Wahnsinn auf der Sack. Muss mann wirklich Englisch auch noch gendern. 🤢🤮.
> Quelle Linkedin.


Angefangen hat das alles mit "Liebe Hörer daheim an den Lautsprechern und Lautsprecherinnen!". Dieser Satz war so genial, dass er (für meinen Geschmack) bisher noch nicht übertroffen werden konnte.
Follower*innen? Follower*esses?
Damit ist das Gendern doch noch lange nicht erledigt, sondern nur angekratzt. Was ist denn nun mit den weder-male-noch-female-Varianten?
Auch hierfür gab es schon vor vielen Jahren ein Vorbild, das sich kaum verbessern lässt: Victor Borges "male, female and convertible", das er aber anhand der dänischen Sprache mehr oder weniger erfolglos zu erklären versucht hat (vielleicht kann uns JesperMP das in einer für Programmierer verständlichen Weise aufdrieseln? Notfalls unter Benutzung von Victor Borges "phonetic punctuation"?).
Bram, ich glaube, du wetterst nicht gegen Gendering, sondern gegen Denglisch.
Wie sagte doch Torsten Sträter so schön "Anglizismen sind für mich ein absolutes no-go."


ducati schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, wir sollten per se erstmal alles verbieten, vorrangig natürlich zuerst alles was Spaß macht.


Genau. Sonst würden die Verbote doch gar nicht zur Kenntnis genommen werden.


ducati schrieb:


> Dann schaun wir mal, ob wir abundzu dann doch mal das eine oder andere erlauben wollen, ...


Warum nicht? Unsere Regierungen wären doch so überflüssig bzw. würden sich so überflüssig fühlen, wenn sie keine Gesetze ändern, erweitern, ganz neu schaffen oder ins Gegenteil umpräzisiseren könnten.


ducati schrieb:


> ... aber nur wenn niemand Einwände hat und auch nur mal kurz ausnahmsweise für manche. 🤔


Niemals! So geht es ja überhaupt nicht!!!
Kurz und nur ausnahmsweise ... na gut, das wird sich nicht immer verhindern/vermeiden lassen - je nach dem, welcher Error da gerade getrialt wird.
Aber nur für manche??? Nein! Für alle!! Und wenn dann auch nur ein einziger auf die Idee kommt, davon Gebrauch machen zu müssen ... dann wird's wieder verboten ... für alle.


Markus schrieb:


> Jedes Verbot ist ein Armutszeugniss für unsere Gesellschaft.


Diese Sichtweise finde ich viel zu positiv. Damit wird viel zu sehr suggeriert, dass sich die ArmutsZeugnisse hokus-pokus-verschwindibussen lassen, indem man einfach auf Verbote verzichtet?


Markus schrieb:


> Man behandelt damit Symptome aber nicht das eigentliche Problem.


Also ääährlich, WAS man damit behandelt, ob die Symptome oder die Ursachen, das soll sich sooo einfach den angewandten Mitteln zuordnen lassen???


Markus schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht aufhören über Politik und Gesellschaft herzuziehen bevor man nicht das Verbieten verboten hat.


Das Verbieten soll verboten werden, aber das Erlauben soll erlaubt bleiben?


----------



## schwimmer (3 Januar 2023)

Markus schrieb:


> Dürfen die das?
> Ich will nicht in der Haut des Polizisten stecken der so einen armen Täter in der Oferrolle nicht mit samthandschuhen angefasst hat.


Denke da liegt ein Grund für die Probleme. Die Randalierer müssen mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden und wenn dann mal welche geschnappt werden, gibt es bei einem festen Wohnsitz eine Verwarnung und das wars dann. Da müsste einfach härter durchgegriffen werden, wenn die wüßten, dass sie nicht so glimpflich davon kommen dann würden sie sich solche Aktionen 2x überlegen.
Bin zwar auch nicht dafür, dass sich die Polizei alles erlauben und einfach losprügeln darf, doch ich denke wenn die einmal bei einer Demo oder einem Fußballspiel diesen Idoten mit gleicher Münze heimzahlt was sie veranstalten, dann würde sich das Problem schnell erledigen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2023)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Bin zwar auch nicht dafür, dass sich die Polizei alles erlauben und einfach losprügeln darf, doch ich denke wenn die einmal bei einer Demo oder einem Fußballspiel diesen Idoten mit gleicher Münze heimzahlt was sie veranstalten, dann würde sich das Problem schnell erledigen.


Da muss du dir schon etwas individuelles ausdenken, bei den Fußball-Idioten ist eine Narbe vom Polizisten eine Auszeichnung,
bei den Bölleridioten scheint es toll zu sein wenn Sie ihre Videos bei Instagram hochladen können oder wie im Beispiel gleich
in den Nachrichten schießen können.

Also muss es anders weh tun, Freiheitsstrafe, Geldstrafe oder wirklich mit Eisenkugel am Bein Straße kehren.


----------



## schwimmer (3 Januar 2023)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Also muss es anders weh tun, Freiheitsstrafe, Geldstrafe oder wirklich mit Eisenkugel am Bein Straße kehren.


Die Idee mit der Eisenkugel hat was, zusätzlich ein Schild auf dem Rücken warum er so die Straßen fegt. Vielleicht sollten die Pranger aus dem Mittelalter wieder eingeführt werden.


----------



## ducati (3 Januar 2023)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Denke da liegt ein Grund für die Probleme. Die Randalierer müssen mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden und wenn dann mal welche geschnappt werden, gibt es bei einem festen Wohnsitz eine Verwarnung und das wars dann. Da müsste einfach härter durchgegriffen werden, wenn die wüßten, dass sie nicht so glimpflich davon kommen dann würden sie sich solche Aktionen 2x überlegen.
> Bin zwar auch nicht dafür, dass sich die Polizei alles erlauben und einfach losprügeln darf, doch ich denke wenn die einmal bei einer Demo oder einem Fußballspiel diesen Idoten mit gleicher Münze heimzahlt was sie veranstalten, dann würde sich das Problem schnell erledigen.


Bin mir da nicht sicher...

Wenn man sich so andere Länder anschaut, wo teils drastische Strafen verhängt werden bzw. die Polizei hart durchgreift, da glänzen diese Länder jetzt nicht unbedingt mit niedriger Kriminalitätsrate...

Ich würd da eher langfristig bei schulischer Ausbildung, sozialer Arbeit, Vermittlung von demokratischen Werten, guter Allgemeinbildung... und am Ende auch ja, Abschiebung ansetzen...

Aber wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist...


----------



## knabi (3 Januar 2023)

ducati schrieb:


> Wenn man sich so andere Länder anschaut, wo teils drastische Strafen verhängt werden bzw. die Polizei hart durchgreift, da glänzen diese Länder jetzt nicht unbedingt mit niedriger Kriminalitätsrate...


Da stimme ich Dir voll zu - bestes Beispiel sind für mich immer die USA mit Todesstrafe und trotzdem immens hoher Kriminalitätsrate....

Ich finde es ja nur interessant (wenn man in dem Zusammenhang von interessant sprechen kann), daß sich diese Ereignisse eben nicht nur in den bekannten Brennpunkten der Hauptstadt abgespielt haben, sondern fast flächendeckend auch in kleineren und größeren Orten in ganz Deutschland und wohl auch bei den Nachbarn (Wien?).... 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## schwimmer (3 Januar 2023)

ducati schrieb:


> Wenn man sich so andere Länder anschaut, wo teils drastische Strafen verhängt werden bzw. die Polizei hart durchgreift, da glänzen diese Länder jetzt nicht unbedingt mit niedriger Kriminalitätsrate...


In den Ländern gibt es aber meist auch kein Sozialsystem und die Ursache der Kriminalität liegt in der puren Existenzangst. Hier habe ich den Eindruck machen sie es teilweise einfach aus Langeweile oder eben weil es kaum Konsequenzen hat.


ducati schrieb:


> Ich würd da eher langfristig bei schulischer Ausbildung, sozialer Arbeit, Vermittlung von demokratischen Werten, guter Allgemeinbildung... und am Ende auch ja, Abschiebung ansetzen...


Langfristig wäre das sicherlich ein vernüftiger Ansatz, wobei dazu sicherlich erstmal unser Bildungssystem reformiert werden müsste.
Was die Abschiebung angeht, wäre ich bei dir, sofern es sich bei den Idioten allerdings um deutsche Staatsbürger dreht, wäre es keine Option.


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2023)

schwimmer schrieb:


> sofern es sich bei den Idioten allerdings um deutsche Staatsbürger dreht, wäre es keine Option.



Ich denke für die paar wird sich dann auch noch ne Lösung finden.


----------



## codemonkey (3 Januar 2023)

Markus schrieb:


> ....
> Wenn Polizisten und Rettungskräfte mit Böllern angegriffen werden, dann ist das kein Feuerwerksproblem sondern ein Idiotenproblem.
> Die Polizei selbst sagt ja: "die Böller wurden als Waffen gegen uns eingesetzt"
> ....


Dieser Punkt sollte doch ausreichen, um die Täter auch dementsprechend zu belangen.
Die Zeugen, welche die Täter kennen und diese Taten nicht zur Anzeige bringen, machen sich folglich auch schuldig und strafbar.


----------



## Heinileini (3 Januar 2023)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der Eisenkugel hat was, zusätzlich ein Schild auf dem Rücken warum er so die Straßen fegt.


 Hmmm, da sehe ich aber kommen, dass man die so gekennzeichneten Personen auch unter PolizeiSchutz stellen müsste ... was uns das wieder kostet!


----------



## schwimmer (3 Januar 2023)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hmmm, da sehe ich aber kommen, dass man die so gekennzeichneten Personen auch unter PolizeiSchutz stellen müsste ... was uns das wieder kostet!


Warum müssen diese Personen unter Polizeischutz stehen? 
Wer meint denen an die Wäsche gehen zu müssen, der findet sich am nächsten Tag ebenfalls mit einer Eisenkugel am Straßenrand wieder......


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Januar 2023)

Aus unserer Tageszeitung. Wundert mich ja dass die das so aussprechen.



Quelle


----------



## dekuika (3 Januar 2023)

Deswegen ist es auch sofort hinter der Bezahlschranke verschwunden. Ein gutes neues Jahr noch.   🍸


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Januar 2023)

dekuika schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es auch sofort hinter der Bezahlschranke verschwunden.


Stimmt, ab da liest eh niemand mehr.


> Ein gutes neues Jahr noch.


Danke, dir auch


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2023)

Und so sieht das aus der Sicht eines FeuerwehrWagen aus,
man sollte immer daran denken das Sie Häuser löschen, 
Menschen aus Autos schneiden oder erste Hilfe leisten.
Da kommt es sehr oft auf Minuten an.


----------



## Ralle (3 Januar 2023)

Wenn ich diese BIlder sehe, bekomme ich regelmäßig Aggro-Anfälle und Gewalt-Phantasien zum Thema "Hau die weg!".
Wenn die Politok nicht bald Wege findet, wieder wirkliches Recht und auch Ordnung im Land durchzusetzen, kann man sicher sein, dass Betroffene zur Selbstjustiz greifen. Eigenlich will ich sowas nicht haben, aber wir steuern wohl direkt dort hin!


----------



## dekuika (4 Januar 2023)

Silvester-Randale: Berliner Polizei veröffentlicht Nationalitäten
					

Jugendliche haben Deutschland an Silvester ins Chaos gestürzt. Nach Kritik an einigen Medien, hat die Berliner Polizei die Nationalitäten veröffentlicht.




					www.20min.ch
				




Schreibt aber keiner, welcher Nationalität die "Deutschen" angehören. Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass die aus dem arabischen Raum stammen.


----------



## leo (4 Januar 2023)

Das erinnret mich stark an alte Bildzeitungsartikel "der Täter (wohl Türke)......."


----------



## Markus (4 Januar 2023)

dekuika schrieb:


> Silvester-Randale: Berliner Polizei veröffentlicht Nationalitäten
> 
> 
> Jugendliche haben Deutschland an Silvester ins Chaos gestürzt. Nach Kritik an einigen Medien, hat die Berliner Polizei die Nationalitäten veröffentlicht.
> ...



100 von 145 wobei die Realität vermutlich noch schlimmer ist.
Als Polizist bekommt man hinterher deutlich weniger Ärger wenn man sich aus manchen ideologischen Dingen raushält.









						45 von 145 Festgenommenen sind Deutsche: Alle mutmaßlichen Silvester-Randalierer wieder frei – Berliner Polizei veröffentlicht Zahlen
					

Insgesamt seien 18 verschiedene Nationalitäten erfasst worden, berichtete die Polizei am Dienstagabend. 355 Straf- und Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren wurden eingeleitet.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Markus (4 Januar 2023)

leo schrieb:


> Das erinnret mich stark an alte Bildzeitungsartikel "der Täter (wohl Türke)......."



Das ist natürlich völlig daneben von diesen Zeitungen. "Fakten" dazuerfinden und Vermutungen zu platzieren ist nicht in Ordnung.

Fakten weglassen aber auch nicht!
Es ist schon krass wie manche in ihrer naiven Träumerei die Realität ausblenden und schön reden...


----------



## leo (4 Januar 2023)

Ich habe die Artikel nicht gelesen. Mein Post bezog sich nur auf dekuikas Aussage.


----------



## dekuika (4 Januar 2023)

leo schrieb:


> Das erinnret mich stark an alte Bildzeitungsartikel "der Täter (wohl Türke)......."


Ich bin eigentlich nur Realist und kein Nazi. Am Anfang gab es Artikel, demzufolge die Täter arabische Jugendliche waren und plötzlich haben die Hälfte dieser Assis die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit. Seltsam? Nein, ist in Deutschland leider inzwischen üblich. Dieser Mob bekommt bei der Geburt unsere Staatsangehörigkeit, wird aber nach der Scharia oder ähnlichem erzogen, lehnt die Demokratie ab und kann nicht ausgewiesen werden. Und Straflager gibt es bei uns nicht. Und die ersten Wörter, die die Eltern in Deutschland lernen, sind Sozialamt und Anwalt. So, jetzt könnt Ihr, von mir aus, auf mich los gehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2023)

dekuika schrieb:


> *Und die ersten Wörter...*


Neu dazu gekommen: Bürgergeld


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Januar 2023)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich nur Realist und kein Nazi. Am Anfang gab es Artikel, demzufolge die Täter arabische Jugendliche waren und plötzlich haben die Hälfte dieser Assis die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit. Seltsam? Nein, ist in Deutschland leider inzwischen üblich. Dieser Mob bekommt bei der Geburt unsere Staatsangehörigkeit, wird aber nach der Scharia oder ähnlichem erzogen, lehnt die Demokratie ab und kann nicht ausgewiesen werden. Und Straflager gibt es bei uns nicht. Und die ersten Wörter, die die Eltern in Deutschland lernen, sind Sozialamt und Anwalt. So, jetzt könnt Ihr, von mir aus, auf mich los gehen.



Das ist echt das aller letzte:.. wie kannst du es dir nur erlauben hier die Wahrheit zu schreiben ?  Sperren sollte man dich !!!!!!111!!!!!!!


----------



## leo (4 Januar 2023)

Und schon stehe ich wieder als DER Migrantenversteher da.😩


----------



## dekuika (4 Januar 2023)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das ist echt das aller letzte:.. wie kannst du es dir nur erlauben hier die Wahrheit zu schreiben ?  Sperren sollte man dich !!!!!!111!!!!!!!


Meine ich auch.    
Meine Meinung wirst Du trotzdem nicht ändern.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Januar 2023)

leo schrieb:


> Und schon stehe ich wieder als DER Migrantenversteher da.😩



Es sind ja nicht alle Migranten so. Aber es gab da mal einen schönen Satz (natürlich etwas überspitzt)



> Nicht alle Migranten sind Randalierer, aber alle Randalierer sind Migranten.


----------



## dekuika (4 Januar 2023)

leo schrieb:


> Und schon stehe ich wieder als DER Migrantenversteher da.😩


Wieso? Ich dachte, das nennt man Dialog oder Diskurs.


----------



## dekuika (4 Januar 2023)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es sind ja nicht alle Migranten so. Aber es gab da mal einen schönen Satz (natürlich etwas überspitzt)


Stimmt auch nicht immer. War 14 Jahre, ohne Migranten, auf Montage.


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2023)

schwimmer schrieb:


> In den Ländern gibt es aber meist auch kein Sozialsystem und die Ursache der Kriminalität liegt in der puren Existenzangst. Hier habe ich den Eindruck machen sie es teilweise einfach aus Langeweile oder eben weil es kaum Konsequenzen hat.
> 
> Langfristig wäre das sicherlich ein vernüftiger Ansatz, wobei dazu sicherlich erstmal unser Bildungssystem reformiert werden müsste.
> Was die Abschiebung angeht, wäre ich bei dir, sofern es sich bei den Idioten allerdings um deutsche Staatsbürger dreht, wäre es keine Option.


Dass das alles keine, oder kaum, Konsequenzen hat, ist wohl eine der grösseren Ursachen für dies Problem. Das Bildungssystem zu reformieren ist ein guter Ansatz, wirkt sich aber wohl erst langfristig aus. Und wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wie unser Bildungssystem momentan da steht, ist das noch mal eine andere, große, Baustelle die gelöst werden muss. Deutsche Staatsbürger kann man ja ins Gefängnis abschieben, das wäre zumindest eine Option.
Gab es nicht in die Niederlanden mal die Möglichkeit, Randalierer bei Fussballspielen, direkt per Schnellgericht ein paar Tage ins Gefängnis zu schicken. Das würde sicher einige abschrecken, wenn die ihrer Frau oder Arbeitgeber erklären müssen, warum die nicht nach Hause bzw am Montag nicht zur Arbeit erschienen sind. Kann man ja als Modell übernehmen.

Aber solange Richter, Staatsanwälte und Polizei hoffnungslos unterbesetzt sind, wird sich so schnell nichts ändern.
Hier sollte der "Otto-Normalbürger" auch mal drüber nachdenken, ob er wegen jedem Gartenzwerg, der in die verkehrte Richtung guckt, gleich unsere Executive und Judikative auf den Plan rufen muss. 
Es soll ja auch irgendwo noch ein Sondervermögen von 100 Milliarden herum liegen, wo keine(r) was von ausgibt. Davon könnte man ja die Polizei usw mit Personal aufrüsten. Wäre mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Markus (4 Januar 2023)

leo schrieb:


> Und schon stehe ich wieder als DER Migrantenversteher da.😩



Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie du das meinst.

Es ist falsch pauschal Migranten schlecht zu machen.
Im Gegenteil - ich kenne sehr viele die ich sehr gerne gegen einen Großteil der "echten" Deutschen austauschen würde, ganz tolle Menschen die uns hier wirklich vorwärts bringen. Einige davon darf ich zu meinen engsten Freunden zählen.

Auch in anderen Ländern waren negative Erlebnisse eher die Ausnahme.
Die Menschen sind wesentlich herzlicher wenn man weiter von Zentraleuropa weg kommt.

ABER! --> Totschlagargument Nr.1 "Menschen die "ABER" sagen, das sind grundsätzlich böse Nazis... ich weiß... 

ABER!
Es gibt hier definitiv auch Probleme die ganze eindeutig auf bestimmte Migranten zurückzuführen sind.
Nicht zwingend auf ihre Nationalität, aber auf ihren Mentalität, ihren familiären und kulturellen Hintergrund bzw. ihre Interpretation ihrer Religion oder ihrer Werte.
Sicher darf man da da auch den Deutschen selbst eine Teilschuld geben weil die Integration nicht funktioniert.
Wobei ich das eher in der Vergangenheit sehe. Wenn man als Migrant will, dann wird das auch - so zumindest meine Wahrnehmung aus meinem Umfeld.

Und auch richtig ist auch, dass das Thema Integration früher Teilweise sehr falsch gelaufen ist und wir bis heute unter den Folgen leiden.
Z.B. die türkischen Gastarbeiter die damals geholfen haben hier das Wirtschaftswunder anzutreiben. Man hat sie bewusst aus Regionen der Türkei geholt wo Landwirtschaft und Bergbau dominant waren. Einfache, robuste, fleißige und kräftige Hilfskräfte idealerweise ohne viel Bildung.
Sie wurden hier teilweise wie Vieh gehalten und behandelt. Beschäftigt hat sich niemand mit ihnen, man ließ sie in ihrer eigenen parallelen Welt existieren. Dass das manche nicht vergessen haben verstehe ich, und das die beiden Generationen nach ihnen - die auch schon die andere Seite der Gesellschaft gesehen haben - teilweise auf ihrer eigene Art mit diesen Demütigungen ihrer Familien umgehen kann ich auch irgendwie verstehen.

Dennoch darf das Heute weder als Rechtfertigung für Straftaten genutzt werden, noch für eine Sonderbehandlung.
Wobei die Kollegen aus der 2ten oder 3ten Generation in diesem Fall ohnehin eher zur Ausnahme gehören.
Vermutlich stimmt es hier sogar das sich die Anzahl an Verbrechen hier statistisch mit den "echten" Deutschen nicht groß unterscheidet.

Das Problem sind - nach meiner Wahrnehmung - eher andere Leute die hier nicht geboren wurden.
Und nochmal! Davon SICHER NICHT ALLE,!

Ich behaupte das 90% der Leute die das heute kritisieren oder sogar die AFD wählen keine pauschale Hexenjagt auf Migranten wollen.
Sie wollen einfach nur dass solche Probleme offen angesprochen werden und das gegen solche Täter aktiv ermittelt wird, das in solchen Fällen konsequenter abgeschoben wird und durch einsprechende Kontrollen bereits die Einwanderung solcher Leute reduziert wird. Und vor allem das die Leute dank Selbstverstümmelung des Staates durch seine bürokratischen und politischen Hürden nach kurzer Zeit sowieso wieder raus kommen.

Links und Grün machen so einen Diskurs aber unmöglich.
Sie verurteilen alle die das anders sehen pauschal als Nazi und versuchen mit allen Mitteln Ermittlungen und Abschiebungen zu blockieren.
Ich kann mir das nur damit erklären, dass die alle bereits auf den Gehaltslisten der Clans stehen.


----------



## leo (4 Januar 2023)

Dem meisten was Du schreibst kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen. Aber das


Markus schrieb:


> links und Grün machen so einen Diskurs aber unmöglich.
> Sie verurteilen alle die das anders sehen pauschal als Nazi und versuchen mit allen Mitteln Ermittlungen und Abschiebungen zu blockieren.
> Ich kann mir das nur damit erklären, dass die alle bereits auf den Gehaltslisten der Clans stehen.


sehe ich anders. Klar gibt es auch bei links/grün Hardliner die sich ähnlich wie die Querdenker verrannt haben. Aber der weitaus größte Teil wird wohl nichts gegen Ermittlungen/Inhaftierungen von straffällig gewordenen Migranten haben. Auch nichts gegen Abschiebungen, sofern das überhaupt möglich ist, das Herkunftsland muss da ja erstmal zustimmen. 
Wenn dem Abzuschiebenden dort aber der Tod droht, bin ich der Meinung das wir es aushalten müssen ihn hier in Haft "durchzufüttern" wie es gerne in rechten Kreisen genannt  wird. Oberflächlich sind alle so stolz auf unseren Rechtsstaat, aber wehe wenn er dem eigenen, immer subjektiven, Gerechtigkeitsempfinden mal was abverlangt. Geht mir natürlich, umgekehrt, genauso .


----------



## s_kraut (4 Januar 2023)

Bin ohnehin dafür, dass Einsatzfahrzeuge Polizei, Feuerwehr, Krankenwagen um die Fahrzeugfront rum geharnischt werden, denn bedingungslose Vorfahrt haben sie aktuell höchstens auf dem Papier. 
Und dann wie der Schneepflug durch die Mitte wenn die Rettungsgasse mit SUV blockiert ist oder die Halteverbotszonen zugeparkt sind und man nicht an das Objekt ran kommt. 
Könnte sich als sinnvoll erweisen, das auszurollen auf weitere systemrelevante Dienstleister wie Apotheken-Kuriere.


----------



## Markus (5 Januar 2023)

leo schrieb:


> Dem meisten was Du schreibst kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen. Aber das
> 
> sehe ich anders. Klar gibt es auch bei links/grün Hardliner die sich ähnlich wie die Querdenker verrannt haben. Aber der weitaus größte Teil wird wohl nichts gegen Ermittlungen/Inhaftierungen von straffällig gewordenen Migranten haben. Auch nichts gegen Abschiebungen,


Keine Ahnung wo du lebst, aber Nancy höchstpersönlich blockiert sowas.
Und ich sehe diese Katastrophe von einer Politikerin noch nicht mal als Hardlinerin.



leo schrieb:


> sofern das überhaupt möglich ist, das Herkunftsland muss da ja erstmal zustimmen.


Genau da geht's los - was interessiert mich in diesem Fall die Meinung des Herkunftslandes?



leo schrieb:


> Wenn dem Abzuschiebenden dort aber der Tod droht, bin ich der Meinung das wir es aushalten müssen ihn hier in Haft "durchzufüttern" wie es gerne in rechten Kreisen genannt  wird.


Ebenfalls. Hätte er sich vorher überlegen müssen.
Interessiert mich nicht, bin ich nicht verantwortlich. Ist sein Problem.
Es würde mich in diesem Fall einen Dreck interessieren ob der Typ die letzten 100km schwimmt oder durch eine Wüste wandert.
Sein Problem darf ganz sicher nicht meins werden.
Der Sprit für den (vollen) Flieger und ein paar ausgemusterte BW Fallschirme meinetwegen noch... aber durchfüttern sicher nicht.



leo schrieb:


> Oberflächlich sind alle so stolz auf unseren Rechtsstaat, aber wehe wenn er dem eigenen, immer subjektiven, Gerechtigkeitsempfinden mal was abverlangt. Geht mir natürlich, umgekehrt, genauso .


Rechtswas?
Stolz? Ne lass mal...

Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee, aber leider nicht immer sinnvoll anwendbar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2023)

Markus schrieb:


> Genau da geht's los - was interessiert mich in diesem Fall die Meinung des Herkunftslandes?


das wird eines der großen Ursachen sein, das Sie
Problemfälle nicht rausbekommen. Es ist ja nicht so
leicht nachzuweisen, aus welchem Land so manche
wirklich kommen. Da wird ja auch gelogen und betrogen
damit Sie ins gelobte Land kommen.
Ist die Staatsangehörigkeit geklärt, müssen die Staaten
den Typen auch annehmen wollen, sonst bekommst du
ihn nicht ins Land, Ich glaube in vielen Fällen sind die auch
froh, wenn Sie ihren Müll los sind.

Am besten kauft Deutschland  wir unbewohnte, unfreundliche
Insel mit dem Klima von Sibirien im Winter und macht da eine
Asylunterkunft auf, das ganze ohne Telefonanschluss. 

Dann bekommen die schlimmen Fälle dort ihre Unterkunft.


----------



## ducati (5 Januar 2023)

Auch wenn ich das Thema nicht unbedingt weiter anheizen will, nebenbei ist auch die massive Erleichterung des Einwanderungsgesetzes durchgewunken worden:









						Staatsbürgerschaftsrecht - Wie die Bundesregierung die Einbürgerung erleichtern will
					

Die Bundesregierung plant, Einbürgerungen unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen zu vereinfachen. Nach Angaben von Bundesinnenministerin Nancy Faeser ist der Gesetzentwurf so gut wie fertig. Kritik kommt von der Opposition.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Und zum Thema Fachkräftemangel, da bin ich der Meinung, das Argument ist von den Konzernen nur vorgeschoben, in Wahrheit wollen die Konzerne nur billige ungelernte Kräfte, die nicht im Betriebsrat oder Gewerkschaft organisiert sind...


----------



## Tobi P. (5 Januar 2023)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Bin ohnehin dafür, dass Einsatzfahrzeuge Polizei, Feuerwehr, Krankenwagen um die Fahrzeugfront rum geharnischt werden, denn bedingungslose Vorfahrt haben sie aktuell höchstens auf dem Papier.
> Und dann wie der Schneepflug durch die Mitte wenn die Rettungsgasse mit SUV blockiert ist oder die Halteverbotszonen zugeparkt sind und man nicht an das Objekt ran kommt.



Es gibt keine bedingungslose Vorfahrt, auch nicht auf dem Papier. Ich führe regelmässig Einsatzfahrzeuge, auch unter Nutzung von Sonder - u. Wegerechten. Die sind aber kein Freibrief dafür dass man wie ne gesenkte Sau durch den Verkehr zum Einsatzort durchpreschen darf und dabei quasi nebenbei noch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährdet oder sogar vorsätzlich schädigt. Fahren unter SoSi ist Schwerstarbeit, du bist für absolut alles verantwortlich und wenn du Scheisse baust riskierst du auch noch weit größere Schäden bis hin zu Menschenleben weil du wegen Eigenunfall gar nicht erst an der Einsatzstelle ankommst und somit nicht helfen kannst.

Was das Thema Angriff auf Rettungskräfte angeht - hab ich erstmals im Ahrtal erlebt. Ich war mehrere Wochen vor Ort, inkl. einem Zusammenstoß mit als BWlern verkleidetem Leerdenkergesocks. Die wollten uns erklären dass unser Einsatz beendet wäre und wir abrüsten und nach Hause fahren sollen. Nachdem ich denen erklärt habe dass ich meine Anweisungen erstens vom vorgesetzten Zugtrupp bekomme und ihre Klamotten zweitens die falsche Farbe haben um mir irgendwas befehlen zu können haben sie auf aggro umgeschaltet.


----------



## Ralle (Freitag um 09:17)

s_kraut schrieb:


> wenn die Rettungsgasse mit SUV blockiert ist


Aha, sind es immer SUV, weil die SUV-Faher so böse sind oder weil es mittlerweile gefühlt nur noch SUV gibt?
Du schreibst schon Stuß oder?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Freitag um 09:28)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aha, sind es immer SUV, weil die SUV-Faher so böse sind oder weil es mittlerweile gefühlt nur noch SUV gibt?


Erfahrungsgemäß wird die Rettungsgasse durch die Bank mit allem dicht gemacht. Kleinwagen, Mittelklassewagen, SUV, Sprinterklasse, 40 Tonner....
Da schenkt sich keiner was.

Warum das jetzt explizit gegen SUV Fahrer geht, erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Aber das machen die Zeitungen / Morgensendungen ja auch immer wenn es um Helicoptermütter vor dem Kindergarten / Schule geht. Da wird auch immer gerne ein Foto mit einem Riesen-SUV gemacht. Kommt halt besser an beim Zuschauer.


----------



## MFreiberger (Freitag um 09:30)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aha, sind es immer SUV, weil die SUV-Faher so böse sind oder weil es mittlerweile gefühlt nur noch SUV gibt?
> Du schreibst schon Stuß oder?


Ja, nur die SUV-Fahrer sind schuld! Ist doch eindeutig und bedarf keiner weiteren Erklärung!?

Im Ernst: Idioten gibt es überall (manche können sich nicht einmal einen SUV leisten und blockieren die Rettungsgasse mit einem alten VW Polo oder Ford Escort).

Eigene, unrepräsentative Studie:
Aber interessanterweise kann man ein bisschen zuordnen, welche Klientel welche Autos fahren.
3er BMW => junge Männer
3er Cabrio, C Cabrio oder A4 Cabrio => ältere Frauen der oberen Mittelschicht
große SUVs => reiche Menschen
kleine SUVs => alle (ist halt Mainstream)
VW Polo Stufheck => Lehrer
...


----------



## Markus (Freitag um 09:32)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aha, sind es immer SUV, weil die SUV-Faher so böse sind oder weil es mittlerweile gefühlt nur noch SUV gibt?
> Du schreibst schon Stuß oder?



Ich glaube so hat er das nicht gemeint.
Er hat das nur etwas überspitzt formuliert um die "Wichtigkeit" macher Leute zu unterstreichen.
Pauschalisieren tun wir hier ja nicht, gell


----------



## Markus (Freitag um 09:38)

leo schrieb:


> Dem meisten was Du schreibst kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen. Aber das
> 
> sehe ich anders. Klar gibt es auch bei links/grün Hardliner die sich ähnlich wie die Querdenker verrannt haben. Aber der weitaus größte Teil wird wohl nichts gegen Ermittlungen/Inhaftierungen von straffällig gewordenen Migranten haben.



45 von 145 haben die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft.

Die CDU hat jetzt um eine Liste der Vornamen dieser 45 "Deutschen" gebeten.

SPD, Linke und Grüne halten mit der Nazikeule dagegen. Warum?

Die Polizisten und Rettungskräfte die am Einsatzort waren, werden nicht zu den Vorfällen gehört. Der Bericht entsteht ein paar Etagen weiter oben. Warum?

Nur ein paar Hardliner... schon klar.
Oder haben diese Parteien alle ihre "Hardliner" in Berlin konzentriert?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (Freitag um 09:51)

Markus schrieb:


> 45 von 145 haben die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft.
> 
> Die CDU hat jetzt um eine Liste der Vornamen dieser 45 "Deutschen" gebeten.
> 
> ...



Ja. Warum sind die Grünen und Co wohl nicht an den Vornamen der 45 Deutschen interessiert ? Warum wohl nur ? Sehr schwierige Frage.

🤣


----------



## ducati (Freitag um 10:01)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ja, nur die SUV-Fahrer sind schuld! Ist doch eindeutig und bedarf keiner weiteren Erklärung!?
> 
> Im Ernst: Idioten gibt es überall (manche können sich nicht einmal einen SUV leisten und blockieren die Rettungsgasse mit einem alten VW Polo oder Ford Escort).
> 
> ...


meine Einschätzung, gerade bei gebildeteren Menschen in Deutschland hat das neue Auto als Statussymbol längst ausgediehnt... Da muss auch die deutsche Autoindustrie und die Wirtschaft allgemein erstmal mit klarkommen.
Warum, dafür gibt es auch viele Gründe, einer ist sicherlich, dass die Vergleichbarkeint von Modellen so irgendwie erstmal nichtmehr gegeben ist. Und vielleicht auch der allgemeine Wohlstand so hoch ist, dass man damit nicht mehr protzen kann. Heut kauft sich jemand der sichs leisten kann ja schonmal gerne eher nen Tinyhouse 
Am ehesten gehts grad eher um ideologische Statussymbole, warum z.B. jemand nen E-Auto kauft, der sich das leisten kann...

Ich glaub, es geht immernoch allen viel zu gut.


----------



## ducati (Freitag um 10:05)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ja. Warum sind die Grünen und Co wohl nicht an den Vornamen der 45 Deutschen interessiert ? Warum wohl nur ? Sehr schwierige Frage.
> 
> 🤣


ja, die Nazikeule wird halt schon häufig und überall gerne als Argumentationshilfe hervorgeholt um unliebsame Diskussionen abzuwürgen.

Vor x Jahren hatten wir an der Hochschule nen französischen Austauschstudenten. Der hat auch schon berichtet, dass es in Frankreich kaum möglich ist, über die Zustände in den Pariser Vororten zu reden, ohne in die Naziecke gedrängt zu werden, mit den beruflichen und gesellschaftliche Folgen...

Nur wie sagt schon der Psychologe, durch Verdrängen löst man keine Probleme, die staun sich nur auf, bis das ganze platzt.

Und genau das sieht man jetzt, da das Migrantenproblem europa- und weltweit nicht richtig angegangen wurde, erstarken jetzt überall die Rechtspopulisten. Und man kann nur hoffen, dass das nicht irgendwo aus dem Ruder läuft.

Man kann sich halt nicht hinstellen und aus ideologischen Gründen behaupten, es wäre kein Problem, in Deutschland unbegrenzt Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Man kann das zwar aus ideologischen Gründen wollen und befürworten, nur dann muss man auch auf die resultierenden Probleme hinweisen und Lösungen dafür aufzeigen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Freitag um 10:30)

ducati schrieb:


> Der hat auch schon berichtet, dass es in Frankreich kaum möglich ist, über die Zustände in den Pariser Vororten zu reden


Vor einem Jahr haben wir zufällig in eine Doku reingezappt, da wurde ein ich sage mal "Ghetto" gezeigt, Hochhäuser, hunderte Satellitenschüsseln, alles voll mit Müll, abgebrannte und ausgeschlachtet Rohkarossen auf der Straße....

Wir dachten zuerst, das dies irgendwo in Afrika ist, auch wegen den Personen und wie sie gekleidet waren. Nein, es war am Rand von Paris.


----------



## leo (Freitag um 10:31)

Markus schrieb:


> 45 von 145 haben die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft.
> Die CDU hat jetzt um eine Liste der Vornamen dieser 45 "Deutschen" gebeten.
> SPD, Linke und Grüne halten mit der Nazikeule dagegen. Warum?
> Die Polizisten und Rettungskräfte die am Einsatzort waren, werden nicht zu den Vorfällen gehört. Der Bericht entsteht ein paar Etagen weiter oben. Warum?
> ...



Wenn die sich da mal nicht ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Die Nachnamen scheinen sie ja zu haben, warum die Vornamen?
Wenn jemand Atatürk als Nachnamen hat ist der Vorname wahrscheinlich Attila oder so.
Wenn jemand Baumann heißt, kann der Vorname auch Wladimir lauten.
Glaube nicht das die CDU darauf hinauswill.

Abgesehen davon wird unsere Exekutive damit wohl einfach überfordert sein. Die haben es ja auch nicht geschafft herauszufinden wer an Polizeicomputern eingeloggt war als dort Politikeradressen abgerufen wurden, die dann auf Feindeslisten landeten.


----------



## ducati (Freitag um 10:56)

leo schrieb:


> Die Nachnamen scheinen sie ja zu haben, warum die Vornamen?
> Wenn jemand Atatürk als Nachnamen hat ist der Vorname wahrscheinlich Attila oder so.
> Wenn jemand Baumann heißt, kann der Vorname auch Wladimir lauten.
> Glaube nicht das die CDU darauf hinauswill.


Naja, die wollen damit auf die Migrationsproblematik medienwirksam (populistisch) hinweisen... Das sollte doch klar sein. Die Frage ist nur, ob bei der Diskussion ne konstruktive Lösung der Problematik herauskommt...


----------



## leo (Freitag um 11:16)

Dann könnten sie doch einfach die Nachnamen - ach so. 45 Vornamen können wahrscheinlich veröffentlicht werden ohne den Persönlichkeitsschutz zu verletzen, bei Nachnamen sieht das wohl anders aus.
Ich bin einfach nicht böse genug um Politik zu verstehen.


----------



## ducati (Freitag um 11:37)

leo schrieb:


> Dann könnten sie doch einfach die Nachnamen - ach so. 45 Vornamen können wahrscheinlich veröffentlicht werden ohne den Persönlichkeitsschutz zu verletzen, bei Nachnamen sieht das wohl anders aus.
> Ich bin einfach nicht böse genug um Politik zu verstehen.


Es geht garnicht um die Namen, die will auch nicht wirklich jemand wissen 

Allein mit der Vorderung "veröffentlicht doch mal die Vornamen" wollten sie nur in die rechtspopulistische Ecke vorstoßen, und der AfD zuvorkommen. (jeder denkt jetzt, das waren 45 Migranten, egal ob das jetzt so war oder nicht). Mit der Verweigerung der Grünen hat das sogar noch besser geklappt, als wenn die Namen wirklich veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Tobi P. (Freitag um 12:26)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Idioten gibt es überall (manche können sich nicht einmal einen SUV leisten und blockieren die Rettungsgasse mit einem alten VW Polo oder Ford Escort).


Eigene Erfahrungen: Das liegt nicht daran dass das alles Idioten sind. Aber die Autos sind heutzutage so voll gepackt mit elektronischen Helferlein dass es immer weniger Leute gibt die wirklich richtig vernünftig fahren können. Sobald dann mal irgendwas passiert was "ausser der Norm" ist sind die vollkommen überfordert. Fängt ja schon beim simpelsten aller Dinge an - Reissverschlussverfahren. Wenn man zum vorausfahrenden Fahrzeug genügend Abstand hält dass jemand zwischendrin einscheren kann funktioniert das wunderbar und auch zügig. Die Realität ist Stoßfänger an Stoßfänger und daraus resultierend kilometerlange Staus.
Eins der Probleme bei Rettungsgassen ist auch dass die konsequent erst dann gebildet werden wenn das Einsatzfahrzeug bereits mit SoSi im Rückspiegel auftaucht. Das ist aber viel zu spät, eine Rettungsgasse ist grundsätzlich frei zu halten sobald sich ein Stau bildet. Denn wenn bereits alle Stoßfänger an Stoßfänger stehen *kann *gar keiner mehr Platz machen weil man weder vor noch zurück kommt.
Von Problemen mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern die nicht wissen was ein geschlossener Verband ist und dass da gerade *ein *300m langes Fahrzeug die Kreuzung überquert will ich gar nicht erst reden


----------



## Oberchefe (Freitag um 13:45)

> Wenn man zum vorausfahrenden Fahrzeug genügend Abstand hält dass jemand zwischendrin einscheren kann funktioniert das wunderbar und auch zügig. Die Realität ist Stoßfänger an Stoßfänger und daraus resultierend kilometerlange Staus.



Das Problem am Reißverschlussverfahren ist meiner Meinung nach eher, dass viele viel zu früh einscheren aus lauter Angst, es nicht mehr zu schaffen, die nachfolgenden machen es aber richtig und fahren wieder bis nach vorne und in der Folge gaht dann auf der Spur, auf die eingefädelt werden soll, deutlich weniger vorwärts.


----------



## NBerger (Freitag um 18:01)

Demnächst ist in den Baustellen eh 30 km/h angesagt. Da macht das alles keinen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## Markus (Freitag um 21:37)

Böllerverbot und jetzt natürlich der typische Schrei der SPD nach dem Waffenrecht...
hat diesmal echt lange gedauert bis dieser Klassiker gekommen ist.

Kernkompetenz der SPD: Probleme immer möglichst weit entfernt von der Wurzel packen.

Alter was ist das nur für eine Dreckspartei...










						Silvester-Angriffe: Nancy Faeser will das Waffenrecht verschärfen - WELT
					

Die Feuerwehr in Neukölln gehört zu den am heftigsten attackierten Rettungseinheiten aus der Silvesternacht. Berlins Regierende Bürgermeisterin Franziska Giffey und Innenministerin Nancy Faeser besuchten nun eine Wache und kündigten Konsequenzen an.




					www.welt.de
				




Und es wird auch im Februar wieder genügend Vollidioten geben die sie wählen werden...


----------



## DennisBerger (Freitag um 21:45)

das messer verbot hat ja auch viel gebracht...doof nur, dass sich Kriminelle nie dran halten.








						Deutsches Waffengesetz: Messerverbote und Waffenverbotszonen
					

Das seit 2022 gültige Waffengesetz beinhaltet Messerverbote, aber auch Ausnahmen vom Führverbot in Waffenverbotszonen. Alles zu erlaubten und verbotenen Messern




					knife-blog.com
				




und nun wollen sie alle messer verbieten, sogar schweizer Taschenmesser:








						Neues Waffengesetz - SPD plant totales Messerverbot
					

Seit Monaten werkelt die SPD an Entwürfen für ein neues Waffengesetz mit zahlreichen Verschärfungen für Messer. Statt Straftäter sind nun alle Bürger das Ziel.




					knife-blog.com


----------



## Markus (Freitag um 22:00)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> und nun wollen sie alle messer verbieten, sogar schweizer Taschenmesser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich noch garnicht gesehen.
Das ist einfach nur noch irrsinnig...

60mm... selbst die Messer die meine Kids im Waldkindergarten hatten, verstossen gleich gegen mehrer Vorschläge dieser Deppen.

Auf solche Ideen kann man nur kommen wenn man in seinem Leben noch nie etwas nennenswertes geleistet bzw. gearbeitet hat.


----------



## leo (Freitag um 22:10)

-----------------------------------
knife-blog.com:
Änderung des §42a WaffG, der bisher feststehende Messer bis zu einer Klingenlänge von 12 cm und Taschenmesser ohne Einhandöffnung und Klingenarretierung erlaubt. Beide Erlaubnisse sollen wegfallen. Vom Führverbot ausgenommen wären nur noch zweihändig zu öffnende Messer mit einer Klingenlänge von maximal 60 Millimetern.
Flipper, Halb- und Vollautomaten sollen gänzlich dem Trageverbot unterliegen.
--------------------------------

Das ist doch lächerlich. Ich will auf keinen Fall auf meinen 120mm Flipperautomaten verzichten. Mein Butterfly soll ich wahrscheinlich auch noch abgeben, oder irgendwie arretieren. Pfui Nancy. Ich wandere in die USA aus.


----------



## Markus (Freitag um 22:27)

Butterflys sind schon lange verboten.
Warum habe ich nie verstanden. Damit haben sich höchstens die Typen selbst verletzt die damit rumgefuchtelt haben.

Bei Rest bin ich mir nicht sicher ob du es verstanden hast. Eine Klingenarretierung hat z.B. jedes Taschenmesser das sich irgendwie sinnvoll als Werkzeug nutzen lässt. Alles andere ist recht gefährlich, aber darum geht's denen nicht...

Das "Teppichmesser" im 3er Pack für 99cent am Wühltisch neben der Kasse fällt übrigens auch darunter. Böse Feststellmechanik und eine noch viel bösere Einhandfunktion...

Spätestens wenn das Waffengesetz rausgezogen wird kann man die Hilflosigkeit, die Dummheit und die Verzweiflung der Politik deutlich sehen.


----------



## leo (Freitag um 22:38)

Erstens: Wenn eine Quelle "knife-blog.com" heißt, bin ich erstmal skeptisch und warte bis was auf meinem geliebten DLF kommt.
Zweitens: Nancy bekommt das sowieso nicht durch, ist nur der übliche Aktionismus.

Aber Markus: Klingen >60mm, einhändig zu öffnen! Was für Spielzeug hat Du deinen Kids in den Kindergarten mitgegeben?


----------



## Markus (Freitag um 22:47)

leo schrieb:


> Erstens: Wenn eine Quelle "knife-blog.com" heißt, bin ich erstmal skeptisch und warte bis was auf meinem geliebten DLF kommt.


Ok da ist was dran.



leo schrieb:


> Zweitens: Nancy bekommt das sowieso nicht durch, ist nur der übliche Aktionismus.


Ich sehe darin eher wohin die Reise geht wenn die noch mehr Macht bekommen.



leo schrieb:


> Aber Markus: Klingen >60mm, einhändig zu öffnen! Was für Spielzeug hat Du deinen Kids in den Kindergarten mitgegeben?


>60mm, Zweihand, arretierbare Klinge.
Ganz böse gefährliche Killerwaffe, muss dringend verboten werden. Nur die SPD kann uns noch retten...

Opinel 001699 Kindermesser, rosa, M https://amzn.eu/d/gMe8Snb


----------



## leo (Freitag um 22:58)

Mit rosa Griff! Hast Du Töchter, oder gibts die auch in Himmelblau?😀 So, Zeit fürs Bettchen. Bis zum nächsten Disput.


----------



## Markus (Freitag um 23:02)

leo schrieb:


> Mit rosa Griff! Hast Du Töchter, oder gibts die auch in Himmelblau?😀 So, Zeit fürs Bettchen. Bis zum nächsten Disput.



Wenn ich das jetzt jetzt sage, dann habe ich morgen garantiert ein Verfahren am Hals weil ich Chauvinistischer Ewiggestriger meine Kinder nicht geschlechterneutral genug aufwachsen lasse

Wir haben diverse Farben... 

Nur das KM2000, das gab's leider nur in Schwarz, aber das nehmen sie normalerweise nicht mit.


----------



## DennisBerger (Samstag um 01:01)

> rstens: Wenn eine Quelle "knife-blog.com" heißt, bin ich erstmal skeptisch und warte bis was auf meinem geliebten DLF kommt.



bessere quellen?








						"In Deutschland darf jeder mit einem Messer herumlaufen"
					

Niedersachsens Innenminister Boris Pistorius erklärt, warum er ein Verbot für gefährliche Stichwaffen durchsetzen will




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				











						Innenminister fordern ein Messer-Trageverbot ab 6 cm Klingenlänge - Eine Verschärfung wäre noch mit dem neuen Waffengesetz denkbar.
					

Niedersachsens Innenminister Boris Pistorius (SPD) fordert ein Messer-Trageverbot ab 6 cm Klingenlänge, die Große Koalition wäre einverstanden, Messerbesitzer und Handel nicht.




					www.vdb-waffen.de
				




Im DLF und bei den ÖR wirst du es erst sehen, wenn es beschlossen worden ist... dann ist es zu spät.
vorher wird da null jemand drüber berichten , genauso wie bei den Drohnen Gesetzen, CETA usw.. da kamen die ersten Berichte auch erst, als sich die Proteste ausbreiteten..


----------



## ducati (Samstag um 07:32)

Hab ich doch weiter oben schon geschrieben, alles perse und pauschal verbieten. Sofort.
Dann schmiern wir halt die Butter mit dem Finger auf die Stulle. Stop, Butter ist auch verboten, wegen Methan und so. Schon ist auch das Problem gelöst.
Teppichmesser brauchen wir auch nicht, wer braucht schon Teppiche. Auf der Baustelle zum Kabelabmanteln sind die eh schon verboten.
Wofür braucht man überhaupt Messer? Ein 200€ Kabelabmantelgerät ist eh besser, für die Kabelabmantelmafia.
Und im Wald mit nem Messer? Wollt Ihr die armen Bäume und Pflanzen etwa verletzen? Oder gar ein Tier? Also wirklich...
Vielleicht sollte wirklich mal ein Blackout mit Weltuntergang kommen, damit die ganzen Sesselfurzer endlich von der Welt verschwinden. Glaub ich würde überleben, das hab ich von meinen Großeltern noch gelernt, wie das geht.

Anstatt nem Messerverbot solltens vielleicht an der Schule lieber nen Fach "Selbstverteidigung, Nahkampf, Überlebenskampf" einführen.
Aber nee, in der Schule lernst Du, dass Du bei ner Messeratacke dem Gegner gut zureden sollst, ihn drauf hinweisen, dass das doch verboten sein, und natürlich den Zeigefinger heben. Falls Du noch dazu kommst.
Alles nurnoch Wecheier diese komischen Deutschen 😂😵‍💫


----------



## rostiger Nagel (Samstag um 07:39)

Markus schrieb:


> Böllerverbot und jetzt natürlich der typische Schrei der SPD ..


Das kann nicht sein die Frau Lambrecht mag zumindest
Sylvester Böllerei, allerdings der Scholz wird es nicht mehr 
mögen.


----------



## leo (Samstag um 07:51)

Noch gibt es Gesetzeslücken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (Samstag um 07:55)

Markus schrieb:


> Ok da ist was dran.
> 
> 
> Ich sehe darin eher wohin die Reise geht wenn die noch mehr Macht bekommen.
> ...


Mit so einem Waffengesetz werden die Kinder wieder
ein wichtiger Teil ihres Erfahrungskompetenz genommen,
sie dürfen dann nicht Holzstücke zurecht schnitzen oder
mal einen Pfeil und Bogen bastelten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (Samstag um 07:58)

ducati schrieb:


> Anstatt nem Messerverbot solltens vielleicht an der Schule lieber nen Fach "Selbstverteidigung, Nahkampf, Überlebenskampf" einführen.
> Aber nee, in der Schule lernst Du, dass Du bei ner Messeratacke dem Gegner gut zureden sollst, ihn drauf hinweisen, dass das doch verboten sein, und natürlich den Zeigefinger heben. Falls Du noch dazu kommst.
> Alles nurnoch Wecheier diese komischen Deutschen 😂😵‍💫


Eigentlich ist das die Vorgehensweise der Amis, gegen
Amokschützen die Lehrer bewaffnen. Wer sagt das nicht 
der Lehrer Amok laufen kann?


----------



## leo (Samstag um 08:06)

btw. McCarthy hats ja jetzt auch geschafft. Was die Hardliner da wohl im Hintergrund ausgehandelt haben?
https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/mccarthy-zum-vorsitzenden-gewaehlt-102.html​


----------



## ducati (Samstag um 08:13)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das die Vorgehensweise der Amis, gegen
> Amokschützen die Lehrer bewaffnen. Wer sagt das nicht
> der Lehrer Amok laufen kann?


Naja, gibt doch nur 2 funktionierende Varianten, kämpfen oder weglaufen.
Die 3. deutsche Variante, den Gegner zulabern und mit Wattebällchen bewerfen, ist zwar ne weitere Variante, aber eine die nicht funktioniert.


----------



## leo (Samstag um 08:13)

Einen noch, jetzt ist Schluss.








						USA - Sechsjähriger Junge schießt während Unterricht auf Grundschullehrerin - lebengefährliche Verletzung
					

In den USA hat ein sechs Jahre alter Junge während des Unterrichts auf seine Grundschullehrerin geschossen und sie lebensgefährlich verletzt.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## dekuika (Samstag um 08:47)

Damit werden wir in Zukunft essen.


----------



## schwimmer (Samstag um 08:49)

Glaube ich nicht. Das Ding kann ja schnell eine gefährliche Waffe werden. Die zinken sind viel zu spitz.


----------



## dekuika (Samstag um 08:53)

Kann man ja abrunden.


----------



## DennisBerger (Samstag um 15:03)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Das Ding kann ja schnell eine gefährliche Waffe werden. Die zinken sind viel zu spitz.


100pro verboten, spätestens wenn die Politiker diesen film gesehen haben:




ab Minute 1:19


----------



## leo (Sonntag um 09:06)

Ich steh ja auf Statham, aber realistisch betrachtet dürfte die Szene wohl eher wie bei Indie Jones und dem wild mit Schwertern rumfuchtelnden Angreifer ausgehen.


----------



## leo (Sonntag um 09:09)

Und wenn ich sowas lese, verstehe ich die allgemeine Migrantenskepsis in Deutschland.









						Castrop-Rauxel - 32-Jähriger soll islamistischen Anschlag geplant haben
					

Anti-Terror-Ermittler haben im nordrhein-westfälischen Castrop-Rauxel einen 32-Jährigen festgenommen, der einen islamistischen Anschlag vorbereitet haben soll. Der iranische Staatsangehörige sei verdächtig, sich für die Tat die Giftstoffe Cyanid und Rizin besorgt zu haben, teilten die...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## dekuika (Sonntag um 09:43)

Unsere Gesetzesmacher und Hüter haben eins noch nicht begriffen. Die Gefahr geht von dem aus, der eine Waffe führt. Wenn ich jemanden verletzen oder umbringen will, reicht mir dazu eine Holzlatte und ein Nagel.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (Sonntag um 12:07)

dekuika schrieb:


> Unsere Gesetzesmacher und Hüter haben eins noch nicht begriffen. Die Gefahr geht von dem aus, der eine Waffe führt. Wenn ich jemanden verletzen oder umbringen will, reicht mir dazu eine Holzlatte und ein Nagel.


vor allem wenn es ein @rostiger Nagel  ist.

…. wird verboten …


----------



## dekuika (Sonntag um 12:11)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> vor allem wenn es ein @rostiger Nagel  ist.
> 
> …. wird verboten …


Würde ich gern sehen, wie der sich durch eine Holzlatte beisst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (Sonntag um 12:23)

Ich beiß euch gleich 😬


----------



## dekuika (Sonntag um 12:31)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich beiß euch gleich 😬


Ups.


----------



## DennisBerger (Sonntag um 14:49)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich beiß euch gleich 😬


dagegen schützt:
https://bit.ly/3WUeYZP


----------



## rostiger Nagel (Sonntag um 14:53)

Ich bin das nicht von meinen Profilbild, 
das ist ein Pseudonym. Ich sehe trotz 
meiner 56 noch Jung und Knackig aus,
ganz ohne Rost!


----------



## Plan_B (Sonntag um 15:35)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bin das nicht von meinen Profilbild,
> das ist ein Pseudonym. Ich sehe trotz
> meiner 56 noch Jung und Knackig aus,
> ganz ohne Rost!


Angeber


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Sonntag um 15:48)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bin das nicht von meinen Profilbild,
> das ist ein Pseudonym


Achso, da habe ich mich also jahrelang geirrt. 🙈


----------



## rostiger Nagel (Sonntag um 20:30)

Wird das jetzt wieder zur Mode, das die rechten,
Regierungsgebäude stürmen wenn Sie die
Wahl verloren haben? 








						Bolsonaro-Anhänger stürmen Kongress, Präsidentenpalast und Oberstes Gericht
					

Hunderte Bolsonaro-Anhänger haben das abgesperrte Kongressgelände in brasilianischen Hauptstadt gestürmt. Auch der Präsidentenpalast und das Oberste Gericht sollen von ihnen überrannt worden sein.




					www.n-tv.de
				




hatten wir auch schon Ende Januar 33, hat zu nichts Guten geführt.


----------



## s_kraut (Sonntag um 20:41)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aha, sind es immer SUV, weil die SUV-Faher so böse sind oder weil es mittlerweile gefühlt nur noch SUV gibt?


Die SUV-Fahrer sind nicht böse, aber brauchen halt unverhältnismäßig viel Straße und Parkplatz pro Kopf. Energiemäßig auch viel Kilowatt pro Kilometer, Herstellungstechnisch viel Kilo pro Fahrzeug, oder? 
Und das wird sich in den nächsten Jahren nochmal steigern wenn die Dinger autark rumfahren.


Ralle schrieb:


> Du schreibst schon Stuß oder?


Und ja klar schreib ich Stuß, und ich freue mich grad schön dass es dir auch endlich aufgefallen ist. 
Gern dagegenhalten und nicht nur auf der Ebene "du schreibst Stuß" sondern auch inhaltlich. 

Noch eins: ich glaube nicht an eine Zukunft in der alles fetter größer und dämlicher wird - das haben andere Dinos vor uns schon ausgetestet.


----------



## s_kraut (Sonntag um 20:43)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> das messer verbot hat ja auch viel gebracht...doof nur, dass sich Kriminelle nie dran halten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wieviele Taschenmesser ich schon an Flughäfen abgeben musste...


trotzdem: immer gern eins dabei.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Sonntag um 20:47)

Meine Eltern haben mir zum 10. Geburtstag ein Überlebensmesser geschenkt ( Mit Kompass, Angel, Feuerstein...Pfadfinder halt ). Dafür würden Sie heute wohl ins Gefängnis kommen.


----------



## DennisBerger (Sonntag um 21:21)

oh das rambo messer aus dem quelle katalog für damals 129DM  
deines ist das Rangermesser gab es später mit Kompass dann für ca 30-40DM

ein must have auf jedem Kinderspielplatz, Waldbaumhaus,
gleich nach dem Fernglas und den Wurfsternen aus dem Poster-Sammelbestellkatalog der durch die Klassenzimmer damals ging


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Sonntag um 21:29)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> ein must have auf jedem Kinderspielplatz, Waldbaumhaus,


auf den Spielplatz habe ich das nicht mitgenommen aber wir Kinder waren viel im Wald. Und da war das ganz praktisch.

Fernglas war natürlich auch oft mit dabei.

Schöne Zeit war das damals.


----------



## dekuika (Montag um 07:50)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Meine Eltern haben mir zum 10. Geburtstag ein Überlebensmesser geschenkt ( Mit Kompass, Angel, Feuerstein...Pfadfinder halt ). Dafür würden Sie heute wohl ins Gefängnis kommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 66001


Wie hast Du das bloß überlebt?
Ich hatte sogar ein Luftgewehr. Dafür wäre ich heute, samt meiner Eltern, mindestens 20 Jahre in den Knast (Justizvollzugsanstalt) gekommen. Komischerweise ist früher niemand von uns auf die Idee gekommen, das Messer zur Aufbewahrung in den Spielkameraden zu stecken.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Montag um 07:56)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich hatte sogar ein Luftgewehr.


Ich habe noch von damals zwei ( auch ein Repetierter aus der DDR mit etwas mehr Dampf ).
Stimmt, damit sind wir als Kinder damals in der Wiese gelegen und haben Äpfel vom Baum geholt, oder Blüten.......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (Montag um 08:02)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe noch von damals zwei ( auch ein Repetierter aus der DDR mit etwas mehr Dampf ).
> Stimmt, damit sind wir als Kinder damals in der Wiese gelegen und haben Äpfel vom Baum geholt, oder Blüten.......



Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch. Bei einem Schulfreund haben wir in deren Gärtnerei (war zu dem Zeitpunkt schon dauerhaft geschlossen) auf Tontöpfe geschossen. Und die Eltern haben uns noch Tipps gegeben. Das Luftgewehr von meinem hatte ich auf dem Fahrrad mitgenommen und bin damit zum Nachbarort gefahren. Heute wohl undenkbar


----------



## MFreiberger (Montag um 08:03)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe noch von damals zwei ( auch ein Repetierter aus der DDR mit etwas mehr Dampf ).
> Stimmt, damit sind wir als Kinder damals in der Wiese gelegen und haben Äpfel vom Baum geholt, oder Blüten.......


Ja, aber damals gab es auch weniger TV-Konsum von Internet ganz zu schweigen.
Da wird den Kindern ja jeder Mist präsentiert und vorgelebt.

Solchen Kindern möchte ich nicht beim Spaziergang begegnen, wenn sie gerade mit einem Luftgewehr "spielen".


----------



## Plan_B (Montag um 08:06)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Solchen Kindern möchte ich nicht beim Spaziergang begegnen, wenn sie gerade mit einem Luftgewehr "spielen".


Die Katzen unserer Nachbarn auch nicht. Ich war mit denen schon beim TA um Diabolos rauszuschneiden 🤬


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Montag um 08:07)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Die Katzen unserer Nachbarn auch nicht. Ich war mit denen schon beim TA um Diabolos rauszuschneiden


Wir haben soetwas nie gemacht. Keine Vögle, keine Katzen und keine Hunde.

Soviel Anstand hatten wir als Kind schon.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (Montag um 08:19)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wir haben soetwas nie gemacht. Keine Vögle, keine Katzen und keine Hunde.
> 
> Soviel Anstand hatten wir als Kind schon.


Wir haben nicht mal auf Lebensmittel geschossen so wie du. Du Rüpel


----------



## MFreiberger (Montag um 08:20)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wir haben soetwas nie gemacht. Keine Vögle, keine Katzen und keine Hunde.
> 
> Soviel Anstand hatten wir als Kind schon.


Und dass die Kids von heute diesen Anstand nicht mehr haben, erzeugt ja die Problematik, dass man ihnen die "Waffen" wegnehmen muss.
Wenn Böller (Waffen?) auf Feuerwehrleute geworfen werden (so hier in Steinhagen geschehen), dann steht man etwas ratlos davor, was man tun soll.

Alles verbieten ist ja kein Ausweg.
Den Eltern die Kinder wegnehmen, um sie "richtig" zu erziehen auch nicht.

Ich fürchte, dass es keine einfache Lösung gibt und der "guten, alten Zeit" nachtrauern hilft halt auch nicht.

Ich versuche als "Royal Ranger" (https://royal-rangers.de) etwas mitzuhelfen, dass der Prozess verlangsamt wird. Aber zu einer grundsätzlichen Änderung der Lage muss es wahrscheinlich einen gesellschaftlichen "Reset" geben.
Andererseits: So ein "Reset" ist natürlich auch immer mit Gefahren verbunden. Denn irgendwer macht dann die (neuen) Regeln. Und, ob das wünschenswert ist, stelle ich mal in Frage.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Montag um 08:23)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wir haben nicht mal auf Lebensmittel geschossen so wie du. Du Rüpel


Die Äpfel sind dann runter gefallen und dann haben sich Würmer und Wespen daran erfreut 😍


----------



## dekuika (Montag um 08:25)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Äpfel sind dann runter gefallen und dann haben sich Würmer und Wespen daran erfreut 😍


Und eine Bleivergiftung bekommen. Die armen Wespen.


----------



## dekuika (Montag um 08:30)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Wenn Böller (Waffen?) auf Feuerwehrleute geworfen werden (so hier in Steinhagen geschehen), dann steht man etwas ratlos davor, was man tun soll.


Haftstrafe nicht unter 3 Jahren, ohne die Möglichkeit zur Bewährung oder Strafverkürzung. Diese Attentate zielen auf die schwächsten Teile der Gesellschaft, nämlich auf Alte und Kranke. Das hat mit Protest gegen die Staatsmacht nichts zu tun. Man sollte die mit Kinderschändern und Vergewaltigern gleichstellen. Dann hätten sie auch im Knast nichts zu lachen.


----------



## dekuika (Montag um 08:31)

dekuika schrieb:


> Und eine Bleivergiftung bekommen. Die armen Wespen.


Aber wie ich dich kenne, hast Du auf die Stiele geschossen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Montag um 08:33)

dekuika schrieb:


> Aber wie ich dich kenne, hast Du auf die Stiele geschossen.


Ja, mit dem Gewehr auf der Schulter, nach hinten gerichtet und mit Hilfe eines Spiegel gezielt.
Genauso war es


----------



## dekuika (Montag um 08:35)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, mit dem Gewehr auf der Schulter, nach hinten gerichtet und mit Hilfe eines Spiegel gezielt.
> Genauso war es


Haben wir auch probiert. Mal mit, mal ohne Erfolg.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Montag um 08:39)

dekuika schrieb:


> Haben wir auch probiert. Mal mit, mal ohne Erfolg.


Ich gebe zu, bei mir meist ohne Erfolg. Aber lustig war es trotzdem. Auf jeden Fall waren wir die Kindergeneration: "Auf dem Rummel 25 Schuss => 25 Treffer". Bei bewegten Zielen. Die festen Ziele waren uninteressant.


----------



## dekuika (Montag um 08:45)

Aber auch wenn uns unsere Eltern niemals darauf hingewiesen haben, wären wir niemals auf die Idee gekommen, einem anderen absichtlich wehzutun. Gut, ein paar Rüpel gab es schon. Die wurden dann aber von unseren Spielen ausgeschlossen. Das einzige, was meine Oma mir in dieser Hinsicht mitgab war: "Verhalte Dich immer so zu Anderen, wie Du auch von ihnen behandelt werden willst". Das hat sich bis heute durch mein Leben gezogen und wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## DennisBerger (Montag um 08:46)

das nächste Verbot:








						Faeser will halb automatische Waffen verbieten
					

Schreckschusspistolen und Armbrüste nur gegen Waffenschein, halb automatische Waffen ganz verbieten: Innenministerin Faeser plant eine Verschärfung des Waffenrechts – ein Gesetzentwurf liegt offenbar bereits vor.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Montag um 08:49)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> das nächste Verbot


Dann geht jetzt vermutlich der große Run los beim Verkauf von Armbrüsten, Schreckschusswaffen und Platzpatronen......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (Montag um 08:49)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> das nächste Verbot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sieht mal wieder wie hilflos die sind...

Und in der Presse steht heute das die meisten Böllerwerfer in Berlin doch deutsche waren und von den 145 eh nur 37 wegen Böller festgenommen worden sind.  Tja, dann ist tja wieder alles gut


----------



## rlw (Montag um 09:01)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann geht jetzt vermutlich der große Run los beim Verkauf von Armbrüsten, Schreckschusswaffen und Platzpatronen......


Aber Vorsicht. Wer das kauft wird sicher gleich als Reichsbürger registriert.


----------



## codemonkey (Montag um 09:03)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Da sieht mal wieder wie hilflos die sind...
> ...


Hast Du den Artikel, den Du verlinkt hast, auch gelesen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (Montag um 09:04)

codemonkey schrieb:


> Hast Du den Artikel, den Du verlinkt hast, auch gelesen?



Ich habe nichts verlinkt, nur zitiert.   Und mir reicht schon Faeser und Verbot um den Artikel den ich zitiert habe nicht lesen zu müssen  🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## vollmi (Montag um 09:17)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> 100pro verboten, spätestens wenn die Politiker diesen film gesehen haben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warts ab


----------



## Lipperlandstern (Montag um 11:00)

AfD-Stadträtin verhindert Abwahl von Grünen-Beigeordneter
					

Im saarländischen Blieskastel ist die Abwahl der Beigeordneten Lisa Becker, Grüne, an Stadträtin Heike Horlbog, AfD, gescheitert. Thomas Kemmerich ist einst mit Stimmen der AfD zum Thüringer Ministerpräsidenten gewählt worden und musste deshalb kurzerhand wieder zurücktreten. Grüne Doppelmoral.




					www.tichyseinblick.de
				




Es geht also doch mit Nazis. Wenn es zum eigenen Vorteil ist 😂😂😂


----------



## Mrtain (Montag um 15:48)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Noch eins: ich glaube nicht an eine Zukunft in der alles fetter größer und dämlicher wird - das haben andere Dinos vor uns schon auausgetestet.


Ist ja nicht so, dass wir bisher viel aus der Vergangenheit gelernt hätten


----------



## s_kraut (Vor 3 Minuten)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Meine Eltern haben mir zum 10. Geburtstag ein Überlebensmesser geschenkt ( Mit Kompass, Angel, Feuerstein...Pfadfinder halt ). Dafür würden Sie heute wohl ins Gefängnis kommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 66001


Ahm hast du das Messer mal irgendwo bei Thalhofen verloren?

Wir haben damals genau das gleiche gefunden. Im Schaft war noch eine ...hm... tu ich mal so als wäre ich eine Angelausrüstung.
Lag in der Eiche oben.

Falls ja, dann Datum


----------



## s_kraut (Gerade eben)

vollmi schrieb:


> Warts ab


Krass, fast so schlimm wie meine Frau!


----------

